# **OFFICIAL** BB7 LIVE FEEDS Discussion (Spoilers!!!)



## Tivogre

Can I have the honor of starting the Live Feed Thread this season?


----------



## Tivogre

Not much happening tonight. 

Everyone is just sitting around talking about general BS. 

No strategizing to be seen.


----------



## dthmj

I haven't subbed to the live feeds yet... Is there a better deal than signing up through Jokers for two weeks free, then $14.99 a month? I think I can get by with just 2 months after the two weeks, but not sure when BB ends.

I thought last year they had a set price for just BB that you didn't have to cancel. But when I looked around a bit this year, I saw the $15 a month, or $40 every three months and you still have to cancel to end it.


----------



## mwhip

I am glad someone made this.

I was watching last night. What is with Kaysar and Erika flirting? They kind of threw me.

Hamsters are still sleeping. 

Oh and I hate the fire...I want the fish back.


----------



## dirtypacman

Someone not willing to pay for the feed here so keep me informed


----------



## whoknows55

dirtypacman said:


> Someone not willing to pay for the feed here so keep me informed


+1


----------



## unicorngoddess

I'm thinking about signing up just so I can have something to watch while I'm bored at work...but then I remember the hassle of having to cancle at the end of the season.


----------



## mwhip

Why does everyone think it is so difficult to cancel? I just go into my account setting and cancel from there. Easy.


----------



## Langree

I was watching the "flirting" at the pool table, the words shallow and dingy came to mind.


----------



## unicorngoddess

mwhip said:


> Why does everyone think it is so difficult to cancel? I just go into my account setting and cancel from there. Easy.


Last time I not only had to go into my account and cancel, I actually had to call customer service, wait on hold forever (I guess all the BB watchers cancel at the same time) then explain to the rep that I wanted to cancel, why I wanted to and if there was anything they could offer to make me change my mind.


----------



## mwhip

I was reading Jokers earlier and catching up on what happened in the middle of the night. Someone said that Kaysar and Erika were talking about a friend and if they that person had relayed the "plan". Speculation is that Kaysar and Erika have an alliance going in.


----------



## unicorngoddess

They're about to do a Power of Veto comp. Can't wait to see who wins that. Danielle will probably be going for it hard core.


----------



## mwhip

unicorngoddess said:


> They're about to do a Power of Veto comp. Can't wait to see who wins that. Danielle will probably be going for it hard core.


It is also random not sure how many will compete but they are going to draw to see who will compete.


----------



## Langree

OMG: Fast Times is a "classic" and Lord of the Rings is boring...

Watching these guys live you really get a feel for where they are at, Chicken George is definetly the odd man out in this crew.


----------



## scottykempf

Everyone sitting around kitchen table, Howie talking about blowing his finger off in 8th grade with a homemade bomb.


----------



## scottykempf

Talking about selling stuff on Ebay, BB All-Stars stuff will bring more money.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Sounds like George may have won POV.

Nevermind...apparently all they did was pick only 6 people to compete in the POV comp. So far George and Alison are the only ones I can pick up on that got picked...maybe Kaysar. It seems like they did some kind of spin-the-bottle type thing to pick 6 HG to compete for the veto. I guess they won't actually be competing for the Veto for a little while though.


----------



## dswallow

People willingly pay for this?


----------



## nmiller855

When I was watching last night, it appeared that Erika was showing the others that she has aligned with the BB6 crew. Danielle rarely left Janelle's side & they were very friendly. I wondered if they were trying to send the message to Alison that she is the one going unless she wins the veto.


----------



## Langree

Do they not know the live feed is up already? A couple of things have been said making me think they don't know it is.


----------



## scottykempf

dswallow said:


> People willingly pay for this?


Pay? No. 14 day free trial? Yes.


----------



## unicorngoddess

14 Days? When I went it was only offering a 72 hour free trial.


----------



## scottykempf

If you go to CBS.com, it is only offering 72 hours. But if you to www.real.com/superpass it is offering 14 day free trial for superpass, which includes Big Brother. 

http://www.real.com/superpass


----------



## mwhip

Update

They did a veto practice earlier and real veto comp started a little bit ago. I will update as soon as I know winner.


----------



## dthmj

scottykempf said:


> If you go to CBS.com, it is only offering 72 hours. But if you to www.real.com/superpass it is offering 14 day free trial for superpass, which includes Big Brother.
> 
> http://www.real.com/superpass


I went through Jokersupdates.com (click on the "watch now" graphic on the home page) - I got 14 free days and I figured it would be nice to throw them a few bucks since I read that site for live updates all the time.


----------



## jerrye25

dswallow said:


> People willingly pay for this?


Pay? Absolutely. Every year since BB2. Most of the stuff that happens during the day is boring. But at night when the strategy and backstabbing starts, it fun to watch. It's also always interesting how different they portray people on the TV show compared to how they actually act on the cameras.


----------



## mwhip

jerrye25 said:


> Pay? Absolutely. Every year since BB2. Most of the stuff that happens during the day is boring. But at night when the strategy and backstabbing starts, it fun to watch. It's also always interesting how different they portray people on the TV show compared to how they actually act on the cameras.


Especially when they throw in beer and wine. Last night they had some but not nearly enough. BB wussed out on them.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Live feeds are back...they haven't mentioned who won POV yet.


----------



## mwhip

Janelle won POV


----------



## unicorngoddess

You beat me to it. I guess this means noms will probably stay the same.


----------



## packerfan

Anybody got an update?


----------



## Skittles

No major updates today.... Danielle and Marcellas have kinda-sorta kissed and made up, but there's still some tension there.

Last I saw, there was skywriting going on over the BB house, they went into lockdown, and the cams were just showing the "We'll Be Right Back" flames screen.


----------



## mwhip

I have been out most of the day but I guess in that time they have learned to pay kickball with the pool beach ball.


----------



## Tivogre

Anyone see who won the kick-ball game last night? 

Interesting team names they picked - "Final 6" vs. "Non-Sequester".


----------



## mwhip

Marc was being a whiny b!tch last night. Janell and her crew want Alison gone but Marcellas can not get over what Dani did him in his season and wants everyone to vote for her.

So far votes are

Ali - Janelle, Howie, James, Kaysar, Erika
Danielle - Mike, Will, Nakomis and Diane

Believe it or not George is the swing vote. They were cracking themselves up last night wondering he if had any clue he is the swing vote.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

I don't think I'd pay 15 bucks even if there was female nudity.


----------



## Skittles

Did anyone catch the rumblings over the past few nights of Alison possibly *asking* to be voted out this Thursday, because she doesn't want to be in the house anymore? I've seen her whining/complaining on the cams that this year was hard on her (can't imagine why).


----------



## mwhip

Skittles said:


> Did anyone catch the rumblings over the past few nights of Alison possibly *asking* to be voted out this Thursday, because she doesn't want to be in the house anymore? I've seen her whining/complaining on the cams that this year was hard on her (can't imagine why).


Because in order of intelligence she might (i doubt it) rank just slightly above George.

Actually was it because of the other day when she got hurt in the veto competition?


----------



## Skittles

mwhip said:


> Because in order of intelligence she might (i doubt it) rank just slightly above George.


 See, I think George is playing a smart game. Keep your head down and your mouth shut until you ABSOLUTELY need to speak up. If you can stay off the radar for the first few weeks, it puts you in a MUCH better position. After all, look what opening their mouths did to Danielle and Alison!



> Actually was it because of the other day when she got hurt in the veto competition?


That's the first I saw of it.... she woke up Saturday and was whining about how awful this year's competition was , how terrible it was living in the house  , and just how much she wanted to be home.

I've seen a few reports that she's actually campaigning quietly to be voted out this week...


----------



## unicorngoddess

Will is also practically begging to be voted out...not right now but he's said if it comes down to being voted out of the house or being sequestered, he'd rather just be voted out.


----------



## mwhip

Well then good riddance. 

I think you are right about George. He could be playing the country bumpkin part and will just lay low and let Kaysar, Will, Howie, Mike and Janelle eliminate each other and then start to play.


----------



## Skittles

Will came into the house a marked man... partly because he's the only past winner in the house, partly because of how he won the game the first time, and partly because the strategy that won him the game the first time won't win him the game the second time.

I sort of figured we'd see SOMETHING smart from Will.... a solid alliance, stirring the pot the first week, even keeping his head low for a while.... but nope. He's already butting heads with Kaysar, James, and Howie. Not smart. And his only real alliance is with Boogie. Bet the other HG's won't see that one coming!  

Will's a one hit wonder... if he doesn't start developing a gameplan soon, he's gonna get steamrolled by the momentum of every other player in the game.

And to be honest? If Dr. Will goes home before Chicken George, I will laugh hysterically for about five minutes. Because that, my friends, is comedy. :up: :up:


----------



## unicorngoddess

George just doesn't know how to play the game...PERIOD. Watching him on the live feeds is just sad. He doesn't know what he's doing, he doesn't know who to align himself with. He may fly under the radar but that's only because his intelegence level is so low the radar doesn't even pick it up. If he makes it to the final few HGs it's only because no one considers him a thread (and they've all stated that already) but everyone agreed that after the sixers are out of the house that they should go after george next...he's too much of a swing vote to be trusted in the house.


----------



## Skittles

mwhip said:


> Well then good riddance.
> 
> I think you are right about George. He could be playing the country bumpkin part and will just lay low and let Kaysar, Will, Howie, Mike and Janelle eliminate each other and then start to play.


And see, in the first night, George mentioned he'd been a faithful follower of the show since he played... so he knows how the strategies work, how the alliances get formed, and what gets a person through the game and what gets a person booted out.

It's kind of interesting. George is always in the kitchen cooking for others, he's always talking to folks, hanging out with the younger folks... he's being pretty personable without being annoying or terribly obvious about it. I suspect George has something up his sleeve.


----------



## dr_mal

Skittles said:


> I suspect George has something up his sleeve.


Yeah, it's called a personality. 

I remember now why I stopped watching BB after BB4 - the early seasons required effort by the hamsters to get luxuries, and it seemed like there were more "real" people in the house.

Go George!


----------



## mwhip

Skittles said:


> And see, in the first night, George mentioned he'd been a faithful follower of the show since he played... so he knows how the strategies work, how the alliances get formed, and what gets a person through the game and what gets a person booted out.
> 
> It's kind of interesting. George is always in the kitchen cooking for others, he's always talking to folks, hanging out with the younger folks... he's being pretty personable without being annoying or terribly obvious about it. I suspect George has something up his sleeve.


I noticed that and he seems like a hybrid of Jun and Maggie.


----------



## Skittles

mwhip said:


> I noticed that and he seems like a hybrid of Jun and Maggie.


Comparing George to Jun? Even in passing, that's harsh, dude.


----------



## mwhip

Tonight is a crazy night in the BB house. Ali hid in the vase to listen in on conversations. Don't think she got any good info but no one caught here.


----------



## mwhip

Anyone else pissed the feeds have been off half the day because tonight is a live show?


----------



## whoknows55

mwhip said:


> Tonight is a crazy night in the BB house. Ali hid in the vase to listen in on conversations. Don't think she got any good info but no one caught here.


I can't believe that if this happened it didn't make it into the show.


----------



## scottykempf

whoknows55 said:


> I can't believe that if this happened it didn't make it into the show.


Well, that only happened the other day, so it didn't leave much time to edit into the show.


----------



## DancnDude

Someone asked Allison about that today on House Calls and she said that Will dared her to see if she could fit in the pot and she did. Then she says that she liked it in there because of the pillows and it was so private (it's the only place that the cameras can't see...you can't even hide under the beds) so she fell asleep in there. Seems unlikely but why would she lie now?


----------



## unicorngoddess

Yeah, i head them talking about Ali's stunt the other day. They said she was in there for like 2 hours. Crazy!


----------



## mwhip

They were talking about who to nominate last night and there was concern from Howie, James and Janelle that Kaysar would screw up the nominations. Howie and James wanted any of the following Jase, Will or Boogie. I am not sure what Janelle wanted. Looks like Kaysar did screw up the nominations though he nominated Nakomis and Diane. These players are not strong and have no strategy.

Also there is no more PB&J the food the food comp losers have to eat is oatmeal.


----------



## mt1

Nakomis and Diane were the only two that voted the evict Danielle. They have formed an alliance. I think it was smart to nominate them at this point.


----------



## scottykempf

Yes, because no one else has an alliance. Diane and Nakomis are way more dangerous than Wil and Boogie. (sarcasm) LOL


----------



## mwhip

The problem here is that you are going after the body of the beast instead of the head. I also think from watching last night Kaysar, Howie, James and Janelle are using Nakomis' six finger plan. It is a crap shoot as the HoH does not pick who does Veto competition with them. Obviously Kaysar, Diane and Nakomis are playing but they will spin the wheel for who else competes. If James, Janelle, Kaysar or Howie win I think they are going to take off Diane and put up Will. Also Danielle has said she is going to take off Diane if she wins but this is not part of the S6 plan. 

Oh and Skittles was completely right Erika is the Amber Alert. I want to see how far she can take it.


----------



## mt1

from a viewers standpoint, the house loses very little entertainment value if Nakomis or diane are evicted. =)


----------



## jerrye25

At one point I thought heard Kayser say he didn't want to evict one of the big guns and go out the next week like he did last year. He brought Will and Boogie to HOH before nominations in front of the girls to make it look like he struck a deal with them (regardless of whether he made a deal or not). He was hoping to start some trouble between everyone not Season 6 to keep them from getting together and ganging up on S6. At one point after nominations, Diane was saying she thought they (Season 6 and Will/Boogie) struck a deal even though they didn't. Overall I don't think it's a bad strategy. Basically take someone from the other side out but don't add anymore heat on you.


----------



## mwhip

Erika won POV


----------



## Skittles

It appears to be confirmed that the veto was NOT used this week, and that the Diane/Nakomis nominations will remain intact.

Nakomis is not taking it well... she ended up crying with Diane nearby. They both vowed to not campaign to stay, and neither will campaign to get the other one voted out.

As this proves Kaysar had no real plan with his nominations other than "Get the floaters out", his credibility as a good BB player has drastically decreased in my mind.


----------



## kdelande

Patiently waiting for Di and Nak to get over it and move on, right now it's just wah, wah, wah, game sucks, no ones playing, etc.

KD


----------



## flyers088

Veto not used. Kaysar is a moron. How a 10th place finisher in his season gets to be an all star is beyond me??? He is horrible at this game and hopefully he will be out soon.


----------



## mwhip

Wow what a dumba$$. I am almost hoping he gets put up next week by Will or Boogie and them telling him it is becuase he should not have trusted them.


----------



## Langree

I still can't figure out why he didn't put up will and mike, it makes absolutely no sense to leave the season 6'ers so strong in the house, who gives a crap about the floaters, they are almost no threat at this point.


----------



## kdelande

If the feeds keep showing flames, I'm certainly not opting to continue past the 14 day trial.

How lame.  :down: 

KD


----------



## joemamafresh

*what i think is lame is that they are NOT showing FOUR live feeds! they're showing four feeds from the same frickin' cam! can you believe that? i WOULD DEFINITELY be cancelling if my dumbass hadn't already paid for a years superpass! i*


kdelande said:


> If the feeds keep showing flames, I'm certainly not opting to continue past the 14 day trial.
> 
> How lame.  :down:
> 
> KD


----------



## kdelande

So, I'm catching up the day's events since about 5pm CDT when I left work... Um, I find the "Jack Shack" to be very interesting. It's amazing the places they'll find for some privacy. I assume the JS has been used in prior seasons?

KD


----------



## scottykempf

joemamafresh said:


> *what i think is lame is that they are NOT showing FOUR live feeds! they're showing four feeds from the same frickin' cam! can you believe that? i WOULD DEFINITELY be cancelling if my dumbass hadn't already paid for a years superpass! i*


Yeah, that annoys the hell out of me. You have hundreds of cameras to choose from and you put up: 
A.) Four cameras with the same feed on them. 
B.) Four cameras with two different feeds on them. 
C.) Four cameras with flames on them for extended periods of time.

Add to this the apparently random switching around, i.e. one time three people are hanging out in the hot tub talking, then the camera switches to inside the house to follow one person all alone. DUMB!!!

Now I understand why they put up the flames to hide the competitions etc. but people are paying good money for these feeds. (Not me, I will be cancelling in two days when my free trial runs out.)


----------



## mwhip

kdelande said:


> So, I'm catching up the day's events since about 5pm CDT when I left work... Um, I find the "Jack Shack" to be very interesting. It's amazing the places they'll find for some privacy. I assume the JS has been used in prior seasons?
> 
> KD


I saw this video it is on youtube if you look hard enough. It was actually pretty nasty. But I guess BB has got to let them release the demons from time to time.


----------



## Skittles

I canceled the Live Feeds last night. Jokers is doing a good enough job of updating me, Youtube has the important discussions captured... and frankly, I'm just tired of the pisspoor feed quality from Real. The consistent blackouts of coverage, the poor aiming of the cameras.... it's just not worth my money.


----------



## mwhip

Skittles said:


> I canceled the Live Feeds last night. Jokers is doing a good enough job of updating me, Youtube has the important discussions captured... and frankly, I'm just tired of the pisspoor feed quality from Real. The consistent blackouts of coverage, the poor aiming of the cameras.... it's just not worth my money.


Funny I was thinking of cancelling for the exact same reason. The people on jokers are awesome especially with getting videos up on youtube.

Next year I would like to see CBS go away from Real and maybe focus on getting their feeds on different medium. It would be so awesome if we could stream them next year on the 360.

Was it difficult to cancel Jay as others have said it can be?


----------



## Skittles

mwhip said:


> Was it difficult to cancel Jay as others have said it can be?


Bring a LOT of patience.

Once the woman finally brought up my account information (which took a lot of doing), the cancel process was very quick. Getting to the agent, and getting them to bring up my account information, was the worst of it. Still only took me 9 minutes, but 5 of those were a waste of time.


----------



## cwoody222

Skittles said:


> I canceled the Live Feeds last night. Jokers is doing a good enough job of updating me, Youtube has the important discussions captured... and frankly, I'm just tired of the pisspoor feed quality from Real. The consistent blackouts of coverage, the poor aiming of the cameras.... it's just not worth my money.


Agreed! This is the first year ever I've decided not to buy them.

They haven't upgraded the technology at all since season 2 :down: :down: :down:


----------



## mwhip

cwoody222 said:


> Agreed! This is the first year ever I've decided not to buy them.
> 
> They haven't upgraded the technology at all since season 2 :down: :down: :down:


Well they feeds have gotten clearer but that is about it.


----------



## cwoody222

kdelande said:


> So, I'm catching up the day's events since about 5pm CDT when I left work... Um, I find the "Jack Shack" to be very interesting. It's amazing the places they'll find for some privacy. I assume the JS has been used in prior seasons?
> 
> KD


Oh. My. God.

Seriously? Climbing in that little box?

I realize the toilet and shower are both filmed but I would prefer to "do my business" in there and have it filmed (they destroy all unused film at the end of the show) than climb in that little hot box. (no pun intended  )

That's just gross.

Plus, I'm sure there's ways to sit/stand in the toilet/shower so the camera couldn't actually see stuff. And even if so... they're ALREADY being filmed nude... what difference would it make now?


----------



## scottykempf

Someone posted on jokersupdates.com that there may be another extended "fire" sequence today because of the high electricity usage in California. Apparently, CBS along with other businesses conserve electric during these times, so BB turn off the extra lights and equipment. This is why there was fire yesterday and possibly today. Kinda lame, if you ask me. Film it all!!!


----------



## cwoody222

Wouldn't yesterday's fire be due to the Veto Competition and Vote?

The competitions take HOURS to setup and play out.


----------



## Langree

scottykempf said:


> Someone posted on jokersupdates.com that there may be another extended "fire" sequence today because of the high electricity usage in California. Apparently, CBS along with other businesses conserve electric during these times, so BB turn off the extra lights and equipment. This is why there was fire yesterday and possibly today. Kinda lame, if you ask me. Film it all!!!


I SO do not miss the rolling blackouts in Cali.


----------



## kdelande

cwoody222 said:


> Wouldn't yesterday's fire be due to the Veto Competition and Vote?
> 
> The competitions take HOURS to setup and play out.


There was a prolonged period of fire well after the veto ceremony yesterday. 45-60 minutes I think.

KD


----------



## mwhip

Also there is some buzz out there about some racial remarks that Jase made last night.

clip is kind of long and the remarks are toward the end. Plus there is some adult language and they are all in the hot tub.


----------



## SnakeEyes

Well that was cool, they threw a moth into the web of a spider outside. The spider spun it into the web fast and is eating it now. The camera zoomed right in and showed it all. They are wanting to find more to throw into the web now lol

He just carried it back to the center after it was too heavy and was tearing the web. Good camera work by the producers. Little amateur nature show and it didn't even involve the spiders BB gave them.


----------



## mwhip

A video for you:

Jase being scolded by BB for wanting to jump over the pool:





(some cussing)


----------



## cwoody222

haha

Big Brother sounded pissed.

"HEY! I said to knock it off!"


----------



## mwhip

cwoody222 said:


> haha
> 
> Big Brother sounded pissed.
> 
> "HEY! I said to knock it off!"


He looked like a pouting child when he sat down.


----------



## Langree

He wouldn't have made that jump from a standing start 6-8 feet is a quite a leap.


----------



## unicorngoddess

OMG...that was just funny, "HEY! I said stop it!" They almost sounded little sibbings arguing. What's next? HGs bust out with, "He's looking at me! Stop looking at me!"


----------



## mwhip

Well the feeds came up after the show and James got his HoH room pretty fast. James, Janelle, Howie and Kaysar had a short meeting after everyone left and James told them his plan. He wants to leave a threat in the house and expose them as a threat to take the heat off them 4. He is thinking either Jase or Will.

Funniest thing was they all got to eat come midnight since food restriction ended. BB got them pizza delivered and I never in my life seen people gulf down food that quick. Howie and Danielle were just shoveling it in I am sure one of them got sick.

Will met with James alone in HoH after dinner and they talked about what Will wants. Basically Will is dead serious about leaving before sequester. He does not want to be on the jury he does not think it is worth his time and is not really playing. The only reason he did the show was for Boogie and unless BB ups the prize to a million he wants out before sequester. As long as S4 promise to get rid of him before sequester he will vote how they want as long as they are in control and don't nominate Boogie.

Part 1 - 



Part 2 - 



Part 3 - 




And Mr. and Mrs. Smith is confirmed by Jase and Diane:


----------



## DancnDude

mwhip said:


> And Mr. and Mrs. Smith is confirmed by Jase and Diane:


Wow   Here I thought the whole thing was just conspiracy theories!


----------



## Langree

mwhip said:


> Will met with James alone in HoH after dinner and they talked about what Will wants. Basically Will is dead serious about leaving before sequester. He does not want to be on the jury he does not think it is worth his time and is not really playing. The only reason he did the show was for Boogie and unless BB ups the prize to a million he wants out before sequester. As long as S4 promise to get rid of him before sequester he will vote how they want as long as they are in control and don't nominate Boogie.


Now, ya really wanna play? Keep will in for sequester and throw boogie up.


----------



## mwhip

Langree said:


> Now, ya really wanna play? Keep will in for sequester and throw boogie up.


Will won't do that he will either DOR or walk away from sequester he said the stipend wasn't even worth it.


----------



## Langree

mwhip said:


> Will won't do that he will either DOR or walk away from sequester he said the stipend wasn't even worth it.


If he walks away from sequester wont he be in violation of his BB Contract? I'm betting there may be penalties if he does.


----------



## mwhip

Langree said:


> If he walks away from sequester wont he be in violation of his BB Contract? I'm betting there may be penalties if he does.


No they lose their stipend which I think is $1000 a week. Of course his expenses may be much more than that since he is a doctor.


----------



## Skittles

$1,000 a week?

Holy crap. I'm trying out for BB next year!


----------



## dthmj

Like others, I canceled the SuperPass today and cited poor BB feeds as the reason. I hope CBS looses $$$ because they insist on showing flames and all 4 feeds the same all the time.

I never seem to catch the good stuff anyway - I got to see James eat a sammich last night - big deal, but it got too late and I missed the Will meeting (or maybe I just was on the wrong feed...) So I'll get the good stuff on You Tube, Jokers and Hamsterwatch.


----------



## mwhip

Skittles said:


> $1,000 a week?
> 
> Holy crap. I'm trying out for BB next year!


Whoops I just looked it up it is $750 a week.

Also *everyone* even those not picked got $7k for showing up. But that was for all stars only.


----------



## scottykempf

mwhip said:


> A video for you:
> 
> Jase being scolded by BB for wanting to jump over the pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (some cussing)


Why is BB always trying to control what they do? They are locked in the house and they don't give the houseguests anything to do. Then, they scold them for trying to keep themselves occupied, like Jase jumping the pool and the other day they told Dr. Will to "stop that" when he was just doing pull ups on the stairs.


----------



## mwhip

scottykempf said:


> Why is BB always trying to control what they do? They are locked in the house and they don't give the houseguests anything to do. Then, they scold them for trying to keep themselves occupied, like Jase jumping the pool and the other day they told Dr. Will to "stop that" when he was just doing pull ups on the stairs.


Because their Big Brother and that is what BB does...they control your life. Plus I am sure they don't want to call an ambulance if Jase cracks his head open.


----------



## DancnDude

I just kept wondering why everyone didn't measure the distance with some rope and then lay it out on the ground to let Jase jump (and not make it). But I guess that leaves out the whole head-cracking-open-danger that made it fun in the first place


----------



## scottykempf

Or why didn't Howie get in the pool and lay across it. He knows how tall he is, then if the pool is wider than he is tall, they know about how wide it is.


----------



## Rolf

mwhip said:


> Whoops I just looked it up it is $750 a week.
> 
> Also *everyone* even those not picked got $7k for showing up. But that was for all stars only.


$750 a week?!? The laborers that set up the props for challenges probably make more than that.

If I was going to torture and humiliate myself like that, I'd want a lot more than $750 a week.


----------



## dthmj

scottykempf said:


> Or why didn't Howie get in the pool and lay across it. He knows how tall he is, then if the pool is wider than he is tall, they know about how wide it is.


He measured it with his shadow....

/snicker


----------



## dthmj

mwhip said:


> Whoops I just looked it up it is $750 a week.
> 
> Also *everyone* even those not picked got $7k for showing up. But that was for all stars only.


I read that the stipend for the All Star edition was more along the lines of $2K a week... Though I can't confirm it.

Edit... I did read this thread http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...allposts&Main=3404479&Search=true#Post3404493

It says Will and Danielle estimate that they have already earned $12K in stipend money. They've been in the house what - less than 3 weeks??? Or have they actually been in sequester since June 20th? That would be 4ish weeks...


----------



## Skittles

dthmj said:


> I read that the stipend for the All Star edition was more along the lines of $2K a week... Though I can't confirm it.
> 
> Edit... I did read this thread http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...allposts&Main=3404479&Search=true#Post3404493
> 
> It says Will and Danielle estimate that they have already earned $12K in stipend money. They've been in the house what - less than 3 weeks??? Or have they actually been in sequester since June 20th? That would be 4ish weeks...


They've been in the house for 19 days now (IIRC, Julie said it was 18 days on the show last night).

They weren't in sequester since June 20th, though, since each of the All-Star candidates were given free reign between June 20th and the time they entered the house to campaign. They *did* get put into sequester a day or so before they were yay'ed or nay'ed.

I wouldn't be surprised if the stipend were higher than normal. It gets the more high profile players to join in again (like Will)


----------



## scottykempf

Starting the food comp right now, the video keeps coming and going in and out. You could hear one of the producers telling everyone to "gather round, gather round". Now everyone is outside, there is a large angled board with holes for each food. Apparently the HG's have to maneuver the balls to get food for each day.


----------



## Rkkeller

mwhip said:


> Whoops I just looked it up it is $750 a week.


Minus approx. 30% tax is only $525 a week net. Far from enough to make me want to be there. Even if the $7,000 initial part is true, I still don't think it would be worth my time, being away from my family, friends and dogs for so long.


----------



## mwhip

Rkkeller said:


> Minus approx. 30% tax is only $525 a week net. Far from enough to make me want to be there. Even if the $7,000 initial part is true, I still don't think it would be worth my time, being away from my family, friends and dogs for so long.


I got none of that so I say put me in!!!


----------



## unicorngoddess

The food comp is over. They won full feast meals for Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Thusday and Saturday (I think)

For the days they didn't win full feast, they get stuff like bread and kumquats. There's only three days they didn't get full feast I believe...today being one of the days. They're trying to figure out creative ways to eat their bread and kumquats right now.


----------



## darthrsg

Langree said:


> Now, ya really wanna play? Keep will in for sequester and throw boogie up.


Yeah really, might some action out of the evil doc for a change.


----------



## dthmj

Flames, flames and more flames. Must be doing nominations. I predict... Dr. Will and Chicken George.

If you are still watching the BB feeds, I've found this site to be really good...

http://bigbrotherkeyhole.clausercorp.com/

I'm not sure what you see in the spot if you don't have live feeds - I still have them through today, so I can still peek at the HG's.

Edit: Feeds are back... Yup, Chicken George and Will nominated. CG looks really sad... Will is thrilled.


----------



## unicorngoddess

I'd like to see CG leave...he doesn't add anything to the show. Will, however, still adds the drama that BB needs.


----------



## mwhip

Will is a pawn this week. CG is who James wants out basically they want to get out the floaters and then game on. Will is the pawn because he does not want to go to sequester and he asked to leave last week and honestly he does not care. If by some grace of chance CG wins Veto Boogie is going up.


----------



## NJChris

I don't get all this hate towards "floaters" and what it really means. Seems like just a way to pump up their own egos and worth. These people's votes can be swayed more then the "players".

Seems the only diff is Players = Loudmouths and Floaters = not loudmouths.


----------



## mwhip

CG won the Veto and it looks like almost everyone in house is calling it a "fix" by BB. This is the consensus between James, Janelle, Kaysar, Howie, Boogie, Will, Danielle and Marci. 

This is what I have learned from the convo's so far about the veto comp. CG is on slop for 60 days and shaved his head, Kaysar just shaved his head.


----------



## dthmj

I'm trying to find some captures of the aftermath - the transcripts sound juicy...

Edit: found some screenshots of CG

http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...436324&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=14&fpart=1


----------



## packerfan

Why did CG and Kaysar shave their heads?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

CG looks like he just won the WWE Intercontinental title.


----------



## dthmj

packerfan said:


> Why did CG and Kaysar shave their heads?


From reading the transcripts, it was some sort of "how far would you go" to get the PoV. Apparantly, eating slop (and being on slop for 60 days), as well as the green paint and shaving heads was part of it. It looks like Jase, Kaysar, James and CG all have green paint on them - just Kaysar and CG are bald. And only CG is on slop for the rest of the game (60 days).

This page has some posts with YouTube videos inbedded...
http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubbthreads/postlist.php?Cat=&ShowCat=1&Board=bbusapics

Edit again: Apparantly it's blue, not green. It must look green on the feeds - all the HG's are saying blue.


----------



## mwhip

Looks like James dropped out when the deal to continue was giving up competing for veto next week. This is what James and everyone is mad about. Basically James' plan was to get rid of George this week and he told BB about his elaborate plan in DR. Well he thinks that they took this info to rig the veto competition in favor of George who he thinks they want to stay for TV purposes. This puts him in a very vulnerable position because he mad a deal with everyone to get CG out and Will is up as a pawn. If James would have given up veto than anyone who put him up could guarantee he would go because he could not compete in veto. Now he thinks he is going up next week and he will have to compete his butt off in veto.


----------



## mwhip

Oh and everyone thinks George will DOR because he has to eat slop for 60 days. He was complaining the yesterday when all they could have was vegetables. Of course I don't know if that applies if he wins HoH.


----------



## dthmj

I finally cancel the feeds, and all the good stuff is on...


----------



## SuperZippy

why would bb want to keep george, 90% of bb fans/watchers never heard of him before this season...


----------



## dthmj

I don't think they so much want to keep George, they want to create drama in the house, and this certainly did it.

James should put up Jase. He's afraid though because he promised Jase he wouldn't backdoor him. But what is Jase going to do? After he's evicted he can't do much (though the HG's are afraid that the someone may come back in, but I don't think that is true, since folks have seen Allison in her hometown, but of course the HG's don't know that) - I guess Diane could go after James, but I doubt she could win the HoH and I think Chill Town is more aligned with Sov4 than anyone else and could protect him.

James should strike a deal with CT that he'll put up Jase or Marcellus in exchange for some protection.


----------



## whoknows55

Wow slop for 60 days.




That's just wrong.


----------



## dimented

whoknows55 said:


> Wow slop for 60 days.
> 
> That's just wrong.


Yea, but he will be out before that. I would say he is only going to have to do it for around 14 days tops.


----------



## darthrsg

CG just became MVP by the sound of it. S6 should campaign to him and get boogie up there and split chill town.


----------



## Skittles

Early reports are coming in that CG used the veto on himself, and that James replaced him with Jase.

VERY smart move, if that's correct. Doing so means that he takes out a power player, whichever way people vote. And I'm hoping it's Will that goes home this week, personally.


----------



## whoknows55

Skittles said:


> Early reports are coming in that CG used the veto on himself, and that James replaced him with Jase.
> 
> VERY smart move, if that's correct. Doing so means that he takes out a power player, whichever way people vote. And I'm hoping it's Will that goes home this week, personally.


Now the only question is who do you take out.

Do you believe that will isn't playing and wants to go home (and take out Jase)

Or do you take out the Real "evil/smart" player?

Will would be my vote.


----------



## Skittles

whoknows55 said:


> Now the only question is who do you take out.
> 
> Do you believe that will isn't playing and wants to go home (and take out Jase)
> 
> Or do you take out the Real "evil/smart" player?
> 
> Will would be my vote.


See, to the viewers, the smart thing to do is vote out Will. Why give him another shot at winning again, right? And since we know he's good with playing the psychological game and has a way with words, Will would be the smartest one to vote out between him and Jase.

The problem? There are enough HG's that want to take Will to the Final Two that he'll probably end up not getting voted out. Most of them think that, if they take the Evil Doctor to the Final Two, they'll win against him because he's so evil.

(sound familiar?)


----------



## mwhip

Well either way Jase or Will a strong player is leaving. Still can't wait for CG to leave though. Soon because he can not live on slop.


----------



## Skittles

Jokers Updates is now confirming that CG used the veto to save himself, and that Jase went up in his place. Looks like this is a done deal.

It also appears that Jase called out a few people after being nominated.. so we might have a good nomination ceremony tomorrow night on CBS.


----------



## dthmj

I think Boogie and Will are mad now... they fought really hard last night for Marcellus to go up.


----------



## mwhip

All the good stuff happens after I go to bed thank God for youtube. 

Last night Jase, Danielle, Kaysar, Erika, Will, Boogie and Janelle reenacted the veto ceremony. Apparently Jase hacked off BB because he did not want to play by the rules during the veto ceremony. He would not get in the nomination chair he would not answer BB he would not address James. They were having a lot of fun with it and there is some great video out there of each doing their impressions of Jase.


----------



## Skittles

mwhip said:


> All the good stuff happens after I go to bed thank God for youtube.
> 
> Last night Jase, Danielle, Kaysar, Erika, Will, Boogie and Janelle reenacted the veto ceremony. Apparently Jase hacked off BB because he did not want to play by the rules during the veto ceremony. He would not get in the nomination chair he would not answer BB he would not address James. They were having a lot of fun with it and there is some great video out there of each doing their impressions of Jase.


Got a linky to this?


----------



## mwhip

Skittles said:


> Got a linky to this?


They are all embedded in this thread:

http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...3466681&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=14&fpart=

Also there were other antics last night. Boogie peed in Howie cup. Erika, Bookie, Janelle and Howie all got in the bathtub together. Janelle called out Boogie telling him to win something if he wants her gone.

All of it can be found on Jokers;

http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubbthreads/postlist.php?Cat=&Board=bbusapics


----------



## Skittles

mwhip said:


> They are all embedded in this thread:
> 
> http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...3466681&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=14&fpart=
> 
> Also there were other antics last night. Boogie peed in Howie cup. Erika, Bookie, Janelle and Howie all got in the bathtub together. Janelle called out Boogie telling him to win something if he wants her gone.
> 
> All of it can be found on Jokers;
> 
> http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubbthreads/postlist.php?Cat=&Board=bbusapics


Thanks, I appreciate it!

This is REALLY funny.... but the sad thing is, CBS probably won't even show this tonight (or Thursday), just because they're going to try and blow over the whole thing with Jase.

(And this is the first time I've seen Kaysar without his hair. WOW. That really surprised me)


----------



## dthmj

If CBS uses this footage of the PoV reenactment it will probably be protrayed as the HG's making fun of CG - even though he was right there with them. 

I've got a feeling CBS is going to use tonight's episode to do a "Poor Chicken George" segment...

But drunk HG's are pretty funny - no wonder they give them alcohol every night.


----------



## Skittles

dthmj said:


> If CBS uses this footage of the PoV reenactment it will probably be protrayed as the HG's making fun of CG - even though he was right there with them.
> 
> I've got a feeling CBS is going to use tonight's episode to do a "Poor Chicken George" segment...
> 
> But drunk HG's are pretty funny - no wonder they give them alcohol every night.


I really, really, REALLY wish they'd change their editing team, to get folks that might give us the more juicy stuff.

I know they're getting KILLED in the ratings this year... but honestly, there's no reason for them to be. There's so much great stuff that's not being shown, and so many awesome things on the live cameras that never see the light of day on the CBS shows, that it makes me wonder why they're using such slanted material when the real picture is SO much more interesting and dramatic.


----------



## mwhip

Sometimes stuff happens too late in the evening for them to edit for the show the next day. And this year they are on the side of CG as the underdog. They have not played any of the stuff where he bad mouths James, Kaysar or Janelle. He is a saint to CBS.


----------



## mwhip

Oh and I guess it is confirmed that Erika and Boogie do have a secret thing going on:

http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...468040&page=1&view=expanded&sb=5&o=14&fpart=1

I could not hear all of it but that is what everyone is saying.


----------



## CharlieW

mwhip said:


> Sometimes stuff happens too late in the evening for them to edit for the show the next day. And this year they are on the side of CG as the underdog. They have not played any of the stuff where he bad mouths James, Kaysar or Janelle. He is a saint to CBS.


He's this year's version of Maggie from BB6. She used to trash people as much as the rest of the "Friendship" last year --- even said "F-You, Julie Chen!" on the feeds last year, but Big Brother decided to show her in a different light than Evilette, Jennifer, April and Beau on the broadcasts. Her high and mighty attitude drove me nuts last year -- very glad none of that group made it to All-Stars.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Some interesting stuff going on now. Will is begging Boogie to give him permission to leave. Will has said that the only reason he came in was because of Boogie and they're good friends and all. Will is almost on his hands and knees begging people to get him out. He was in the kitchen by himself pacing around going, "I gotta get out of here. I gotta get out of here." It almost seems like he's gonna walk because he's going so stir crazy.


----------



## Langree

Jace is still moaning, and Will is sending mixed messages.


----------



## unicorngoddess

I wouldn't trust anything Jase says at this point. He SAYS he made a deal with S6 that if he stayed and won HOH he would put up floaters. This makes Boogie feel safer in the house if he honors Will's wishes and votes to evict him. But I'm not going to believe for a minute that Jase is being truthful. He's saying that because Will going home means he gets to stay. I think the vote is gonna be a tough call.


----------



## Langree

Jace and Boogie are going on the assumption that Will is going and plotting accordingly to go after S6.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Okay...it's official in my eyes. BB is rigging it for CG to stay. He's sitting in the kitchen munching on all kinds of snacks. People on the live feeds are arguing that he's allowed to eat condiments and such. But I don't think so! If you say you're going on all slop for 60 days you need to be eating nothing but slop for 60 days! Now he gets to eat bread (toast?) with relish or any other condiments. I don't think that's right. They should eject him from the game for going back on his 60 days of slop promise.


----------



## dthmj

When you are on slop you are allowed condiments. Pickles are considered condiments - I remember Janie complaining that she wanted more pickles and honey.


----------



## unicorngoddess

But see, I see it differently than being on slop because you lost a food comp. When he put slop for 60 days I assumed it would be just slop. And I don't think bread is a condiment. And I noticed after he ate a few little bites of bread Erika came in, and I think she noticed to, she asked "George, is this your bread?"" and he was the only one in the kitchen for quite a while. (why the live feeds stayed on him for like 30 minutes snacking around in the kitchen I have no idea...I guess that's what we spend the money for) He quickly denied that it was his bread though. Something is definatley not right there...


----------



## appleye1

Yeah, no different than PB&J last year. You were allowed to put that on toast, add condiments, etc.

Oh, and often they would just eat toast and skip the PB&J altogether.


----------



## dthmj

unicorngoddess said:


> But see, I see it differently than being on slop because you lost a food comp. When he put slop for 60 days I assumed it would be just slop.


But what you think really doesn't matter. The rules are laid out ahead of time and are written in a manual that the HG's have available.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Well, I just switched on the live feeds while I could before they went out for the day. Kaysar, James and Howie were sitting in the living room and all of a sudden BB started piping the wedding march music in through the house. We hear them contemplating that it must mean something and then the feeds were cut.


----------



## dthmj

I'm reading the live feed transcripts from just after the HoH comp...

Boogie and Will are being really sore loosers. Should be an interesting week.


----------



## dthmj

They have already had a food comp - live feeds had flames instead of the comp (they normally show food comps to the live feeds).

From what I could gather, there was some comp where HG's could put other HG's on slop. S6 is not on slop, but it looks like most everyone else is (though it's hard to tell). Howie also said he heard BB producers say "Put Erika on slop" during the competition (I don't know if she actually is though).

Also read in the transcripts that BB is mad that a S6er won HoH again - apparantly the HoH comp was designed to make sure someone else got it, but everyone was too afraid to get rid of S6 folks.

It certainly would have made for some drama in the house if someone like Boogie or Diane was HoH - S6ers would be really paranoid right now...

Looks like Janie is planing to backdoor someone, but she won't say who because she doesn't want BB to know. She's putting up (last I read) CG and Boogie or maybe Will and Boogie. But from what I can tell from live feeds they want Will to stay.

I'm beginning to wonder if maybe there is some incentive to keep Will. Maybe the producers told Will to try his hardest to get out of the house, and told the other HG's to try their hardest to keep Will - and if they end up in the final 2 with Will they get a bonus. It just seems too obvious that Will is trying so hard to make everyone evict him, and everyone else is trying so hard to keep him in the house.


----------



## cwoody222

dthmj said:


> It just seems too obvious that Will is trying so hard to make everyone evict him, and everyone else is trying so hard to keep him in the house.


That's why his plan is genius. It's too obvious to be an actual plan (or so the other HGs think).


----------



## unicorngoddess

The other HGs are keeping Will because they don't feel threatened by him. But you better believe if they keep Will past sequester he WILL start playing the game with all his might. He dispises the thought of sequester.

It's kinda early in the morning for a food comp for them isn't it. It's like 8 a.m. over there and they usually stay up really late.


----------



## dthmj

The food comp was late last night....


----------



## verdugan

dthmj said:


> Also read in the transcripts that BB is mad that a S6er won HoH again -


Hi, quick question. Where are these transcripts you keep mentioning? I'd like to read them as well.

TIA.

Angel


----------



## dr_mal

verdugan said:


> Hi, quick question. Where are these transcripts you keep mentioning? I'd like to read them as well.
> 
> TIA.
> 
> Angel


Here's one source:
http://jokersupdates.com/


----------



## dthmj

There are several live feed sites - I prefer Jokers Updates

On the front page they have the latest few posts, and then if you click on "Quick View" it has a nice text only view of like 50 or so posts (usually goes back several hours of BB time). You do have to read from the bottom up, but I have found it to be the easiest to read and they don't editorialize too much.

If you look in the Media forum of that site you can find a few videos and screen shots.

I also visit Hamster Watch every day. She usually has some good videos - but her site isn't instantly updated, though she does keep it updated every day. It's not transcripts so much - she injects her opinion, which is what I like about it.


----------



## appleye1

Here's another live feed site. I prefer it to Jokers.

http://www.tvclubhouse.com/forum/messages/10972/3498679.html?1152870159


----------



## jerrye25

I like to hang out at www.hamstertime.net just because we are able to interject our own opinions into the recaps and when the feeds are boring (most of the time), the recaps are still entertaining.


----------



## flyers088

Another one with good recaps is Reality Fan Forum

http://forum.realityfanforum.com/index.php?board=31.0

Free to join.


----------



## verdugan

Thank you for all the replies. I was only familiar with Hamsterwatch. Will check out the other sites.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Will, Boogie and Jannel are talking now. Will's working it so Boogie can be aligned with S6 so he can go farther in the game. Will is wanting Jannel to put him up and then put up a floater as a pawn. Will sees the floaters as an alliance. He wants Jannel to go to each floater individually and ask if they she can put them up. Will's theory is if you can find someone that is willing to go up as a pawn against Will then you find someone in the floaters that is worthy of trust.

Will and Boogie are willing to either throw the veto or win the veto and NOT use it (if Will is nominated) in order to prove loyality to S6. Will seems to really have Boogie's back in this game and he wants him to be taken care of when he leaves.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Will's talking about going to final six and everyone splitting the prize money. He says he wants to know now because this has to be a long term deal. It HAS to go to the very end. If they (S6) aren't cool with it, let him know now because he'll go home this week.

Things will heat up big time when Will starts playing the game.


----------



## cwoody222

I thought it was against the rules to talk about splitting the winnings like that?


----------



## unicorngoddess

It may be. They went to fire for a while. But they went into very specifics about it. Winner would take home 200k and the rest would get split five ways. Then they all started sucking horribly at math as they tried to calculate in their heads exactly how much that would be


----------



## jradford

Just watching the updates at jokers. Some very juicy stuff going on live cams right now.


----------



## dimented

jradford said:


> Just watching the updates at jokers. Some very juicy stuff going on live cams right now.


Fill us in?


----------



## jradford

Janelle, Howie, and James all talking about who to put up. James pushing hard for both Boogie and Will. Janelle wants to put up one of them and a floater.

Howie not adding much, but seems to be agreeing with James, somewhat.

There was some earlier stuff between Will, Boogie trying to convince Jan to put up floaters.

From what I can tell, seems like Chill Town doing everything they can to save their ass, but convo with James/Howie/Janelle seems to make me think that they're in agreement that they wont' trust Will no matter what he says. We'll see what happens.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Jannel feels very comfortable with putting up CG and possibly Boogie. She think that would keep everyone happy. She doesn't want people to be mad at her. Will was telling her if people aren't mad at you then you aren't playing the game right. It's part of being HOH. Will is pushing to keep Boogie safe. He thinks she should put up Erika and Diane because he's calling them James' parachutes. They're the people he's going to fall back on when it comes time for the S6 alliance to break up, which Will assures her could happen sooner rather than later. James is alligning himself with floaters and Kaysar is too chicken to do any dirty work, same for Howie and he's trying to convince Jannel that they are using her to do all the dirty work because none of them are gutsy enough to take out the real players...that's why Kaysar didn't nominate CT when he was HOH. Jannel seems really confused, I think in part because part of her knows that Will is right. She's afraid to put up both Will and Boogie because that makes them both eligable to play in POV and if one of them wins it she has to put someone else up.


----------



## emily

Has anyone determined what slop really is? It looks like oatmeal...but I doubt it tastes like oatmeal.


----------



## dthmj

Boogie and Erika nominated....


----------



## flyers088

"Big Brother" Contestant Was Wanted Woman
CBS reality roomie's resume includes theft and DWI arrests

Big Brother 6 contestant Janelle Pierzina likes to wear a t-shirt that says, Dude, wheres my couture? After weeks of wondering, it now becomes obvious that couture must mean rap sheet.

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/0721052bigbro1.html


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

flyers088 said:


> "Big Brother" Contestant Was Wanted Woman
> CBS reality roomie's resume includes theft and DWI arrests
> 
> Big Brother 6 contestant Janelle Pierzina likes to wear a t-shirt that says, Dude, wheres my couture? After weeks of wondering, it now becomes obvious that couture must mean rap sheet.
> 
> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/0721052bigbro1.html


Isn't this old news? Pretty sure this is from last year...


----------



## flyers088

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Isn't this old news? Pretty sure this is from last year...


Didn't watch the show last year, just found this out about her.


----------



## mwhip

Wow, I wonder if this means that Janelle knows about Erika and Boogie.


----------



## jradford

dthmj said:


> Boogie and Erika nominated....


My guess is Janelle trying to backdoor CGeorge.


----------



## DancnDude

Why bother to backdoor George? He has no chance of winning the veto because he can't play in the veto competition this week.


----------



## purple6816

George is going to win. He will eat slop and make it all the way to the end.


----------



## SnakeEyes

emily said:


> Has anyone determined what slop really is? It looks like oatmeal...but I doubt it tastes like oatmeal.


Looks like the same as in the UKBB.. which they refer to at times as porridge.


----------



## SnakeEyes

It appears Chilltown has struck a deal with Jannelle. But there are a lot of deals going around right now so who knows.


----------



## jradford

DancnDude said:


> Why bother to backdoor George? He has no chance of winning the veto because he can't play in the veto competition this week.


I think that's why it would be a backdoor, right? Maybe I have it wrong. Anyway, I don't see the current two nominees staying the same.


----------



## dthmj

Feeds must have been interesting last night... HG's kept up all night with Wake Up Calls... they have already had the Veto and Boogie won it. He also got hurt and Will said BB was taking Boogie to the hospital (no real confirmation that he was actually taken to hospital). Janie wants to put up Diane in Boogie's place, but Marcellus and the rest of S6 are pressuring her to put up Will.

Hopefully Janie will listen to them....


----------



## BSweets

Many of the calls are posted here if anyone's interested. http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubbthreads/postlist.php?Cat=&Board=bbusapics
One was from Ivette, Diane's mom, Janelle's mom and a few others I think.


----------



## scottykempf

Now this is what I am talking about. They should do more stuff like this to annoy or drive the HG's crazy!! This is All Stars after all. Make them work for it!!


----------



## unicorngoddess

Boogie came back from the hospital this morning. He seems okay. I think he just hurt his leg or something. Howie and Jannel were up all night and didn't go to sleep until about 8 a.m. Everyone's asleep now. Tonight should be interesting if you subscribe to the feeds. Jannel is very mad at K because all he does is sleep all day and he's not helping her make a decision. Jannel doesn't know who to put up in Boogie's place sense he won the Veto. Howie says they need to get Will out now but Jannel just doesn't seem to want to put Will up at all.


----------



## etemple

jradford said:


> My guess is Janelle trying to backdoor CGeorge.


That's exactly what I thought too.
George can't get the veto, but someone else could save him. The only way to get him out is to pull another six-finger . . .

I hope that's what they do--CG is my least favorite player BY FAR.


----------



## jradford

unicorngoddess said:


> Boogie came back from the hospital this morning. He seems okay. I think he just hurt his leg or something. Howie and Jannel were up all night and didn't go to sleep until about 8 a.m. Everyone's asleep now. Tonight should be interesting if you subscribe to the feeds. Jannel is very mad at K because all he does is sleep all day and he's not helping her make a decision. Jannel doesn't know who to put up in Boogie's place sense he won the Veto. Howie says they need to get Will out now but Jannel just doesn't seem to want to put Will up at all.


I'm REALLY hoping Janelle opts not to put up Will. The whole S6 alliance could come to a grinding halt.

My hopeful scenario: Janelle replaces Boogie with CG. CG voted off. Someone besides S6 and Marc win HOH. They put up two S6's, James and Kaysar. Leading up to veto competition, S6 alliance basically crumbles as people take sides on who should go out 1st. Someone is saved through veto process, HOH puts up Marci in his place. (ed. I can't stand Marci.) If you put up another S6 like Howie or Janelle, you still leave them with 3, and likely a more unified 3. By putting up Marci, I think you'll see a split in S6 as side alliances start to get in the way, no matter who gets voted out.

I'll just tune in in 2 weeks because I clearly already know what's going ot happen.


----------



## PacMan3000

Why does there seem like there is SO many flames this year? I'm not even watching the feeds THAT often, and I am seeing flames for just no reason. Sometime they'll even pop up and yet you can still hear convo.

Right now, I was watching a normal convo between Will and Janelle, and then the BB music and flames pop up. Whats the deal this year????!


----------



## NJChris

PacMan3000 said:


> Why does there seem like there is SO many flames this year? I'm not even watching the feeds THAT often, and I am seeing flames for just no reason. Sometime they'll even pop up and yet you can still hear convo.
> 
> Right now, I was watching a normal convo between Will and Janelle, and then the BB music and flames pop up. Whats the deal this year????!


They seem to be singing a lot (which they will yell at them to stop), and they talk about the diary room and other things they shouldn't be. Will seems to instigate a lot of it, and they ignore it a lot. They really need some sort of punishment system.


----------



## purple6816

PacMan3000 said:


> Why does there seem like there is SO many flames this year? I'm not even watching the feeds THAT often, and I am seeing flames for just no reason. Sometime they'll even pop up and yet you can still hear convo.
> 
> Right now, I was watching a normal convo between Will and Janelle, and then the BB music and flames pop up. Whats the deal this year????!


I think they are censoring some of the content so the viewers watch the producers version of the show on sunday night.


----------



## unicorngoddess

They do sing alot. the other day they were talking about how much they were getting paid, and that was off limits. Will often critisizes the producers, and that makes them mad. Any time they start talking about DR sessions they cut the feeds. It's like they want to make money from those that subscribe to the feeds but they also have to make sure that those who subscribe tune in and watch the actual show on CBS so the advertisers make their money.


----------



## flyers088

unicorngoddess said:


> They do sing alot. the other day they were talking about how much they were getting paid, and that was off limits.


Talk about getting paid

The HG will make $2,000 per week, $5,000 per week of sequester

That's on top of $7,000 just for being in the top 20.


----------



## unicorngoddess

yeah, Dani had estimated that they had already earned at least $13k and then it went to fire.

They did a luxury challange tonight. They seperated into two teams: red vs black. They had to do some kind of pit stop thing on a race car and the team that did it the fastest got to see the new Will Farrel movie. They set up a little mini theater in the HOH room. The black team one. It consisted of Will, Diane, Jannel and a couple of others. I know it didn't consist of George, Erika and Marc. When they turned the feed back on, the red team was playing poker. 

We got to play a game a trivia instead of looking at fire while the feeds were out.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Jannel seems intent on putting up Diane in place of Boogie. This is really making James mad since, as Will put it, Diane is James' parachute. Will may be a manipulative liar, but he was right about this. He told Jannel to put up Diane and if James freaked out like a little baby then that means that James doesn't trust her. And Will has a good point. If the four S6ers had come in an alliance of four strong, they'd be doing a lot better. But when they came in, they all found their own little parachute to fall back on outside of the alliance. Jannel has Marcelus, James has Diane, Kaysar has Erika and Howie has CG. So they turned their strong alliance of 4 into an semi-alliance of 8 and, as Will put it, you can't have an alliance that big.

So it looks like it'll be Erika and Diane this week...that is unless James' little hissy fit works and Jannel decides not to put up Diane in Boogie's place. James just needs to accept that he didn't win HOH this week and learn to live with Jannel's decision. If he wanted CT out bad enough he could've just put them up last week. I'm getting tired of all these wimps winning HOH and NOT putting up CT and then complain because the next HOH didn't put up CT.


----------



## katbug

What I just don't get is where is this target for putting up Chilltown coming from? I mean, c'mon! If you vote one out then it's only one person who's gonna be upset. Yeah, I understand that the floaters are expendable and not necessarily going to make anyone angry, but the big threat being just one person? You'd think the respect earned from the other houseguests as well as cutting your competition in half would be worth the risk!!

Here's the math:
2 enemies = 2x chance of getting booted
1 enemy x 1 person targetting you = same chance.

So why not be a hero at the same time? And hey, if the HOH is so worried about being a target, why not play like you really, really want to get rid of the other person and that if it comes to a tie, you'll vote to keep the chilltown member in, then let the other S6 "convince" their parachutes to vote out the chilltown member against your wishes...maybe even giving them more of a sense of being in a secret alliance with their S6 buddies?

Ok, maybe I'm overthinking...but isn't that what everyone in the house does?


----------



## jradford

unicorngoddess said:


> Jannel seems intent on putting up Diane in place of Boogie. This is really making James mad since, as Will put it, Diane is James' parachute. Will may be a manipulative liar, but he was right about this. He told Jannel to put up Diane and if James freaked out like a little baby then that means that James doesn't trust her. And Will has a good point. If the four S6ers had come in an alliance of four strong, they'd be doing a lot better. But when they came in, they all found their own little parachute to fall back on outside of the alliance. Jannel has Marcelus, James has Diane, Kaysar has Erika and Howie has CG. So they turned their strong alliance of 4 into an semi-alliance of 8 and, as Will put it, you can't have an alliance that big.
> 
> So it looks like it'll be Erika and Diane this week...that is unless James' little hissy fit works and Jannel decides not to put up Diane in Boogie's place. James just needs to accept that he didn't win HOH this week and learn to live with Jannel's decision. If he wanted CT out bad enough he could've just put them up last week. I'm getting tired of all these wimps winning HOH and NOT putting up CT and then complain because the next HOH didn't put up CT.


I'm worried Janelle is still going to put up Will. Will is such a manipulator that the best way to get him out would be to tell him he is safe, watch the house erupt in anger as he sits back smiling, and then put him up at the last minute. The only problem will be what to do with the backlash she has already received for saying it's going to be Diane. IMO, if she puts up Will, (and I'm praying she doesn't,) than she will have shown some serious guts and serious smarts this week, both of which Kaysar and James failed miserably with.

Will for president.


----------



## cwoody222

unicorngoddess said:


> Jannel seems intent on putting up Diane in place of Boogie.


OK, this has just been bothering me... it's "Janelle"!

"Jannel" to me looks like it should be pronounced like "channel".


----------



## unicorngoddess

cwoody222 said:


> OK, this has just been bothering me... it's "Janelle"!
> 
> "Jannel" to me looks like it should be pronounced like "channel".


My bad. I knew it had two of something. I should just do what everyone else does and just shorten it to 'J'


----------



## unicorngoddess

Wow...talk about pissed!

I was reading the Jokers update page. Seems like James is REALLY pissed about J putting up Diane. James is threatening to backdoor Janelle when he wins HOH.

I'm really hating James right now. Janelle should have nominated that crybaby. Since when is his alliance with Diane and the other floaters stronger than his alliance with S6. The rest of the S6ers should really take notice of that. Seems like James has completely left the S6 alliance. I would totally put his butt up on the block.


----------



## dthmj

They had a luxury comp yesterday to watch the movie Taladega Nights... after the movie they all came out saying how much is sucked and how it was the worst movie they had ever seen. They all had to go to the diary room and say how much they loved it. Should be interesting to see on Tuesdays show.

I actually want to see the movie. Our local film critic liked it. He said it was stupid, but sometimes you just want to see stupid. If you go in wanting a good movie, you won't find it, but if you want a stupid funny movie, this is it.


----------



## jradford

unicorngoddess said:


> Wow...talk about pissed!
> 
> I was reading the Jokers update page. Seems like James is REALLY pissed about J putting up Diane. James is threatening to backdoor Janelle when he wins HOH.
> 
> I'm really hating James right now. Janelle should have nominated that crybaby. Since when is his alliance with Diane and the other floaters stronger than his alliance with S6. The rest of the S6ers should really take notice of that. Seems like James has completely left the S6 alliance. I would totally put his butt up on the block.


James is a such a whiny little.... . I don't like him. I hate his "woe is me" antics. Can't wait for the nomination in a few hours. Something refuses to let me think it's actually going to be Diane, but I think it's because I'm a Will-fan and am just nervous.


----------



## scottykempf

dthmj said:


> They had a luxury comp yesterday to watch the movie Taladega Nights... after the movie they all came out saying how much is sucked and how it was the worst movie they had ever seen. They all had to go to the diary room and say how much they loved it. Should be interesting to see on Tuesdays show.
> 
> I actually want to see the movie. Our local film critic liked it. He said it was stupid, but sometimes you just want to see stupid. If you go in wanting a good movie, you won't find it, but if you want a stupid funny movie, this is it.


Will be interesting to see if they use their comments or not. This reeks of payola if you ask me. I don't have a problem with BB arranging the screening, getting money from the producers of the movie or whatever, or even the HG's getting to watch this movie. But it crosses the line when BB FORCES the HG's to say how much they loved it, even if they hated it.


----------



## unicorngoddess

scottykempf said:


> Will be interesting to see if they use their comments or not. This reeks of payola if you ask me. I don't have a problem with BB arranging the screening, getting money from the producers of the movie or whatever, or even the HG's getting to watch this movie. But it crosses the line when BB FORCES the HG's to say how much they loved it, even if they hated it.


Well, I bet if it really comes down to it and all the HGs refuse to say anything good about the movie, then they would just decide not to show America the lux comp at all. It'll be like it never happened.


----------



## DancnDude

I doubt they were ever required to say they loved it even when they didn't. But the producers probably ask something like "what's the best part of the movie?" and then take the best clips they can get. And selectively edit out all the negative comments. 

It's the same thing they do when they are voting. They always ask questions like "why would you want to keep Allison in the house?" even if they vote for her to leave. Then they edit together the clips to make it seem more likely that she was going to stay.


----------



## TiVoKate

Um... what's up with the Joker's Update page? It just says "No BB Spoilers" ... DONE loading. Nada.


----------



## scottykempf

Working fine for me.


----------



## verdugan

Working fine for me too


----------



## unicorngoddess

Diane has officially been nominated.


----------



## jradford

unicorngoddess said:


> Diane has officially been nominated.


THE EVIL DOCTOR LIVES!!!

I can't wait for HOH. Literally ANYONE can win this week, and it will be an absolute crapshoot as to who will be put up. Except for Howie. If Howie wins, he's the only one dumb enough to not outsmart himself, and he'll put up both Chill Town.

I'm hoping Diane gets booted. She brings very little to the game, imo.


----------



## Rkkeller

I think not nominating some of the major players is going to be the downfall of a lot of people. I can think of many better players to nominate than Diane.


----------



## dthmj

I've always been a big Janie fan, but I'm a little disappointed in her now... She nominated Diane as retaliation over what Diane said to JokersUpdates in an interview. What Diane said was that she wasn't real happy with Janie talking trash about her during the BB6 season. That's all she said - she didn't really say anything bad about Janie... So it seems a fairly petty reason to nominate someone.

As far as strategy - I sorta see why they are taking out floaters - they want to keep bigger targets in the game. They hope that when Dani, Marc, CG, etc get HoH, CT is still there to take out and they will go after CT instead of S6 - but, they have been HoH for so long now, and have been responsible for so many of them being gone and/or on the block S6 is the bigger target. If Erika or Dani gets HoH next week, two S6ers are going up, not CT - CT has done nothing to piss them off yet. The strategy was good for the first two weeks - but beyond that it's not working. There only hope now is to get HoH from here on out - it doesn't matter who is HoH next week (except for a S6er), a S6er is going up and probably out. Of course I think most just want to get to sequester and are not all that interested in winning the whole thing. They get their full stipend if they make sequester.


----------



## TiVoKate

verdugan said:


> Working fine for me too


*sigh* .. .I found out what happened with me and Jokers Updates. My husband thinks it's lame that I read the spoilers so he went and changed my HOSTS file without me knowing it. He sure was cracking up, though, when he found out I posted here to ask what happened.


----------



## dr_mal

TiVoKate said:


> *sigh* .. .I found out what happened with me and Jokers Updates. My husband thinks it's lame that I read the spoilers so he went and changed my HOSTS file without me knowing it. He sure was cracking up, though, when he found out I posted here to ask what happened.


That's funny! I've considered doing the same thing to my wife's computer and ebay...


----------



## dthmj

Dani just won HoH... pooh.


----------



## CharlieW

dthmj said:


> Dani just won HoH... pooh.


...I think Janelle can pack her bags.


----------



## jradford

CharlieW said:


> ...I think Janelle can pack her bags.


That would be awesome.

It's going to be interesting to see who she puts up. I really think she wants Marci gone, as well. I kind of expect her to put up two S6'ers (definitely Janie, maybe Howie as pawn) with the thought that Marci will be veto nomination.


----------



## dthmj

She promised Howie that he's safe - he and Erika came off so she could have it and she promised them both safety.

She's also allied with Will/Boogie/George/James - So that pretty much only leaves Janelle, Marci and Kaysar. I think right now she has no beef with Kaysar... So process of elimination, Marci and Janie go up.

The only wild card is the PoV and the Coup thingy, which I have no idea how that is supposed to work.


----------



## CharlieW

jradford said:


> That would be awesome.
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see who she puts up. I really think she wants Marci gone, as well. I kind of expect her to put up two S6'ers (definitely Janie, maybe Howie as pawn) with the thought that Marci will be veto nomination.


I expect she'll put Janelle and Kaysar up --- with Marcellus waiting in the wings if either one wins the POV. Just a feeling...


----------



## dthmj

Putting up Kaysar could piss off James - despite what BB wants us to believe, James is still in tight with S6 - Janelle is probably the only safe S6 to put up right now.


----------



## Chapper1

I know that James spoke of back dooring Janelle. Maybe he will convince Danielle to do likewise. Basically, they would take the chance that Janelle wouldn't be chosen to participate in the POV comp then nom her.


----------



## CharlieW

dthmj said:


> She promised Howie that he's safe - he and Erika came off so she could have it and she promised them both safety.


The way that the end of that competition unfolded, with Danielle begging Howie to drop off, swearing that he was safe, followed by Erica handing the competition to Danielle --- it made it very apparent that Danielle, James and Erica will make sure that Janelle goes home this week.

I love Janelle and think she's an excellent player --- but she screwed up. She lied to her alliance, she got caught in her lie and rather than admitting to her group that she screwed up -- she continued to deny her lies. James and Howie pretty much know that they can't trust her -- Kaysar is too naive and would still love to save her, but it's too late for her now. At this point he needs to break off and save himself.


----------



## Marc

For anyone who's curious, Marcellas gave George the slop pass so he'll be off slop for the week. George accepted it very reluctantly and is now enjoying some pizza and soda.

The other houseguests are happy that George will have less gas for the week.


----------



## katbug

CharlieW said:


> The way that the end of that competition unfolded, with Danielle begging Howie to drop off, swearing that he was safe, followed by Erica handing the competition to Danielle --- it made it very apparent that Danielle, James and Erica will make sure that Janelle goes home this week.


Ouch, meaning Jedi Howie didn't have the forsight (gee, there's a shocker!) to realize that if he gave it to Danielle, he might be safe but Janelle is a goner. Dumb move Howie!! (or brilliant move, depending on how you look at it, but since there's no way he devised the brilliant strategy, I'm guessing "dumb" describes how he's gonna be feeling when J gets voted out). I'm gonna miss her...she's been one of my faves for 2 seasons.


----------



## mt1

i don't count J out just yet...not with POV, coup, and the reverse vote egg.


----------



## appleye1

Marc said:


> For anyone who's curious, Marcellas gave George the slop pass so he'll be off slop for the week. George accepted it very reluctantly and is now enjoying some pizza and soda.
> 
> The other houseguests are happy that George will have less gas for the week.


LOL :up:

I'm starting to like George. I think the houseguests (even though they're still making fun of him) are beginning to like him better too. With the exception of James of course.


----------



## dthmj

I love George... I hope he wins the whole thing.

Poor James. He really doesn't have a true alliance with anyone now. Dani is talking about putting James and Janelle up. James has had "alliances" with just about everyone in the house, but no one is really sticking to it. Dani may be just talk right now so no one will think she's in with James, but somehow I doubt she's all that loyal to him right now.


----------



## katbug

mt1 said:


> i don't count J out just yet...not with POV, coup, and the reverse vote egg.


Any idea who got these yet?



> Dani is talking about putting James and Janelle up.


Seriously? She'd gain so much of my respect if she did put up James. It would really show that she does have game left in her and isn't actually dumb enough to believe him. I can't imagine she'd actually go after James, but ooooh, I sure would love to see it! James would go ballistic!!!  Please, please, please, please do it Danielle!


----------



## scottykempf

I don't think Howie gave it up so much as he was really exhausted and couldn't hold on much longer. 

Am I the only one who thinks it kind of a cop out that CG has to make a wager, basically the number of days that he is willing to stay on slop, then he gets out of that punishment for 7 days? The other HG's are kind of dumb, they don't want CG to coast to the end and win, but guess what? They make it easier for him by letting him eat for 7 more days. ????


----------



## flyers088

Boogie won the money
James won the Voting thingy
Marcy won the Slop ticket and gave it to CG .


----------



## flyers088

katbug said:


> Any idea who got these yet?
> 
> Seriously? She'd gain so much of my respect if she did put up James. It would really show that she does have game left in her and isn't actually dumb enough to believe him. I can't imagine she'd actually go after James, but ooooh, I sure would love to see it! James would go ballistic!!!  Please, please, please, please do it Danielle!


Might just be doing it to backdoor someone if the "King of Veto" James can win the Veto, take himself off and then maybe nom. Kaysar and get at least 1 sea-sick out with only 1 s6 voter left (Howie).

Bye Bye Janie.


----------



## packerfan

flyers088 said:


> Boogie won the money
> James won the Voting thingy
> Marcy won the Slop ticket and gave it to CG .


That figures. The richest one in the house wins an extra $10k.


----------



## mwhip

This is the genius of Will. Basically everyone in the house is mad at Janelle for not nominating Will in Boogie's place. And each of them vow that if they win HoH that they are going to put up Janelle!!! If you want Will out so bad then don't waste your HoH on Janelle...how dumb can these people be? So basically Will divides S6 and turns the floaters against them just like he turned the S6 attention on the floaters. Wow Will this is just crazy good game playing.


----------



## Skittles

mwhip said:


> This is the genius of Will. Basically everyone in the house is mad at Janelle for not nominating Will in Boogie's place. And each of them vow that if they win HoH that they are going to put up Janelle!!! If you want Will out so bad then don't waste your HoH on Janelle...how dumb can these people be? So basically Will divides S6 and turns the floaters against them just like he turned the S6 attention on the floaters. Wow Will this is just crazy good game playing.


In most cases, I'd agree with you.

However, I think it's much, much smarter this week to take out one of the SeaSixers. Especially *this* week, since they're down to nine players in the game, and SeaSix is still the numerically dominant alliance (even without James in the equation). If SeaSix is left intact this week, it becomes strategically more difficult to take them out as the weeks go by.

Danielle would be very, very smart to take out a SeaSixer this week (particularly Janelle or Kaysar, the more wily competitors of S6), then cut the head off Chill Town next week.


----------



## mwhip

I agree Jay but the one thing that has been going this year is someone talking about doing one thing and actually doing another. For some strange reason Danielle could decide that she wants to continue her dominance over Marci and get him out. I do think she will nominate Marcellas and Janelle and if one of them wins veto or something else comes into play and one of them comes off she will put Will in their place. She says she wants to put up James but she needs him right now and knows he is not coming after her at the moment and she needs his vote. 

BTW - I think it is crap that CG vowed to eat slop for 60 days to win veto and he is given the pass. They should have exempted him from being eligible.


----------



## flyers088

mwhip said:


> BTW - I think it is crap that CG vowed to eat slop for 60 days to win veto and he is given the pass. They should have exempted him from being eligible.


There are always twists like this to get people out of situtations like this. Marci didn't have to give him the pass, and maybe BB will not allow the pass to be transfered.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

mwhip said:


> BTW - I think it is crap that CG vowed to eat slop for 60 days to win veto and he is given the pass. They should have exempted him from being eligible.


You're not the only one that feels that way...

CG made his bed when he wrote down "60". He should be held accountable and be forced to oblige by it. It's a big pile of steaming horse apples that BB has allowed the pass to be given to George...


----------



## Skittles

mwhip said:


> I agree Jay but the one thing that has been going this year is someone talking about doing one thing and actually doing another. For some strange reason Danielle could decide that she wants to continue her dominance over Marci and get him out. I do think she will nominate Marcellas and Janelle and if one of them wins veto or something else comes into play and one of them comes off she will put Will in their place. She says she wants to put up James but she needs him right now and knows he is not coming after her at the moment and she needs his vote.


I'm really, REALLY hoping Danielle isn't stupid enough to nominate James right now. It'd be great TV, that's for sure... but from a strategy standpoint, putting him up now only hurts her. If he goes, the S6'ers will target her again and it puts her in the spotlight. If he doesn't go.... well, we've seen what happens when James gets betrayed. He gets angry, and the huffypuffy face comes out and he gets all pouty with the DR camera. And then the game gets UGLY when he focuses on someone.



> BTW - I think it is crap that CG vowed to eat slop for 60 days to win veto and he is given the pass. They should have exempted him from being eligible.


A lot of what the producers are doing this season really disappoints me. This, especially. CG committed himself to eating slop for 60 days. Make the man live up to what he agreed to. Otherwise, what's the point of having the sacrifice to begin with?


----------



## Marc

flyers088 said:


> There are always twists like this to get people out of situtations like this. Marci didn't have to give him the pass, and maybe BB will not allow the pass to be transfered.


Julie had stated when the challenge started that the passes were transferable, including that the slop-free one could be passed to George.

I think I had heard some of the guests talking about BB commenting about how thin they look. Marcellas had said last night that he had lost 12 pounds. If the slop isn't providing enough nutrition, BB might try and devise ways to get them, even George, onto regular food, at least for a while.


----------



## DancnDude

They could just as easily said to George that he didn't have to eat slop at all just based on the wording of the question from that Veto. He said he would be willing to eat slop 60 days, but nowhere did it say he actually had to do it. 

The same thing happened in Season 3 where Amy was asked how much of the grand prize she would give up to walk back in the house. She said half of it. Then they asked how many days she would be willing to eat PB&J and she said the rest of the days. When she got back in the house they told her she didn't have to give up any of the money or eat PB&J.


----------



## TriBruin

Skittles said:


> In most cases, I'd agree with you.
> 
> However, I think it's much, much smarter this week to take out one of the SeaSixers. Especially *this* week, since they're down to nine players in the game, and SeaSix is still the numerically dominant alliance (even without James in the equation). If SeaSix is left intact this week, it becomes strategically more difficult to take them out as the weeks go by.
> 
> Danielle would be very, very smart to take out a SeaSixer this week (particularly Janelle or Kaysar, the more wily competitors of S6), then cut the head off Chill Town next week.


The problem is has been "next week for CT" every week! Each week I am getting more convinced that Will is going to win for he is so slippery.


----------



## JFriday

Marc said:


> Julie had stated when the challenge started that the passes were transferable, including that the slop-free one could be passed to George.
> 
> I think I had heard some of the guests talking about BB commenting about how thin they look. Marcellas had said last night that he had lost 12 pounds. If the slop isn't providing enough nutrition, BB might try and devise ways to get them, even George, onto regular food, at least for a while.


I don''t think CG has lost much weight.


----------



## debtoine

Ok, I admit it. This show is my guilty pleasure. I know many of you read Jokers Updates, but I like FORT.

Now, as for Dani's nominations, the buzz last night was that since James has the power to cancel an eviction vote, she's gonna put up James (pawn) and Janelle. James is not happy about this, but I actually like the idea. He's supposed to be Mr. POV Winner, and putting him up as a pawn guarantees that he'll play in the POV competition.

Personally, I'd love for her to do this, and have Janelle with the POV and we'll all wave goodbye to James on his way out the door. I know a lot of people here like James, but I didn't like him last year and I don't like him this year either.

deb


----------



## flyers088

I don't think James will get the boot if Janie wins POV. She will throw Kaysar or even Howie (she is looking for a loophole in her agreement with him from last night) up and backdoor them out of the house. But this is the week of comps. so who even know if she will stay HOH or if the noms will even stay the same.


----------



## dthmj

I'm just fine with CG off slop for a week. It was not his idea to get the pass... In fact, the egg with the pass was the only one available, and CG could have easily hopped down on his own to get the pass - but he hung in there. Before Will got the first egg, a female (maybe Erika or Dani) said "Can we all agree to give CG the slop pass?" From what I have read he has never complained about being on slop, and when the rest of the house was having feasts, he never complained then either. He has lost a lot of weight - something like 15-20 lbs, which it's only been just over 2 weeks since he went on slop. Plus he farts a lot - I think the rest of the house is ready for him to have regular food to stop the farting for a week 

Dani will never put up CT with the intention of one of them going home - she's in a secret one sided alliance with them.


----------



## mwhip

James is a fool if lets anyone put him up as a pawn only Will has the ba!!s and talent to go up as pawn and no he is not going to be evicted.


----------



## scottykempf

Marcellas doesn't really eat the slop. He usually fasts for the weeks when he is the slop restriction, that is why he looks so thin.


----------



## MassD

The way I see it, James would be safe. It may not be all that strong, but Will has eeked his way into James' mind... But the simple fact that James is not approaching Dani or Will about making deals would lead me to believe that he's going to be safe this week, even if he is nominated.

Someone in S6 is out of the house this week... it's just a matter of who. If Dani's goal is to get someone in S6 out of the house, it doesn't really matter... put up any combo of Kayser, Howie or Janelle. But if she wants Janelle gone, who to nominate is going to be tricky. There is no sure fire way to back door anyone anymore, with POV contestants now the luck of the draw...

Either way, I think Janelles chances of making it through this week are pretty grim. She managed to P/O just about everyone in the house outside of CT. I still can't get over how badly she handled this.

This is almost mystifying... Will is playing them like he's the Pied Piper. And yet, most of them keep getting pissed at the other rats. Is Will that smart, or is most of the people in the house THAT stupid. The Dr may be sharp.. but I would put money on the latter at this point.


----------



## mwhip

Janelle could actually stay if Dani nominates Marcellas

Votes would go...

Marci - Will, Boogie, Kaysar, Howie
Janelle - Erika and James

if James is pawn

James - Will, Boogie, Kaysar, Howie
Janelle - Erika and Marci

If Dani wants to get rid of CT

Will - Howie, Kaysar, Erika, James, Marci
Janelle - Boogie

Can Dani get Will and Boogie to vote out Janelle based on keeping them safe and not taking her off the block if one of them wins veto? Dani has some work to do and her best bet might be to go after CT since she can guarantee one of them will go.


----------



## emily

Dumb question, but can someone remind me of what the "six finger plan" was and how the whole thing worked?


----------



## ScottE22

As I recall, the "famed" 6-Finger Plan involved Nakomis basically "backdooring" Jase out of the house through a combination of manipulating _Jase_ into thinking he was safe, and gambling on 5 other houseguests to get him on the block.

She nominated two "pawns." She and each of the pawns picked their PoV participants so there were a total of *6* PoV contestants (6 fingers!) all gunning to get Jase out. Whoever won the Veto used it to remove one of the pawns from the block so Nakomis could put Jase up. As I recall, Jase was so enamored with himself that Nakomis was _still_ able to convince him that _he_ was the pawn and they were voting out the _other_ nominee.

The rest was history... Bye-bye, Jase!

I'm sure someone will fill in the blanks if I've missed anything critical, but IIRC, that's it in a nutshell.


----------



## pinkpanther54494

Don't count out Danielle doing something way different... I think she learned from being nominated the first week that she does not want to rock the boat if she can help it. Maybe getting Marcellus out this week would do her the least harm as far as being a target in future weeks.


----------



## DancnDude

emily said:


> Dumb question, but can someone remind me of what the "six finger plan" was and how the whole thing worked?


Nakomis was HoH. She nominated 2 in her alliance. At that point, the HoH and Nominees each picked 1 person to play for veto. They each picked another member of their alliance. So all 6 in the alliance played for veto, guaranteeing that their alliance would win. Then they used the veto and put up Jase, who had no chance of getting himself out of it.


----------



## dr_mal

DancnDude said:


> Nakomis was HoH. She nominated 2 in her alliance. At that point, the HoH and Nominees each picked 1 person to play for veto. They each picked another member of their alliance. So all 6 in the alliance played for veto, guaranteeing that their alliance would win. Then they used the veto and put up Jase, who had no chance of getting himself out of it.


That's brilliant! No wonder everyone in the house was scared of her.

<---- skipped BB 5 & 6


----------



## verdugan

This season has random people do veto (spin the wheel to pick a houseguest, etc.) that it's nearly impossible to do a 6 finger plan again.


----------



## scottykempf

OR pick BALLS out of a bag.


----------



## emily

Thanks for the history lesson. And thanks for reminding me _who_ the six finger plan was aimed at ousting. (I have a hard time remembering what happened yesterday.)


----------



## etemple

scottykempf said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it kind of a cop out that CG has to make a wager, basically the number of days that he is willing to stay on slop, then he gets out of that punishment for 7 days? The other HG's are kind of dumb, they don't want CG to coast to the end and win, but guess what? They make it easier for him by letting him eat for 7 more days. ????


No, I agree with you 100%.
He wanted to stay so much that he agreed to eat slop, no matter what, he should still have to eat slop.

You make your bed and then you lie in it.

And if the slop isn't nutritious enough for that, then BB should have thought of that in the first place.


----------



## bdlou21

flyers088 said:


> I don't think James will get the boot if Janie wins POV. She will throw Kaysar or even Howie (she is looking for a loophole in her agreement with him from last night) up and backdoor them out of the house. But this is the week of comps. so who even know if she will stay HOH or if the noms will even stay the same.


That is not backdooring. You must have intent at Nomination time in order to backdoor someone.


----------



## mwhip

It is official Danielle nominated James and Janelle. Can't really fault her she targeted two of the biggest threats in the house on the biggest alliance.


----------



## PacMan3000

I'm confused by this...Danielle and James are tight. Is James just a pawn here, or has Danielle double crossed James?


----------



## dthmj

There is a reason Danielle is called a floater. She is only "tight" with whoever suits her at the time.


----------



## jradford

PacMan3000 said:


> I'm confused by this...Danielle and James are tight. Is James just a pawn here, or has Danielle double crossed James?


I think she did it for a couple reasons. 1) and most important, James knew and agreed to go up as a pawn. Dani and He are convinced that no matter what happens, he has the votes to stay SO... 2) POV comes, and James wins, James comes off, I expect Kaysar to go up. With their actions, and by putting up James, Dani is acting like she's doing the expected thing: get out a S6, when her real plan is to just get out Janelle, 3) if James doesn't win, and Janelle comes off, James is still convinced he's not going home.

That's my quick take on it. I need to watch some more updates and youtubes to try to get a better idea of what really might be going on. One thing I have seen through updates: Will is convincing Janelle that he was instrumental in having James put up instead of Kaysar, which is total hogwash.


----------



## packerfan

I can't believe James would agree to this.


----------



## Bob Coxner

packerfan said:


> I can't believe James would agree to this.


 Doesn't James have the egg with the power to cancel an eviction vote? Including his own? It's only good for a week, so why not (potentially) use it by allowing yourself to be put up as a pawn.


----------



## mwhip

I think the votes shake out this way right now:

Janelle - Erika
James - Howie, Kaysar, Will, Boogie, George, Marcellas

Even if Marcellas votes for Janelle that is still only two and if James cancels on of the votes he is still out 5 to 2 or 4 to 3. I don't think Danielle planned this out unless she has some deal with CT to vote out Janelle that I have not seen or heard.


----------



## jradford

mwhip said:


> I don't think Danielle planned this out unless she has some deal with CT to vote out Janelle that I have not seen or heard.


It's my understanding that she definitely thinks she has CT's vote. There seems to be significant evidence that a new secret alliance has formed with Dani, James, Mike B, and Will. However, it's extremely difficult to tell what Will is doing, as he seems to be lying through his teeth to both this new "fantastic 4" alliance (not my name, but what they refer to it as, I've also seen "legion of doom,) and to the S6 alliance. If I had to guess, I think Dani has them for this week.

Oh, and James, according to plan, is playing it to the S6 that he is extremely bummed about it, etc. etc., and they are buying his act.


----------



## jradford

Here is a link to a video where Dani and James talk about putting James up:

http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...3606937&page=1&view=expanded&sb=5&o=14&fpart=


----------



## unicorngoddess

I think Dani and James have the plan to backdoor Janelle. When Janelle put up Diane instead of a member of CT he was ticked, went straight to Dani and told her they need to backdoor Jani.

But, again, they seem to be forgetting a crucial fact. Janelle is a very competitive player that dominates in competitions. What are they going to do when Janelle wins POV?


----------



## jradford

unicorngoddess said:


> I think Dani and James have the plan to backdoor Janelle. When Janelle put up Diane instead of a member of CT he was ticked, went straight to Dani and told her they need to backdoor Jani.
> 
> But, again, they seem to be forgetting a crucial fact. Janelle is a very competitive player that dominates in competitions. What are they going to do when Janelle wins POV?


I think a backdoor would have been the way to go, too. I wish she had put up James and Kaysar instead, and used veto nom on Janelle. I guess you can't count on that, though.

If Janelle wins, I expect Kaysar or Howie to go up, but wouldn't be suprised at all if Marc went up instead.


----------



## NJChris

The feeds just came back up. I see something hanging around Janelle's neck.. looks like the veto necklace.


----------



## dthmj

Yay! I love Janie. Now, they need to convince Danielle to put up someone that is not Howie or Kaysar (I love them too). I don't care about James, but I also don't think he is completely out of the S6 alliance, but I would not mind him going since he has played everyone in this game. Chilltown can go too. 

Sounds like it was an interesting PoV - or combination comp... some of the HG's can't take showers, have no beds, but James won a phone call and Will won a trip... some are on slop again...


----------



## mwhip

My guess is Marcellas or CG. Danielle has a deal with Howie.


----------



## dthmj

CT is trying convince Dani to put Marci... that would be great from my standpoint 

Dani also has to be in solitary confinement for 24 hours. And they are in an extended lockdown outside - they brought in a portapotty. 

Janelle apparantly put some people on slop...


----------



## uncdrew

Thanks for the updates.

Even though I'm just watching the shows, I love the advance reports. :up:

Wow Janie wow. Proving to be quite the All Star.


----------



## dthmj

Well, Janie is not the most popular person in the house right now... Apparantly she is the one that caused all the nasty stuff to happen to everyone... stuff like slop, no hot water showers, cots, solitary confinement for Dani (although, I would have jumped at that one!). I'm not sure how the PoV played out, but there were points involved, and you could buy stuff with your points - or maybe get points for other stuff... James is very mad that Janie put the house on slop and cots and stuff and said they all agreed not to do stuff against the house, and she "threw them all under the bus" (If they say "threw under the bus" one more time I will scream!)


----------



## dthmj

Here is the best PoV recap I could find... from a post on the Live Update forum of JokersUpdate.



> I've pieced together the outline of the veto competion and thought I would put it here for reference.
> 
> Each player started with 40 points. The player with the most points won veto.
> 
> You could give up points to win good stuff: a slop pass, a phone call home, a plasma TV, a vacation to Aruba, $5000.
> 
> You could gain points by winning individual punishments: not being able to play in next week's POV, solitary confinement for 24 hours.
> 
> You could gain points by punishing the whole house: putting everyone not in the competition on slop, putting the whole house on cots and cold water only.
> 
> Before the competition, all six players agreed not to do things that punished the house.
> 
> If more than one player bid on each item, the player who buzzed first or wrote down the highest number won the item.
> 
> Danielle accepted an individual punishment (solitary confinement) for 9 points and ended up with 49. She tried to win the individual non-veto punishment, but Boogie (?) hit the button faster.
> 
> Janelle accepted two items that punished the house: putting half the house on slop (5 points) and putting the whole house on cots and cold water (10 points). Her total of 55 points won the veto contest.
> 
> James knew that once he refused to bid on the two whole house punishments, he couldn't win veto, so he won the phone call and the margarita party for the house.
> 
> Marcellas won the slop pass.
> 
> Will won the $5000.
> 
> Boogie won the plasma TV and the Aruba vacation. I think he hit the non-veto punishment button faster than Danielle and kept her from winning veto. He was not absolutely sure he had gotten this one.
> 
> Will and Boogie are lying about Boogie taking the plasma TV and the vacation. They are saying that Marcellas won those.
> 
> Basically, the contest was structured such that, if you were willing to bid on the two whole house punishments, you would win POV. That's what Janelle did.


----------



## vertigo235

Seriously though, who wouldn't do that if they were on the block!


----------



## askewed

Can someone please explain the live feed to me... It always seems to be "fire" when I try to watch...


----------



## unicorngoddess

They have something planned for today. BB sent them to bed early last night and woke them up at 10:30 (I think) and then they went outside for a lock down. I'm not sure what they're doing...they already did veto. Maybe a food comp?


----------



## dthmj

Food comp was rolled into the PoV yesterday.

Not sure what is going on today. From the feeds they had them on lockdown and then let them back in and nothing really happened. The HG's speculated that they were rearranging the cameras.

Flames are shown on live feeds during most comps, when the live show airs, and when HG's talk about forbidden things - which is all the time. Forbidden things are singing, talking about Diary Room sessions, talking about the show mechanics (sometimes, but not always), or talking about people who have not signed releases. They do these things all the time... especially Will.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Don't forget bashing the producers. Will is always bad mouthing the producers and they will immediately go to flames as soon as they see it coming.


----------



## mt1

Erika is talking to Dani through the door to the isolation room. Dani hasn't had any food or beverage because she doesn't want to have to use her toilet (bucket). Dani thinks the 24 hours is up at 3:00, but the other houseguests think she has to wait until 5:00.

Erika wants to shave her legs, but cannot shower. Howie suggests putting a bowl of water in the microwave so that she can have hot water, and is offering to shave Erika's kitten.


----------



## mt1

Boogie got the 'pleasure' of shaving Erika's legs.


----------



## dthmj

Dani's out... I don't think it was a full 24 hours.

She's intent on getting Kaysar nominated. But Will hasn't worked his magic on her yet. Will and Kaysar have a super duper secret alliance... of course I have no idea where it ranks with all the other secret alliances he has.


----------



## mwhip

"Floaters" had a meeting they all agree that Dani is putting up Kaysar and that he is the one to vote out.


----------



## dthmj

Will needs to talk to offer Dani a deal...

Dani puts up Marcellus and she is safe for a week. Otherwise, they vote out James instead of Kaysar, then there will be Janie, Howie, Kaysar, Will, and Boogie all competing for HoH and if any of them win, they put up Dani.

They have the votes to evict James - Howie, Will, Boogie, Janie, and CG... even with Jame's nullify, he can't save himself.

Dani would be stupid not to take the deal...


----------



## mwhip

James can nullify a vote this week but I don't know if one will be enough. The question here is CT and their motives. They seem to do whatever the HoH wants done. So if Dani goes to CT and tells them to vote out Kaysar (and they will be safe if one of the "floater" alliance wins HoH) what does CT do? They can either do what HoH wants or CT can go to Janelle, Howie and Kaysar and thell them about the plan to get out Kaysar and they rally and vote out James with Janelle, Howie, and CT voting to evict James. But then the vote would be 4 to 3 to evict James and he could nullify a vote making it 3 to 3 and Dani would be tie breaker to get out Kaysar. 

Oh and Dani is telling floater alliance that they she is going to nominate Kaysar but she is telling S6 and CT that she is putting up Marci. Who knows what this girl is actually going to do.


----------



## Dnamertz

mwhip said:


> "Floaters" had a meeting they all agree that Dani is putting up Kaysar and that he is the one to vote out.


I would think CG would vote out James, since James nominated him. Its all gonna depend on the 2 CT votes.


----------



## Skittles

mwhip said:


> James can nullify a vote this week but I don't know if one will be enough. The question here is CT and their motives. They seem to do whatever the HoH wants done. So if Dani goes to CT and tells them to vote out Kaysar (and they will be safe if one of the "floater" alliance wins HoH) what does CT do? They can either do what HoH wants or CT can go to Janelle,


Trust me, it'll be enough.

If the theory about Danielle nominating Kaysar in Janelle's place is true, then all James needs to do is nullify Janelle's or Howie's vote. There is no way that CT will turn against Danielle, because all that does is put the spotlight on them. CT's going to vote the way Danielle tells them to, because doing otherwise means that CT just puts a great big target on their foreheads, and both S6 and the floaters will target them next week.

To be honest, Danielle's nomination of James is VERY smart for her own strategy. It gave her a competitor that can, historically, seriously compete for the veto against Janelle (even though he lost, it was still a great idea)... and Danielle should be smart enough to know that if James *didn't* win the veto, he'd almost be forced to use that vote nullification power. And getting that off the table early in the game is a GREAT idea, because it re-levels the playing field.

No matter who goes home this week, Danielle played it as well as she could have for her week in HoH. Now let's hope another floater gets HoH next week. Or better, CT.

(I'm ashamed to admit, but I almost want CT to win, because they're subtly decimating the other teams and dividing/conquering them with flying colors)


----------



## MassD

> CT's going to vote the way Danielle tells them to, because doing otherwise means that CT just puts a great big target on their foreheads, and both S6 and the floaters will target them next week.


It's probably safe to assume you are right. CT is playing things perfectly.... Openly doing what the HoH wants them to do, while working quietly behind the scenes to put the focus on whom they choose. That way, no matter where HoH comes from next week, they are looking at someone else, rather than at CT.

The rats are still mad at each other, rather than the Pied Piper.

It's really the only strategy that would work when you are in an alliance that is not only totally exposed, but so outnumbered.

And from the sounds of it, the PoV ceremony couldn't have worked out better for CT. Janelle winning helps them on numerous levels. Not only did it reinforce to the rest of the house that she is a huge competitor, the consequences of the competition turned the "floaters" even more against her. She's now on in "must win" mode when it comes to the comps...

CT doesn't really care who gets thrown out from week to week... Their only concern is keeping the focus off of them, and on the growing S6 vs Floater confrontation.

So, as you say.. they may propose this deal or that deal, but in the end, they'll vote with "the house".


----------



## JFriday

Skittles said:


> (I'm ashamed to admit, but I almost want CT to win, because they're subtly decimating the other teams and dividing/conquering them with flying colors)


Me too, it's almost commical the way Will pulls the strings.


----------



## dthmj

I didn't understand what Julie said about the Coup 'de Tat (is that how that is spelled?) - is that this week, with this week's HoH, or does that all happen next week?


----------



## Skittles

dthmj said:


> I didn't understand what Julie said about the Coup 'de Tat (is that how that is spelled?) - is that this week, with this week's HoH, or does that all happen next week?


It's sometime after this week. They didn't give many more details aside from that.


----------



## dr_mal

dthmj said:


> I didn't understand what Julie said about the Coup 'de Tat (is that how that is spelled?) - is that this week, with this week's HoH, or does that all happen next week?


All I can help with is the spelling 

Coup d'etat (the apostrophe shortens "de" - the full phrase is coup de etat, or, roughly translated, "blow to the state")


----------



## mwhip

Veto ceremony underway stay tuned for updates.


----------



## mwhip

Feeds back it is official Kaysar is up.


----------



## Dssturbo1

Skittles said:


> . and Danielle should be smart enough to know that if James *didn't* win the veto, he'd almost be forced to use that vote nullification power. And getting that off the table early in the game is a GREAT idea, because it re-levels the playing field.


it's not a great idea in the sense it takes it off the table since the vote nullification power is only good this week. It could not be carried forward in the game.


----------



## jradford

Dssturbo1 said:


> it's not a great idea in the sense it takes it off the table since the vote nullification power is only good this week. It could not be carried forward in the game.


I was under the impression it was only good for this week, too, but I haven't done any sort of research to verify.

I would love to see James go home, I just don't think it's possible.


----------



## mwhip

For Kay to stay Janelle will have to convince CT that James is coming after them and Kay would have to promise to keep them safe if he wins HoH. Also Will would have to know all the votes are solid to evict James. Kay would also have to charm the pants off Erika and convince her to vote out James but that is hard when Kaysar's main alliance member nominated her.


----------



## jradford

mwhip said:


> For Kay to stay Janelle will have to convince CT that James is coming after them and Kay would have to promise to keep them safe if he wins HoH. Also Will would have to know all the votes are solid to evict James. Kay would also have to charm the pants off Erika and convince her to vote out James but that is hard when Kaysar's main alliance member nominated her.


Basically, it will come down to Erika. Kaysar needs 5 votes to James' 3. I actually do think CT would happily vote James out, but I agree, they HAVE to know he's going. Kaysar will have no trouble getting Howie and Janelle, so it really does come down to Erika, unless Kaysar thinks CG might be on his side.

In fact, if I was CG, I'd happily vote for Kaysar. James absolutely made it clear he wanted CG gone, and for no other reason than just basically not liking his personality.

Does it make anyone else just laugh to read and hear about this "Legion of Doom" or whatever they call it, Chilltown/Dani/James alliance? How does CT keep a straight face during these convos?


----------



## katbug

lol, the Legion of Doom did sound pretty pathetic when Dani and James were talking about it. 
I hope CG does still hold a grudge against James. It's a long shot, but I'd love to see him gone. If CT is thinking about pleasing HOH, they should be thinking about who wins HOH competitions most and try to please them! Ok, maybe I'm just projecting who I want to stay in the game, but I think they should get rid of James.


----------



## TR7spyder

I cant believe that I am saying this, but I actually want Kaysar and Janelle to leave. They were my two favorite players in S6 and S7 (up until they were solo HOHs in S7), but their repeated dumb moves made me change my mind

Will must be THAT good, he took Janelle, who was just putting on a dumb-blond act and turned her into one You have to give him credit for it!


----------



## ScottE22

I'm with you, except that I always thought Kaysar was overrated even in S6. Everyone had pegged as some kind of BB mastermind, but he made one of the stupidest mistakes I've ever seen...


----------



## katbug

Just a quick note...Diane was interviewed on Reality Remix (I think it was yesterday's, but watched it today) and when asked about slop, she said that she couldn't eat it and would just starve that week...then quickly and quietly mumbled about drinking protein shakes instead, so apparently they're not quite as limited as we thought.


----------



## Marc

They are now grilling Marcellas on what guys from Big Brother history he'd rather "bang".


----------



## katbug

What do you want to bet Hardy's name comes up??


----------



## scottykempf

They have been doing the protein shakes with the slop for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Aquatic

The lovely and talented Mrs Aquatic proposed the theory that the vote might come up 4-3 against James, ( Jani, Howie, CG and Erika(or a CTer), and the other 3. Note that the CTers have split votes before--like last week. James then nullifies one of the votes against him, leaving a 3-3 tie. Guess who resolved Ties? Dani breaks the tie by voting out Kaysar and it's a done deal. It appears the only way James goes home if the votes go to 5-2 for Kaysar. 

Personally, I'm thinking the HoH comp will be hot. Janelle wants it to hang Danielle out to dry, The LoD wants it so they can work out either putting Janelle back up or potentially backdooring her. Trouble is, Danielle can't win it--and James pretty much needs to, but would have to figure out the right backdoor and if that happens the remnants of S6 will turn against him.. oh wait.. remnants... Howie would be about it. Hmm.. Can James win HoH for only the second time in his BB career? the oddsmakers are against it.


----------



## Skittles

Everyone catching this stuff with the faces in the glass?

Faces have started to appear in the mirrors and glass panels in the BB house. It looks like it might be a precursor to a competition, and some of the faces represent past BB players not in the AS season.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Skittles said:


> Everyone catching this stuff with the faces in the glass?
> 
> Faces have started to appear in the mirrors and glass panels in the BB house. It looks like it might be a precursor to a competition, and some of the faces represent past BB players not in the AS season.


Is it possible that, iinstead of bringing back an EVICTED HG that BB sends in a player that wasn't even a part of the original All Star cast???

There have been reports that the evicted HGs have been seen in public since their eviction so that means they won't be coming back because they weren't put in sequester...but what of the players who didn't get voted into the house to begin with. Anyone heard anything about them? I think it would be a GREAT twist to put a totally new player in the game. As Dani would say, "Expect the unexpected."


----------



## Skittles

unicorngoddess said:


> Is it possible that, iinstead of bringing back an EVICTED HG that BB sends in a player that wasn't even a part of the original All Star cast???
> 
> There have been reports that the evicted HGs have been seen in public since their eviction so that means they won't be coming back because they weren't put in sequester...but what of the players who didn't get voted into the house to begin with. Anyone heard anything about them? I think it would be a GREAT twist to put a totally new player in the game. As Dani would say, "Expect the unexpected."


I've heard a lot of theories about a second house used to keep a second group of BB cast members in hold for the first month of the game, so I wouldn't be surprised if they were getting a new HG. From what I've seen/heard, they've seen Cappy, Eric (from BB3), Hardy, and a few others in the mirrors.


----------



## dr_mal

SPOILER re: returning houseguests (source: www.realitybbq.com)


Spoiler



"BIG BROTHER: ALL-STARS" TREATED TO A BLAST FROM THE PAST

Former Big Brother Houseguests will Return to Participate in this Week's Head of Household Competition, Food Competition and Veto Competition

Julie Chen Will Announce Details for this Season's Newest Twist,
the "Coup d'Etat" on Thursday, Aug. 10

The remaining Houseguests competing on this season of BIG BROTHER: ALL-STARS will be treated to some familiar faces this week as several former Houseguests lend their services to this week's Head of Household competition on Thursday, Aug. 10, the Food Competition on Sunday, Aug. 13 and the Veto Competition on Tuesday, Aug. 15.

The first group of former BIG BROTHER Houseguests will return for a surprise cameo appearance this Thursday, Aug. 10 (8:00-9:00 PM, ET/PT) during the live eviction show. The former Houseguests will be incorporated into the HOH competition, which will require this season's All Stars to recall specific clues they have received from the former Houseguests throughout the week in order to be crowned this week's HOH. Another group of former Houseguests will return to serve as judges during this week's Food Competition on Sunday, Aug. 13 (8:00-9:00 PM, ET/PT). The BIG BROTHER blast from the past week will conclude with former Houseguests also playing a role in the all important Veto Competition on Tuesday, Aug. 15 (8:00-9:00 PM, ET/PT).

During the Live broadcast on Thursday, Aug. 10 (8:00-9:00 PM, ET/PT), host Julie Chen will explain this season's newest twist, the "Coup d'Etat," which she teased at the end of last week's live eviction show. The "Coup d'Etat" will enable one person to overthrow the HOH at a moment's notice.


----------



## katbug

I wouldn't mind seeing Hardy in my mirrors! mmm..mmmm..mmmmmmm!


----------



## jpwoof

Julie is getting upset over being called sweetheart by Will.


----------



## jpwoof

Houseguests are seeing ghosts...


----------



## cwoody222

Creepy! That probably means the ex-HG's who didn't make it on this season are walking around the "camera alleys" behind the walls. Probably a much different experience for them vs. being one of the hamsters!


----------



## mwhip

Quick funny story...

Apparently Will got scolded by the producers in the diary room for calling Julie Chen "sweetheart" on the live show last Thursday. Julie Chen and her husband CBS president Les Moonves did not find this charming.


----------



## scottykempf

Julie should be happy that anyone pays attention to her at all. SKELETOR RULES!!!


----------



## TiVoKate

scottykempf said:


> Julie should be happy that anyone pays attention to her at all. SKELETOR RULES!!!


But First....


----------



## cwoody222

That never gets old; I love it!


----------



## scottykempf

"but First...but First......warning Warning Does Not Compute Danger Will Robinson Danger!!!" ---Chenbot 3000 Lol


----------



## katbug

"but First..." is a link to a video at youtube. ;0) HTH


----------



## jpwoof

James has already confirmed he's nullifying Janelle's vote.


----------



## unicorngoddess

So I guess that means he had to decide who's vote to nullify before they all voted. So does that mean she doesn't vote at all???

So that leave Howie, Will, Boogie, Erika, Marc and CG to vote.

I'm gonna have to go ahead and agree with the theory that James won't be going home (as much I would love for that to happen) Because even if CT voted to evict James he would still need two more votes because if it ends up in a tie I think we know how Dani is going to cast her tie breaking vote. (Unless she's mad enough at him for taking that phone call.)


----------



## headroll

Just subscribed ... D/Led Real Player ... what a hunk of crap. Locks up my Dual Core with 1 Gig RAM. 

D/L'ed Real Alternative, but can not figure out how to 'login' to my superpass. Can anything besides pure RealPlayer be used for the feeds? Any how-to guides out there?

-Roll


----------



## unicorngoddess

headroll said:


> Just subscribed ... D/Led Real Player ... what a hunk of crap. Locks up my Dual Core with 1 Gig RAM.
> 
> D/L'ed Real Alternative, but can not figure out how to 'login' to my superpass. Can anything besides pure RealPlayer be used for the feeds? Any how-to guides out there?
> 
> -Roll


You know, I also just got a new laptop with a dual core processor and I can't play the live feeds on it at all. All I get is more of a slide show. I couldn't log in using real alternative either so I use a totally seperate laptop to view the feeds at home.

I know that probably doesn't help you, but at least you know you're not alone.


----------



## Maxkare

A wolf in sheeps clothing


----------



## pinkpanther54494

... you ... (ewe)


----------



## debtoine

unicorngoddess said:


> You know, I also just got a new laptop with a dual core processor and I can't play the live feeds on it at all. All I get is more of a slide show. I couldn't log in using real alternative either so I use a totally seperate laptop to view the feeds at home.
> 
> I know that probably doesn't help you, but at least you know you're not alone.


Real Player works fine on my dual core iMac. There is a version of the player for Intel Macs. Be sure that's the one you got/get.

deb


----------



## dthmj

Howie was really really really pissed about the bungled HoH contest. He did not stop complaining about it. Live feeds went to long long long flames... and when they come back - new HoH comp! Dunno when it will be. Dani has the HoH key back though. Will is complaining now - he and Boogie want money to quit. 

I *think* Will and Boogie might have burnt a bridge with Howie and Jani tonight and are afraid they might get HoH and put them up. Howie and Jani must know by now that WillBooger is playing whoever HoH is by doing whatever it is the HoH wants despite whatever supposed alliances and deals they had. Dunno - just speculation on my part. Kaysar seemed pretty clueless that James was the real backstabber...

But anyway - apparantly BB told Howie he was actually #2 to buzz in on the question when his light didn't light up - and there was the light where Boogie's didn't light up at all and he continued in the game and Julie didn't even ask him for his answer. Julie is such a bad host... She screws up everything. After she explained the Coup thing to the viewers my husband said "What did she just say?" and I said "No telling, I'm sure it wasn't correct" - because she chooses her words so poorly and mangels the words.

Anyway.... this is going to be a BB first... they have never redone an HoH contest...


----------



## mt1

The '2nd' new HOH competition has just begun.

Everyone got question #1 correct.

Question # 2 eliminated George and Will


----------



## mt1

Question #3 everyone got it right

Question #4 Erika Howie and Marcellas have been eliminated.


----------



## TheMerk

mt1,

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## mt1

Question #5 everyone correct

Question #6 James eliminated

Question #7 both correct

Question #8 Janelle wins HOH!!


----------



## TheMerk

mt1 said:


> Question #8 Janelle wins HOH!!


OMG! That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## mt1

Erika seems pissed!


----------



## dthmj

Janie won! Janie won!

I'm a little excited... it's just a tv show... it's just a tv show...

There are gonna be some mad *****es in that house this week.


----------



## scottykempf

oh good, a season sixer won it. It's about time they won HOH. /sarcasm


----------



## appleye1

mt1 said:


> Question #8 Janelle wins HOH!!


Well that sucks. The show just got boring again.


----------



## dthmj

We still have the Coup... rumor has it that Dani won it. But I'm not sure. But Dani whispered to someone she won it - but she could be lying.


----------



## purple6816

dthmj said:


> Band there was the light where Boogie's didn't light up at all and he continued in the game and Julie didn't even ask him for his answer. Julie is such a bad host... She screws up everything.


You do know who Julies husband is.? He is head of CBS. She gets what ever she wants. She has slept her way to the top for real.


----------



## katbug

OMG! WOOOOHOOOOO JANELLE!!! Now if she will just think a little bit on her own and trust her instincts to realize that James is a backstabber and figure out that CT is playing everyone...things could get really interesting!


----------



## cwoody222

mwhip said:


> Quick funny story...
> 
> Apparently Will got scolded by the producers in the diary room for calling Julie Chen "sweetheart" on the live show last Thursday. Julie Chen and her husband CBS president Les Moonves did not find this charming.


I loved Will's on-screen arrogance to this... when he sat down in the diary room to cast his vote and said "Hey Jules..." with a smirk...


----------



## Skittles

dthmj said:


> We still have the Coup... rumor has it that Dani won it. But I'm not sure. But Dani whispered to someone she won it - but she could be lying.


Rumor has it that Danielle guessed "DNA - Do Not Assume" because of the sheep (in reference to Dolly, the cloned sheep). The other houseguests have been mentioning "Dani's special power", so Dani's at least mentioned that she's won it.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

mt1 said:


> Erika seems pissed!


Wouldn't you be?


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

Skittles said:


> Rumor has it that Danielle guessed "DNA - Do Not Assume" because of the sheep (in reference to Dolly, the cloned sheep). The other houseguests have been mentioning "Dani's special power", so Dani's at least mentioned that she's won it.


That was just a phrase for one season - how/why would that be the answer...


----------



## unicorngoddess

I saw Dani go directly to the DR after the HOH comp. She seemed to be ringing the door bell for them to let her in like she was ready to guess. Later I saw her sitting on the couch with kinda a smug look on her face. Don't know if she won it or if she wants people to think she won it as part of a stratigy.


----------



## dthmj

There have also been rumors of other clues - one was a "desk bell" - not sure what that is other than a bell sitting on a desk, and the other was a doll that was in the backyard. However, have only heard those mentioned briefly on live feed transcripts and then they were never mentioned again - so who knows if they were real clues or not.

But I think it was premature to guess DNA with only the sheep clue. 

So far Janie is not being swayed by Will and James who are pressuring her to put up Marc... she is steadfast that she'll put up Danielle. 

And no way will she put up a CT - they have a final 5 alliance (She's still trusting James /sigh) I'm ready to get a plane and fly a banner over the house to give her and Howie a clue. I had thought that James was just playing both sides and he was still with S6 - but last night's good bye message to Kaysar pretty much killed that thought. He's playing both sides, but he's in with Dani.

Oh, and one reason Jani wants to get Dani out of the house is to pull James back to them fully. Personally, I want her to put Dani and James.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Anyone know if there's a clip of the second HOH comp last night? I found the original HOH compo on You Tube but I'd like to see how the second one went down. I wonder how they're going to handle that Sunday night? They'll actually have to admit they were WRONG.

This kinda proves it for me...the producers were trying to rig it for S6 not to win again. When you mix what happened last night with the rumors that BB was mad that Janelle won her second HOH (thus extending S6s reign) Something is just not right about it.


----------



## scottykempf

I am downloading the torrent file from last night, which includes stuff that happened after the show and the second HOH comp. Here is the link to jokers:

http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...704666&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=14&fpart=1


----------



## NJChris

Skittles said:


> Rumor has it that Danielle guessed "DNA - Do Not Assume" because of the sheep (in reference to Dolly, the cloned sheep). The other houseguests have been mentioning "Dani's special power", so Dani's at least mentioned that she's won it.


I thought they don't get told if they won until next week.


----------



## tigercat74

unicorngoddess said:


> I saw Dani go directly to the DR after the HOH comp. She seemed to be ringing the door bell for them to let her in like she was ready to guess. Later I saw her sitting on the couch with kinda a smug look on her face. Don't know if she won it or if she wants people to think she won it as part of a stratigy.


I thought Julie Chen said that they were not going to announce the winner until next Thursday or was I mistaken.


----------



## unicorngoddess

tigercat74 said:


> I thought Julie Chen said that they were not going to announce the winner until next Thursday or was I mistaken.


Well, I guess if someone wins between last night and nominations and then decides to use the power for this week's nominations, then they would have to announce the winner before then.


----------



## timr_42

CBS.com is hiding the new HOH winner. It still has Erika as the HOH.


----------



## scottykempf

I think Julie said that if someone guesses the Coup d' Etat answer right, then they will know, but no one else will. Then on Thursday, if the Coup holder wants to use it, they can overthrow the nominees RIGHT BEFORE the eviction vote and put up two new houseguests. Of course, it's hard to know what Skeletor is saying half the time.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

scottykempf said:


> I think Julie said that if someone guesses the Coup d' Etat answer right, then they will know, but no one else will. Then on Thursday, if the Coup holder wants to use it, they can overthrow the nominees RIGHT BEFORE the eviction vote and put up two new houseguests. Of course, it's hard to know what Skeletor is saying half the time.


That's exactly as I understood it.


----------



## TriBruin

scottykempf said:


> I think Julie said that if someone guesses the Coup d' Etat answer right, then they will know, but no one else will. Then on Thursday, if the Coup holder wants to use it, they can overthrow the nominees RIGHT BEFORE the eviction vote and put up two new houseguests. Of course, it's hard to know what Skeletor is saying half the time.


That's sound like what I understood. Also only the winner actually knows what their power is. If Danielle really did win it (which I am not sure I believe), then Thursday could be interesting.

The one thing I was questions is does the person holding Coup d'Teat have unlimited ability to nominate or is the reigning HOH safe from nomination. That would really suck (for the HOH) if the HOH could be nominated and evicted.


----------



## unicorngoddess

I would hope the HOH is still safe from eviction. But I think Julie said the power would be good for the next three weeks or something. So they don't have to use it this week.


----------



## Skittles

If the Coup winner gets to "overthrow the current HoH and replace nominations on the spot" like they said, I would take that to mean that the overthrown HoH is eligible for nomination.

If that's the case, and Dani really did win the Coup, that means it's very likely Janelle will go home this week.


----------



## katbug

I can't imagine that they'd allow the HOH to be nominated though, that would completely defeat the purpose of having an HOH at all...


----------



## unicorngoddess

That wouldn't make much sense though...in that case it would almost be better to have a double eviction week and have 2 HOH comps that week. I think its only the nominations that can be thrown out, not the HOH herself.


----------



## Skittles

katbug said:


> I can't imagine that they'd allow the HOH to be nominated though, that would completely defeat the purpose of having an HOH at all...


Isn't that kind of the point, though? The person with the Coup power overthrows the HoH, making all of the HoH's actions for the week completely null and void. Excluding the overthrown HoH from nomination at that point is... well, pointless.


----------



## Skittles

unicorngoddess said:


> That wouldn't make much sense though...in that case it would almost be better to have a double eviction week and have 2 HOH comps that week. I think its only the nominations that can be thrown out, not the HOH herself.


Julie said last night that the Coup winner gets to overthrow the current HoH. She said it using almost that exact sentence.

I'm not saying that's what's going to happen (we all know how reliable Skeletor is), just that if you take what she said last night literally, the Coup winner gets to remove the HoH entirely.


----------



## kdelande

Pieceing together what seems to have happened with Janelle as HOH now and Dani possibly holding Coup, I can totally see why she would have taken a guess (they only get one guess, right?) to get the Coup since she knows Janelle is going to gun for her eviction.

Nothing to lose.

KD


----------



## DancnDude

The best part about the Coup is that no one but the winner knows about it and they have to vote LIVE right after it is announced. No scheming and discussing...just "these people are nominated and you need to vote now". I can't wait to see the faces of everyone once the power is revealed.


----------



## jpwoof

people on the internet are trying to figure out the clues. Here are some great ideas:

DNA = Do Not Assume
You (ewe) are safe / evicted
Big Brother is watching you (ewe)
Live Feeds
You are the new head of household


----------



## purple6816

mwhip said:


> Quick funny story...
> 
> Apparently Will got scolded by the producers in the diary room for calling Julie Chen "sweetheart" on the live show last Thursday. Julie Chen and her husband CBS president Les Moonves did not find this charming.


Ahh. Hubby feels the competition with will and does not like her Dr. Boy Toy advertising there love on tv.

What is the bet that Julie goes and gets BoTox from Dr Will after the show.


----------



## unicorngoddess

That does sound kind of intreging...go vote now and don't discuss your votes with anyone. But I still wonder, why the big deal about HOH of the Coup winner can nominate the HOH as well??? Marci is now saying Erika will probably sue BB for taking away her HOH power so you wouldn't think BB would risk that for a HOH that could possibly be worthless anyway.


----------



## dthmj

A "Coup d'eTat" is an over throw of power. If you over throw the HoH, they are no longer HoH, and thus free to be nominated.


----------



## Skittles

dthmj said:


> A "Coup d'eTat" is an over throw of power. If you over throw the HoH, they are no longer HoH, and thus free to be nominated.


That's how I view it too, Tami.... that once the Coup happens, the Coup holder gets to nominate whoever they want.


----------



## Dssturbo1

unicorngoddess said:


> That does sound kind of intreging...go vote now and don't discuss your votes with anyone. But I still wonder, why the big deal about HOH of the Coup winner can nominate the HOH as well??? Marci is now saying Erika will probably sue BB for taking away her HOH power so you wouldn't think BB would risk that for a HOH that could possibly be worthless anyway.


she can sue all she wants but pretty sure the contracts they sign will cover them.

and if she did then the others still in the comp could too since it was false win.

cbs/bb just screwed up in the fact they had a technical glitch in the last few monutes while doing a "live" tv show.

so they found they had a problem and had another competition and people should realize that and get over it.


----------



## AstroDad

I am fine with them doing it over, but it seems to me they should have picked up where the glitch began. Jannelle should not have even participated in the 2nd one since she was out before any glitches happened.


----------



## katbug

Well, I hope in this case they didn't research the definition that well. It would make the HOH pointless and as a player, I'd be completely po'd that I'd finally gotten HOH and it meant absolutely nothing at all, including being safe!
Of course, I was also surprised that for the POV comp., they even made the HOH have a cot...usually the HOH is exempt from all things bad, so who knows what will happen next...BB is very wishywashy this year.


----------



## Dssturbo1

Mikkel_Knight said:


> That was just a phrase for one season - how/why would that be the answer...


because it can be any wording/phrase in the BB game history

it was something cbs/bb introduced to the game, not just a normal phrase from talking in the house like backdoor or thrown under the bus.


----------



## Dssturbo1

agree exactly with that astrodad. IF they could know there wasn't a problem before the howie incident then they could fix it and start from there. or even use a different type game from that point if they couldn't fix the glitch


----------



## katbug

well, technically the glitches started with Booger's light, but they didn't catch it. I did and even rw immediately, furious that he was still in without ringing in (that was before we knew there were problems with lights, ringing in, etc.).


----------



## TriBruin

AstroDad said:


> I am fine with them doing it over, but it seems to me they should have picked up where the glitch began. Jannelle should not have even participated in the 2nd one since she was out before any glitches happened.


How do we know that Janelle wasn't affected? Maybe she hit the right answer, but the machine registered it as the wrong answer?

I know pretty far out, but obviously that game was screwed up from the begining. Once they chose to redo the game, everybody should have had the opportunity to participate.

But, Erika does have a right to be ticked off. To allow her to believe she had won and then take it away from her. Although it is unlikely to happen, if she were voted out this week, she would be pissed.


----------



## mchips

It makes sense that they would start over... if there's a glitch in the system, they can't say for certain how many people were affected...

When Howie stated during the live competition that he already pressed it, Will's remark was that he had to press it twice once himself...

We saw the problem with Boogie as well...

So, the assumption has to be that the entire system was flawed, and therefore none of the responses can be trusted with 100% accuracy, and therefore the best course of action was to stage another HOH competition with all original participants.

However, if Dani did win the Coup, then this week's HOH comp is all for naught, as Jani will probably be the one to go home, unless some major changes/alliances happen over this next week. But if Jani puts up Dani, it's probably a given that Dani will in turn put Jani up again...

Jani's still my favorite, and James has fallen to my least favorite...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

Is this show one of the cheapest in the history of television?

I mean honestly - 24/7 feeds would be a gold-mine for Product Placement. One would think that they'd be able to come up with some higher-quality challenge pieces...

It's like they ran down to Radio Shack right before it closed and bought out all the breadboards and cold-soldering irons and then hit the local five and dime for the cheapest corrugated cardboard they could get to create the contestant booths...

Come on, BB... you've been on the air now for long enough to actually pony up some $$ for some decent electronics to run your silly little games.

For that matter, Moonves can't retire or get fired soon enough... Julie sucks even worse than she has in past seasons... (or maybe it's that she is sucking really good...)


----------



## DancnDude

I highly doubt this show is that cheap to produce. People on-call 24-7 manning the cameras and feeds. Quick editing to produce 3 shows a week. I seem to recall hearing that the prize is $500,000 instead of a mill because the show costs a lot to produce (I can't recall where I heard this - could just be a rumor). 

And coming up with and producing 3 challenges a week, one that needs to be easy enough to play out live. IMO they are pretty lucky that out of 7 seasons, this is the first live competition that needed to be replayed. There are flubs on live TV all the time.


----------



## cwoody222

In terms of how much other Hollywood/network shows cost, I think BB (and all reality shows, in general) are really cheap.

However, the games are probably made "cheap" (re: flimsy) moreso due to their quick turnaround time, setup time rather than raw cost.


However, on the subject of the live feeds, those absolutely should be free. That model works in all other countries. Helps build regular viewership.

I'm convinced they cost $$$ just so CBS doesn't have to worry about being sued because some idiot watches it for free and gets offended by the language. In other counrties the live feeds show nudity all the time. Over here in Red State Land the world would crumble if such things happen. So they make you pay for your (watered-down) live-internet smut.


----------



## katbug

From the sounds of things this season, they may have to go to giving the live feeds away for free...so much fire will cause so fewer subscribers in future years (if it continues). Doesn't sound like the viewers paying for it are very satisfied.


----------



## cwoody222

They never are. I never was. This is the first year I didn't pay.

Mostly it was the fact that here on the East Coast, nothing happened when I was watching because of the time difference.

But massive "fishbowl" interference certainly was a factor too.

EDIT: the rise of YouTube certainly is making my decision not to pay much more palatable than I thought it would be.


----------



## jhausmann

katbug said:


> Well, I hope in this case they didn't research the definition that well. It would make the HOH pointless and as a player, I'd be completely po'd that I'd finally gotten HOH and it meant absolutely nothing at all, including being safe!
> Of course, I was also surprised that for the POV comp., they even made the HOH have a cot...usually the HOH is exempt from all things bad, so who knows what will happen next...BB is very wishywashy this year.


It would also make the POV contest worthless, as that is used way before the overthrow point. If BB does the "coup" wrong it may well cost them veiwers (in a season where viewership is already down (about a million viewers less than bb6). in the 18-49 age group it's doing worse than Last Comic Standing? yikes)...


----------



## appleye1

cwoody222 said:


> EDIT: the rise of YouTube certainly is making my decision not to pay much more palatable than I thought it would be.


I'll bet CBS is fuming over the YouTube clips. That has to be eating away at their subscriber base, and it'll only get worse next year.

If CBS doesn't figure out a way to stop it (lawsuit, etc.) then one of two things will happen. 1) CBS will give up and go back to free live feeds (like they were in Season 1 and in every other BB in the world), or they'll drastically reduce the cost of the feeds, which would be really good for the viewers.

Or 2) CBS will dump the live feeds altogether, which would be really bad for the viewers, and would eventually ruin the show. You couldn't sustain this show without the buzz that comes from the live feeds. That's what makes BB unique.


----------



## cwoody222

Were they 100% free season 1? I remember there was something special with AOL that year.

Was it just that you had to visit aol.com or something? Or AOL members could only get them for free? Or there was an AOL-exclusive cam or something?

My memory is fuzzy...


----------



## unicorngoddess

They were absolutely free for everyone in S1. Not as good quality as we have today (but this was also back in 2000 when not every other person on the street had broadband) so it was more of a you get what you pay for thing.


----------



## unicorngoddess

They're judging the food comp right now. HGs had to come up with 7 different foods made from slop. There's three judges (Nicole, Marvin and another blast from the past HG) and they judge each plate on a scale from 1 to 5. If the plate score more than a 9 then they don't get put on slop for that day. If they get three 5s for one plate, then they get a BBQ cookout for that day.

They actually came up with some pretty inventive stuff: Slopples (waffles with slop as the main ingredient in the batter) Slopolicious Burritos and Sloptini Alfredo just to name a few.


----------



## uncdrew

cwoody222 said:


> I loved Will's on-screen arrogance to this... when he sat down in the diary room to cast his vote and said "Hey Jules..." with a smirk...


Agreed.

I've done the complete 180. I like Will.

Next week I hope he calls her "J" or "Jay-Jay", or "Julie-O" or something else.


----------



## dr_mal

unicorngoddess said:


> There's three judges (Nicole, Marvin and another blast from the past HG)


Jun is the 3rd judge.


----------



## uncdrew

The buzzers I got with my Jeopardy board game work better than the crap they use.

I'm almost always amazed at how lousy their props are.





I think the Coup really blows. I'm all for twists and such, but to make the entire week's strategy and game play potentially mean nothing? :down:


----------



## Dssturbo1

i'd pay for the live feeds IF they were 24/7 as cbs/bb advertises.


----------



## Dssturbo1

i doubt they take the coup power to the top. i think they just allow the coup holder to change an eviction nominee not topple the HoH completely and have them also available to bo on the block, kinda like having immediate veto power. will see thursday if any one has it and uses it.


----------



## ScottE22

uncdrew said:


> ...
> I think the Coup really blows. I'm all for twists and such, but to make the entire week's strategy and game play potentially mean nothing? :down:


I was thinking the game-play would be much more interesting if they _knew_ what the Coup was beforehand. They'd be sitting there thinking up every possible scenario... "If _____ wins the Coup, will he/she use it? Who will they put up? Who would I vote for..."

Doing at the last second will definitely cost us the chance to see how it would have affected the game, but it will be priceless to see the looks on their faces when it is revealed...


----------



## uncdrew

Yes, it will be the biggest "Suck on that, HOH!" statement possible. And that will create a good viewing moment.


----------



## katbug

For anyone else trying to put past names to faces (and too lazy to look them up like I've been all this time):

BB1: 
Eddie, Josh, Curtis, Jamie, George, Cassandra, Brittany, Karen, Jordan, Will
No luck finding bio info that is worth posting yet.

BB2:
Autumn, Bunky, Hardy, Justin, Kent, Krista, Mike, Monica, Nicole, Shannon, Sheryl, Will
http://www.cbs.com/primetime/bigbrother2/

BB3: 
Amy, Chiara, Danielle, Eric, Gerry, Jason, Josh, Lisa, Lori, Marcellas, Roddy, Tonya
http://www.cbs.com/primetime/bigbrother3/

BB4:
Alison, Amanda, Dana, David, Erika, Jack, Jee, Jun, Justin, Michelle, Nathan, Robert, Scott
http://www.cbs.com/primetime/bigbrother4/

BB5:
Adria, Diane, Drew, Holly, Jase, Jennifer, Karen, Lori, Marvin, Michael, Mike, Natalie, Scott, Will
http://www.cbs.com/primetime/bigbrother5/

BB6:
April, Ashlea, Beau, Eric, Howie, Ivette, James, Janelle, Jennifer, Kaysar, Maggie, Michael, Rachel, Sarah
http://www.cbs.com/primetime/bigbrother6/


----------



## mwhip

CBS has a weekly show they have to have ratings for but they need to embrace the internet more. Most countries BB live feeds are free and they show everything on them. CBS needs to get a cellular company to sponsor the live feeds next year and offer video clip subscriptions to your phone also. They need not worry about the prime time show as much as they should the product placement (competitions and such) and sponsorship.


----------



## forecheck

Or get DirecTv, Dish, or InDemmand to sponsor the internet feeds so they can be free, and let them show the feeds live all day on PPV.


----------



## katbug

Hmmm....see PPV Live feeds would be more like it. I could jest leave it on all day and go about my business, catching things as I do stuff around the house. But I tried the internet feeds the first year (when they were free) and didn't even think they were worth that price then.


----------



## SuperZippy

forecheck said:


> Or get DirecTv, Dish, or InDemmand to sponsor the internet feeds so they can be free, and let them show the feeds live all day on PPV.


and never put flames or fish up...


----------



## appleye1

Janelle's nominations are (predictably) Danielle and Erika.


----------



## unicorngoddess

The re-do video of the HOH comp is on You Tune now.





They made sure there weren't going to be malfunctions this time around...they went back to those True/False wheels only it was multiple choice, A or B.


----------



## scottykempf

Ah yes, the technology failed them, so they switched to Plan B. True/False on a wheel. Thank god someone came up with the wheel, so that BB All-Stars could be saved!!!!


----------



## mwhip

Well last night Erika and Boogie officially came out about their relationship. To the internet feeders only (and Will of course knows).

http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...719323&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=14&fpart=1

I hope Erika is evicted this week because I can not stand Boogie and since he is not on the block might as well hope his "girlfriend" gets evicted.


----------



## katbug

Grrr...this is awful to hear! I really like Erika, but first icky Robert, now Booger?! Ugh! At least she was on the right track with Kaysar (other than him not being allowed to reciprocate). What is she thinking?!?


----------



## uncdrew

katbug said:


> Grrr...this is awful to hear! I really like Erika, but first icky Robert, now Booger?! Ugh! At least she was on the right track with Kaysar (other than him not being allowed to reciprocate). What is she thinking?!?


Agreed.

Yikes.

I thought she had much better taste...


----------



## uncdrew

They cuss a lot too. :down:


----------



## katbug

Yep, I finally turned it off 'cuz I was having to hold the speaker up to my ear so I could have it low enough for my ds not to hear. Decided it just wasn't worth it since it's just typical Will/Booger stuff...doubt any of what they were joking about was even true.


----------



## Dssturbo1

i guess boogies t shirt worked....it said something like anybody for a showmance??


----------



## CharlieW

Danielle won the POV today and there's lots of arguing going on in the house. 

Janelle and Howie are pissed off at just about everyone for not getting Danielle out of the competition. It sounds like it was some sort of food/eating thing -- Will saying something about eating 16 pieces of sushi during the competition. 


Right now, Will and Boogie are with Janelle and Howie in the HoH room rehashing the whole thing. Janelle is particularly pissed off at James. She and Howie are convinced that James threw the competition. 

James is downstairs with Danielle and Marcellus doing their own rehashing of the comp.


----------



## mwhip

Well hopefully Janelle will put 2 and 2 together and when she does she will put James up in Dani's place.


----------



## katbug

I don't get why the HOH doesn't use the video screen more often this year. People are making alliances right in plain sight and no one even bothers watching. Argh! Someone needs to just go in and B*Slap them all!! It's like they all forgot that they're playing BB!


----------



## jhausmann

mwhip said:


> Well hopefully Janelle will put 2 and 2 together and when she does she will put James up in Dani's place.


Better than james, boogie.


----------



## dthmj

They got a second clue to the Coup... a needle and thread - and the thread was in the shape of an R.


----------



## etemple

katbug said:


> I don't get why the HOH doesn't use the video screen more often this year. People are making alliances right in plain sight and no one even bothers watching. Argh! Someone needs to just go in and B*Slap them all!! It's like they all forgot that they're playing BB!


OMG--I completely forgot about the screen! And they even made a big deal about them at the very beginning of thhe show. Allison is the only one who seems to have actually used them.

Oh, and Erika and Boogie? Ick.
Of course, his birthday party and the whiped cream makes a whole lot more sense now . . .
as for the engagement Will kept talking about in that youtube clip, he got engaged at the S2 season finale too--in fact, he made a big show of proposing the Krista on nat'l TV, so I'll believe that marriage when I see it.

Actually, no I probably won't ever believe it.


----------



## katbug

Coup:

"Ewe (you) R (are) Sew (so)....screwed? "


----------



## appleye1

Julie didn't say it had to be a phrase that had been used in the BB house or game, she said it was a common phrase that *applied* to the BB game. 


> "you will be given clues to a well known phrase that applies to the Big Brother game."


So the phrase could be just about anything that applies to the concepts of the game, things like deceit, honesty, etc. Some other boards are going with "You reap what you sow (ewe sew)", but I'm going to wait for another clue before I start any real guessing.


----------



## katbug

How funny! That's the phrase that kept going through my mind all night last night, but I couldn't reconcile any of the other clues to fit it, so doubt that's it either. Gosh, BB is usually pretty easy to figure out. I'm surprised no one has come up with it yet. They're actually making this one a little more cryptic, which is nice!


----------



## FuzzyDolly

I'm going to guess... "You are safe." Although, wouldn't it be funny if it spells out... "You are evicited from the Big Brother House." and the person who gets the answer correct must immediately leave the house. Or maybe if they win, they can pick the person who must leave. NO voting involved. Things that make you say "Hmmm"


----------



## katbug

Yeah, it seems like it will be something that kinda tells them what the reward is in some way...the "You are safe" kinda thing, but more geared to the coup d'etat...it seems like it should be obvious, but it's just out of reach.


----------



## jhausmann

katbug said:


> Yeah, it seems like it will be something that kinda tells them what the reward is in some way...the "You are safe" kinda thing, but more geared to the coup d'etat...it seems like it should be obvious, but it's just out of reach.


Then I'd put my money on Ewe[sheep] R [sewing gear] the (next/new) head[toilet] of house[fly]hold, with "next or New" depending on if a clue that supports them drops.


----------



## katbug

Any idea which clues we've gotten so far? I've read:
Ewe
Needle and Thread
(Thread in the letter R)

Possibles:
Hotel-type Bell
Doll

Anyone hear about others that have been spotted?


----------



## dthmj

I finally saw a screen cap of the thread - it didn't look like it was in the shape of an R to me. It was a HUGE thread spindle thingy with a HUGE needle (probably 3 feet or so) it was a prop, not the real thing... It was very obvious it was a clue unlike the doll, bell and fly that have been rumored.


----------



## katbug

Hmmm..well, that takes the R (are) out of the equation, leaving just Ewe Sew, so maybe they are mixing up the words and next will be a big scythe (Reap)...a lightbulb (Watt) and another sheep...


----------



## katbug

I finally checked out the HOH diary on the cbs site. Ya know, reading it makes me not dislike any of them so much. I still don't agree with decisions they've made or how they're playing, but it makes you realize where they are all coming from a little more and why they're doing what they're doing. Very interesting reading. Now I just wish Danielle and Janelle would team up. They know how to play this game right and together they'd seriously kick some butt!!


----------



## unicorngoddess

The fly wasn't a real clue. Will was talking to Boogie the other day and he said he went in the DR to talk about the fly and the producers were like, "What fly? No. That's not one of the clues."


----------



## go4amiller

the slogan could be " You are being watched"

However, I am just guessing on the two clues.

I think the slogan " You are safe" is a better slogan because it would make sense, since that person would be safe from eviction.


----------



## mwhip

Dani won veto and Jani and Howie finally put it together that James is with her becasue he they could tell he threw veto to her. Jani is saying she is going to put up James and is playing him still as if she does not know. Hopefully she will not be dumb and tell Will she figured it out she needs to rely on just Howie.


----------



## Dssturbo1

ok so dani is safe as she takes herself off the block.... wonder if janelle puts up james against erica or if james can still convince her to put up marcellas.. 

erica can't win the coup de'tat competition because dani guessed the same thing as erica only first.

IF dani is right wonder if she would use it thursday to take erica off too. although it would be better if she kept it for herself.


----------



## WeR3Angels

I think the phrase is:

You (ewe) reap what you sow (sew).

I don't think anyone has guessed that yet but if Howie and Janelle have never heard of "pulling the wool over your eyes", then I am sure they have never heard this either.


----------



## debtoine

Lots of people have guessed the answer.

They now know who won it.

Boogie.

Ugh


----------



## Skittles

debtoine said:


> Lots of people have guessed the answer.
> 
> They now know who won it.
> 
> Boogie.
> 
> Ugh


On the plus side, the likelihood of Janelle going home soon has just DRAMATICALLY increased. Chill Town knows they've got to take her out quickly.

If Mike is smart, he'll use it this Thursday, and just put Howie and Janelle on the block.


----------



## mwhip

debtoine said:


> Lots of people have guessed the answer.
> 
> They now know who won it.
> 
> Boogie.
> 
> Ugh


How do we know this? I thought BB was not going to reveal winner until Thursday? Do we know what he won?

Well this is pretty good because Boogie will not use it because he wants to keep the heat off him and Will. I don't think he will even use it to save Erika.


----------



## mchips

debtoine said:


> Lots of people have guessed the answer.
> 
> They now know who won it.
> 
> Boogie.
> 
> Ugh


 How do they know this, because BB said no one would be told they're right until Thursday night?


----------



## mwhip

mchips said:


> How do they know this, because BB said no one would be told they're right until Thursday night?


Jinx 1-2-3 you owe me a Coke!


----------



## Skittles

mwhip said:


> How do we know this? I thought BB was not going to reveal winner until Thursday? Do we know what he won?


IIRC, the announcer dude at the end of tonight's episode mentioned that we'd find out who won the Coup on Tuesday. I think it's just that Boogie won't find out WHAT he won until Thursday night.


----------



## debtoine

Ok, we don't know it 100%, but the 3rd clue was just given, and it was a grim reaper.

Mike had been the only one to guess, "you reap what you sough."

Janie thinks he might have worded it wrong, and went into the DR tonight to guess as well. I'm not sure what exact phrase she gave.

Mike was prancing around telling everyone what he wants now that he has, "the power."


----------



## mchips

Skittles said:


> IIRC, the announcer dude at the end of tonight's episode mentioned that we'd find out who won the Coup on Tuesday. I think it's just that Boogie won't find out WHAT he won until Thursday night.


 Per Boogie, in the DR, when they were explaining how this was going to work:

"If you venture an incorrect guess, you may not guess again. Big Brother does not tell you whether you're correct or incorrect. That will be revealed on Thursday's live show."

So, BB does not tell them whether they're correct or not. They won't know for sure until Thursday who got it, and what they get. But Boogie's guess sounds like a good one...


----------



## etemple

Well, that would make things a lot more interesting . . .


----------



## appleye1

Mike's answer is "You reap what you sow." An old bibically based phrase (originally 'Whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap.") it basically means you will eventually pay for any mistakes you've made in the past. (What goes around, comes around, or Karma Baby!)

There's a rumor on some sites that Janelle also answered but she phrased it differently. She supposedly said "You sow what you reap." Mike's answer is the commonly accepted phrase and more logically correct, but if true, there will be some who will say Janelle's answer is the correct one. Especially as it fits the order of the clues.

I haven't yet seen any real evidence that Janelle even gave an answer, and I think Mike's answer is the correct one regardless, so I give it to Boogie.


----------



## mchips

The question is, were they already willing to accept variations on the phrase, or did the order of the clues dictate the phrase. If the order of the clues dictated the phrase, then the following would be more correct:

Latin: _Quae Seminaveris Metes_, which translates to mean "What you sow, so shall you reap."

It just all comes down to what BB originally intended (and only they know that)... but I could see a case being made for either of them...


----------



## Dssturbo1

Skittles said:


> On the plus side, the likelihood of Janelle going home soon has just DRAMATICALLY increased. Chill Town knows they've got to take her out quickly.
> 
> If Mike is smart, he'll use it this Thursday, and just put Howie and Janelle on the block.


but you don't know yet how BB will let the person that wins the power of the coup to use it.

your high hopes are for the person with the power to be able to fully overthrow the hoh, take people off the block and nominate any 2 people including the overthrown hoh to go on the block.

coups don't always succed to such a high level. so most likely bb will not allow such to happen. more likely to give them limited coup powers like take 1 or both persons off the block. we'll see who knows........


----------



## Skittles

Dssturbo1 said:


> .. so most likely bb will not allow such to happen. more likely to give them limited coup powers like take 1 or both persons off the block. we'll see who knows........


Based on what I heard from Julie on Thursday, and based on what's said at CBS.com, the Coup winner most definitely gets to replace both of the nominations. Whether that applies to letting the overthrown HoH be nominated is still to be seen.

From CBS.com:



> Whoever wins this power will have the ability to overthrow the HoH and replace their nominations on the spot at any of the next three evictions.


----------



## Aquatic

The commonly accepted form is "You reap what you sow." To sow is to plant and to reap is to harvest. You harvest what you plant. Janelle, in saying " you sow what you reap" is essentially saying that you have to harvest first, then plant. Rather illogical, although, they used to keep part of the previous season's plantings in order to have seed for the next years planting...  (okay, that's a stretch, but we all know BB isn't rigged at all right?) 

My bottom line? Mike's right, it's the correct "saying" and I seriously doubt you'll find it listed any other way. Never mind the fact that if Janelle and Howie didn't know other cliches like "pull the woll over your eyes" ... I about split a gut at seeing their blank stares when James pulled that one out.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Ok, this is suppose to be a common phrase used in BB...I don't recall them saying you reep what you sough a lot in BB history.

It would be funny if the phrase was...But first...


----------



## mchips

Aquatic said:


> The commonly accepted form is "You reap what you sow." ... My bottom line? Mike's right, it's the correct "saying" and I seriously doubt you'll find it listed any other way.


 Actually, you will:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q="as+you+sow,+so+shall+you+reap"

"As you sow, so shall you reap"

Sow is before reap in the original Latin text, and in the bible, which is where this phrase "you reap what you sow" comes from...

Could it just be coincidence that the clues also placed sow before reap... possibly... only BB knows for sure... they can easily make a case for accepting either variation over the other, or just accepting either variation period...


----------



## scottykempf

unicorngoddess said:


> Ok, this is suppose to be a common phrase used in BB...I don't recall them saying you reep what you sough a lot in BB history.
> 
> It would be funny if the phrase was...But first...


Actually, I believe what Julie said was "A common phrase that can be applied to Big Brother" or something similar. So its a phrase in use in general language that also applies to the game.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Julie's quote: A well-known phrase that applies to the Big Brother game.

Apparently Dani won the POV...does anyone know who Jani put up in her place?


----------



## Skittles

unicorngoddess said:


> Julie's quote: A well-known phrase that applies to the Big Brother game.
> 
> Apparently Dani won the POV...does anyone know who Jani put up in her place?


IIRC, Veto ceremonies occur on Monday in the afternoon... we should find out later today.


----------



## Aquatic

OKay.. granted you'll find biblical translations that move the word order around. It's not the word order that matters here, it's the meaning of the phrase. To reap, one must sow. Janelle's phrase does not have that meaning--"you sow what you reap" meaning that you reap first, then sow. "As you sow, so shall you reap" and "You reap what you sow" are semantically identical--you have to sow first, then reap the results of that sow. You can't sow what you reap, UNLESS of course BB has a very broad interpretation of the phrasing rules. I suspect Janelle is thinking of the biblical version..."As you sow, so shall you reap," but her version doesn't semantically match. 

Course, if they don't split hairs and accept both as correct, Mike was in first, and by that virtue (a la Danielle and Erika) Mike wins. If they DO split hairs, and accept Janelle's answer over Mike's, the game is SO freakin' rigged it's not even close to reality TV anymore--they might as well release scripts for it.


----------



## Logicatv

"Course, if they don't split hairs and accept both as correct, Mike was in first, and by that virtue (a la Danielle and Erika) Mike wins. If they DO split hairs, and accept Janelle's answer over Mike's, the game is SO freakin' rigged it's not even close to reality TV anymore--they might as well release scripts for it. "


It is not necessary that Mike has to win because he is first. i mean, if i understand correctly, the sequence of clues is Ewe, sew, reap. I believe, while mike may be correct in getting the answer right, but wording may not be right enough for him to win.


----------



## unicorngoddess

So, if Boogie is the one that won the Coup, will he use it to save his girlfriend??? 

Things that make ya go hmmm...


----------



## TriBruin

unicorngoddess said:


> So, if Boogie is the one that won the Coup, will he use it to save his girlfriend???
> 
> Things that make ya go hmmm...


The power would allow him to save both. He wouldn't necessarily need to single out Erika, thus hiding his relationship a little longer.

I am more curious what would happen if Janelle puts up James Or Marcellas. He might let the nominations stand and then work to have J or M voted out. Save the power until absolutely necessary.


----------



## Skittles

RBlount said:


> The power would allow him to save both. He wouldn't necessarily need to single out Erika, thus hiding his relationship a little longer.
> 
> I am more curious what would happen if Janelle puts up James Or Marcellas. He might let the nominations stand and then work to have J or M voted out. Save the power until absolutely necessary.


If Boogie's a smart man (and I suspect he is), he'll let those nominations stand, get rid of Marcellas this week (because the numbers could easily be swayed against him), and then save the Coup for next week when he could put up both Howie and Janelle.


----------



## jradford

RBlount said:


> The power would allow him to save both. He wouldn't necessarily need to single out Erika, thus hiding his relationship a little longer.
> 
> I am more curious what would happen if Janelle puts up James Or Marcellas. He might let the nominations stand and then work to have J or M voted out. Save the power until absolutely necessary.


I agree. IF Boogie did win the coup, it really wouldn't be wise to use it this week, no matter who Janelle replaces Dani with, (unless she blindsides everyone and puts up Boogie or Will.)

CT has their hand in so many different places that whoever goes, they will be fine. They obviously have their preferences, and will push very hard a certain way, depending on what they decide to be in their best interest. I personally think it's in their best interest for Marc to go, but they will have no reason to be upset if James or Erika goes. Jani is talking about putting up CG, which I believe to be foolish, but which wouldn't affect CT at all.

If I've interpreted the situation correctly, CT is currently part of 3 seperate alliances, with their allegiance in this order:

1. Chill Town
-
-
-
2. Legion of Doom
3. S6

He won't use the coup until one of CT is threatened, or possibly in 3 weeks, when the power runs out.


----------



## mikieminnow

Isn't it interesting how CT has been able to play all sides, with most of the "other" sides knowing and sliding right by? Most of the time that's the kiss of death...


----------



## jradford

mikieminnow said:


> Isn't it interesting how CT has been able to play all sides, with most of the "other" sides knowing and sliding right by? Most of the time that's the kiss of death...


It's very strange. It's almost as if people only believe the stuff that helps them. I mean, Janelle and Howie are _starting_ to question James' motives, but they still consider him a part of their alliance purely because it would be good for them if he was.

It's the same with CT. Janie and Howie say things like, "do you think Will is playing me?" "Probably," and yet they still listen because they know they are stronger if he's on their side.


----------



## mwhip

Actually Janelle and Howie figured out James. They realized he was not trying in the POV when Dani was HoH and that he threw POV to her this week. I really think Jani is going to put him up and should have the votes to evict him. 

James - Howie, CT, Marci
Erika - Danielle


----------



## mwhip

Looking at Joker's it seems like I spoke too soon. CT convinced Jani to put up Marci but the POV still has not happened she supposedly talked to Marci and told him he is going up. If Marci leaves I hope he takes those robes with him.

If this turns out to be true I have lost all faith in Janelle and she needs to leave ASAP. She figured out James and Dani's alliance and she let's Will talk her into putting up Marci? Wow really, really dumb.


----------



## jradford

mwhip said:


> Looking at Joker's it seems like I spoke too soon. CT convinced Jani to put up Marci but the POV still has not happened she supposedly talked to Marci and told him he is going up. If Marci leaves I hope he takes those robes with him.
> 
> If this turns out to be true I have lost all faith in Janelle and she needs to leave ASAP. She figured out James and Dani's alliance and she let's Will talk her into putting up Marci? Wow really, really dumb.


Exactly. She's figured it out, but she refuses to acknowledge it? How is that possible?

If she puts up Marci, you've got to think that CT and James will try to find a way to get Marci out instead of Erika. Why else would they be pushing so hard for it? So IF that happens, what will Janie and Howie's reaction be? (Or rather, what will Janie's reaction be?) To me, that would be the end of the S6-CT alliance, and the LOD would no longer be secret. Howie would HAVE to win HOH, or Janie will be gone next week.


----------



## mwhip

Well it is going to make for great drama because Will told her to put up Marci to guarantee Erika leaves. Well we know Will does not want Erika to leave so they (Legion of Doom) will vote out Marci. Eventhough Janelle has already told Marci he is a pawn and to get out Erika. Marci is seeing right through this and telling her not to trust CT.


----------



## mwhip

Veto ceremony over Dani saved herself and Janelle put up Marcellas. I think Marcellas is crying too.


----------



## timr_42

mwhip said:


> Veto ceremony over Dani saved herself and Janelle put up Marcellas. I think Marcellas is crying too.


Don't like Marc. Hope he goes.


----------



## jradford

Quote from Marcellas: "It's the alpha-males ganging up on the F*g."

He's pretty much right, and he is NOT happy. I still hope he goes.


----------



## mwhip

jradford said:


> Quote from Marcellas: "It's the alpha-males ganging up on the F*g."
> 
> He's pretty much right, and he is NOT happy. I still hope he goes.


I don't think they are. CT is trying to save Erika. James is trying to save Dani. Howie just wants any kind of boobies to stay in the house.


----------



## jradford

mwhip said:


> I don't think they are. CT is trying to save Erika. James is trying to Dani. Howie just wants any kind of boobies to stay in the house.


In that sense, no, he's just collateral damage. On the other hand, 20 minutes prior to the POV ceremony, Will, Mike, James were ALL in HOH basically screaming/convincing/pleading with her to put up Marci.


----------



## verdugan

Wow. I can't believe Janelle put up Marci after she realized that James is working with (for? ;-) Danielle.

I can't wait to hear her reasoning.


----------



## mwhip

verdugan said:


> Wow. I can't believe Janelle put up Marci after she realized that James is working with (for? ;-) Danielle.
> 
> I can't wait to hear her reasoning.


She is whipped by Will.


----------



## unicorngoddess

I think Marcellus needs to leave. He's a horrible backstabbing person and they need to send him packing.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Yep, it's official...Dani used veto on herself and Jani put Marci up. He's pretty mad about it, but what did he expect??? He's been two-faced to Janelle pretty much all season...she was bound to find out about it and retaliate.


----------



## mwhip

I think for a good show I would like to see CG, Erika and Marci leave. I then want to see Will, Boogie, Janelle, Dani and James just tear each other apart like a good all stars show should.


----------



## Charmedwynn

Maybe I'm missing it, but could someone possibly give a list of who's said what for the Coup? I keep forgetting what they are all saying...


----------



## TriBruin

Charmedwynn said:


> Maybe I'm missing it, but could someone possibly give a list of who's said what for the Coup? I keep forgetting what they are all saying...


Confirmed on TV:

Dani - Do Not Assume (1st)
Erika - Do Not Assume (2nd)
James - Pull the wool over your eyes
CG - You should expect the unexpected.

Heard on Live Feeds (based on posting I have seen):

Boogie - You reap what you sew.
Jannelle - You sew what you reap (or a variation)

I think that is it.

-Rob


----------



## mwhip

There is a clip out there from the feeds with Marci and Janelle fighting because Janelle found out about what he had said and the fact that he abandoned her the minute someone else was in power. He was all lying to her face telling her he wasn't saying anything about her.


----------



## verdugan

unicorngoddess said:


> Yep, it's official...Dani used veto on herself and Jani put Marci up. He's pretty mad about it, but what did he expect??? He's been two-faced to Janelle pretty much all season...she was bound to find out about it and retaliate.


Hey, that strategy worked for James, why not for marci?


----------



## Charmedwynn

RBlount said:


> Confirmed on TV:
> 
> Dani - Do Not Assume (1st)
> Erika - Do Not Assume (2nd)
> James - Pull the wool over your eyes
> CG - You should expect the unexpected.
> 
> Heard on Live Feeds (based on posting I have seen):
> 
> Boogie - You reap what you sew.
> Jannelle - You sew what you reap (or a variation)
> 
> I think that is it.
> 
> -Rob


Thanks! :up: :up:  Can't wait to see what happens!
Sammi


----------



## go4amiller

debtoine said:


> Ok, we don't know it 100%, but the 3rd clue was just given, and it was a grim reaper.
> 
> Mike had been the only one to guess, "you reap what you sough."
> 
> Janie thinks he might have worded it wrong, and went into the DR tonight to guess as well. I'm not sure what exact phrase she gave.
> 
> Mike was prancing around telling everyone what he wants now that he has, "the power."


based on what Boogie stated, the order is incorrect. So hopefully, Janie did put it in the correct order. The mistake George made was telling everyone that a female sheep is called a ewe. ewe + sew+ reap...


----------



## go4amiller

mwhip said:


> There is a clip out there from the feeds with Marci and Janelle fighting because Janelle found out about what he had said and the fact that he abandoned her the minute someone else was in power. He was all lying to her face telling her he wasn't saying anything about her.


I would love to see the cat fight between them


----------



## Dnamertz

Skittles said:


> If Boogie's a smart man (and I suspect he is), he'll let those nominations stand, get rid of Marcellas this week (because the numbers could easily be swayed against him), and then save the Coup for next week when he could put up both Howie and Janelle.


If Boogie won the Coup, his best bet would be to use it if needed to save CT, otherwise use it to make sure the 3 floaters go home each of the next 3 weeks (CG, Marci, and Erika).

The ideal final 6 for CT would be James & Danielle, Janelle & Howie, with Mike & Will in the middle. Then they can sit back and let the 2 sides viciously attack each other.


----------



## Dnamertz

go4amiller said:


> based on what Boogie stated, the order is incorrect. So hopefully, Janie did put it in the correct order. The mistake George made was telling everyone that a female sheep is called a ewe. ewe + sew+ reap...


I've heard of "You reap what you sew" but I've never heard of "you sew what you reap".


----------



## TriBruin

go4amiller said:


> based on what Boogie stated, the order is incorrect. So hopefully, Janie did put it in the correct order. The mistake George made was telling everyone that a female sheep is called a ewe. ewe + sew+ reap...


As much as I like Jannelle, I almost don't want her to win (especially if it was ONLY because the wording was unusual). If she does win, we will have to listen to to all the Jani haters saying it was rigged and the answer was what ever Jani said it was.

Actually, I would find Boogie to a very interesting winner. He is unlikely to use it, especially if they have the votes to get Marcelles out this week. By keeping it, he and Will are very well protected for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## TriBruin

Dnamertz said:


> If Boogie won the Coup, his best bet would be to use it if needed to save CT, otherwise use it to make sure the 3 floaters go home each of the next 3 weeks (CG, Marci, and Erika).
> 
> The ideal final 6 for CT would be James & Danielle, Janelle & Howie, with Mike & Will in the middle. Then they can sit back and let the 2 sides viciously attack each other.


Except you are forgetting the 3rd member of CT, Erika!


----------



## Dnamertz

RBlount said:


> Except you are forgetting the 3rd member of CT, Erika!


If she was a member of CT, they would have shown us discussions displaying such. All they've shown us is Erika claiming she is a member. She thinks she is a member just like Danielle and James think they are a member of the Legion of Doom, and Janelle and Howie think they are aligned with CT. Everyone thinks they are aligned with CT.


----------



## go4amiller

Dnamertz said:


> I've heard of "You reap what you sew" but I've never heard of "you sew what you reap".


Galatians 6:7-10 What a man sows, this he will also reap

l


----------



## kemajor

RBlount said:


> Confirmed on TV:
> 
> Dani - Do Not Assume (1st)
> Erika - Do Not Assume (2nd)
> James - Pull the wool over your eyes
> CG - You should expect the unexpected.
> 
> Heard on Live Feeds (based on posting I have seen):
> 
> Boogie - You reap what you sew.
> Jannelle - You sew what you reap (or a variation)
> 
> I think that is it.
> 
> -Rob


Sounds like Boogie has pulled the wool over her eyes.


----------



## go4amiller

and by the way if CT wins, I can't imagine them using the power. They are making alliances with everyone and they do not want others to know they have alliances with anyone else in the house.

So will they reveal who won the power tonight? or will be it be Thursday? 

I thought they said Thursday... because that is when the person will know they have the power and can change the nominations at the last minute before going to vote "live" This could hurt anyone. The house usually stands united when it comes time to vote, but if the 
house has no time to collude, it could get interesting. Even though Dani won the power of veto, she could still get evicted if the person who won the power puts Dani up for nomination Thursday night. 

I would love it if Janie won the power, and she changed the nominations to Dani and one of the CT members. or better yet, just put both CT members up for nominations. How will the house vote then? Thursday night shall be interesting. If boogie mike won, he will keep nominations as they are and not stir the pot. But then again, boogie mike might surprise everyone and change it up!!!


----------



## appleye1

go4amiller said:


> Dnamertz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard of "You reap what you sew" but I've never heard of "you sew what you reap".
> 
> 
> 
> Galatians 6:7-10 What a man sows, this he will also reapl
Click to expand...

"What a man sows, this he will also reap" is logically equivalent to "You reap what you sow."

Turn it around. The logical equivalent to "You sow what you reap" would be "What a man reaps, this he will also sow." Which of course is not near as profound a statement.


----------



## go4amiller

appleye1 said:


> "What a man sows, this he will also reap" is logically equivalent to "You reap what you sow."
> 
> Turn it around. The logical equivalent to "You sow what you reap" would be "What a man reaps, this he will also sow." Which of course is not near as profound a statement.


True. But when you play those games which give you clues, the clues are in the order of the phase. IT shall be interesting if the order is important. Or did order not matter?


----------



## go4amiller

I wish I was playing this game of Big Brother. I would really shake up the house.


----------



## DVC California

Dnamertz said:


> If she was a member of CT, they would have shown us discussions displaying such. All they've shown us is Erika claiming she is a member.





Spoiler



I've read on other boards and live feed sites that Erika and Boogie actually had a relationship going before All Stars started and will probably get engaged after the show.

This means Chilltown actually came into the game with her as a secret 3rd alliance member. This is brilliant as she has been hearing all the plots from the other "floaters" and brings that right back to CT.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

I really don't care much who wins, but CT has certainly played a masterful game.


----------



## unicorngoddess

DVC California said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I've read on other boards and live feed sites that Erika and Boogie actually had a relationship going before All Stars started and will probably get engaged after the show.
> 
> This means Chilltown actually came into the game with her as a secret 3rd alliance member. This is brilliant as she has been hearing all the plots from the other "floaters" and brings that right back to CT.


You don't need the spoiler tags here...this is the Live Feeds thread where we can FREELY discuss spoilers. And since Will announced to the live feed watchers a few days ago that Boogie and Erika were practically engaged, and had been living together for a while, most of us here already know it. If it's been discussed on the live feeds, then we don't need spoilers.


----------



## Charmedwynn

go4amiller said:


> Galatians 6:7-10 What a man sows, this he will also reap
> 
> l


I don't think BB would use a biblical phrase directly from the bible. I think Boogie's got it by the sounds of it.

It would be VERY interesting to see what he does if he has it. If he saves the nominees, who would he put up? Not Will... It would show who they "prefer" to be aligned with if he put up Jani & Howie or George and Dani or James... Because of their alliance (if Erika is definately a CTer) he wouldn't possibly leave her there... but at the same time (because of the "alliance with BB6), he can't take her off...

*IF* he has it, it should make for an interesting Thursday...


----------



## etemple

Dnamertz said:


> If she was a member of CT, they would have shown us discussions displaying such. All they've shown us is Erika claiming she is a member. She thinks she is a member just like Danielle and James think they are a member of the Legion of Doom, and Janelle and Howie think they are aligned with CT. Everyone thinks they are aligned with CT.


Um, they've shown us clips of them (boogie and erika) making out in the hot tub and Will talking about how they're practically engaged . . . Take it with a grain, or even a whole shaker of salt, but I think that's a little different than the rest of the house thinking that they are aligned with chilltown


----------



## etemple

CG's guess was actually way more convoluted:
He said:

You should be expected to expect the unexpected (or something equally bizarre).


----------



## dthmj

Boogie won't be using the Coup power on Thursday. They have the votes to get Marcellus out (and that is the plan, despite what they have told Janie and Marc). Boogie won't play his power unless he has to - and he doesn't have to this week.

And I have no doubt that Boogie will (to borrow a phrase) throw Erika under the bus when the time comes - the time just hasn't come yet.

If it comes down to Will, Boogie and Erika as final 3 and Boogie gets to pick - I would not be suprised at all that he picks Will. 

I don't think Boogie is "in love" - and I'm fairly sure Erika is not.


----------



## Skittles

Boogie taking Will into the Final Two is a good sign of friendship, but the worst strategy in the world. Will would likely win between the two of them.

Boogie and Erika, though..... cha-ching for Boogie.


----------



## TiVoKate

unicorngoddess said:


> You don't need the spoiler tags here...this is the Live Feeds thread where we can FREELY discuss spoilers. And since Will announced to the live feed watchers a few days ago that Boogie and Erika were practically engaged, and had been living together for a while, most of us here already know it. If it's been discussed on the live feeds, then we don't need spoilers.


So it will be another Big Brother Finale where Mike proposes marriage? Wow, 2 for 2!


----------



## unicorngoddess

Skittles said:


> Boogie and Erika, though..... cha-ching for Boogie.


Ya think? I would see more people voting for Erika to win over Boogie.

But what if it's Will and Erika that turn on Boogie...I don't really see that happening, but who would win between those two I wonder?


----------



## 3D

Although it seems as if Boogie has won the Coup, I'd love it if Marc actually wins it and, confident that Erica is going home, decides to hold off on using it to save himself in order to use the power at some point in the next two weeks. His getting the boot based on that miscalculation would be, IMHO, the greatest moment in the history of reality television.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

3D said:


> Although it seems as if Boogie has won the Coup, I'd love it if Marc actually wins it and, confident that Erica is going home, decides to hold off on using it to save himself in order to use the power at some point in the next two weeks. His getting the boot based on that miscalculation would be, IMHO, the greatest moment in the history of reality television.


Didn't he already do that once?

*chuckle*

He's dumb, but he's not stupid enough to have it happen to himself twice...


----------



## unicorngoddess

I don't even think Marc has wagered a guess. From what I can tell from what's been shown on TV and discussed about on the feeds, the only people that guessed are James, Dianielle, Erika, CG, Boogie and most likely Janelle. But everyone on the feeds for the past couple of days have seemed pretty confident that Boogie is the one with the power. BUT it could also be a trick. Originally, Will told Boogie if he won it to not tell anyone that he won it at all, so the fact that everyone "knows" seems to go against the original plan. Maybe, in an effort to keep anyone else from guessing, Boogie just told everyone he won it when in fact he didn't. But that would kinda be stupid if they all just believed him so easily so I wonder if the producers made an official announcement that someone had already won. But I'm still left wondering does the winner find out for sure that they won right then and there? Do they know what the power is yet, because everyone is still just referring to it as "the power" or will no one, including hte winner, find out what the power is until Thursday.


----------



## JFriday

3D said:


> Although it seems as if Boogie has won the Coup, I'd love it if Marc actually wins it and, confident that Erica is going home, decides to hold off on using it to save himself in order to use the power at some point in the next two weeks. His getting the boot based on that miscalculation would be, IMHO, the greatest moment in the history of reality television.


Would that put him past Kaysar as the greatest player ever?


----------



## debtoine

I read on another site this morning, that Will told Howie and Janie that HE is the one who gave the answer, not Boogie. They're just making Erika believe it was Boogie, so he can string her along. Will also told them not to say anything to anyone about it.

Now, we all know that Will lies and likes to test the other hamsters, and we also know that Janie and Howie can't keep their mouths shut.

So, was Will lying? Is this a test? Guess we'll have to wait until Thurs to know for sure.

deb


----------



## mwhip

Also Boogie and Will own restaurants together it would be real easy for them to slip the other half of the prize money. I think it is important to Will to win I think it is important to Boogie for him and Will to be the final two. I think if Will is against anyone in the final two he wins I think the only person he could have given him a run for it as final two would have been Kaysar.


----------



## 3D

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Didn't he already do that once?
> 
> *chuckle*
> 
> He's dumb, but he's not stupid enough to have it happen to himself twice...


I'm not saying it's likely, but your two statements, combined with my dislike of the guy, best illustrate why I would consider it the greatest moment in the history of reality television. I'd probably have to rank it slightly above Johnny Fairplay's "dead" grandma on Survivor.



JFriday said:


> Would that put him past Kaysar as the greatest player ever?


Absolutely.


----------



## mchips

unicorngoddess said:


> But I'm still left wondering does the winner find out for sure that they won right then and there? Do they know what the power is yet, because everyone is still just referring to it as "the power" or will no one, including hte winner, find out what the power is until Thursday.


 They stated that they will not be told whether they are correct or incorrect, that they will not find that out until Thursday's live show. They were also told that they would not find out what the power is until Thursday.

So, according to what's been said during Thursday's and Sunday's episodes, they won't find out who won it, and what they won until Thursday night, on live TV.


----------



## jradford

mchips said:


> They stated that they will not be told whether they are correct or incorrect, that they will not find that out until Thursday's live show. They were also told that they would not find out what the power is until Thursday.
> 
> So, according to what's been said during Thursday's and Sunday's episodes, they won't find out who won it, and what they won until Thursday night, on live TV.


I think the 1st part is right, but I think the 2nd part isn't quite accurate. From what I've heard, ONLY the person who won it will know that they won it, and it will still be a secret to everyone that hasn't won.


----------



## mchips

jradford said:


> From what I've heard, ONLY the person who won it will know that they won it, and it will still be a secret to everyone that hasn't won.


 That was my understanding as well... all I was pointing out was that the person who wins won't know they won (for sure) or what they won until Thursday night...


----------



## Dnamertz

etemple said:


> Um, they've shown us clips of them (boogie and erika) making out in the hot tub and Will talking about how they're practically engaged . . . Take it with a grain, or even a whole shaker of salt, but I think that's a little different than the rest of the house thinking that they are aligned with chilltown


We've seen other people making out on BB only to later evict them...remember Allison?


----------



## Dnamertz

Its much easier for us to know whats going on than the houseguest, but I'm still suprised Janelle was never fully convinced that James has turned on Howie and Janelle. Here are the clues:

1. He didn't try to win veto when he was on the block.
2. He appeared to throw the veto comp and let Danielle save herself.
3. Will, Boogie, and Marcellus keep telling her that James has turned on her and that he is working with CT.
4. Two weeks ago, James was PISSED that Janelle did not nominate Will and Boogie, but as soon as Janelle won her current HOH she asked James who she should nominate and he says "Marcellus, Marcellus" and never suggests CT. She should realize why he no longer insists that CT must go now.

On the other hand, imagine how stupid she would feel if she let CT talk her into nominating her own alliance member if she's not positive that James has turned on her.


----------



## jpwoof

go4amiller said:


> True. But when you play those games which give you clues, the clues are in the order of the phase. IT shall be interesting if the order is important. Or did order not matter?


I remember James saying "you reap what you sow" in one of the earlier episodes. So Boogie might win it because that makes it a common phrase in BB.


----------



## mchips

jpwoof said:


> I remember James saying "you reap what you sow" in one of the earlier episodes. So Boogie might win it because that makes it a common phrase in BB.


 Except that it's a common phrase that "applies" to BB, not necessarily one that's been "in" BB.

Per Julie Chen:

"You will be given clues to a well-known phrase that _applies_ to the Big Brother game."


----------



## etemple

Dnamertz said:


> We've seen other people making out on BB only to later evict them...remember Allison?


Oh I'm not saying they won't evict her at all . . . or vice-versa.

I wouldn't be at all surprised if there was a deal to split the money three ways amongst the CT alliance.

And even if they do evict Erika, it looks like she's going to Aruba . . .


----------



## cwoody222

I'm really confused about Boogie and Erika. Has Erika herself said on the feeds that her and Boogie are "practically engaged"? Have either one of them verbally, 100% confirmed they had a previous relationship outside the house?

'Cause last night Boogie did NOT seem like that at all. I know he's a jerk, but sheesh!


----------



## Aquatic

go4amiller said:


> True. But when you play those games which give you clues, the clues are in the order of the phase. IT shall be interesting if the order is important. Or did order not matter?


The order MIGHT matter, but IMO, the phrase also has to make sense--unless the original phrase was non-sensical as well. To say "You sow what you reap" is not logical for the reasons stated before, but it is in the right clue order. "You reap what you sow" does make sense, but is not in the right order. Again, if BB gives the power to Janelle (assuming the posts here with her "quote" are correct), it's a total travesty of reality TV--using an illogical phrase (or interpreting it rather liberally as i've stated before)

If we assume the phrase is the commonly accepted one, "You reap what you sew" (Or it's logical equivalents, biblical, etc, that state you first Sow, then Reap the results of that sowing) Mike appears to be the POWER holder.


----------



## go4amiller

I really want Janie to go to the end. However, she is allowing her emotions cloud her judgement. How stupid not put on the chill town members up on the block to say to the group, this will allow me to get Ericka out of here. How stupid was Janie putting up Marci.


----------



## timr_42

cwoody222 said:


> 'Cause last night Boogie did NOT seem like that at all. I know he's a jerk, but sheesh!


Yeah the comment that CT made about tearing the hearts out of the two girls(something like that) makes me wonder about the Boogie/Erika thing.


----------



## etemple

yeah I have no idea about boogie and erika now.
on the feeds, it was *will* who said they were practically engaged, and he was very obviously addressing the internet audience.


----------



## go4amiller

You know the veto competition, they really made it unfair. James stated several times he could see what Dani wrote. How is that fair? They should have separated them, that way no one knew what each other wrote.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Anyone want to take any guesses on how the Coup will work tonight...if it's even used that is.

I just switched on the live feeds. Apparently BB gave the HGs a wakeup call. Boogie is in the DR. I'm starting to wonder if they're telling him what his power is now then he'll decide if he wants to use it. If so, I'm guessing some time before the live show he'll replace the nominations and if anything we'll see a recording of that tonight followed by a live eviction of the newly nominated HGs. 

But I'm still not sure how they're going to have that work. But I can't think of why they'd do a wakeup call this morning followed by calling Boogie into the DR. Could they be starting it now???


----------



## Skittles

Well, the HG's have already done their voting for Janelle's nominations. IIRC, they were all called into the DR on Tuesday to cast their votes early, in the event the show runs long tonight because Boogie uses the Coup.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Well, not only have that not told Boogie what the power is, now they aren't even sure Boogie has it anymore. Will and Boogie are worried that Marci has it now. I don't know how that happened. 

But they were still discussing who they were going to vote for early this morning before going to bed...especially Howie and Janelle. They didn't know whether to vote Erika out or not.


----------



## jradford

Skittles said:


> Well, the HG's have already done their voting for Janelle's nominations. IIRC, they were all called into the DR on Tuesday to cast their votes early, in the event the show runs long tonight because Boogie uses the Coup.


I don't think they have voted yet. This morning they were still discussing who was going home, and who they (everyone in general) should vote for. There was a thought yesterday that they'd vote yesterday AM, but it never happened.


----------



## cwoody222

Skittles said:


> Well, the HG's have already done their voting for Janelle's nominations. IIRC, they were all called into the DR on Tuesday to cast their votes early, in the event the show runs long tonight because Boogie uses the Coup.


Don't the producers always get "briefed" in the DR as to whom the contestants are going to vote for? (so they can plan their storyline edits)

But I don't think the "official" votes happen that early.


----------



## go4amiller

I think they are not going to tell anyone until tonight who won the coup, and at that moment, they would tell the person the special powers it has. That way, there is no time to decide or collude before the vote, how he/she will use it. IT would make best drama, because they would have to make the decision on their own without others changing his/her mind.


----------



## debtoine

Veto players have been picked. This time, if your name was chosen out of the bag, you had to play. There was only one marble in the bag that said, "houseguest's choice."

POV is being played tonight.

George picked first, and got Howie
Erika picked next, and got Dani
James picked Will

Dani, James and Erika have figured out that the power allows Woogie to change the nominations.

James and Dani want Janie gone. Will and Mike want to keep Janie and Dani in the house as long as possible, because they know the 2 girls are gunning for each other, and they (Woogie) can sit back and coast through to the end.

deb


----------



## Langree

George is playing very close to his chest at this point, let's hope he has watched enough to keep his mouth shut and not give away to much, like who he will put up if PoV is used.


----------



## Langree

His HoH room looks pretty ugly to me.


----------



## dthmj

It may be ugly, but I think it fits his personality.

You're ok Georgie!


----------



## Langree

boogie pushing to get jani up if pov is used. I wanna go to bed but I'm having fun watching this.


----------



## scottykempf

Would have been cool to see Chicken Snores put up Chill Town or Janie/Howie as they are the only real alliances in the house. (Even though I am rooting for Chill Town to win. )


----------



## go4amiller

I think George has been very smart lately. He has been watching what is going around him and I think he knows that James is playing with Dani, and Ericka is playing with Chilltown. SO he is smart to put them up to see how the teams react. Chill town wants Erica, and Dani wants James. Chill town could care less about James. IF there was anyone they could stand to lose is James. 

I hope James goes home. By the way, who won the veto? Did James the VETO king win?


----------



## Langree

I don't think Veto comp is done yet, just the players were picked. yup, just heard, the HG's think the comp will be tomorrow.


----------



## go4amiller

Why would boogie push for janie to go up, if he has the ultimate power. I would think he would want to keep Janie in so Dani stays focus on Janie and not Chicken George or Erica
BY the way, Erica has been such a worthless player. What I think would be funny is that Erica wins the money in the end. That would kill boogie and Will, unless they made a deal they would split the money no matter who won.


----------



## appleye1

go4amiller said:


> BY the way, Erica has been such a worthless player. What I think would be funny is that Erica wins the money in the end.


That would NOT be funny!  (Although I agree it would be funny to see Will's and Boogie's reactions.)


----------



## appleye1

Langree said:


> I don't think Veto comp is done yet, just the players were picked. yup, just heard, the HG's think the comp will be tomorrow.


Hmmm...wonder why the big lag time. You don't suppose BB "tailors" the contest according to who the players are, do they? Nahhh, that would be rigging it, they wouldn't do that.


----------



## Langree

appleye1 said:


> Hmmm...wonder why the big lag time. You don't suppose BB "tailors" the contest according to who the players are, do they? Nahhh, that would be rigging it, they wouldn't do that.


It went to fire 15 minutes ago, they "could" be doing it now.


----------



## debtoine

Veto comp is starting now.


----------



## katbug

debtoine said:


> Dani, James and Erika have figured out that the power allows Woogie to change the nominations.
> 
> deb


OMG Deb! That's the first I've seen "Woogie" and it's perfect! It certainly suits them (thinking "There's Something About Mary"), not to mention the fact that they really are one person. Priceless! :up:


----------



## dthmj

James won PoV and Danielle is nervousing.

I don't think CG will put up Janie or Howie in James' place. I think more likely he'll put up Dani. But it remains to be seen if "Woogie" uses the Coup to put up Janie and Howie... I don't think he would..... but you never know.


----------



## Dssturbo1

no way boogie would use it unless he or will goes up in james place. that way he and will are clear though next thursday too.


----------



## Aquatic

Wooo... Okay.. 3 options...
1) CG puts up Danielle. S6 votes to evict Dani, CT would like to see more Dani vs Jani, but there is some allegiance to Erica....even with a split vote say for CT, Danielle's out perhaps...
2) CG put up a CT. I think Mike would have to use the power and would then put up Jani and Howie, and it would be interesting to see the voting on that, but Jani's out I think. 
3) CG puts up S6--most likely Howie (he doesn't like to upset the perceived powerplayers it seems) Party line vote perhaps, but Howie's most likely out. 

Nice twist to get CG up there...but ouch on the instant nominations.


----------



## flyers088

Dssturbo1 said:


> no way boogie would use it unless he or will goes up in james place. that way he and will are clear though next thursday too.


Mike is in a crappy position. Anyone he gets out now is part of the jury and that is one less vote he could get if he made it to the end. But if Dani is out this week she will be made at LOD and might not vote for them in the end. CG could just find a way to fly under the radar and win this game. You know he didn't want to win HOH, goes against his strategy of letting the alliances beat up on each other.


----------



## mwhip

Doesn't Jani have a deal with CG? When she did not put him up and had a talk with him about it I thought he gave her a free pass. Plus we know that he is not going to put up Howie. I think most likely candidate is CT because George has a deal with Dani.


----------



## unicorngoddess

I think CG's best bet is to put up Dani. Does CG know what "the power" is? I just can't see him risking putting up one of CT knowing that one of them has the Coup. And if a few others have figured out the power, do they know for sure that the HOH would in fact be safe if the Coup is used. With the HGs not knowing that for sure, I'd be scared to death to put up someone that had that power! I think Dani is his only safe bet, but I think he'd be nieve enough to think Dani would be safe...whether she is or not, I don't know. And if Dani does get voted out, I don't think it will matter. Chances are someone from the LOD will be in the final two and she would feel betrayed by whoever it was sitting in the final two. That's just the problem being part of an alliance that big.


----------



## jradford

mwhip said:


> Doesn't Jani have a deal with CG? When she did not put him up and had a talk with him about it I thought he gave her a free pass. Plus we know that he is not going to put up Howie. I think most likely candidate is CT because George has a deal with Dani.


I would have thought this, too, but reading the updates last night there was a convo between Boogie and CG within 15 of the HOH where George said there was really only 1 person in the house he had beef with. After 3 wrong guesses by Boogie, CG told him that it was DANI! Apparently, at some point over the last couple days, Dani told him he needed to vote out Erika at eliminations last night. I guess he figured out that Marcellus was going to get the boot, so he switched. But his words on the situation were along the lines of, "She was setting me up." I'm not sure I totally agree with his assessment of the situation, but I wouldn't be suprised if he ends up putting Dani in James's place.

If a CT is not nominated, he shouldn't use it. If Dani goes up, they have the votes (James and CT) to keep her. However, I think James is ready to flip right back to S6 the minute it looks like LOD is in trouble. I was really hoping he'd go home this week.


----------



## dthmj

We may find out this week just where CT's allegiances lie because so far they have alliances with both sides and do what whoever in power wants. (They convinced Janie she wanted Marci gone, which is why Howie voted to evict Marci and not Erika).

I know in previous seasons it was tiresome to watch every week the PoV go virtually unused. But now it's getting tiresome and predictable to see that whoever is nominated and targeted for eviction to win it, save themselves, and the replacement go home. It's just the same thing every week, rinse and repeat.


----------



## unicorngoddess

I know...for once I just wish the POV would go unused. I feel like we, the audience, are being played.


----------



## jradford

How does double nomination week work? Is there a new HOH comp on Sunday?


----------



## sean67854

I don't know what makes anyone think CG's word to Janelle is any good. He may think he's being clever by telling people "you're okay" instead of "you've got my vote", so he can say that he never committed to anything, but somehow I don't think the people he's screwed over that way would agree.


----------



## jradford

Just catching up on the updates from last night. It looks like they (LOD, Erika) have convinced George to put Janelle. We'll see if that happens. If it does, CT will be in an awesome position. 

Janelle goes this week. So next Thursday, Boogie uses the power and puts up James and Danielle. Whoever stays can A) Understand the situation and try to stay with LOD, B) Go their own way and try to get CG and Howie into an alliance against CT + CT wannabe (Erika).

I don't know if it was this thread or the episode thread, but I agree that if they can get Janelle out this week, CT really could coast to final 4.


----------



## go4amiller

CG has surprised me so many times. I think he knows Dani is in the CT alliance. If he does not put Dani now, he will be gone next week. CT has shown they do not favors for anyone. They have no merci. 

I really dislike CT. They are the lowest of the low. You would have thought these All Stars have learned from the past, you can't trust anyone. You can only look after yourself. People have alliances around you, and I think CG knows who the alliances are. I think Jani and CG have a pact that will stand. If Dani goes on the block, it will force Boogie to consider changing the nominations, but he will keep the nominations the same. Boogie will just have to decide do they want Erica or Dani. I think in their mind, they may loose Dani, but they would still have Erica, and James would not have anyone, at least he thinks he is with CT. As CT stated, they do not trust James. 

As the saying goes a leopard never changes his colors. That is James. James will betrayal his alliance.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Seems like CG just struck some kind of deal with Howie and Jani. They're going to keep him in the game as long as they can. I didn't catch who CG is going to be putting up in James' place though. But CG told Howie and Jani that it can't get out what they're doing or it's all going to be over. It seems like CG has also made them promise to keep Erika safe as well.


----------



## go4amiller

I hope Dani goes up. I would like to see what CT will do.


----------



## go4amiller

And Howie better win HOH next time around.


----------



## jradford

Latest updates have CG deciding to put up Will. No idea if CG is being honest or just trying to get people off his back. Veto nom should be starting soon.

Edit- HOWIE confirmed as nominee. Definitely didn't expect that.


----------



## mwhip

Yep CG put up Howie. Eviction is tonight and new HoH will be crowned.


----------



## katbug

Ugh! Who put CG up to putting up Howie?! He's like the least threatening in the entire game (CG included!). Geeeooorrrrgggee! This was your chance to show that you had game!!


----------



## DancnDude

I'm not sure Howie is such a bad choice for CG. At least keeping Janelle and Danelle will keep them fighting amongst one another and keep the target off of himself for a bit longer.


----------



## mwhip

And of course CT is telling Howie and Jani they are voting to keep him and then they are telling James and Dani they are voting to keep Erika. CT is the swing vote and they really don't care who leaves as long as Dani and Janelle stay at each others throats.


----------



## kdelande

mwhip said:


> Yep CG put up Howie. Eviction is tonight and new HoH will be crowned.


Wouldn't eviction be Sunday, not tonight?

KD


----------



## Langree

I see Howie going home, it keeps the conflict factor up.


----------



## Skittles

Langree said:


> I see Howie going home, it keeps the conflict factor up.


Not to mention, it isolates Janelle into an alliance of one (maybe two, if she can convince CG into pairing up with her) which means she's easy pickings at that point.

I see Howie going home too. I don't think Boogie will use the Coup to change the nominations this time around.

I also think Janelle is going home on Thursday if she doesn't manage to win HoH this week.


----------



## timr_42

It's just amazing how Will, the only BB winner is still there and almost controling everything.


----------



## Charmedwynn

timr_42 said:


> It's just amazing how Will, the only BB winner is still there and almost controling everything.


WOW! So true... At first, I wanted him GONE, but he's so good at keeping everyone at bay and going after everyone else...CRAZY! I'd like George or Boogie to win, just because I don't want Will to win AGAIN!


----------



## Rolf

This would be a good time for CT to dump Erika. If they leave her in the house she could align with James and Dani when they decide to stab CT in the back. S6 has been tamed and neutered and they are no longer a threat. CT is guaranteed that they can put up anyone they want for the final vote on Thursday. 

They should dump Erika now and put up Janelle and James or Janelle and Dani on Thursday, and then toss a coin to see who goes next. Unless they build a challenge only Howie could win (something to do with boobies), he's not a threat. CT should start weeding out the strong players and leave the weak ones (George and Howie) to pick off later. After Thursday's elimination there will only be six players left. At that point it only takes two votes to send someone home (HOH and nominees can't vote), and having dangerous players (like James and Dani) around at that point is too risky.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Apparently they're evicting tonight so we won't get a live eviction Sunday. They're packing right now (actually, I don't think Erika ever unpacked so she doesn't have anything to pack) And apparently they're having the HOH comp tonight.

I hope they don't give us flames all day long. I pay good $$$ to see things play out LIVE. I can understand the flames during the live show because they want you to actually tune in for ratings but I'm gonna be ticked if they flame out the eviction and all tonight


----------



## jradford

unicorngoddess said:


> Apparently they're evicting tonight so we won't get a live eviction Sunday. They're packing right now (actually, I don't think Erika ever unpacked so she doesn't have anything to pack) And apparently they're having the HOH comp tonight.
> 
> I hope they don't give us flames all day long. I pay good $$$ to see things play out LIVE. I can understand the flames during the live show because they want you to actually tune in for ratings but I'm gonna be ticked if they flame out the eviction and all tonight


Just from reading updates and discussions, I think you are going to get a black out at some point until Sunday. That is purely the way I'm understanding some of the posts at jokers, not sure if it's correct.


----------



## mwhip

Man I am glad I am not paying for the feeds if they were cutting me off until Sunday I would raise hell. Unless of course it is in the user agreement.


----------



## Azlen

jradford said:


> Just from reading updates and discussions, I think you are going to get a black out at some point until Sunday. That is purely the way I'm understanding some of the posts at jokers, not sure if it's correct.


I believe they have done that for the last two years when they have had a double eviction week.


----------



## debtoine

Howie voted out.

Mike is the new HOH.

Janie is crying. James, Erika and Dani were consoling her. All have left the room now, and I imagine they're all off high five-ing each other.

deb


----------



## dthmj

Now I'm crying... I loved Howie from the minute I saw him wearing a red bra and lipstick on BB6... And no matter what anyone says, Howie wasn't all that dumb. He made some bad decisions, but he was intelligent, and he had a good heart.

I just read Dingo's tribute to him on Hamsterwatch - if you are a Howie fan it's definitely worth a read. http://hamsterwatch.com/

I will really really miss Howie...  I hope Janey kicks some butt, but she'll probably go home on Thursday.


----------



## Dssturbo1

bye bye howie, here's to you finding the boobies you always wanted to stare at.............


----------



## vertigo235

So if Mike is HOH, does that mean the veto comp is completely pointless? Since he has coup dta (however it's spelled), he can still change the votes at the last seccond...


----------



## Langree

vertigo235 said:


> So if Mike is HOH, does that mean the veto comp is completely pointless? Since he has coup dta (however it's spelled), he can still change the votes at the last seccond...


could make for a fun twist.


----------



## vertigo235

I hope he uses it to totally sideswipe everyone.


----------



## flyers088

Langree said:


> could make for a fun twist.


He can't put up the POV winner, so whoever that is may be the only one that is safe besides Will.


----------



## Langree

The question is, can he put up 2 people, wait til eviction night, see if pov is used, replace that person, then use he coupe power to throw 2 totally different ones up with no hope of veto.


----------



## flyers088

He can but the only one he needs to backdoor is Janie. She can't have a chance to win POV to save herself. This may be their best chance to get her out.


----------



## debtoine

flyers088 said:


> He can but the only one he needs to backdoor is Janie. She can't have a chance to win POV to save herself. This may be their best chance to get her out.


There are only 7 people left. 6 play for POV. It's almost certain that Janie will get to play this week.


----------



## darthrsg

debtoine said:


> Howie voted out.


<tips 40>for Jedi Howie</tips 40>


----------



## appleye1

It appears that CBS is breaking with past tradition and is keeping the live feeds up for longer periods during this double eviction. (In the past the feeds could be down for hours, maybe days.) 

In the unlikely event that someone from BB is viewing this thread I just want to say "Thanks, CBS and BB!" :up:


----------



## go4amiller

I think CT wants to see James leave this week. James is the Benedict Arnold. At least chilltown has been true to their alliance. They may be liars, but they are loyal to their alliance. However, they may show James what it feels like when the alliance betrays you. Now that would great TV!!!!


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

debtoine said:


> Mike is the new HOH.


This effectively makes him HoH for 2 weeks in a row now, since next week, he'll be able to put up any two he likes as well...

Very good news for CT indeed... the ability to take out two people of their choice two weeks in a row... talk about power...


----------



## Skittles

Mikkel_Knight said:


> This effectively makes him HoH for 2 weeks in a row now, since next week, he'll be able to put up any two he likes as well...
> 
> Very good news for CT indeed... the ability to take out two people of their choice two weeks in a row... talk about power...


Actually, since Julie said the Coup was only good for three evictions, it technicially should expire this Thursday, shouldn't it?


----------



## dthmj

Skittles said:


> Actually, since Julie said the Coup was only good for three evictions, it technicially should expire this Thursday, shouldn't it?


That's how I understood it.


----------



## mwhip

Skittles said:


> Actually, since Julie said the Coup was only good for three evictions, it technically should expire this Thursday, shouldn't it?


Yep.

I think James voted for Howie at least that is what I gather from the updates.

Also Janelle and Will talked a lot last night and it "appears" Will opened up to her. He basically told her that he hates himself that he is so good at this game and that it tears him up that he can actually treat people this way. He talked about how he is a completely different person out of the house and how he would never do some of the things he does in there. People think he is actually sincere this time.

Looks like Boogie will put up James and Janelle and Will said he is going to push to get James out if he wins veto then they will put up Dani.

CT is in a good position until the end right now if they can turn it on and keep the HoH's between them, Janelle and Erika they are in perfect shape.


----------



## mwhip

Holy crap I totally forgot about CG. Looks like one of these weeks (soon) someone needs to take him out. This week is a good week to do that and it is a safe bet for CT to keep all the power players in and at each others throats.


----------



## go4amiller

I will admit Will is really good at this game. He knows how to charm and be funny. He takes time to get know players. Boogie on the hand, is riding on Will's coattail. He would not have lasted in the game, had it not been for Will. Boogie likes to act like the godfather, controlling the game. But Boogie could not have done it without Will knowing how to charm and be funny. 

But what is amazing is that Will has NEVER WON HOH ever. He is doing it again, not winning HOH, that way in the end, people will love him when they come back to vote on the final two. He can say he never nominated anyone for eviction. 

Now, who is the nicest person and could use the money more than anyone, and that is chicken george. Boogie and Will have so much money that it is not going to impact and change the lives of people around him. So if Janie can't win, I would like to see Chicken George with Will and Boogie in the end. That would be so awesome!!! P


----------



## SuperZippy

if you are giving the money to charity i say danielle is as good a choice as george...


----------



## katbug

I would think taking CG to the final 3 would be a good move. He would be easy to beat in the last competition, ensuring anyone into the final 2.
Finals: I'd love to see Janelle there, but doubt she'll make it. If she can't be there, I'd choose Dani. IMO, those are the only 2 who actually deserve it in this game. Janelle for playing harder than anyone, Dani for playing strategically. Ok, Will has been pretty strategic too, but it's kinda chicksh** way out to have everyone else do his dirty work. Jani and Dani never backed down from having to take that on.


----------



## scottykempf

katbug said:


> I would think taking CG to the final 3 would be a good move. He would be easy to beat in the last competition, ensuring anyone into the final 2.
> Finals: I'd love to see Janelle there, but doubt she'll make it.


One word: Cowboy. :down:


----------



## katbug

Hmmm...you've got a point there. I guess it just depends on what the competition was and the way things are going, they'd probably rig it to give CG more of an advantage.


----------



## Langree

I wouldn't count on Will being truly sincere yet, he knows that these are the people that will have the final say in who wins. He plays Jani like Hendrix plays guitar, so he's feeding her this sob story about how he hates himself. I think he's laying the groundwork for getting to the final 2.


----------



## mwhip

If this were a charity I would give it to Dani or CG but it is a game and whoever has the best gameplay deserves to win. So far hands down that is Will.


----------



## NJChris

Skittles said:


> Actually, since Julie said the Coup was only good for three evictions, it technicially should expire this Thursday, shouldn't it?


 True, but he lost that power anyway, since he told Will about it.

They really should have made the power be he had to use it right then and there when they told him about it.. it would have made it much more interesting.


----------



## debtoine

I'm not sure that he lost it by telling Will what it was, or if the producers voided it because he won HOH, and then told people (he told Dani he lost it too). I've read both speculations on other forums. I guess we'll have to wait until the show airs on Thurs for the Chenbot to reveal that the power is no longer in play.

Aside from Will and Dani, I think Woogie is telling everyone that he still has the power, in order to continue manipulating them. We'll see how long that lasts. Dani can't keep her mouth shut for long.

deb


----------



## Dnamertz

mwhip said:


> Looks like Boogie will put up James and Janelle and Will said he is going to push to get James out if he wins veto then they will put up Dani.


If James and Janelle are the two people Boogie wants out, he should NOT nominate either one. Then after the veto ceremony plays out, he can use the coup-de-ta to put up James and Janelle just before the vote.

If he nominates them first, then one could win veto and be protected from the coup.

Of course, he should have just thrown the HOH comp this week, and let someone else take the heat for the nominations. Then if the nominations ended up being bad for CT, Boogie could have used the coup to fix it. Now, as HOH, Boogie can't compete next week (does anyone know if he would have been allowed to compete for next weeks HOH if he wasn't HOH this week but used the coup?).


----------



## Dnamertz

dthmj said:


> I know in previous seasons it was tiresome to watch every week the PoV go virtually unused. But now it's getting tiresome and predictable to see that whoever is nominated and targeted for eviction to win it, save themselves, and the replacement go home. It's just the same thing every week, rinse and repeat.


Yep. I feel that being HOH is almost pointless. Every week (except week 1) the veto has been used. The person who is HOH never gets to evict the person they wanted out. BB needs to change the veto next season. Maybe instead of removing yourself from the block, the veto winner can just veto one person's vote (like James did earlier). Or, if any veto winner uses the veto, they can't compete in the next HOH.


----------



## dthmj

Dnamertz said:


> Yep. I feel that being HOH is almost pointless. Every week (except week 1) the veto has been used. The person who is HOH never gets to evict the person they wanted out. BB needs to change the veto next season. Maybe instead of removing yourself from the block, the veto winner can just veto one person's vote (like James did earlier). Or, if any veto winner uses the veto, they can't compete in the next HOH.


What they need to do is just stop manipulating the outcome so blatenly. If they would just have the same type of comps they have had in previous seasons we wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## debtoine

Noms are over...don't know who's up though.

An announcement was just made that the veto comp is tonight.


----------



## debtoine

Sounds like James and Janie are up.


----------



## verdugan

katbug said:


> Dani for playing strategically. Ok, Will has been pretty strategic too, but it's kinda chicksh** way out to have everyone else do his dirty work.


Letting others do your dirty work is a perfectly good strategy in the game (and successfull since he won BB2). I wouldn't call it chickens**t. He's just as stretegic of a player as Dani. In my opinion, he's a better player than her.


----------



## flyers088

verdugan said:


> Letting others do your dirty work is a perfectly good strategy in the game (and successfull since he won BB2). I wouldn't call it chickens**t. He's just as stretegic of a player as Dani. In my opinion, he's a better player than her.


That's exactly the way Howie was playing and see where it got him.


----------



## katbug

I think in BB-Allstars it is pretty chicken. Yeah, it's a good strategy, but in the end I'd respect a player more who didn't back down from being in the spotlight with a big target on their back than one who did everything behind the scenes while appearing to float along.


----------



## Langree

katbug said:


> I think in BB-Allstars it is pretty chicken. Yeah, it's a good strategy, but in the end I'd respect a player more who didn't back down from being in the spotlight with a big target on their back than one who did everything behind the scenes while appearing to float along.


But is it "shame on Will" for doing it (again), or "Shame on the other HG's" for falling for Will's BS after knowing he did pretty much the same tactic in S2, if it were me I woulda tried to toss him first thing, now it may b to late.


----------



## katbug

Oh, there's no denying that it's shame on the HGs for falling for it again...just don't want to see that strategy take him to the finals is all. I'd rather see someone there who really put themselves out there and risked it all by not hiding behind others.


----------



## Dnamertz

dthmj said:


> What they need to do is just stop manipulating the outcome so blatenly. If they would just have the same type of comps they have had in previous seasons we wouldn't have this problem.


Another thing BB needs to do next season to improve the show is enlarge the size of the jury. Having only 7 jury members makes it easy to have a 4 or 5 person alliance dominate the jury, which happened last season. I would also love to see the final 2 be held accountable by every houseguest that got evicted. If you lied or stabbed someone in the back in weeks 1, 2, 3, 4, or 5, you should have to face that person on the jury.


----------



## go4amiller

Dnamertz said:


> Another thing BB needs to do next season to improve the show is enlarge the size of the jury. Having only 7 jury members makes it easy to have a 4 or 5 person alliance dominate the jury, which happened last season. I would also love to see the final 2 be held accountable by every houseguest that got evicted. If you lied or stabbed someone in the back in weeks 1, 2, 3, 4, or 5, you should have to face that person on the jury.


I totally agree. Especially for the ALL STARS GAME. Everyone should have been able to vote in the end.

I do like Will, but I hate boogie. I dislike Boogie because he is rude. He will say one thing to a person's face, then as soon as they leave, his language is harsh about that person. With Will it is just fun to watch him. You have to admit, his duck show, the bath tub scene, was quite entertaining. Will uses his charm, and his smile to put them under his spell.


----------



## mwhip

Not that it matters but BB took the power away from Boogie because he told Will and Dani.

Also anyone want to see the full video of Marci and the veto ceremony. CBS edits horribly this was much better:


----------



## debtoine

Looks like Janie won the POV...she's wearing it around her neck.

deb


----------



## go4amiller

mwhip said:


> Not that it matters but BB took the power away from Boogie because he told Will and Dani.
> 
> Also anyone want to see the full video of Marci and the veto ceremony. CBS edits horribly this was much better:


I missed that video. Thanks for sharing the link. I thought it was odd that Marci just walked to the seat and did not say anything. I really thought it was odd.
CBS should have kept that in. That is so Marci. This year watching the BB has been disappointing.

I still can't believe when they did the veto nominations when Dani was HOH and she was trying to get out Jani. They had great prizes, and only those that were able to compete won them. In addition, those that did not compete suffered the worse consequenses. Just horrible how they really screwed up this season. No chances on CBS winning any awards for the Big Brother 7 All Stars show.


----------



## verdugan

flyers088 said:


> That's exactly the way Howie was playing and see where it got him.


The difference is that Howie was just sitting back and letting things happen. Meanwhile, Will is making things happen. He just gets other people to do the dirty work for him.


----------



## mchips

debtoine said:


> Looks like Janie won the POV...she's wearing it around her neck.
> 
> deb


 :up: :up: :up:

Will scored some points in my book with how he treated Janelle when she was at her lowest last night.

James continues to lose points with me.


----------



## katbug

That version (the youtube video) was much better. Ok, it went on a little long, but some of it like his tackling Janelle and rolling on the floor with her would have been great in the show. 

I am so excited to read Deb's post above. GO JANELLE!!! WOOHOOO!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

mchips said:


> :up: :up: :up:
> 
> Will scored some points in my book with how he treated Janelle when she was at her lowest last night.


He needs her in the game. She keeps the target off of him, and helps remove other houseguests. He can't just let her quit--that would hurt his game.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

James insists Janelle cheated. Has been complaining since they came back. Demanded they review the tape. Janelle now just called to diary room.


----------



## mchips

Fool Me Twice said:


> He needs her in the game. She keeps the target off of him, and helps remove other houseguests. He can't just let her quit--that would hurt his game.


 Yes, but that wasn't his only motive to consoling her.

Boogie, Erika, Dani & James continued to berate her behind her back while she was at her lowest, and Will would not participate, defending her... James said he wondered if she was just faking it, Will immediately looks at him funny, and then proceeds to tell him that no she isn't faking it, that she's really emotional, that a lot of things are just hitting her all at once, yada, yada...

I believe Will stepped out of the game, and seemed genuinely concerned with her well-being... it just so happened that he also wanted to keep her in the game for his own end game between he and Boogie...


----------



## katbug

What?!? James whining 'cuz he didn't win something?! Say it isn't so!!! lmao


----------



## mchips

Will to CG & Janie: "When he (James) doesn't get his way, he's like an angry 4-year-old all jacked up on Pezz..."


----------



## appleye1

mchips said:


> Will to CG & Janie: "When he (James) doesn't get his way, he's like an angry 4-year-old all jacked up on Pezz..."


Hah! So true!


----------



## SoakinginSoap

I read these posts everyday and enjoy the various comments. Can someome post the links where I can read the live feed results? All I can find at youtube is videos and not sure what the hampster link is. Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Fool Me Twice

SoakinginSoap said:


> I read these posts everyday and enjoy the various comments. Can someome post the links where I can read the live feed results? All I can find at youtube is videos and not sure what the hampster link is. Thanks in advance.....


Here are two:

http://www.jokersupdates.com

http://www.hamsterwatch.com/


----------



## flyers088

katbug said:


> What?!? James whining 'cuz he didn't win something?! Say it isn't so!!! lmao


'

Hey this is how Howie got his way and got the HOH replayed. Heard a podcast Interview with Diane at http://www.rffradio.com/ and she said she has been watching since her eviction and they had some problems with a Veto comp during her season but they would have never replayed it to change the outcome, but BB bowed down when Howie and Janie complained because they would do anything to keep BB6ers in the game.


----------



## katbug

Nah, I don't buy it....that malfunction was SO incredibly obvious that even if Howie hadn't complained I'm sure the viewers would have been PO'd enough to pressure them into redoing it. There was no question at all that the game was messed up and it could easily have been thought to be rigged. 
I don't remember Diane's season having a malfunction, but they might not have shown it to the viewers.
James' whining is just so typical that even when it's for a real reason, it's hard to take him seriously.


----------



## flyers088

But this is the problem the producers invite when you replay 1 comp. There are little things that probably go wrong with every comp. and now that you have set a presidence that you CAN replay comp then everyone is going to protest when it doesn't work out for them. Dani and Erika have also went into the DR to lodge a protest about the comp. so maybe something is up.


----------



## katbug

I can't image that much can go wrong on most comps that aren't run electronically...most are "choose A or B". Dani and Erika complaining is probably just part of the strategy to get the replay, hoping someone else will win, which is what I hope it is, but I'm not discounting that something happened...it sure sounds like it did. I actually didn't want to go to bed last night, thinking I'd miss what happened being posted here, but so far nothing so I'll keep checking back. ;0)


----------



## katbug

Aha, after reading through at Jokers, it apparently has to do with a possible "false start". Apparently Erika didn't see anything 'cuz she was still playing, but James and Dani are demanding to see video.


----------



## dthmj

From what Hamsterwatch said they were fighting over the Howie doll when Janie saw the Marcellus doll and realized it was the correct one and grabbed it and won. 

But James is saying they were fighting over the Howie doll, then he grabbed the Marci doll and she grabbed it out of his hand. (I saw him tell Danielle that on a video).

Either way, it doesn't look like a malfunction as in the HoH comp. It looks like James is a sore loser that Janie took his doll away.


----------



## katbug

lol, yeah there's a lot of talk about fighting over dolls, but that seems to be out in the open like it was ok to fight over them in the comp. James' complaint according to Jokers was that Janelle started before BB said "GO". 
How funny would it be if it really was all over Janie taking James' doll from him. Just the sound of that cracks me up!


----------



## purple6816

I keep hearing talk about how the HG get to interact with the Producers. Is this true.? Can the producers talk with the HG's? That seems to be rigging the show. How can you hand over 500k to someone when it was influenced by the producers. I am ok with them changing the competitions based on the players but, actually talking to the hg's. I think that is wrong.


----------



## mwhip

purple6816 said:


> I keep hearing talk about how the HG get to interact with the Producers. Is this true.? Can the producers talk with the HG's? That seems to be rigging the show. How can you hand over 500k to someone when it was influenced by the producers. I am ok with them changing the competitions based on the players but, actually talking to the hg's. I think that is wrong.


In the diary room they interact with the producers. I saw a couple conversations on you tube where they turned on the wrong camera on the live feeds and it is very much a conversation. I thought the producers only asked questions but apparently there is discussion going on.


----------



## Dnamertz

It appears there were 2 questions that America got wrong in the HOH comp that aired Thursday night (the one that George won). Not only was America wrong when they picked Howie over Boogie as the biggest party animal, but they were also wrong when they picked Marcellus over James as the biggest cry baby. James has now won that award.


----------



## purple6816

What Chicken George is not HOH? So then did they redo the nominations.? Wow they have really screwed the pooch this season with all the redo's. 

How did James know that America made a mistake.? Who told them America made a mistake. Did not know that Miss America was on the show also. 

This season is really starting to suck.


----------



## mchips

I've been watching the feeds.

The false start was just an afterthought, when he didn't get his way in the doll fight. It's not his primary argument.

The way I see it, by his own admission, Janie was there first. He had to reach under her to get to the doll, so he made first contact between the two. How could he reach under her and not touch her. "Incidental contact" is allowed, they just couldn't be purposely pushing each other around. BB has ruled this incident as "incidental contact". James is saying that he has a nail scratch on his hand from Janie, as proof that she pulled the doll out of his hand. But it probably all happened so fast, and because he had to reach under her to get to the doll, I don't see how he could have ever had full possession of the doll. She was there first. He made a go for the doll, by trying to go under her, and she got full possession of the doll first. I don't believe just getting a hand on a doll would mean someone has gotten possession of it. She didn't push him, or try to knock him out of the way (or at least James hasn't claimed that, and if she did, then I'm sure we would be hearing James whine about that as well).

And Erika and Dani did not run to the DR to file a complaint as well, it was that everyone was called to the DR to discuss it. BB was trying to get everyone's perspective on the incident.

Erika said she didn't see anything because she was into the game herself, looking for dolls, so she only caught the whole thing out of the corner of her eye.

Dani said she "couldn't give the producers what they wanted" because she didn't see it either. She said she told them that if they would allow them to see the videos then she could make a decision one way or the other.

James says that BB claims they don't have video footage at the right angle to verify his story, so it's basically he-said, she-said. And none of the other houseguests can corroborate his story.

Boogie and Will are supporting Janie.

It's several hours later, they've all since gone to bed and gotten back up, and James is still not letting it go. Dani just keeps telling him that the producers have made a ruling and that "it is what it is."


----------



## mchips

purple6816 said:


> What Chicken George is not HOH? So then did they redo the nominations.? Wow they have really screwed the pooch this season with all the redo's.


 No screw-up... This is a double-eviction week. CG's reign is over. James won POV, Howie was put up and evicted in his place.

Boogie won next HOH, and put up James and Janelle (but he and Will are now working with Janelle instead of the LOD). James thinks they are still working with him, although he seems a little suspicious.


----------



## go4amiller

I personally think Will's plan is to get voted out so he can go the house and uses his power to vote the way he wants the votes to go. That is the way Will works. He has probably made a deal to share the money.


----------



## go4amiller

I had no idea that Howie was on "blinddate" show. How funny!






Very funny!


----------



## go4amiller

Can BB7 give James some cheese with his whine!

James is such a baby!!! Sore Loser!!! James needs to realize he is on TV and on Internet feeds, despite not winning the BB7 Game, many fromthe show advance and become bigger stars. No way will JAMES will ever be a STAR!!!! He is such a diva!!! HE has no likability factor. He has no reason to call Janie [email protected]*& . If he feels she cheated, call her a cheater, but not a [email protected]&*. James just has no class. I have no idea why anyone wanted him to come back to BB7. Janie is a better player than James, and he knows since he lost the game, he is now the best target. I hope they have cheese at the S. house. 

I believe in KARMA, and James is finally getting what has been coming to him. BYE BYE BYE JAMES. I feel sorry for the S. House. All James is going to do is whine, whine, whine, so be sure he has enough cheese with his whines.


----------



## katbug

My belief as to how he got back in is because so many people didn't watch previous seasons and only knew the S6 cast, so went with as many of them as they could. Too bad since there were so many other greats from past seasons. Although, a lot of those "greats" weren't even choices :0(


----------



## vertigo235

go4amiller said:


> I had no idea that Howie was on "blinddate" show. How funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very funny!


Comedy GOLD!


----------



## Dnamertz

mchips said:


> Boogie won next HOH, and put up James and Janelle (but he and Will are now working with Janelle instead of the LOD). James thinks they are still working with him, although he seems a little suspicious.


Looks like James shouldn't have turned on the S6 alliance after all. Sure Janelle lied to him in order to evict Diane, but I doubt she would have turned on him as soon as CT is turning on him. She was loyal to Howie and Kaysar, and would have still been loyal to James had he not appeared to be working against her.


----------



## flyers088

She would only stay loyal until she was sure she could get him out, not by her hand, and still get his vote in the end.


----------



## go4amiller

flyers088 said:


> She would only stay loyal until she was sure she could get him out, not by her hand, and still get his vote in the end.


Janie would have stayed loyal to him to the final 5.

What happened is that James allowed his emotions to control his gameplan. When Janie did not do what James wanted when she was HOH, to get rid of a member of CT, that pissed off James and he made the decision to make one of his own members of the alliance a target. If he had been smart, he would have kept Janie as long as possible because he knows Janie is good at competitions, and James knows he is good and winning the POV, had he stuck with his alliance, this game would be different.

Even James admitted on one of the shows, he chooses his move each week, based on the move played. Will on the otherhand, he is thinking two to three moves ahead, then goes back and figures out how to make the first and second move the way he wants so his third move will work. That is what you call a good player. The best lawyers think that way. They can't be thinking what the next move might be, they have to be thinking several moves ahead and then figure out how to make all the pieces move that way. Johnny Cochran was one of the best.

So James has no one to blame but himself. He made a foolish move to go after Janie early in the game and to align himself with another team without thinking how the move might affect his first alliance, and then Kaysar was gone. BAD MOVE!! BAD STRATEGY!!!

History has proven that one wants a Benedict Arnold on their team. For any team, they will use him , and dump him as soon as possible when they no longer needed him. Just amazes me that James switched teams because Janie did not do what he wanted. He is such a baby

Anyhow, I look forward to seeing James gone!!! Sorry Seq. House!!! I hope this is the last of James we will ever see. He is diva, and no one likes to see a straight guy acting like a diva!!! Wait Correction, no one likes to see a straight guy act like a big baby!

I will be so glad when they evict him.

As Howie would say "The force is with you Janie!" GO JEDI JANIE!!!!


----------



## AstroDad

go4amiller said:


> Just amazes me that James switched teams because Janie did not do what he wanted. He such a baby


It wasn't just that she didn't do what he wanted, it was that he wanted to nominate chill town the previous week and she SWORE that if he nominated who SHE wanted she (or whatever S6 person) would nominate Chill Town next. James didn't want ot do it but went ahead with what they wanted for the sake of the alliance.

She didn't. I'd be pissed too.

That said, I think it was stupid to abandon the alliance over it, but the next time I won HOH or a veto I sure as hell would be doing what I wanted.


----------



## go4amiller

Hey I loved tonight's episode. I loved it when Howie got into Boogie's face. That was awesome. James jumped in, but should not have. Had Boogie hit howie, we could have seen a fight and a double eviction tonight. 

Also, he gave the cold shoulder to James. He was mad at CG, but Howie realized that CT got to him, so you could tell Howie once he started to cool down, he would no longer be mad at CG.


----------



## go4amiller

If this is not the pot calling the kettle Black





In addition, at least James admit that Will is the smart one and he is NOT!


----------



## go4amiller

Do you think will, boogie and Janie make it to the final three?


----------



## Dnamertz

go4amiller said:


> Hey I loved tonight's episode. I loved it when Howie got into Boogie's face. That was awesome. James jumped in, but should not have. Had Boogie hit howie, we could have seen a fight and a double eviction tonight.


Had Boogie hit Howie, Boogie would've been evicted and gotten his butt kicked. BTW, way to bully the old man (CG)...real class act Boogie. Thats 2 jury memebers Boogie said he wouldn't evict, and then he evicted them...remeber Boogie, you reap what you sow.


----------



## go4amiller

Dnamertz said:


> Had Boogie hit Howie, Boogie would've been evicted and gotten his butt kicked. BTW, way to bully the old man (CG)...real class act Boogie.


I have always stated, boogie feels he is like GODFATHER.

By the way, Will is playing Boogie like he plays the others. Will did not "accidently" forget to tell Boogie about his talk to CG. Will intentionally did not tell Boogie. Had CG nominated Will, boogie would have felt he needed to use his power. Will knows Boogie has the power to change the nominations, but does not know whether he change one or both. So Will figured out playing several moves, if BOogie or him do not win the next hoh, it is possible that someone could put them both up and Boogie would save himself and change the nomination if niether one of them won the POV to save themself. At this time, Will does not know that the power is good to veto both nominations. Will is probably thinking, Boogie will save himself, so Will thought, I have to get boogie to use the power now so I will ask CG to nominate me. I think everyone here knows that Will did not "accidently" forget to let Boogie in on his plan.

As I stated, Will is thinking several moves ahead of the game.


----------



## mwhip

I think Will actually does like Janelle a little. He is always talking about keeping her over Dani, James, Erika or CG. He wants her in the final 3. The only problem with this and I am not sure Will knows it is Janelle might be the only one in the house that can beat him in the final two for jury votes. Sure Will has played the game masterfully but once some of those people figure out how badly he played them they will not amused and Janelle beat them straight up in competitions where they had a fighting chance.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

mwhip said:


> I think Will actually does like Janelle a little. He is always talking about keeping her over Dani, James, Erika or CG. He wants her in the final 3. The only problem with this and I am not sure Will knows it is Janelle might be the only one in the house that can beat him in the final two for jury votes. Sure Will has played the game masterfully but once some of those people figure out how badly he played them they will not amused and Janelle beat them straight up in competitions where they had a fighting chance.


I think its about time Janelle goes. No way can they take her to final 3 and win. They know that and she will be gone shortly.


----------



## katbug

But how would the jury find out Will played them? Already there are several people saying that they wouldn't vote for Janelle in the end (Dani...though I think she might out of respect for the game, James), and they set Marci up so that Janelle looks like she double-crossed him so probably lost his vote as well. 
Will's still playing it pretty smart. Don't know that he (thinks he) needs to worry about votes if he's with Janelle at the end.


----------



## mwhip

When they get in the sequester house they will start to talk to each other more openly. 

At this point the only two people I want to win are Janelle or Will.


----------



## unicorngoddess

mwhip said:


> At this point the only two people I want to win are Janelle or Will.


+1!

They're the only two playing the game right. Will plays stratigicly and Janelle plays physically. I'd put Dani into that catagory too, but I think she depends on other people too much.


----------



## JFriday

I have a feeling Dani will win it all. I think she is right up there with Will as a player. She almost shot hereslf in the foot in the begining this year but has recovered nicely.


----------



## cwoody222

I don't think Dani will win it. She trusts Will WAY too much. The way she ran and hugged Boogie after he won HOH said it all. She really believes she's a part of their "team".


----------



## mwhip

JFriday said:


> I have a feeling Dani will win it all. I think she is right up there with Will as a player. She almost shot hereslf in the foot in the begining this year but has recovered nicely.


Nah because everyone is on to her. Everyone except James and Erika. Will and Janelle know and Will has been telling Boogie. Will for some reason wants to get Dani out before Janelle...still not sure why.


----------



## dthmj

I'm pretty sure we'll see a final three of Woogie and Janelle. 

And Dani has already mentioned that if Janelle is in the final two she'll have to vote for her.

I think James is going home this week.


----------



## scottykempf

Amazing to me that Will, Mike Boogie, and Chicken George have made it this far. They could go all the way!!! (I for one didn't watch until Season 4, but like Will and Boogie.)


----------



## mwhip

Veto ceremony was a little while ago and Janelle saved herself. Boogie put up CG and the talk at the moment is to use this week to get rid of CG.


----------



## mchips

mwhip said:


> Veto ceremony was a little while ago and Janelle saved herself. Boogie put up CG and the talk at the moment is to use this week to get rid of CG.


 Actually, they're getting rid of James.

Boogie and Will are working together with Janelle, atm, to get rid of James. This plan was started by Will before James and Janelle were put on the block; the night Will stayed up all night with Janelle after her emotional breakdown. Boogie wants to trust Erika, but Will says he trusts Janelle way more than Erika.

Erika wants to get rid of James as well. She thinks she's working with Boogie and Will to get rid of James, and that Janelle is voting to keep James; but Janelle will be voting to keep CG.

The only person who is voting to keep James will be Danielle. Even if Danielle is able to convince Erika to vote to keep James, and she is trying, Will and Janelle will be voting out James, and Boogie will be the tie breaker to vote out James. Danielle thinks it's going to be her and Will voting to keep James, and that Boogie will be the tie breaker to vote out CG, but they're going to vote out James instead.

Boogie wants to tell Danielle before the vote that they're voting out James, but Will really doesn't, but conceded to Boogie that they can tell Danielle, but not now, to wait until just before the vote.

Will is working Danielle to make her believe that if Janelle wins HOH this next week that she's coming after CT, so that hopefully Danielle won't feel she needs to win it, so she won't try as hard, so Will or Janelle will then win it. Will is having Janelle tell James that she's going after CT as well, so that James will then go to Danielle to corroborate what Will is telling Danielle. They're trying to get Danielle to feel comfortable that Janelle is not coming after her so that she'll want to throw the HOH competition, thinking that Janelle is going to do her dirty work by going after CT.

But if Janelle wins HOH, she's going to go after Danielle/Erika, but they want both Danielle and Erika to think that Janelle is going after Will/Boogie for getting Marci and Howie voted out, so that hopefully they will both throw the competition to Janelle.


----------



## go4amiller

I really hope for Janie's sake they will get rid of James. When Janie goes back and watches the show, she will shocked to see when James left the team. James was for gunning for her, and Kaysar got in the way.

As for the people in the S. HOuse. In the past the person who got voted off would bring a tape of the show, so the people in the s. house really do know what is going on in the house.


----------



## mwhip

Yeah they bring them a tape but no diary room stuff basically what they show competitions and gags.


----------



## katbug

I was really looking forward to seeing them in S. house. I hope that they just didn't yet because of having to put so much into one show and because at the time it was just Marci, so would have been boring. I love seeing both "games" going on at the same time. ;0)


----------



## verdugan

katbug said:


> I was really looking forward to seeing them in S. house. I hope that they just didn't yet because of having to put so much into one show and because at the time it was just Marci, so would have been boring. I love seeing both "games" going on at the same time. ;0)


They are reducing the season by a couple of weeks, so I don't know how much more time they'll have to show the S. House. It'd be fun to at least see their reactions when the new person shows up.


----------



## appleye1

I think there's a pretty good chance there will be another double eviction week this week and probably next week too. There's 5 people left to get rid of before the final show and only 3 weeks to do it (show ends 9/12). Who knows how they'll do it, but with 5 people and 9 shows left before the finale, getting rid of someone every other show would work nicely.


----------



## katbug

Just bumping this back up so it doesn't get buried. I keep hoping for more updates, lol.


----------



## dthmj

From what I can figure out, the plan is still to evict James - with everyone but Danielle in the know.


----------



## unicorngoddess

verdugan said:


> They are reducing the season by a couple of weeks, so I don't know how much more time they'll have to show the S. House. It'd be fun to at least see their reactions when the new person shows up.


They would usually sneak those clips in like the last 5 minutes of the show. They'd show the people is the s. house living it up on the beach and enjoying themselves and such but they usually wouldn't go into much detail. After the first person was sent we'd get to see that person waiting at the front door or whatever so they would see who was voted out next and then they'd discuss their reactions to that person being voted out and such. It wouldn't surprise me if we got to see Marc in sequester maybe at the end of tonight's show and then seeing his reaction to Howie walking throug the doors next.


----------



## katbug

Ooh, I sure hope you're right about them still being on track to get rid of James. Things change so quickly in the house this year that ya never know, but I'm glad to hear that it's still the plan. Thanks!! ;0)


----------



## verdugan

unicorngoddess said:


> They would usually sneak those clips in like the last 5 minutes of the show. They'd show the people is the s. house living it up on the beach and enjoying themselves and such but they usually wouldn't go into much detail. After the first person was sent we'd get to see that person waiting at the front door or whatever so they would see who was voted out next and then they'd discuss their reactions to that person being voted out and such. It wouldn't surprise me if we got to see Marc in sequester maybe at the end of tonight's show and then seeing his reaction to Howie walking throug the doors next.


Yeah, that's what they did for Season ..., the one with the twins. Was it season 5? It was funny how 'friendly' everybody was when somebody showed up in sequester who they couldn't stand in the house. Totally phony, but made for good TV.


----------



## unicorngoddess

verdugan said:


> Yeah, that's what they did for Season ..., the one with the twins. Was it season 5? It was funny how 'friendly' everybody was when somebody showed up in sequester who they couldn't stand in the house. Totally phony, but made for good TV.


Someone was talking about that on the live feeds or something the other day. Something about how sequester isn't all that bad because you actually get to connect with the people from the house because you're all losers so there's nothing to compete for anymore. I can see how people would get along better when the pressure is off for them to win stuff.


----------



## mchips

katbug said:


> Ooh, I sure hope you're right about them still being on track to get rid of James. Things change so quickly in the house this year that ya never know, but I'm glad to hear that it's still the plan. Thanks!! ;0)


 Yes, the plan is still full steam ahead to get rid of James...

Boogie wants to tell Danielle, so that she doesn't feel blind-sided, and then gets pissed and goes for the HOH to go after he and Will. But Will doesn't want to tell Danielle, because he feels that she will then go and tell James, which will piss him off, and then he'll spend the next two days telling Janelle how evil Will & Boogie are, that they're just using her, that she can't trust them, and will tell her about LOD, and then they will lose Janelle.

Will told Boogie that this is a pivotal point between them and Janelle. Janelle feels screwed over by them, and needs a sign of good faith from them, by their actions, that they're with her, and if she feels she's still being played, they'll lose her for good. Boogie feels he can trust Erika more, but Will says, no, they can trust Janelle "way more." That Erika just bounces around to wherever the power is. That if they give Janelle this one sign of faith that they're with her, she will run to the end with both of them. Janelle is loyal to her alliance, so long as she doesn't feel she's being screwed.

Will conceded that Boogie made a good point that Danielle could end up pissed if they don't tell her beforehand, and then go after HOH, which they don't want her to. So, Will coached Boogie on how to "ease" Danielle into it... Will began it with Danielle, by just laying hints that he feels James may be double-dipping between them and Janelle. The next day, Boogie essentially said a lot of the same things, just to "feel" her out. They want her to know, but at the same time make her feel that they're still with her. The plan is to plant these seeds, then grab her 5 min. before the vote and make something up that they overheard James and Janelle talking, and he's working with Janelle again, so they've got to let him go.

Danielle is torn... she told Boogie that she understands, and that if James is gone, then Janelle won't be after her any longer, because they told Danielle that the only reason Janelle was trying to get Danielle out, was because she felt that if Danielle was gone, she'd get James back, and so Danielle told Boogie that she understands that James going could get Janelle off her back, as a way of telling him that she's open to the idea of voting out James.

Danielle then spoke with Erika, again trying to convince Erika to vote out CG. But Erika's mind seems made up, that she's voting out James, and tried to convince Danielle that it's in her best interest to vote out James as well. But Danielle is visibly torn, and admitted that she's going back and forth (to vote out James or not). Boogie and Will's ideal plan is to get Danielle to vote out James as well, so that Boogie doesn't have to be the tie breaker, and therefore the bad guy to James.

Will is definitely the mastermind between he and Boogie. Will sees the bigger picture, Boogie does not... Boogie, like what he did with CG to get him to put up Howie, is too quick to want to just strong arm someone into doing what he wants. He doesn't seem to be able to step back and see the bigger picture, but instead focuses on the then and now. Will plants seeds, and slowly coaxes people into doing his bidding. He doesn't argue with people, not even with Boogie. He has a way of getting people to feel they've come to their own conclusion, that just ends up being what Will wants... he's definitely a people-person. Plus, he seems to have a Plan A, B & C, and works to make a given situation work for him, however it turns out...

If it wasn't for Will, I do not believe Boogie would have made it this far.

Btw, Danielle is falling for the Janelle is gunning for CT thing, and therefore when she was talking to Erika, she was ready to throw the HOH comp to Janelle. Erika doesn't seem fully convinced yet, but Danielle was telling her that if they let Janelle win it, she'll go after CT, and then cannot compete for HOH the following week, and then they can go after her. Danielle's ready to throw it, but Erika's not yet convinced. Erika says she still wants HOH "so bad."

Danielle even went to Janelle yesterday and asked for a one-week truce between the two of them. Janelle told Will and Boogie about it, but Boogie didn't believe her, and told Will that he thinks Janelle just made that up to play them. Later, Danielle confirmed to Will that she did ask for that truce with Janelle. Boogie then apologized to Janelle for not believing her (Will told Boogie to apologize, so that Janelle would feel they're being open and honest with her, to tell her that Boogie didn't believe her at first, but now he does because they heard it from Danielle as well). So, Will seems to genuinely like Janelle, and trusts her. He just has to keep working with Boogie to get Boogie to trust her as much as he does. But because of Boogie's "showmance" with Erika, he's still leaning toward Erika to go to the end with. Will told Boogie that after this week, they have to make a decision, and run the rest of the game with one of the three girls (Janelle, Erika or Danielle). Will wants Janelle, but Boogie wants Erika. Boogie often seems to resist Will at first, but in the end, he does what Will wants and how Will coaches him to do it. By Danielle making that truce with Janelle, it told Boogie that Danielle would be willing to throw them under the bus, which is what Will has been telling Boogie all along. That Danielle and Erika will float, that Janelle is the only one that will stay true to their alliance to the end. Janelle didn't want to play James, Danielle or Erika. She was making it clear that Erika makes her "vomit", but Will has been coaching Janelle on how to make them all three feel safe with her, to make them think that she's gunning for CT. Again, to get them to relax during this next HOH comp.

That's it in a nutshell, so far...

So, yes, all that to say, that as of this moment, the plan still seems very much to vote James out, and the only person that seems wavering, is Danielle.


----------



## verdugan

mchips, thanks for the recap/analysis. Very much appreciated.


----------



## katbug

Thank you for the update! Good stuff!!


----------



## SuperZippy

great synopsis...thanks..


----------



## BeanMeScot

I think Will is correct in gaining favor with Janelle. I think she will be loyal to them if she feels they are loyal to her. The rest of them are like Marcellas and move whichever way the wind blows. She said she would nominate them if she gets HOH this week. I don't know that she can do it. I think Will will talk her out of it, even if she wins.


----------



## go4amiller

Here is the video that tigershere posted called DOLLGATE. Will is great in the video, expecially when he states that BB7 is fixed in Janie's favor.






I also loved the celebration dance. That was funny to see.

Way to go Janie. The force is with you Janie. Shall be interesting how James will react when he is told he has been voted out. James I think is the type to tell Dani in front of everyone as he is leaving not to trust the LOD. Janie better not vote for CG. James stated it would kill him knowing that he left before Chicken George.


----------



## bottomsup

^ I could watch that over and over again!


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

go4amiller said:


> Shall be interesting how James will react when he is told he has been voted out.


Interestingly enough, I would be willing to bet that James will leave the house with much more class than Howie could ever think of mustering.

May even be Richard Hatch-ish "I've been bamboozled". I don't see him throwing anything close to resembling the hissy-fit Howie threw when he got voted out...

James may be a whiner, but he's not a drama queen ala Howie


----------



## verdugan

Mikkel_Knight said:


> James may be a whiner, but he's not a drama queen ala Howie


I disagree. I think he is most def. a drama queen. He might not get up in somebody's face, but he will still make a scene. At least I hope he does


----------



## SoakinginSoap

Excellent recap, mchips! 

The plan is set to vote James out, but it always amazes me, how these plans never work.

Backdoors have been plentiful this season. Plus who knows what wrench Julie may have up her sleeves. Should be an interesting finish.


----------



## mchips

There's a discussion going on in the Big Brother 8/22 episode thread that it was Boogie's plan to align with Janelle. It surprised me, but the TV edit did make it appear that it was Boogie's idea. But it wasn't... it was Will's. He then had to sell it to Boogie, who wasn't immediately up for it. The TV edit basically showed Boogie just repeating their plan to Will, making it appear that he was just coming up with that plan at that moment and pitching it to Will.

The TV episode just showed a few minutes of several hours of conversation. They also showed much of it (that is, convo's between Will/Boogie and Will/Janelle) out of the actual chronological order that it took place.

I almost jumped into the BB 8/22 thread, but decided not to, since this bit of info was obtained from watching the live feed.

-----

Will told Boogie today that he has 0% concern with going to the final three with Janelle. Boogie tells him, "You!? ...of all people..." Will assures him that he trusts Janelle completely.

But it depends on this next week. If he or Janelle wins HOH, it's a done deal. If any of the other three win (Danielle, Erika or CG), it will depend on whether Janelle survives the week. If she does, it's on, and they're making a run to the end together. Boogie seems down with it, and Erika's name did not come up. His only concern was that it wasn't a done deal with her yet. Will told him, no, it depends on if everything goes their way this next week, and if so, then it will be.

Will asked Janelle to do a Diary Room session with him. They were in there for two hours last night! Janelle is down with all of this, but she's much more skeptical with Will than ever before. Will has to continually reassure her that he's not playing her. While Will plays everyone, all the time, there is an agreement between the three of them. Since their DR session last night, whenever Janelle starts to doubt it, Will just tells her, what did I tell you during our 8/22 conversation (it appears he's referring to their DR session). Janelle then goes, "I know..." Will then says, "I can't make it any clearer than that." So, whatever exactly was discussed during their DR session is not being shared with the Internet audience. But it's clear that Will, Boogie and Janelle will be working together to the final three, contingent on what all goes down over this next week and a half.

When the show first started, this is the last trio I expected, or wanted, to end up together, but I'm now rooting for it...

-----

Plus, it was nice to finally see the video footage of the veto competition and doll fight, after hearing it over and over from James. It's obvious that James' perception of events was wrong, and Janelle was right. James' story was that Janelle got there first, that she got the Howie doll first. They both agree up to this point. But then James' story was that he and she both realized that she had the Howie doll, and then saw the Marci doll lying there beside them. James says that he then reached under her and grabbed the Marci doll, and that Janelle then grabbed the Marci doll out of his hand. But, no, they were fighting over the Howie doll. He was trying to take it away from her. She then reached down very quickly, and scooped up the Marci doll. James never had the Marci doll...

Danielle did say at one point that she doesn't think James is making it up, or that he's wrong, but that sometimes people's recollection of events is not always 100% accurate. That she basically believes that James believes it, but that she's not necessarily sure that his version of events is what went down, and then gave the example of the news report that set up a crime, I had actually seen that one a few years back (something like several people in a classroom, and then someone is sent into the room to steal... a purse, I believe... several people then see the same thing happen, but all end up with different stories, including over what the perpetrator was wearing or not). It turns out that she was right. James had it wrong.

I loved that dance between Will and Boogie, too... hillarious...


----------



## verdugan

Was it my imagination or did James kind of tripped Janelle? I couldn't really tell if she fell on her own, or if James tripped her with his right arm. Anybody know?


----------



## mchips

There's been no mention on the feeds that James tripped Janelle...

I watched the video footage over and over, and it doesn't appear to me that he tripped Janelle, at least not on purpose. It seems they both just tackled the doll, although it's clear that James was much more intense. Janelle was actually smiling during that scuffle. She was still giggling a bit as it ended, until she looked up at James and realized how serious he was, so then she called him a jerk.

I loved her "I broke a nail" comment and gesture...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

So, it looks like Janie wants Will wants Janie, and I'm guessing their "talk" in the DR was Will explaining that he wanted to pursue a relationship, but not on camera, probably because they are both officially attached to someone else. Will keeps stealing kisses from Janie by saying he wants to tell her a secret, then leans in quickly then out again.

Here's one stolen kiss (at the 1:38 mark):





A game of spin the bottle gives Janelle an excuse to tackle Will and kiss him (at the end):





And here's Will protesting too much, and not running away:





And there has also been a multi-part story concocted by Will and Janie during their marathon walking sessions about a stepbrother and stepsister who secretly fall in love with each other, but are afraid to tell their parents--the character's names are Will and Janelle.

I wonder if any of this will be confirmed on Thursday, or if Will and Janelle convinced the producers to keep it hush-hush, for the sake of their girl/boy-friend's feelings.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Although, now that I've read over the Discussion forum at Jokers, it seems that a lot of people think that Will is just manipulating Janelle... I don't know. It sure doesn't seem like it to me. But then, I don't watch the feeds 24/7 like the shut-ins over there do.


----------



## unicorngoddess

You know, even if it were just a manipulation on both their parts, how great would it be to see Will propose to Jani on the live show! Boogie stole Will's thunder in S2 so why don't the two of them plot together to steal the show on the finale...no matter which one of them wins


----------



## mchips

After a couple of days of Will and Boogie laying the groundwork with Danielle that they're paranoid about James, they just had their meeting with her that they're voting him out for sure.

Danielle seemed fine with it, to them, telling them that she understands and that they've got to do what's best for them (for the most part, with a few reservations, that they're putting her in a difficult position with James, that she had been assuring him that he would be safe in going up as the pawn, yada, yada, and now he's getting voted out). They tried to assure her that they've still got her back, that they're afraid that if Janelle wins HOH, James is going to work with her to get them out, and that he's going to throw the competition to Janelle (they've been telling her that they're afraid that he's going to throw the HOH competition to Janelle so that she can take out CT)... 

Danielle went to battle for James yesterday, so to speak... she kept hammering Erika to vote out CG, but Erika wouldn't budge. It seemed a couple of times that she was at least thinking about it (but that may have just been for Danielle's benefit). Danielle told James that Will and Boogie are having some concerns with his loyalty, and just kept telling him that he needed to reassure the boys that he's not with Janelle. She even told him at one point that he's got to stop hanging out with Janelle, and that if he does, he needs to immediately go and report their conversation to CT. James doesn't know he's going for sure, yet, just that CT is having a few concerns.

When she and James were talking about it at one point yesterday, Danielle talked about lining up with Janelle to take out CT if they vote him out. But they're not 100% convinced that she's not with CT herself, and are going to wait until the votes tonight. Janelle has been telling him that she's voting for him to stay. If it's 2/2, they'll believe it's Danielle and Janelle voting for James, and so then James will tell Janelle on the way out the door that Danielle has her back.

But it looks like it's going to be a 3/1 vote to vote out James, with Danielle being the only one voting to keep him.

Danielle wanted James told so that he's not blind-sided, and Will/Boogie said that was okay, that they will tell him just before the vote, but don't want him to know before then. Danielle agreed to hold off.


----------



## verdugan

Thanks for the update. I can only hope James is gone.

I wish he didn't have any advance notice to see the shock on his face. But if he does, we'll get some nice whining from him. Good TV either way.


----------



## appleye1

They were talking about the Coup d' Etat a little while ago. Turns out Boogie didn't lose the power after all, but he did get in trouble for talking to Will about it.

From the TVCH live feeds:


> They ask Mike if he can tell them what the big power is and he says that he can.
> M: basically I had three evictions (three weeks) and I could replace one or both of the nominees with people of my choice but not the HOH and not the veto winner and if I changed the evictions the HOH got to play in the HOH competition. I had to decide on the spot, or actually just a little bit before and let them know.
> W: Were they a little disappointed that you didn't use it?
> M: Julie asked me in the HOH room and they might have been a little disappointed.
> Jn: so you didn't even need to win HOH last week
> M: Well sort of kind of but if I used it then the HOH could compete in the HOH comp, it was a tough decision, you would make the person (the HOH) mad at you and they would come after you and I couldn't talk to anyone about it.
> Will complains that BB said that this special power would change the game forever and that it didn't end up doing anything!
> M: It was likely that whoever had it would use it.
> Someone asks if he did almost lose it for talking about it...
> M: did I tell you I almost lost it, last week when Howie left they called me in there and Alison called me in there and made me read this big legal thing, they said they almost took it away because of eye contact that he was making with Will. You (Will) were guessing what it was and they felt that I might have been giving it away...
> E: Is that why you said that they were watching you?
> M: They said that there were people watching me on video and audio all the time...
> Flames
> (ed: pp some)


----------



## Charmedwynn

Great info, Mark!


----------



## unicorngoddess

They just finished food comp. Will said their eating meat and drinking liquor all week, apparently no breads for them. They also won a trampolene and Cg won a slop free pass.


----------



## dimented

What happened to CG actually having to go the entire 60 days with slop!


----------



## BrettStah

dimented said:


> What happened to CG actually having to go the entire 60 days with slop!


That came from a veto competition, where CG and Kaysar were asked how many days of slop they'd be willing to eat. There was nothing shown that said that he would definitely be forced to eat slop for that number of days. BB _could_ have made it definitive - "How many days of slop are you willing to eat - and note that whatever number the winner of the competition will be the number of days he will be forced to eat, with no exceptions at all". Heck, the way it WAS worded doesn't actually mean CG has to eat ANY days of slop - it was simply asking how many days he was willing to eat slop for.


----------



## mchips

Nomination ceremony is over.

In a surprise twist, Erika put up both of CT (Will and Boogie)... 



Spoiler



Just kidding (must be Will's influence over me), Janelle and CG are on the block... Erika plans to put up Will if Janelle or CG win POV and come off the block... Boogie and Will are trying to plant seeds into Erika that Dani is a threat, and that she should be put up instead... Erika doesn't want to be the one to put out Danielle since they've been together since the beginning... she doesn't want to get Danielle angry with her... Will then threw out "an idea"... hey, what if you put up Danielle and tell her it's as a pawn, then Boogie and he flip it and vote her out... he tells her that Danielle can't be angry with her, because they'd be the ones to flip it.


----------



## katbug

lol, very cute. Spoiler makes more sense. ;0)


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

What's going on on the live feeds? Who is Erica going to nominate?


----------



## katbug

rrrobingsonjr: If you look above about 4 posts, you'll see a post by mrchips. He put the nominations that Erika already made in a spoiler, so just highlite that and you'll be able to see who is up on the block. ;0) HTH

I am curious about latest happenings though...anyone watching the feeds wanna tell us if there have been any changes in the house? So far I'm guessing that everything's pretty much the same...I'd check one of the spoiler sites, but am on my way out the door right now.


----------



## vertigo235

Why the spoiler space anyhow? This is a live feed discussion.

Janelle and CG are on the block...


----------



## mchips

Because it was a joke... did you even read it... 

At least katbug seemed to get and appreciate it... thanks katbug...


----------



## scottykempf

So will we get to see CG in the chicken suit??? lol


----------



## mchips

Veto comp is in about 15 min now.

Everyone is visibly nervous about this one...

They've been in lockdown for most of the day while the veto comp is being built in the backyard. No one knows what it's going to be yet.

Erika could go either way if Janelle wins the POV... Danielle got to her, and wants Will put up and out if that happens... Erika and Danielle even entertained the idea of joining forces with Janelle to get Will out first, but quickly discarded that one, saying that Janelle would never align with them... Danielle told Erika that the Danielle from Season 3 is back (the lying/scheming Danielle), and she's going after CT if she wins HOH next week...

Erika was all by herself in the HOH room earlier today, just talking quietly to herself that she wants Will up and out...

So, CT's best bet is for Will to win HOH, and take CG off (so as not to expose their alliance with Janelle), and then have Danielle put up in his place... this was actually Erika's idea last night with Boogie, one that Will/Boogie admitted neither had considered, but are willing to go this route... Erika suggested this before Danielle got to her today... Erika seems to be going back and forth in her head, Danielle or Will... but after being by herself today, it seems she is leaning toward putting Will up...

So, if Will doesn't win POV, and CG or Janelle does, he'll probably get put up, unless they can work their magic on Erika before that happens... they really need to keep Danielle from getting alone with her...


----------



## ScottE22

I doubt Erika would put Will up. That would actually be a smart move and we have yet to see anyone but Will do anything smart.


----------



## mchips

Feeds finally back after 2-1/2 hours, and Janelle is wearing the POV, yet again! :up: :up: :up:

All 6 houseguests appear to be in a very good mood, joking, laughing about the comp...


----------



## Charmedwynn

:up:


----------



## katbug

YEAH!!! Once again Janelle pulls out the needed win. If James was called the Veto King, Janelle should have a title much higher...she's won almost every HOH she's played, then won the Veto (almost?) every time in between! Goooooo Janelle!!! I was sure she was a goner this week too!


----------



## unicorngoddess

I don't know how they're going to work this double eviction this week, but I wouldn't be surprised if Janelle turns around and wins HOH Thurs.

Right now, Erika and Janelle seem to be teaming up. Jani explained to Erika that if she puts up Will then Boogie will get mad at her and she'll lose two votes if she makes it to the final two (B&W) But if she puts up Dani and they vote her out, no one but Dani will be mad at her. Then Jani wants to work with Erika to take out CT next week.

I wish they would take the chance to get CG out though.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

unicorngoddess said:


> I don't know how they're going to work this double eviction this week, but I wouldn't be surprised if Janelle turns around and wins HOH Thurs.
> 
> Right now, Erika and Janelle seem to be teaming up. Jani explained to Erika that if she puts up Will then Boogie will get mad at her and she'll lose two votes if she makes it to the final two (B&W) But if she puts up Dani and they vote her out, no one but Dani will be mad at her. Then Jani wants to work with Erika to take out CT next week.
> 
> I wish they would take the chance to get CG out though.


I find it surprising that Erica would put up Will as she know Boogie would not like this. Unless all of this is part of Boogie and her strategy to get Will out. Maybe ChillTown is turning on themselves. Janielle should know that she can't trust Erika.


----------



## mchips

Jani is working with CT for final three, and they're working with her... she had just told Erika that she's after CT, because Will has told her to do that (Jani didn't want to at first, because she doesn't feel like she's a good liar)... they're trying to make Erika feel that Dani is her only immediate (and long term) threat, so that she'll put up Dani so they can vote her out...

If Will goes up, CG will go home... Erika really doesn't want to send CG out yet, but doesn't want to send Dani out yet either... she says she doesn't want Dani to go out by her hand... 

Erika would like to put up Will and separate he and Boogie, but she knows she would need Jani's vote in order to do that (because Boogie has told her he won't vote out Will, not yet), and Jani won't vote out Will, even though she's allegedly after CT, because she likes Will (that Boogie is her main target between the two)... Jani has told Erika that if she gets HOH and puts up CT, she wants Boogie out... she has assured Erika that she's not coming after her (but she will)...

That's the thing, for people who are just casual viewers of the feeds, they may not know which conversation is real and which is game (fake)... that conversation between Jani and Erika was game... 

It looks like Erika is now ready to put Dani on the block, but we still have all day for Dani to get to Erika and change her mind... and I'm hoping she doesn't...

Today is "Christmas in August" in the BB house... they won it as part of their food/luxury comp... which sounds like it's going to be a fun comp to watch... they've all been saying that this has been the best comp yet... they laughed about it forever... it involved them dressing up as birds, flowers and bees, and then soaking up nectar and transferring it to one another by means of bouncing/squeezing on each other... Dani tells a story where George is bouncing on her, and she's like, careful George, you're going to bust my implants... LOL


----------



## etemple

I too found the spoiler joke pretty amusing . . . thanks mchips!


and thanks too for the synopses!
Here's hoping that Dani goes up.
If I were in Erika's shoes, the last thing I'd want to hear is that the old dani is back--I frickin' hated the old dani (because I was rooting for Roddy that year and her whole, 'he's the devil' schpeel was just baldfaced lying . . .) anyway, that would make me trust her even less and would be a major sign to get rid of her ASAP. . .

oh, and there's a mildly interesting message to will's real life girlfriend on Mike Boogie's HoH blog, saying it's all about winning the game . . .


----------



## unicorngoddess

I think Will is worried that his girlfriend will break up with him after this is over.

And Dani has gone up in Janelle's place.


----------



## Dssturbo1

YES! CT works their magic again......... now dani goes (i hope) and will can claim he had a hand in last 4 evictions. and then its will boogie and janelle against CG. of course everything is suposedly this or that. they could just as easily turn on jannelle if she doesn't get hoh.


----------



## debtoine

unicorngoddess said:


> I think Will is worried that his girlfriend will break up with him after this is over.
> 
> And Dani has gone up in Janelle's place.


Actually, this hasn't officially happened. The POV ceremony is tomorrow.

deb


----------



## Azlen

unicorngoddess said:


> I think Will is worried that his girlfriend will break up with him after this is over.


Whoever is updating Will's myspace page had this to say.



> ...There has also been speculation on the disappearance of the pictures of Will and Erin Brodie that were on the site. After the infamous shower scene with Mike, Erica, Janelle and Will, Erin requested that we remove them and we did. We will not make any other comment on this as it is a private matter between Will and Erin and we respect that.


So it looks like Will is going to have some relationship mending to do once he gets out.


----------



## jpwoof

unicorngoddess said:


> I think Will is worried that his girlfriend will break up with him after this is over.
> 
> And Dani has gone up in Janelle's place.


Is it official yet? Janelle won PoV? How can that girl slip eviction week after week. She's like a cockroach that just won't die.


----------



## dthmj

Janelle has won PoV - that is official. Looks like Dani is going up - but that won't happen until later today. Dani could get to Erika... but Erika is in luuuuuuuv with Booger and does what he tells her to.


----------



## jhausmann

debtoine said:


> Actually, this hasn't officially happened. The POV ceremony is tomorrow.
> 
> deb


Sometime in the afternoon, on Mondays, for a standard Thursday eviction.


----------



## jhausmann

dthmj said:


> Janelle has won PoV - that is official. Looks like Dani is going up - but that won't happen until later today. Dani could get to Erika... but Erika is in luuuuuuuv with Booger and does what he tells her to.


Not to mention, Dani drinks heavily and has everyone (especially Erika, who can lock herself in the HOH room) hiding from her atm...


----------



## debtoine

jhausmann said:


> Sometime in the afternoon, on Mondays, for a standard Thursday eviction.


Announcement was made around 12:30 ET, that the POV Ceremony would begin in 2 hours.

All the hamsters are still asleep.

deb


----------



## mchips

It's finally official, and Dani is on the block.

This was a close one, and got me a little nervous that Erika was going to change her mind. Erika didn't want to lie to Dani, and so she told Dani earlier in the day yesterday that she was thinking of putting her up, figuring that Dani was a "player" and would understand that Erika was doing what she felt was best for her. She told Dani that she couldn't beat her in the final two.

Later that night, Dani got drunk and freaked out about it. She was yelling at George in the hot tub, berating Erika. Erika comes out and is sitting on the couch in the backyard watching and listening to this. Dani didn't see her there at first, and at some point notices her while she's yelling at George. She turns, looks at Erika and yells "What!? What!?" She then begins yelling at Erika that she is not going to get her vote in the end if she does this, telling her that Erika had been her Jason, that she had her back. 

Will cleverly pointed out to Erika, later that evening, but what about James... who was he to her... telling Erika that Dani is just playing her, that she's been telling everyone they were her new Jason.

Erika was telling Dani that she hasn't "done anything yet." She then got up, told her she would be back, and then went inside and told Boogie and Will that she couldn't do it, she couldn't put her up. Will asked Boogie to go up and spend the night with Erika, but he wouldn't, so Will went up to the HOH room with Erika and spent the night with her instead. Dani then later goes up, and keeps ringing the doorbell and knocking on the door. She wanted to keep badgering Erika until she caved in and wouldn't put her up. Erika and Will went and hid in the HOH bathroom while Dani was ringing the bell. Dani was desperate, and freaking out. She didn't want to be put out of the game. I almost felt sorry for her, but it's time for her to go.

As George told Erika, there can be only one winner. 13 other people have to go.

Lots of drama yesterday. This is why the knives are removed from the house on eviction day; they never know how people are going to react to being evicted. 

The Legion of Doom is no more. It would be really funny if Will and Boogie held a memorial service for the LOD... 

I think George may even be playing a little... he told Erika that Dani couldn't have had enough to drink to get that drunk, alleging that Dani was playing her... Dani was drunk though, as she was slurring her words a bit... George probably knew that if Dani doesn't go up, he'll get voted out...


----------



## mchips

Will and Boogie were talking a little bit ago...

Will's ideal plan is he and Boogie in final 2. (obviously)

He, Boogie and CG in final 3, because they both feel they can beat CG in any final comps.

He, Boogie, CG, and Janelle in final 4.

I'm hoping Janelle still makes it to the end, and wins the whole thing.

It seems Will's plan is for Boogie to win, and that he came into the game to help Boogie win (which has been clear for several weeks now). Which is genius... the only thing better than him winning a second time, is to have come into the game and helped his friend win... Boogie could not have done it without him...

They're now going to work to turn CG against the girls, because CG has told Erika that Will's evil, and that Will is his target.


----------



## dimented

mchips said:


> Will and Boogie were talking a little bit ago...
> 
> Will's ideal plan is he and Boogie in final 2. (obviously)
> 
> He, Boogie and CG in final 3, because they both feel they can beat CG in any final comps.
> 
> He, Boogie, CG, and Janelle in final 4.
> 
> I'm hoping Janelle makes it to the end, and wins the whole thing.
> 
> It seems Will's plan is for Boogie to win, and that he came into the game to help Boogie win (which has been clear for several weeks now). Which is genius... the only thing better than him winning, is to have come into the game and helped his friend win... Boogie could not have done it without him...
> 
> They're now going to work to turn CG against the girls, because CG has told Erika that Will's evil, and that Will is his target.


Boogie will not win if Will is in the final 2 with him. Boogie has pissed off to many people on their way out. If Will really wants Boogie to win he will get evicted so that he can work on the jurors to vote for Boogie. But he is not doing that. He is scheming to get votes for himself. On the show lastnight he stated how he is making sure everyone knows how he had a part in getting the last 3 people out since it worked to get him to the final 2 in S2. I think he is playing Boogie as much as everyone else.


----------



## mchips

dimented said:


> Boogie will not win if Will is in the final 2 with him. Boogie has pissed off to many people on their way out. If Will really wants Boogie to win he will get evicted so that he can work on the jurors to vote for Boogie. But he is not doing that. He is scheming to get votes for himself. On the show lastnight he stated how he is making sure everyone knows how he had a part in getting the last 3 people out since it worked to get him to the final 2 in S2. I think he is playing Boogie as much as everyone else.


 I don't think he's playing Boogie, because of several conversations I've heard between them all... Boogie had to talk Will into coming back into BB again... they are friends and business partners outside of the game...

Will is trying to make it clear that he's been everyone's executioner, to make them upset with him instead of Boogie... the irony, is that may win it for him again... I really don't think he's playing Boogie...

I think it's highly possible that Will would still win the game, because people probably know Will's behind it all, and they seem to respect and like him, in spite of it all... but Will feels Boogie can't win against anyone else... and that's probably true, that Boogie's only hope of winning is against Will in the end...


----------



## etemple

mchips said:


> I don't think he's playing Boogie, because of several conversations I've heard between them all... Boogie had to talk Will into coming back into BB again... they are friends and business partners outside of the game...
> 
> Will is trying to make it clear that he's been everyone's executioner, to make them upset with him instead of Boogie... the irony, is that may win it for him again... I really don't think he's playing Boogie...
> 
> I think it's highly possible that Will would still win the game, because people probably know Will's behind it all, and they seem to respect and like him, in spite of it all... but Will feels Boogie can't win against anyone else... and that's probably true, that Boogie's only hope of winning is against Will in the end...


+1


----------



## unicorngoddess

mchips said:


> Lots of drama yesterday. This is why the knives are removed from the house on eviction day; they never know how people are going to react to being evicted.


Actually, I think they haven't had knives since season 2 (?) when that one guy held a knife to that chicks throat and they had to take him out of the game. Or at least sharp knives. They had to ask for their knives for their seafood and steak that they won.


----------



## jhausmann

mchips said:


> It's finally official, and Dani is on the block.
> 
> The Legion of Doom is no more. It would be really funny if Will and Boogie held a memorial service for the LOD...


They should've named themselves "the Legion of the Doomed". Would love to be in the Sequester house when she tells James she paid them back for evicting James by getting herself evicted...


----------



## mchips

unicorngoddess said:


> Actually, I think they haven't had knives since season 2 (?) when that one guy held a knife to that chicks throat and they had to take him out of the game. Or at least sharp knives. They had to ask for their knives for their seafood and steak that they won.


 I remember that, and have been wondering about that myself, but they keep mentioning on Thursday how the knives get removed on eviction day... I've not been paying close enough attention when they've been eating on other days to notice if there are steak knives or not... Janelle was talking about having to cut an onion with a butter knife the other day...

Will was asking for the knives back this last Thursday, stating that there's no need to remove them on eviction day because the 6 that are left are such a docile group... so I don't know for sure, just that they at least don't have them on eviction day...


----------



## unicorngoddess

jhausmann said:


> They should've named themselves "the Legion of the Doomed". Would love to be in the Sequester house when she tells James she paid them back for evicting James by getting herself evicted...


LMAO...that's a good point. James saw Dani's good bye and he's expecting her to seek out revenge. When she walks through the door at sequester we're gonna have to pick his jaw up off the floor for him.


----------



## jradford

unicorngoddess said:


> LMAO...that's a good point. James saw Dani's good bye and he's expecting her to seek out revenge. When she walks through the door at sequester we're gonna have to pick his jaw up off the floor for him.


It's funny to remember back on the clip of the Legion of Doom "forming." It was the strangest thing, because EVERYONE watching knew it was absolute disaster waiting to happen. I remember watching it and thinking, "They are both playing eachother. This has got to be a joke." But watching Danielle's reaction to everything, she seemed pretty caught off guard last week that CT would stab their own "alliance" in the back.


----------



## go4amiller

Since two people will be evicted Thursday, how will that work. Will the two nominations automatically be evicted? 

that would be awesome. Erica, Will, Boogie, and Jane in the final 4. Jane probably lost HAH last week intentionally because she needs to be HOH this week, if both nominees get evicted. Then she is will be in the final 3 where all 3 make a run at HOH.


----------



## darthrsg

go4amiller said:


> Since two people will be evicted Thursday, how will that work. Will the two nominations automatically be evicted?
> 
> that would be awesome. Erica, Will, Boogie, and Jane in the final 4. Jane probably lost HAH last week intentionally because she needs to be HOH this week, if both nominees get evicted. Then she is will be in the final 3 where all 3 make a run at HOH.


They will probably get to the eviction pretty quick have an HOH comp and when that is done have them nominate on the spot and proceed with the votes.


----------



## scottykempf

go4amiller said:


> Since two people will be evicted Thursday, how will that work. Will the two nominations automatically be evicted?
> 
> that would be awesome. Erica, Will, Boogie, and Jane in the final 4. Jane probably lost HAH last week intentionally because she needs to be HOH this week, if both nominees get evicted. Then she is will be in the final 3 where all 3 make a run at HOH.


No, that wouldn't be very cool. The people who are on the block need some chance to save themselves. Evicting both of the two people at the same time would not be fair to them. Do another HOH, noms, veto comp so that the people can have a chance.


----------



## TriBruin

go4amiller said:


> Since two people will be evicted Thursday, how will that work. Will the two nominations automatically be evicted?
> 
> that would be awesome. Erica, Will, Boogie, and Jane in the final 4. Jane probably lost HAH last week intentionally because she needs to be HOH this week, if both nominees get evicted. Then she is will be in the final 3 where all 3 make a run at HOH.


Chenbot said something to the effect of "a Full week of competitions in just 1 hour." A minimum I would expect to see eviction, HOH, nominations, and evictions. I can't see how they can plan to fit a Veto in their two, but who knows?


----------



## dr_mal

RBlount said:


> I can't see how they can plan to fit a Veto in *their two*, but who knows?


Um, that would be *there too*. Sorry, but two in a row I couldn't ignore.

Yeah, the way Chenbot explained it, I'd expect to see all the competitions we normally see in a week done quickly on Thursday.


----------



## go4amiller

dr_mal said:


> Um, that would be *there too*. Sorry, but two in a row I couldn't ignore.
> 
> Yeah, the way Chenbot explained it, I'd expect to see all the competitions we normally see in a week done quickly on Thursday.


That makes sense. Should be interesting. I hope Janie wins the HOH competition. It would be great to see her in the final four. Otherwise, if she does not win, she better hope that Will or Boogie are on the block. IF either of them are on the block with her, I think she will be safe.

I can't wait to see the show on Thursday. As for James, I am glad he is gone. And as for Dani, I will be glad when she leaves this Thursday. Dani I think believes what she hears that she is the best big brother to play the game and not win, and now she feels duped by the best player. I never thought she was very good. Granted she had a strategy and it worked, but when you are playing the ALL STARS, you have to clever, witty, and you have to outsmart the other players. This is something that Dani has been unable to do. Dani should have made a deal with Janie and conceded to her and tell her, I can't win without you, and you can not win without me, lets team up. Instead she made a deal with James, the benedict Arnold. James was trying to sell her out to save himself. Did Dani not see Season 6. Did she not see James was the benedict Arnold? Bad Strategic move on Dani's part. She has no one to blame but herself.

On the hand, Janie has made a great strategic move. Will did too. THe fact that Will notice that Boogie was getting close to Erika, Will knew he needed someone on his side beside Boogie that was a strong player that possibly enough people will hate her in the end that Will would get majority votes.

I will not be missing Dani. She was nothing but talk and no action. Next I hope will go is either Boogie or Erika. They are boring to watch too. Boogie thinks he is the godfather. Honestly, I would love to see Boogie leave before Erika.

Go Jani !!! As Howie would say to his loyal friend Janie "The force is with you Janie".


----------



## purple6816

etemple said:


> +1


+2


----------



## dimented

Anything happening today? How did Dani take getting put on the block?


----------



## jradford

dimented said:


> Anything happening today? How did Dani take getting put on the block?


From what I could tell, it was an extremely boring day. There was some tension in the morning with Dani being such a nut the night before, but overall, pretty much nothing exciting happened.

After Dani was put up, she came to Will and asked him about his vote. Will said he was voting to keep her and didn't understand why she went so crazy the night before. That everything is fine, she'll win the vote 2-1 with him and Boogie. Will, of course, is lying. (Not just my interpretation, he was joking about it with Boogie later.)

That's about it, as far as "game" goes.


----------



## jhausmann

Surprising thing is none of the "Safe" nominees have figured out that "Safe" is Will's word for "See ya, you're gone this week". Dani is not near as smart as she thinks she is if she thinks that after Will told Howie and James that they were safe, she will be.


----------



## mchips

With Dani, I think it's more that she hopes she is safe, and wants to believe them... they have the votes... Janelle's single vote can't save her...

She was sitting outside alone, behind the couches smoking, and talking to herself at one point yesterday. Apparently, everyone had been called to the DR, but her, and she was presuming it was for the goodbye speeches. So she was like, why was everyone called to the DR but me... is it because they know I'm going so they don't need my goodbye speech...

Then later last night, Dani told Boogie that Erika had told her that she's in a secret alliance with Janelle, that Erika said this old dog has some new tricks...

Boogie immediately went and told Will, asking him what he thought about that. Will told him that just means that "Erika is a blabbermouth," because he had told Janie to make that secret alliance with Erika... which just confirmed for them that they want Erika to go out next... I can see Dani telling Erika now, "I told you!" "I told you!" "You should have kept me!"

I don't see how Dani having told Boogie that could help her stay, though, because there's no way they're going to keep her over CG... maybe she's trying to make Boogie and Will feel that she's a more trustworthy ally... Dani seemed quite proud of herself for having done that, singing some song about "I'm a hustler, I'm a hustler baby" or something like that... or, she's just trying to stir things up in the house, maybe turn the boys against Erika (not realizing they were already planning on getting Erika out next anyway... but this just sealed her fate)...

We may hear about her motives behind it in one of her DR's on the show...

Will is now going to use it to their advantage... talking with Janelle about it later, about when they put Erika up this week (assuming CG doesn't win HOH), Janelle will tell her she found out about her secret alliance with CT, and Will will tell her he found out about her secret alliance with Janelle, and that's why she's going up... that they each overheard her talking about it...

Oh... and they got less alcohol last night, because of Dani's drunken tirade the night before... they only got enough alcohol for 1-1/2 glasses each... mostly wine, if not all wine... they kept asking for more from BB...

<edit>
Dani's behind the couches in the backyard alone right now crying, big time... she probably realizes that she's going...

Btw, Dani smokes behind the couches because she doesn't want to be on camera smoking... but the camera can still get to her...


----------



## katbug

jhausmann said:


> Surprising thing is none of the "Safe" nominees have figured out that "Safe" is Will's word for "See ya, you're gone this week". Dani is not near as smart as she thinks she is if she thinks that after Will told Howie and James that they were safe, she will be.


You would think that they would have figured out that SAFE was an acronym for 
"*S*ure *A*re *F**** *E*victed"


----------



## scottykempf

*S*tupid *A*nd *F*oolish *E*victee


----------



## katbug

*S*ucker *A*sking *F*or *E*viction


----------



## scottykempf

*S*ome *A*re *F*ooled *E*asily


----------



## katbug

*S*tupid *A*nd *F*inished *E*arly
(ugh, that one needs work)


----------



## scottykempf

*S*equestered *A*ctors *F*ight *E*verywhere


----------



## jhausmann

*S*imply *A*nother *F*oe *E*victed


----------



## NJChris

*S*hrimp *A*nd *F*ish *E*ateries.


----------



## katbug

Hmm...I was just going to say that they were getting good, but I'm not a fan of seafood, so will have to pass on that one. ;0)


----------



## FuzzyDolly

Stupid Automitons Fake Exhuberance


----------



## dimented

So, how is Danielle being today. Is she still being crappy and pissy about being put up or does she think she is safe?


----------



## cwoody222

Any official word on how the Double-Eviction will work on Thursday?


----------



## jradford

*S*ilicone *A*ugmentation *F*orces *E*viction


----------



## debtoine

dimented said:


> So, how is Danielle being today. Is she still being crappy and pissy about being put up or does she think she is safe?


Dani and Erika kissed and made up. Dani said she never thought about people not being able to beat her in the final 2. She hasn't been hostile since the other night.

Will has also told her that he's voting to keep her, but I haven't heard whether that was just to help calm her down or not. I'm thinking they're still voting her out.

deb


----------



## Deacon West

debtoine said:


> Dani and Erika kissed and made up. Dani said she never thought about people not being able to beat her in the final 2. She hasn't been hostile since the other night.
> 
> Will has also told her that he's voting to keep her, but I haven't heard whether that was just to help calm her down or not. I'm thinking they're still voting her out.
> 
> deb


There is no way that Will votes to keep Dani. First of all, it's too stressful to be within 1000 feet of Dani when she goes on a binge. Second, it is no secret who Dani will come after if she stays. Third, she is a good enough player that she can possibly win a HOH or veto and further mess us CT's plans. IMHO, Will's conversation with her was just to calm her down and make the house bearable until Thursday night. BTW, not necessarily cheering for CT, but Tuesday's DR phone call between Will and Boogie was great television.


----------



## katbug

Ooh, these acronyms are getting really good! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## etemple

jradford said:


> *S*ilicone *A*ugmentation *F*orces *E*viction


:lol:
I just spit coffee on my desk!


----------



## jhausmann

*S*ecret *A*cronym* F*or *E*viction


----------



## verdugan

Sheep Are For Eviction


----------



## katbug

Schmucks Aid Forces (of) Evil


----------



## go4amiller

You know watching Big brother is like that movie " ED TV". They are filming Ed's life, and he falls for his brother's girlfriend. I feel that is what I am watching with Janelle and Will. They seem to be really into each other and I keep waiting to see when they finally realize they really are in love with each other. They are so adorable together. They seem like a perfect match. They are really making the show enjoyable. Janelle and Will need to have their Talk Show together. Get rid of the Regis and Kelly show, and replace them with Janelle and Will. They have such great chemistry on screen.


----------



## darthrsg

go4amiller said:


> You know watching Big brother is like that movie " ED TV". They are filming Ed's life, and he falls for his brother's girlfriend. I feel that is what I am watching with Janelle and Will. They seem to be really into each other and I keep waiting to see when they finally realize they really are in love with each other. They are so adorable together. They seem like a perfect match. They are really making the show enjoyable. Janelle and Will need to have their Talk Show together. Get rid of the Regis and Kelly show, and replace them with Janelle and Will. They have such great chemistry on screen.


BB first timer?


----------



## etemple

Will's playing her like a fiddle.
Wait til the paychecks come round to see if they're still cozy.
I doubt it.


----------



## go4amiller

darthrsg said:


> BB first timer?


I have watched a few BB shows, but this is the first time where I have seen two people have great chemistry on screen and they are not all over each other making out, for example like Boogie and Erika. Boogie and Erika just have no chemistry.

It is fun and cute seeing the two of them, Janelle and Will, flirt with each other but deny each other's advances. Sure they may be playing each other, but they have great chemistry on screen together.

I think Will was playing Janelle, but I think he has met his match and he has fallen for her. Will is smitten with her because she has the entire package. She is charming, playful, loyal, witty, intelligent, beautiful, stylish, competitive, and has lots of personality, Janelle is so much like Will. It would be great seeing them both go to end and Janelle winning it like always.

I can't wait to see who will be in the final 4, and out of the final four, who will be the HOH.


----------



## mchips

etemple said:


> Will's playing her like a fiddle.


 Most definitely...

Hopefully Janelle realizes it fully (if she doesn't already) and pulls a flip on CT and is able to get them up and out before they get her out...

I think Janelle is suspicious, because she's been asking some of the right questions of Will, Danielle and Erika... how sweet it would be to find out that she's been playing him equally as much as he's been playing her...

Will is convinced that Janelle wants to hook up with him after the show, which is why he feels he has her completely under his control, or so this is what he has told Boogie...

<edit>
If not, hopefully she can get to the end via the comps.

It's slightly possible (or just wishful thinking on my part) that she may have thrown this last HOH comp knowing that this week is the important HOH, and the power next week is in the POV...


----------



## SoakinginSoap

go4amiller said:


> I have watched a few BB shows, but this is the first time where I have seen two people have great chemistry on screen and they are not all over each other making out, for example like Boogie and Erika. Boogie and Erika just have no chemistry.
> 
> It is fun and cute seeing the two of them, Janelle and Will, flirt with each other but deny each other's advances. Sure they may be playing each other, but they have great chemistry on screen together.
> 
> I think Will was playing Janelle, but I think he has met his match and he has fallen for her. Will is smitten with her because she has the entire package. She is charming, playful, loyal, witty, intelligent, beautiful, stylish, competitive, and has lots of personality, Janelle is so much like Will. It would be great seeing them both go to end and Janelle winning it like always.
> 
> I can't wait to see who will be in the final 4, and out of the final four, who will be the HOH.


I think he has fallen for her also but wants to be macho and don't show it. No way is he voting her out or she him. His speach about her being the greatest reality player ever spoke volumes. He really meant it!


----------



## cwoody222

You've falled for Will too. It's playing her. Totally. He wants to win, and that's it. And he'll team with Boogie over her in a minute.


----------



## go4amiller

mchips said:


> Most definitely...
> 
> Hopefully Janelle realizes it fully (if she doesn't already) and pulls a flip on CT and is able to get them up and out before they get her out...
> 
> I think Janelle is suspicious, because she's been asking some of the right questions of Will, Danielle and Erika... how sweet it would be to find out that she's been playing him equally as much as he's been playing her...
> 
> Will is convinced that Janelle wants to hook up with him after the show, which is why he feels he has her completely under his control, or so this is what he has told Boogie...
> 
> <edit>
> If not, hopefully she can get to the end via the comps.
> 
> It's slightly possible (or just wishful thinking on my part) that she may have thrown this last HOH comp knowing that this week is the important HOH, and the power next week is in the POV...


I actually think that Janelle did throw the HOH this week. Because when it is closer to the end, winning HOH can hurt your chances of winning because you can't play HOH the following week.

Tonight should be interesting. So glad Dani is going. She honestly believed that she could outsmart and outplay the allstars. Dani made the worst move and that was making an alliance with James, the benedict arnold. Season 6 still took him in, and James showed his true colors. History always repeats inself and James made the same move and betrayed his alliance, but this time earlier in the game. had season 6 not included James, many might still be around.


----------



## mwhip

I am going to enjoy watching Dani and her empty promises walk out the door. Only people at this point I want to win is Janelle or Will and they can only win if they get rid of the other. Boogie is being kind of being played by Will if he believes he is helping him win. No one in that house right now but Janelle can beat Will and that is why Will and Janelle need to get rid of each other.

My prediction for tonight is Dani goes followed by CG or Erika. I think the remaining houseguests this week were finally going to take the time and get rid of CG. This guy has lasted way too long.


----------



## TR7spyder

mwhip said:


> I think the remaining houseguests this week were finally going to take the time and get rid of CG. This guy has lasted way too long.


On the contrary, they WANT him around! He should be pretty easy to win against (even for Booger), because no-one believe that he "deserves" to win.


----------



## etemple

mwhip said:


> I am going to enjoy watching Dani and her empty promises walk out the door.


+1 !!!


----------



## mwhip

TR7spyder said:


> On the contrary, they WANT him around! He should be pretty easy to win against (even for Booger), because no-one believe that he "deserves" to win.


I think everyone is afraid that if CG is in the final two with any of them that he will get the sympathy vote. Now if I was jury and CG was in final two I would give my vote to the other person and tell CG it is because he agreed to go on slop for 60 days but kept using day and week passes to get around it. If he was truly serious and his family meant that much to him then he should have done exactly as he promised and eaten slop for 60 days.


----------



## mchips

go4amiller said:


> I actually think that Janelle did throw the HOH this week. Because when it is closer to the end, winning HOH can hurt your chances of winning because you can't play HOH the following week.


 And Janelle knows this...

The entire week before that comp, while she and Will were drilling each other for the HOH comp, Janelle kept telling him that her mind is just not as sharp as it was last year, that she wants Will to win it, because she doesn't think she can... then she was out of the comp very quickly, on an easy question. I knew the answer to that question...

She tells Will and Boogie that she just got confused with the "but first" and reversed it in her mind...

She may have thrown it, but there's no one for her to talk to in the house to confirm that for us (and we only see the DR's that the producers want to broadcast)... Will has Boogie, so we hear a lot of what Will is truly thinking when he's talking to Boogie...

The boys are in an excellent position... Even if Janelle wanted to make the fake secret alliance between her and Erika real, it would be difficult... Erika seems to truly think she has this secret deal with Janelle, but it's only for Erika's benefit, to get Will out... Erika wants to take Boogie to the final two... Will's been telling her that she can't beat Janelle in the final two (I think planting seeds in Erika's mind just in case she begins to think about taking Janelle instead of Boogie).

So, even if Janelle is able to get Will out this week, Boogie and Erika would try to get her out next week... if Erika goes, then she has Will and Boogie working to get her out next week... Janelle's in a precarious position, and may just need to rely on the comps to get to the end from this point... I'm pretty sure she's been using Will, too, it's just not clear to what degree as compared with the degree that Will has been playing her...

I think it's great that CT wants to get rid of Erika before Janelle... and this is Will's doing, because Boogie would like to get rid of Janelle first... but either girl can go this week, in their minds, should Erika win the POV... Janelle really needs to win the HOH this week to confirm her safety, and then win POV next week to not only be safe but control who goes to the final three with her...

May the force be with her...

It's really getting ugly, especially listening to Will and Boogie talk last night... Part of that convo, if not all, was for Will to Erin Brody, his girlfriend... he wanted to make it clear to the Internet audience and Erin that he likes Erin, not Janelle, and that anyone can go, as long as it isn't he or Boogie... I can understand and accept this, he wants he or Boogie to win, but if Janelle has truly fallen for him, she could lose her boyfriend and be crushed after this is over... there needs to be a line that you just don't cross in this game, and I think Will may have crossed it... I know Will only takes it so far, then pushes Janelle back, for Erin's benefit... and that's commendable... but still...

Part of putting Janelle down a little may have been for Boogie's benefit, too, because Boogie seems to be getting suspicious and jealous of the relationship between Janelle and Will... the constant whispering in each other's ears was getting to Boogie, because he thought they were hiding something from him... Will eventually told him that they're hiding stuff from the Internet audience, not him... Boogie has also been pouting because he feels Will is getting favor from the producers... it began on Sunday, after Will had already gotten a trampoline (that Boogie didn't want) and then got Neal Patrick Harris for Christmas... Will then swapped his DVD player with Janelle, that Boogie would have liked... Boogie was in a pouting mood on Sunday, and then in a bitter mood yesterday toward the producers... making comments like he thought everyone was supposed to be equal, but that the producers definitely have their favorites, yada, yada... he wanted to boycott the HOH pics this week... they had to keep going to flames because Boogie kept harping on the producers... he was also upset because of the problem or blockage he has in one of his ears, and didn't feel they cared or were doing anything about it... they got a specialist in to see him yesterday, and Boogie was in a much better mood after that...

Will doesn't want to be called Dr. Evil, because of the negative connotation it has on his profession... He likes "intellectual assassin" or Dr. Delicious better... Hey Will, here's a newsflash for you, if you're going to play the game the way you are, you've got to accept the consequences... Dr. Evil is more fitting than Dr. Delicious... I think Will is even playing himself if he thinks he's going to be able to get out from under that Dr. Evil label, with how he's been playing this game...


----------



## dthmj

Does Dani think she has Will/Boogie votes to stay tonight? Or does she know she's going home?


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

anybody else think that it'll be a cold day in hell when BB puts on another All-Stars show? All the BS that the producers have to deal with from all the prima donna wannabes on the show has to have tabled the "All-Stars" sequel talk forever...


----------



## jhausmann

Well, the ratings decline will certainly help.


----------



## mwhip

Yeah as good as a concept as this sounded I was hoping for better. The producers picked some bad players they could have done better.

I would like to see them get back to original concepts next year or steal from other BB's around the world. Like the BB house is not the real BB house it is only preliminary to see if you move into the real one. Or start the English and American version at the same time when one of them is kicked off you ship them overseas for a 2nd chance in another country.


----------



## unicorngoddess

I once came up with an interesting BB concept and that was to have two different houses, let each house play the game and when it gets down to about 5 people in each house, merge the houses into one. Then you're suddenly thrown into a game with, what we assume, are the most stratigic players in each house suddenly having to compete with total strangers...having no idea what the other's game play is like, no clue of alliances, etc. I think it would be interesting, but they'd have to figure out where to put a second house without the other HGs catching on that there are other players in the game.


----------



## katbug

I would love to see a season with no alliance or voting talk allowed. S1 was kinda like that, but without knowledge of how the game worked, so wasn't as exciting as it could have been. How nice would it be to see people actually think for themselves for a change?! Just one season, that's all I ask.


----------



## Tivogre

I can no longer pull for Jannel, because she has lost her game. 

She had her ONE SHOT to get rid of Will or Boogie once and for all..... and passed it by because Will told her to. 

At this point, there is no scenario where she stays another week. 

It's her own fault.


----------



## RichardHead

Right up there with Marcellus not using the veto! Very disappointing.


----------



## BrettStah

Tivogre said:


> At this point, there is no scenario where she stays another week.


Well, I know she won't be able to compete for HOH, but can't she compete in the POV ceremony? She's not too shabby at most competitions...


----------



## timr_42

katbug said:


> I would love to see a season with no alliance or voting talk allowed. S1 was kinda like that, but without knowledge of how the game worked, so wasn't as exciting as it could have been. How nice would it be to see people actually think for themselves for a change?! Just one season, that's all I ask.


S1 had America do the voting. It made a boring show as people just played for votes. I would like it to go back where they didn't have veto power every week.


----------



## debtoine

HOH comp could be going on now. BB said, "Let's go." and now we have flames.

deb


----------



## mchips

As far as those hating on Janelle (  ), it's not as easy as just put up Chilltown...

The HG's are also having to play for people's votes in the end and to have someone who's got their back... Janelle is playing smarter, because it's no longer just about winning comps to her, like it was to them last year... plus Janelle tends to be loyal to her true alliance, or to whom she thinks is in her true alliance, which is why Will picked her over Erika...

Janelle pulled out a win for the HOH when it mattered most; she definitely brought her game tonight... if she had won HOH last week, it was a good possibility that she would have gone home tonight, and she knew it... if she hadn't won HOH tonight, it was still a good possibility that she could have gone home... Janelle does not feel she's completely safe with CT, as Erika seemed to...

If she had put up Will and Boogie, then whoever stayed could have come after her with a vengance... Will basically told her that last night, that people are either with him or against him, and if they're against him, he'll be completely ruthless to them... or something to that affect... of course, he's also ruthless to them when they're with him...

She wanted to put up Boogie, but she couldn't go against Will, or she could have lost both of their votes at the end and any support he might provide her in the rest of the game... Erika was her best bet to get out tonight... Erika is just as much of a threat to win this game over Janelle as CT...

Janelle is not dumb, and Will recognizes that, having told Boogie that repeatedly...

Will has taken blame to Erika for Janelle putting her up... they're still trying to play their game until the end... both Janelle and Boogie wanted to end the charade, but Will doesn't...

When Erika won POV, and Boogie was put up, Erika could have forced a tie and put the decision in Janelle's hands... I think it's good for Janelle that she didn't have to make that decision... she now has to win POV, or she'll probably be the one going home next... unless the guys feel that Erika may be the bigger threat in the endurance comp, and one of them wins POV... whoever wins POV this week gets to decide who goes home... HOH makes you safe this week, but the POV has the power in deciding the final 3... the worst case scenario for the boys is Erika winning HOH and Janelle winning POV...

It's funny, people reporting the live feeds on JokersUpdates.com are reporting that Will is lying when he told Janelle and Boogie he tried to win the veto... no, he wasn't lying... he really tried to win that veto... I watched his face as he was watching Erika during that POV comp... CT wanted one of those two girls gone tonight, because they're both tough competition... Will tried so hard he busted his thumb... he's in a lot of pain... He even stretched and pulled on that veto as he reached to hit that buzzer first... He's since told Erika that if he would have won the POV, he would have kept the nominations the same and George would still have been voted out... that's the lie he told...  He's not even trying to pretend to Erika that he didn't try to win it, because it was pretty obvious that he was giving it his all...

It's Boogie who really didn't try, because he probably didn't want to be put in the position where he wouldn't be using it on Erika, and then lose Erika's vote in the end... 

I would have loved to see Janelle put one of CT up and out tonight, but ironically, that may not have been her best move strategically; especially since the final-3 comp usually has that big endurance comp, and Erika is known for her endurance...

It appears the new HOH competition is going on now...


----------



## Bsteenson

Mikkel_Knight said:


> anybody else think that it'll be a cold day in hell when BB puts on another All-Stars show? All the BS that the producers have to deal with from all the prima donna wannabes on the show has to have tabled the "All-Stars" sequel talk forever...


Sorry, but the ratings have been rather good (comparatively speaking) this summer. There were three BB episodes in the Neilson top 20 last week.

I think this has been one of the best seasons, and can't get enough of the CT manipulations.

BS


----------



## mchips

Boogie won HOH...


----------



## debtoine

Sounds like Mike won HOH. Will asked if he could take a bath up there...and Erika just congratulated him.

deb


----------



## mwhip

Wow is this where Boogie's showmance ends? He has to put up two and he ain't putting up Will. If Boogie is smart he keeps Erika to the final two having Will help him get rid of Janelle and ultimately himself.

What is curious Janelle is dressed in the same outfits as the others wonder if she competed in HoH.


----------



## mchips

mwhip said:


> What is curious Janelle is dressed in the same outfits as the others wonder if she competed in HoH.


 She's already mentioned that she didn't compete... she made a comment to Erika that she wouldn't have been able to win it anyway if she had been able to compete in it...


----------



## mwhip

Well Erika is #2 against any of these 3.


----------



## etemple

mchips said:


> Boogie won HOH...


wait . . . so what was the comp?


----------



## TriBruin

mwhip said:


> Wow is this where Boogie's showmance ends? He has to put up two and he ain't putting up Will. If Boogie is smart he keeps Erika to the final two having Will help him get rid of Janelle and ultimately himself.
> 
> What is curious Janelle is dressed in the same outfits as the others wonder if she competed in HoH.


This makes the game a little more interesting than if Erika had won it (and give Janelle a fighting chance!)

The most powerful person this week (or partial week as, I think, Julie said the eviction is Tuesday.) is the one non-nominee (and probable Veto holder). He/She is sole decision maker.

Boogie will almost definately put up Janelle and Erika, but the Veto competition is the key.

Will would probably vote out Erika over Janelle.
Erika would probably vote out Janelle over Will.
Janelle would probably vote out Erika over Wil.

So I say two out of three chances Erika leaves this week.


----------



## cwoody222

Here's my prediction...


He'll put up Janelle and Erika and tell Erika's she's safe.

If those noms stay the same, Will (the only one who votes) will vote out Erika.

If Will or Boogie wins POV, nothing will change. If Janelle wins, she'll put up Will and then Janelle will vote out Erika.

If Erika wins POV she'll put up Will and Erika will vote out Janelle.


----------



## cwoody222

RBlount said:


> Janelle would probably vote out Erika over Wil.


After missing her chance to vote out CT last night, Janelle's only chance to win everything is to vote out Will and then win HOH (she'll only be competing against Erika) and vote out Boogie.

Against Erika in the Final Two, I think she'll win.

If either of CT are with her in the Final Two, I think she'll lose. (due, in part, to Erika and the other CT's vote for CT)


----------



## TriBruin

cwoody222 said:


> After missing her chance to vote out CT last night, Janelle's only chance to win everything is to vote out Will and then win HOH (she'll only be competing against Erika) and vote out Boogie.
> 
> Against Erika in the Final Two, I think she'll win.
> 
> If either of CT are with her in the Final Two, I think she'll lose. (due, in part, to Erika and the other CT's vote for CT)


Remember the final HOH, everone competes, even the previous HOH, so Boogie will complete.

I don't necessarily see her losing to Boogie in the final two. I would have to look at each vote, but I don't think the houseguests have much love for Booge. Hopefully, they see him as we see him, Will's puppet.

Also, Erika is nearly as strong of competitor as Janie. If I were Janie, I would rather go against CT in the final competition, than Erika.


----------



## katbug

timr_42 said:


> S1 had America do the voting. It made a boring show as people just played for votes. I would like it to go back where they didn't have veto power every week.


America did the final voting, but IIRC, didn't they come up with the nominations in the DR...they had to go in and say who they'd like to see on the block (of course, then it was called the confessional instead of DR and I don't think they'd started saying "on the block" yet)?

If they did that with the actual voting (still having HOH choose the nominees, but without talking to others about strategy), I think it could be quite an interesting show.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Bsteenson said:


> I think this has been one of the best seasons, and can't get enough of the CT manipulations.
> 
> BS


I'll go one step further and say I think this has been THE best season of Big Brother EVER. Once S6 got rid of the boring people in the beginning (with the exception of C6) This season has been full of the best competitors and manipulators BB has ever seen. It gets a big :up: in my book.


----------



## unicorngoddess

cwoody222 said:


> Here's my prediction...
> 
> He'll put up Janelle and Erika and tell Erika's she's safe.
> 
> If those noms stay the same, Will (the only one who votes) will vote out Erika.
> 
> If Will or Boogie wins POV, nothing will change. If Janelle wins, she'll put up Will and then Janelle will vote out Erika.
> 
> If Erika wins POV she'll put up Will and Erika will vote out Janelle.


The non-nominated person doesn't get to vote, do they? If I remember correctly, isn't it at this point that the HOH gets to cast the vote for who goes after the veto ceremony?


----------



## dthmj

unicorngoddess said:


> The non-nominated person doesn't get to vote, do they? If I remember correctly, isn't it at this point that the HOH gets to cast the vote for who goes after the veto ceremony?


No, the HoH doesn't get the vote until final 3


----------



## unicorngoddess

Okay, so the way I see it (if Boogie puts up J&E first) if Will or Janelle wins POV then Erika will most likelly go home. Janelle would be taken off the block, Will would be put up in her place, and Janelle would most likely vote out Erika. But if Erika wins, she would take herself off the block and Boogie would have to put up Will. Then Erika holds this amazing power...the chance to single-handedly take out Will. Would she take that chance to remove the puppet master from the game? Or would she stay true to her CT "alliance"? If Boogie wins, he has to decide to keep the nominations the same (in which case Will would probably vote to evict Erika) or save his showmance, be forced to put up Will and then hope that Erika doesn't decide to send Will packing instead of Janelle.

This could be interesting...


----------



## etemple

RBlount said:


> Also, Erika is nearly as strong of competitor as Janie. If I were Janie, I would rather go against CT in the final competition, than Erika.


Not true.
Erika is not nearly as smart as either CT or Janie, and she's been hurting physically because she's so frickin skinny . . . they've all lost a lot of weight with the slop and all meat diet, but it's hit her the hardest.

But can we rewind a bit and someone give us the lowdown on the HOH comp?


----------



## dthmj

They didn't show the HoH comp. 

But Boogie won it.


----------



## MassD

Yeah... at this point, the PoV is more important than HoH... Whomever wins the veto controls who goes to the final three.


----------



## dowalker

Ok, lets say J&E are put on the block. Then Will wins POV. He takes Jan off. Who does Boogie put up in place. He can't put up the POV winner. Will there be a POV competition this week? 
I cant remember from past years.


----------



## BrettStah

dowalker said:


> Ok, lets say J&E are put on the block. Then Will wins POV. He takes Jan off. Who does Boogie put up in place. He can't put up the POV winner. Will there be a POV competition this week?


If Will wins POV, I'm pretty sure that it's as if there was no POV at that point. He gets to decide who goes home, given that he's the sole person to vote this time - Erica and Janelle will both be told that they're safe, of course.


----------



## mchips

Last night, when Janelle was in DR, Erika asked not to be put up, that if they'll trust her, she'll trust them, that she feels being put up on the block by Boogie just makes her look like a ho-mance (insert jokes here  ).

As they were talking, they realized that it doesn't really matter who goes up, because whoever ends up with the veto decides who goes home. Boogie was still hesitant to put up Will, but then Will & Erika kept saying it didn't really matter who goes up, and Will thought it would be so funny, because no one would expect that. He said that when he was just in DR and they asked him, he said there's no way Boogie would put him up. Now, he thinks that would make it all so much funnier, because they would show him saying there's no way he's going up, then Boogie puts him up.

When Janelle came out, Will told her in front of them all about the plan, and Janelle said no problem, she'd like to be on the block with Will.

They all realize that it really doesn't matter this week who goes on the block. If Boogie wins the veto, he can still take Will off, and then Will gets to decide who goes home. If Will wins veto, he gets to take himself off. If Erika or Janelle wins veto, they get to come off and decide... so, it really doesn't matter who goes up on the block this week.


----------



## mchips

etemple said:


> wait . . . so what was the comp?


 It's not clear yet...

They were all wearing referee outfits, including Janelle, but Janelle did not compete, as outgoing HOH.

They've mentioned it involved numbers, and adding them up, and Janelle has stated that she's terrible with numbers and adding them up in her head, so she says she wouldn't have won it anyway because of it.


----------



## etemple

mchips said:


> It's not clear yet...
> 
> They were all wearing referee outfits, including Janelle, but Janelle did not compete, as outgoing HOH.
> 
> They've mentioned it involved numbers, and adding them up, and Janelle has stated that she's terrible with numbers and adding them up in her head, so she says she wouldn't have won it anyway because of it.


Thanks!


----------



## SuperZippy

mchips said:


> Last night, when Janelle was in DR, Erika asked not to be put up, that if they'll trust her, she'll trust them, that she feels being put up on the block by Boogie just makes her look like a showmance (insert jokes here  ).
> 
> As they were talking, they realized that it doesn't really matter who goes up, because whoever ends up with the veto decides who goes home. Boogie was still hesitant to put up Will, but then Will & Erika kept saying it didn't really matter who goes up, and Will thought it would be so funny, because no one would expect that. He said that when he was just in DR and they asked him, he said there's no way Boogie would put him up. Now, he thinks that would make it all so much funnier, because they would show him saying there's no way he's going up, then Boogie puts him up.
> 
> When Janelle came out, Will told her in front of them all about the plan, and Janelle said no problem, she'd like to be on the block with Will.
> 
> They all realize that it really doesn't matter this week who goes on the block. If Boogie wins the veto, he can still take Will off, and then Will gets to decide who goes home. If Will wins veto, he gets to take himself off. If Erika or Janelle wins veto, they get to come off and decide... so, it really doesn't matter who goes up on the block this week.


and this is why veto should be history..

no reason to have it this week, or they could have it, but not have hoh...lol


----------



## uncdrew

With these final four, I don't see any way Boogie wins.

Against Will -- nope, people will see Will as the mastermind and Boogie as the ape.
Against Janelle -- nope, Janelle is super-competitor woman and deserves it more than Boogie.

Against Erika -- contestants will refuse to vote since they both suck.


----------



## mchips

The nominations are today.

In any other season, it could matter at this point who goes on the block. Theoretically, Boogie could stab Will in the back and not take him off if Boogie were to win the veto. But since they are so tight, that's very unlikely to happen.

It's like they're playing as one, so that in a way, it's like they're now at final 3, being CT, Erika and Janelle.

Every other week, the biggest power is in the HOH, but this week the power shifts to the POV holder, since they have the single vote to evict (or, at least the person who ends up not on the block has the power to evict, as the HOH doesn't get to vote). This part is true of any season that has had the Golden Power of Veto. The HOH this week just guarantees at least one person into the final 3.

I'd imagine this could end up being among the most competitive comps ever, as all four will probably be putting out their best game to win it, as no one is 100% positive that they are safe this week (except Boogie for himself, of course). Will has the best odds, as he and Boogie will be fighting to save him. Both girls will be fighting to save themselves.

Boogie wanted to talk scenarios with Will earlier today of what to do depending on who wins veto, but Will told him there's no need to discuss it until after, because it all depends on who wins it as to what scenarios they will even have available to them.


----------



## go4amiller

this is cute if you have not seen it.


----------



## mchips

It looks like Boogie did not put Will up after all.

Erika and Janelle are on the block.


----------



## debtoine

Janie won the POV.

deb


----------



## sallypnut

Woohoo!


----------



## mchips

Yes, yes, yes... :up: :up: :up: 

I've been sitting here all wound up waiting for the comp to be over...

Will and Boogie already stated yesterday and today that they were planning on taking Janelle to the final three if either of them won the veto (thank you guys, btw), but I still wanted Janelle to win it, to guarantee she was into the final 3. I was going to mention this sooner, but I didn't want to jinx anything.

I'm ecstatic about it! 

Now I can relax for a few days...


----------



## unicorngoddess

GO JANELLE!

That's so awesome. I hope we see a final two with Will and Janelle.


----------



## TR7spyder

Awesome!



mchips said:


> Will and Boogie already stated yesterday and today that they were planning on taking Janelle to the final three if either of them won the veto


Why would they have done that? That greatly reduces their chances of being in the final two? 

And... Janelle has a much better chance of winning against ether of them.


----------



## JFriday

Wow Janelle is amazing!!!


----------



## go4amiller

Janelle should consider evicting Will. THe jury would have more respect for her if she is in the final 2 against Boogie or Erika. However, the chance that Boogie or Erika win the competition between the 3 of them, Janelle would probably not be in the final 2. So Janelle's only choice now is to get rid of Erika. I think if Boogie was not HOH, Boogie would be gone. So it will come down to Boogie, Will, and Janelle. 

Based on conversations, it seems they have a deal to split the winnings 3 ways. Which personally I think was a good strategic move. So now it is all about who will get the title of winner of BB allstars. 

To think many weeks ago Janelle was crying and asking to be thrown out of the house after Howie was evicted. She stated later in the DR that was a strategic move. Will and others seemed to have bought it and now she is in the final 3. 

I have to wonder if Janelle is in the final 2, how will the jury vote. I think Will is hoping not to be in the final 2 so he can go to the S. house to help pull votes for Boogie. Boogie does not care about the money, he only cares about winning the title. 

As for Will, he has a big ego, and he probably thought he would make it this far, and now that he has, he might be thinking it would be awesome to win the title too. If Boogie goes to the S. house and it is Will and Janelle in the final, no way is Boogie good at changing people's mind on how to vote. Will knows if Boogie and him are in the final 2, Janelle will go to the s. house and be pulling for Will. Will will win against Boogie.

So at this point, Boogie has no chance at winning the title. His chances are higher if the final two are him and Janelle and Will goes to the S. House.

Janelle vs. Will - Close vote, but I think Janelle would win.
Will vs. Boogie - Will will win
Boogie vs. Janelle - Janelle will win unless Will can convience the s. house that Janelle is not deserving of the title considering she had so many chances to evict Boogie and instead her friends were the ones to get evicted.


----------



## TriBruin

debtoine said:


> Janie won the POV.
> 
> deb


 But will she do the right thing and vote out Will?

If she wants to prove SHE is the best player in the house, she needs to Will leave the house NOW! The way I see it, Will is the only player still in the house that definately beats here in the Final 2. She should be able to beat either Erika or Mike in the final 2.


----------



## flyers088

go4amiller said:


> Based on conversations, it seems they have a deal to split the winnings 3 ways. Which personally I think was a good strategic move. So now it is all about who will get the title of winner of BB allstars.


There are many who believe the prize will be split is 4 ways. Each of them will get a check for $125,000 regardless of who wins. This plan seems to have been in the works by the 4 of them for a while and really has tainted the game in many people opinion. And really the moves they have been making with evictions recently seem to indicitate this is really happening. Something smells real fishy with the way this game is being played and hopefully BB producers will do something in the future to fix this type of behavior.

There is no drama left in the game. So what if you win if you have already decided to split the money. How either of the girls would explain why they never took their chances to get rid of CT will sound stupid and neither of them should get a vote from anyone in seq. Who ever wins will have a cheap and hollow victory IMHO. :down:


----------



## BrettStah

flyers088 said:


> There are many who believe the prize will be split is 4 ways. Each of them will get a check for $125,000 regardless of who wins. This plan seems to have been in the works by the 4 of them for a while and really has tainted the game in many people opinion. And really the moves they have been making with evictions recently seem to indicitate this is really happening. Something smells real fishy with the way this game is being played and hopefully BB producers will do something in the future to fix this type of behavior.
> 
> There is no drama left in the game. So what if you win if you have already decided to split the money. How either of the girls would explain why they never took their chances to get rid of CT will sound stupid and neither of them should get a vote from anyone in seq. Who ever wins will have a cheap and hollow victory IMHO. :down:


Is there any evidence of this plan to split the prize money 4 ways? I see you say "many who believe", "seems to have been in the works", etc. Just curious how people reached this conclusion.

Second, it would be hard for the producers to prevent this type of deal - once the winner gets his or her prize money, no one other than the winner (and their spouse, if they have one) has any say-so what is done with the money (post-taxes, of course). I guess since the whole house is wired for sound and video, the producers could have a rule that says any discussion of such a deal while in the house is grounds for disqualification, but I can think of ways of probably getting around it - you really only need a short amount of time in private - talking in a whisper while in the shower with the water running could do the trick easily, or "forgetting" to turn your microphone on, etc. Just a quick, "hey, let's work to get into the final 2 and split all of the prize money if we do."

Of course, for an All-Stars game like this one, the contestants have an opportunity to discuss things like this before getting into the house, making it even tougher to "catch".


----------



## purple6816

Bsteenson said:


> Sorry, but the ratings have been rather good (comparatively speaking) this summer. There were three BB episodes in the Neilson top 20 last week.
> 
> I think this has been one of the best seasons, and can't get enough of the CT manipulations.
> 
> BS


I like this season the best with season 5 as my second best. I hated season 6 and did not even remember any of the s6 players in bb7.


----------



## flyers088

purple6816 said:


> I like this season the best with season 5 as my second best. I hated season 6 and did not even remember any of the s6 players in bb7.


Ummmm Janielle!!!


----------



## katbug

debtoine said:


> Janie won the POV.
> 
> deb


OMG! WOOOHOOOOOO!!! YES!!! Go Janelle!!! :up: :up: :up:

Janelle has got to win the title of best player in BB history, even if she doesn't end up winning the game!


----------



## TriBruin

katbug said:


> OMG! WOOOHOOOOOO!!! YES!!! Go Janelle!!! :up: :up: :up:
> 
> Janelle has got to win the title of best player in BB history, even if she doesn't end up winning the game!


As much as I like Jannelle, I think she would be better classified as one of the best COMPETITION players in BB history, but as a stategic player, she is has been average at best.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

In my humble opinion....Janelle is so AWESOME at winning everything that she deserves to win the whole thing. Will is excellent at strategy but he is zero at winning competitions. It doesn't matter whether he threw them or not--the math remains the same. 

This is the ONLY BB in which I have not missed one second of watching. It has been the best ever for me.

You are thisclose Janelle, take it all the way!!


----------



## purple6816

I Miss the Jedi Master. When will we go to the sequester house.?

Wookiee är namnet på en björnliknade ras i Star Wars. En wookiee är ofta större än en människa och mycket starkare. De har hett temperament och blir lätt arga. Wookieer lever i trädbyar på den djungelliknande planeten Kashyyyk.

Chewbacca, Han Solos andrepilot, är den mest kända wookien.

http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wookie

A Wookiee is a member of a race of hairy bipeds in the fictional Star Wars universe. The most famous Wookiee is Chewbacca, a companion to Han Solo. Other prominent Wookiees include Lowbacca (the nephew of Chewbacca), Tyvokka, Zaalbar, Chuundar, Attichitcuk, Tarfful, and Hanharr. A common, though incorrect, spelling is Wookie (with only one trailing "e").

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wookiee


----------



## mchips

TR7spyder said:


> Why would they have done that? That greatly reduces their chances of being in the final two?
> 
> And... Janelle has a much better chance of winning against ether of them.


 Because Erika is known for her endurance, and told them both that she would hold onto that key (or whatever) for an f'ng week if she had to.

After they were alone, they then looked at each other and said that you don't tell your competition that you're going to hold onto a key for a week...

Will feels he can flirt Janelle off the endurance comp (which I'm hoping ends up being a rude awakening for him when/if he can't), so they were going to take Janelle over Erika...

As far as splitting the money, they've been told by the producers that it isn't legal, so they began discussing it in code, and would often stop themselves and say we can't talk about that, they've told us it isn't legal. They've told both girls that it'll be split three ways, to get both of them to take them to the end. Whether or not they will split it we may never know, and Will/Boogie could easily not split it with either girl by telling them it was just one among many lies told in the game. Janelle could do the same thing if she wins. In the context of this game, with so many lies going back and forth, they don't have to be held to any deal of splitting the money.

Will also told both girls that he will bow out and go to sequester to work the jury for votes... Janelle doesn't really believe him. She's told him "obviously" he's taking Boogie to the final two... he wanted both girls to feel like he wasn't trying to get to the end, when he is... it's just been part of his strategy so they don't feel like they're having to play against both Boogie and Will, since Will will voluntarily bow out and go to sequester at the end (which he won't; unless Janelle wins the final HOH, he might bow out so that Boogie could get the glory of at least making it to the final two).

If he does end up in sequester, I do believe that he is going to try and work them to vote for Boogie instead of Janelle if those two end up in the final two. Will tells blatant lies about people, turning people against one another, and could very well turn the jury against Janelle in the end. So, it's almost better for her to take Will to the final two to keep him from working the jury until the final Q&A where she'll get a chance to rebuff anything that he tries to say against her.

I think Janelle believes she can't win against Erika in the endurance comp either, and Erika has proven to be tough competition in the HOH/POV comps as well, so she may not want to take Erika. She told Erika that she doesn't believe anyone will take her to the final two at this point, that if she takes Will/Boogie to final 3, they will take each other to final 2, and if she takes Erika to final 3, Erika will take Boogie to final 2, so Janelle feels she has to get herself to the final two on her own, via the comps. Erika is promising her that she will take her to the final two, even though she believes that Janelle will win the game if she does, that she's fine with second place and the $50,000, that she really needs the money. Erika swore on her mother that she would take Janelle to the final two.

I think Janelle could just be setting Erika up to get her vote in the end, to explain why she's not taking Erika over Will. Janelle feels she has a better chance of beating both Will and Boogie in the final comps than she does Erika. She also told Erika that they had this deal to get out CT, but when she asked Erika to vote out Boogie in Janelle's last HOH, Erika voted out CG instead, so Janelle says that nullified any deal they had. I think she's also setting it up so Erika can't tell Janelle in the end that Janelle broke her word with her. Janelle has told her why should I believe you that you're going to take me to the final two when you've already lied to me about voting out Boogie.

She's playing with Will a little now, too, by making him think that she's thinking about taking Erika instead (and it's possible she just might; she's going to work out all of these scenarios in her head as to what could be her best move to win the prize in the end).

She told Will that Erika is making some valid points for taking her instead of Will, and that Erika told her that Will said Janelle is ruining his life... which he did say... Janelle may be weighing her options in her head, and playing with Will at the same time. Will is definitely freaking out, and trying to work Janelle to take him, and Janelle is loving the attention.

I do not believe Erika would honor her deal with Janelle and take her to the final two. She will want to win the $500,000 and take Boogie instead, because she doesn't feel she can win against Janelle in the end. So, whoever Janelle takes to the final 3 will not be taking Janelle to the final 2, so Janelle needs to take those to the final 3 that give her the best chance of beating in the comps.


----------



## uncdrew

Nice update, thanks.

So I don't get why Will is freaking out? He's Mr. Cool, isn't he? If Janey dumps Erika he's still quite pleased, isn't he?


----------



## mchips

uncdrew said:


> So I don't get why Will is freaking out? He's Mr. Cool, isn't he? If Janey dumps Erika he's still quite pleased, isn't he?


 Because she has basically told him, or is hinting, that she's considering taking Erika to the final 3 instead of him... so now he's trying to keep her in bed with him, trying to keep her and Erika from talking... I edited my post above to hopefully make it a little clearer that Janelle was leading Will to believe she's considering taking Erika instead (this was last night this happened).

Janelle is not dumb... she plays/acts dumb very well (she did it last season as well), but she's not dumb... she knows being known as smart is a threat in this game...

Every time she wins a comp, she's always saying how it was just luck, and how she's just guessing (when she's not)... Janelle is playing this game... and I think she's learning from Will as well...

Will thinks he's the one that has her wrapped around his finger, but I think it could possibly very well be the other way around, or maybe at least just a little...


----------



## go4amiller

If Janelle is in the final two, I think the jury will vote for Janelle regardless who the other person could be. 

Janelle does not trust anyone at this point. She is playing the entire house. I am not sure if I were in Janelle's shoes who I would evict. 

If Boogie won the next POV competition, he knows he can't take Will to the final because he will lose. Is Boogie's ego higher and he evicts Will or is Boogie willing to take Will to the final accepting Will the winner, a Chilltown victory? 

Could the jury get the ultimate revenge on CT and vote for Janelle if she wins POV again? or will CT win the hearts of the jury and get the votes to win?

I wish this game would move faster. I wish I had a crystal ball to see who the winner will be.

At this point, I just hope Janelle gets to choose who she wants to take to the final. She has to win the POV again. Glad to see her in the final 3. 

As Howie would say "Janie the force is with you".


----------



## timr_42

go4amiller said:


> If Janelle is in the final two, I think the jury will vote for Janelle regardless who the other person could be.


Janelle has been the best player as far as compentions were, but Will has made it all this way in two seasons, by not ever winning anything. I don't think he ever won a HOH on S2(I don't think they had POV then). He has not won anything this year. He is the ultimate player.


----------



## cwoody222

As for the conversation as to the best season...

I remember being more excited about BB than Survivor back when they both premiered. But other than CG crying for his family, BB was rather boring that first season.

But season 2 was awesome. All new rules, no POV, and Dr. Will! Plus, back then the show used to be much more about the people in the house... the interactions, the after-hours shenanigans... the whole social experiment of trapping the people in the house. Sure, the "game" was still there but that wasn't the whole thing.

As seasons went on, it slowly evolved into being "just" about the game. Tues = POV, Thurs = Evication, Sunday = HOH. Boring and predictable.

Plus, I remember a time when the show itself didn't use the phrases like "HOH" and "POV" themselves... they were just phrases the Internet fanbase used. Once they adapted them themselves it just made them seem lame, in my mind. Like they were the non-cool kids trying to be cool...

Also, the new house... I've decided I don't like it as much. I don't "know" the rooms as much. It's too big. There's no "familiar", "usual" place for ppl to talk. It feels too much like a TV show instead of a house where ppl are trapped for a summer.


So... I like the early seasons better. Season 2 the most.


----------



## mchips

I'm just the opposite, liking the new house, sequester and rules better.

Season 6 was my favorite season, and I've seen them all.

<edit>
I also liked the season with the twins twist.

As well as the season with the X-Factors...

For that matter, I've enjoyed every season, but S6 has been my favorite so far.

<edit2>
I want to add that I think Will has brought some entertainment value this year, and I've enjoyed his crazy child-like antics, and that he's a witty, intelligent guy, but Janelle is still my fav...

Someone in this or one of the other Big Brother threads mentioned the chemistry between Janelle and Will, and I have to agree that they do have amazing on-screen chemistry together...


----------



## mchips

Btw, Erika is not going down without a fight.

She is campaigning against Will and for herself, even telling Will that she is going to be campaigning really hard.


----------



## SuperZippy

mchips said:


> Btw, Erika is not going down without a fight.
> 
> She is campaigning against Will and for herself, even telling Will that she is going to be campaigning really hard.


not sure what sort of campaigning is available...

janelle has to figure this one out on her own in my mind...

someone begging me would just make me want to send them home..


----------



## unicorngoddess

BrettStah said:


> Is there any evidence of this plan to split the prize money 4 ways? I see you say "many who believe", "seems to have been in the works", etc. Just curious how people reached this conclusion.


Yes. Live feed watchers (myself included) have witnessed several discussions about money splitting. I posted it in this thread a while back in fact. The thing is, once they start talking about it, the producers do get on to them. I think Will holds the record for the amount of "stop that"s he's received...splitting prize money, at one point, was the biggest reason for the producers getting on to him.


----------



## Dssturbo1

jani should evict erica if she thinks erica would be good at an endurance comp. then she has will who #1 remember he has a recently broken thumb and that can be a big hinderance in a comp #2 usually does not win comp #3 may think he is good to the final 2 with either jani or booige.

IF she wins take out will therefore taking out the best bb statagiest before he gets to a jury vote, proves she is a competition winner big time and goes with boogie to final 2 since she doesn't like him anyway. she should win 5-2, marci, howie, james, dani and CG vote jani. will and erica vote boogie.

What about the sequester house with the Cat 2 hurricane up the baja penisula and west coast of mexico?? they didn't show james going in and wonder if they even sent dani and CG with the bad weather?


----------



## etemple

I don't think there's any way Erika can win unless she's up against boogie in the finals. She definately couldn't beat Janie or Will. I think if Janelle makes it to the finals, given the jury composition, that she'll win . . .

I just don't want to see Will leave because if it's just Boogie in the house with the two girls, that will just be painful to watch (unless Janelle evicts him--that I'd like to see).


----------



## go4amiller

timr_42 said:


> Janelle has been the best player as far as compentions were, but Will has made it all this way in two seasons, by not ever winning anything. I don't think he ever won a HOH on S2(I don't think they had POV then). He has not won anything this year. He is the ultimate player.


Janelle knows she has to win everytime if she expects to be in the final two. When all 4 competed for the Veto, you know they all tried to win it, but Janelle came up with the win. She knew if she had not won the veto, and Boogie is HOH, she would be gone.

So if Janelle makes it to the final two, Will may have convinced everyone to vote a particular way throughout the season, but Will is powerless without them. Janelle on the otherhand has shown she is threat and even Will hard a tough time beating her.

Janelle will prove herself as the ultimate player if she wins the next POV. or who knows maybe she will evict Will. HOwever, I think they agreed to the banana bread deal.

So it comes down to who has the biggest desire to win?


----------



## etemple

SuperZippy said:


> not sure what sort of campaigning is available...
> 
> janelle has to figure this one out on her own in my mind...
> 
> someone begging me would just make me want to send them home..


yeah, especially if that someone is erika.
when she begs, she is just ANNOYING.
i.e. that who plea to Boogie not to put her up because she'd feel like a ho-mance.
puh-lease!


----------



## mchips

SuperZippy said:


> not sure what sort of campaigning is available...
> 
> janelle has to figure this one out on her own in my mind...
> 
> someone begging me would just make me want to send them home..


 She was going to be telling Janelle all of the bad things he has said about her, to turn her against him...

She did tell Janelle that Will told her (Erika) that she (Janelle) is ruining his life...

She was going to tell her that Will called her slut...

She told Janelle that when they get alone she has so much to tell her...

But hasn't yet... Erika seems to be going back forth... at one moment she's all fired up to work Janelle against Will, then the next moment she seems defeated and resigned to being evicted...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Two videos culled from Jokers of Erika trying to convince Janelle that Will is playing her. In the second video clip Janelle agrees to evict Will. Don't know if she means it or not... And if Will has the last word with her before the ceremony, she could change her mind yet again.


----------



## mchips

I'm not going to get too verbose at this point, but Erika now realizes that Boogie has been playing her, and if she'll keep her word with Janelle to take her to the final two, then I'm behind the girls flipping it on the boys... I'm hoping her anger toward Boogie is enough incentive to honor her deal with Janelle... Erika told the Internet that she promises she would take Janelle to the final two...

Janelle seems to be in bed testing Will now (very subtly) to see if what he's been telling her is true or not... I hope she realizes she has been played by Will... I know it's a gamble trusting Erika (not that she's evil, but when faced with that $500,000 decision in the end...), but hopefully Erika and Janelle can take each other to the final two...

Janelle, I don't know where the Survivor Sucks site is at that you were talking about, or I'd be there voting for you to take that deal...

Will and Boogie have had so much fun flipping it on other people, I hope they realize that it's only fair if it gets flipped on them for once instead...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Looks like it's a done deal now. Janelle got out of bed and found that Erika was still up and she and Erika had a late night talk comparing notes, and figured out exactly how they've both been played. Will is dead, and Boogie is going to have to fight two chicks for the final HOH. Should be a fun eviction ceremony tomorrow [edit: today!] since the girls are going to keep it all secret until then.


----------



## Meinrad

mchips said:


> Will and Boogie have had so much fun flipping it on other people, I hope they realize that it's only fair if it gets flipped on them for once instead...


I can see Boogie throwing a fit but Will should take it pretty well. I'd be very surprised if Will is anything but gracious.


----------



## uncdrew

Meinrad said:


> I can see Boogie throwing a fit but Will should take it pretty well. I'd be very surprised if Will is anything but gracious.


Agreed.

I expect Boogie to look completely lost and bewildered without big brother Will there telling him what to do and how to feel.


----------



## Sir_winealot

uncdrew said:


> I expect Boogie to look completely lost and bewildered without big brother Will there telling him what to do and how to feel.


We can only hope.... 

I'd love to see Erika get fully pissed over being used, and after Will getting ousted see Booger get the 'isolation treatment' from the girls. But I believe Boog will fully and completely deny the fact the he doesn't really have feelings for Erika, and since she's such an emotional person ...she'll believe it.


----------



## ScottE22

Fool Me Twice said:


> Looks like it's a done deal now. Janelle got out of bed and found that Erika was still up and she and Erika had a late night talk comparing notes, and figured out exactly how they've both been played. Will is dead, and Boogie is going to have to fight two chicks for the final HOH. Should be a fun eviction ceremony tomorrow [edit: today!] since the girls are going to keep it all secret until then.


I sure hope this is how it goes down... Would make for a great twist!! Let's hope Janelle keeps her wits and isn't snowed (again) by Will at the last minute...


----------



## MassD

If Erika makes it past this round, I'm through. She's useless, and with her in the running, the show loses it's luster. And Mike is another useless waste of space. That two hangers on like those two have a legitimate shot of winning makes this an extremely sad state of affairs.

The only ones in the house that deserve any shot at the money is Janelle and Will. If the final two doesn't comprise of these two, I couldn't care any less who won... and I probably won't bother watching.


----------



## mwhip

Tell me Erika and Janelle are at least doing a good job leading the boys to believe that still have them fooled. I would love to see Janelle evict Will tonight on the premise that he played her and she knew all along.


----------



## scottykempf

Of course, once you realize that Will is manipulating you, he loses some of his power. Then, Erika should look at who she wants to compete against in the three part challenge: Janelle, who is both a physical and memory powerhouse, or Mike and Will, who are not so much.


----------



## TriBruin

MassD said:


> If Erika makes it past this round, I'm through. She's useless, and with her in the running, the show loses it's luster. And Mike is another useless waste of space. That two hangers on like those two have a legitimate shot of winning makes this an extremely sad state of affairs.
> 
> The only ones in the house that deserve any shot at the money is Janelle and Will. If the final two doesn't comprise of these two, I couldn't care any less who won... and I probably won't bother watching.


Although I agree that having Erika in the final 3 (or 2) is a sad day for useless competitors, I am salivating over the possibility of seeing Will evicted tonight. Unfortunately, there is another 10 hours to go. Hopefully Janelle and Erika can keep up the act until then.


----------



## cwoody222

Is tonight's eviction Live?


----------



## Skittles

Erika and Janelle flipping on CT would be awesome. In fact, it would just be SO poetic and appropriate. Will and Boogie flipping on everyone, making promises and breaking them... and then to have their two showmances turn the tables on them at the absolute last minute, robbing them of victory at the final hour?

F'ing priceless. If it happens, of course.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

I think it is live. It will be so boring if Will gets the axe tonight. I just can't believe it took them soooooooooo long to figure out what the hell was going on.


----------



## vertigo235

yeah if will goes, that will be like the end of the show for me


----------



## DancnDude

I hope she gets rid of Boogie. I would be happy with either Will or Janelle winning (I'd rather see Will win). Worst case scenario would be Boogie and Erika in the final 2.


----------



## BrandonRe

cwoody222 said:


> Is tonight's eviction Live?


Isn't the eviction on Thursday?


----------



## cwoody222

Nope, tonight. I just checked. Here's how I think it goes. Please correct me if I'm wrong... I'm a little iffy on the final HOH/POV rules.

Tonight - live Veto Ceremony and immediate eviction (because the Veto holder has the lone vote) and live HOH comp. (probably won't end tonight, it'll continue thru the night)

Thursday - non-live HOH comp results, non-live Veto comp and then live Veto ceremony followed by immediate eviction (there's really no choice if the Veto holder was on the block since the HOH can't be evicted)

Sunday - no show

Tuesday 9/12 - final show


----------



## unicorngoddess

I thought I remembered Julie saying we'd have an eviction on Tuesday.


----------



## MassD

RBlount said:


> Although I agree that having Erika in the final 3 (or 2) is a sad day for useless competitors, I am salivating over the possibility of seeing Will evicted tonight.


See... that's the problem... for all the GOOD drama (i.e. Will getting a bit of his own medicine), the results raise the bile in my gullet.

Think about it... Janelle, Mike and Erika in the final 3... one of these things is not like the others... That at least one of the latter two will be in the finals is a pathetic turn of events.

Weak... really weak...


----------



## NJChris

vertigo235 said:


> yeah if will goes, that will be like the end of the show for me


It's only 1 week left after tonight... why not stick around. 

I think Erika is doing great now. I did not like her at all before. She has worked on Janelle and convinced her Will has been playing her. Janelle has been more stand-off ish to Will, who seems to be worried.

Neither has told W or B of the plan as far as I know... so I think Erika is being sincere. She would rather come in 2nd and get $50k then kicked out tonight and get nothing. AND that she realized Boogie has been playing her, she's cut her allegiance to helping him.

I think it makes for a lot better show than the same old same old Will manipulating everyone.


----------



## vertigo235

I will probably just read here what happens, which is what I do now, but then I watch the show to see everything unfold. 

I'll tune in for the finale though.


----------



## uncdrew

Skittles said:


> Erika and Janelle flipping on CT would be awesome. In fact, it would just be SO poetic and appropriate. Will and Boogie flipping on everyone, making promises and breaking them... and then to have their two showmances turn the tables on them at the absolute last minute, robbing them of victory at the final hour?
> 
> F'ing priceless. If it happens, of course.


Agreed. That will be great.

Will was fun, entertaining, and made the show what it was. But it's almost over, and I'm ready for him to be done.


----------



## purple6816

vertigo235 said:


> I will probably just read here what happens, which is what I do now, but then I watch the show to see everything unfold.
> 
> I'll tune in for the finale though.


Tonight will be an interesting show.


----------



## mwhip

Will also strikes me as the type that would vote for Erika or Janelle against Boogie since they "caught" him. He would take it as a compliment and since Boogie does not really need the money I could see him doing that. 

Of course if Will is voted out tonight the speech could awesome along with the Julie interview. Remember Julie's husband and CBS President did not like earlier in the season when Will called her "sweetheart" and he got reprimanded by the producers for it.


----------



## montag

MassD said:


> See... that's the problem... for all the GOOD drama (i.e. Will getting a bit of his own medicine), the results raise the bile in my gullet.
> 
> Think about it... Janelle, Mike and Erika in the final 3... one of these things is not like the others... That at least one of the latter two will be in the finals is a pathetic turn of events.
> 
> Weak... really weak...


Sure it's weak but Janelle wants to win the money, not provide television excitement. She beats Mike and Erika hands down. Will, well, that may be a different story. So, while I can't stand Mike and Erika either, Janelle has no other choice that to evict Will. If she doesn't, she's no better a player than Kayser.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

But if Mike makes it to final 2 he knows he can't beat Jannelle and would do all he could to take Erika. And if Erika were smart she would do all she could to take Boogie, as she knows she probably can't beat J, although she is the one that has gotten this whole (lets give CT a taste of their own medicine) thing going.


----------



## montag

True, but Janelle keeping Will in the house doesn't change anything when it comes to choosing final two. Will will take Boogie because he's better than him and knows that Janelle would give him a serious run for the money. Boogie would take Will because he can't win against either and he'd stick to bro's before ho's.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

If Will gets Janelle to switch her thinking before the show tonight(I don't think he will), it will be his biggest coup yet and make him even more deserving of winning the whole thing.


----------



## Charmedwynn

montag said:


> Sure it's weak but Janelle wants to win the money, not provide television excitement. She beats Mike and Erika hands down. Will, well, that may be a different story. So, while I can't stand Mike and Erika either, Janelle has no other choice that to evict Will. If she doesn't, she's no better a player than Kayser.


I don't think Kaysar was a bad player... I think he just over-analyzed everything and ended up sucked into Will's manipulations. He also trusted the wrong people. I think it's awesome that Janie outlasted her entire original alliance (again...and by far) To me, that proves that she knows how to play this game.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

Charmedwynn said:


> I don't think Kaysar was a bad player... I think he just over-analyzed everything and ended up sucked into Will's manipulations. He also trusted the wrong people. I think it's awesome that Janie outlasted her entire original alliance (again...and by far) To me, that proves that she knows how to play this game.


She only lasted because Will wanted her to. Now he may regret it.


----------



## SuperZippy

:sucks:


----------



## Charmedwynn

That is partially true, however she has always been good at competitions no matter if she needed it or not. I think will just realized that he had to have her on his side in order for his plan to work... I guess we'll see tonight. I would like to see it bite him in the a$$.


----------



## SuperZippy

but she has played a great game comptetion wise, and smartened up at the end..

i hated her and her friends in s6...

with them gone for most of this season, she hasn't been too bad..

she deserves to win..


----------



## unicorngoddess

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> She only lasted because Will wanted her to. Now he may regret it.


That's BS. She lasted because she's a good player and kept winning comps. She would have been voted out a LONG time ago and Will had nothing to do with that, but she just kept winning vetos and HOH comps. Janelle is still in this game because Janelle is a great competitor...period.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

unicorngoddess said:


> That's BS. She lasted because she's a good player and kept winning comps. She would have been voted out a LONG time ago and Will had nothing to do with that, but she just kept winning vetos and HOH comps. Janelle is still in this game because Janelle is a great competitor...period.


Relax............of course she is a good player and deserves to be where she is. If you remember though, Will has saved here a couple of times. Had it not been for him, she would have been voted out. You do remember those times, correct?


----------



## TriBruin

cwoody222 said:


> Nope, tonight. I just checked. Here's how I think it goes. Please correct me if I'm wrong... I'm a little iffy on the final HOH/POV rules.
> 
> Tonight - live Veto Ceremony and immediate eviction (because the Veto holder has the lone vote) and live HOH comp. (probably won't end tonight, it'll continue thru the night)
> 
> Thursday - non-live HOH comp results, non-live Veto comp and then live Veto ceremony followed by immediate eviction (there's really no choice if the Veto holder was on the block since the HOH can't be evicted)
> 
> Sunday - no show
> 
> Tuesday 9/12 - final show


I am gonng on past seasons, but I believe that you are wrong about Thursday.

Tonight - (Everything the same expect HOH). Live beginning of 1st of 3 part HOH contest (most likely endurance).

Thursday - non-live 2nd part of HOH. Live 3rd part of HOH. Live eviction (HOH chooses the evictee).

Note, that there will not be a Veto for Thursday as it is not needed.


----------



## vertigo235

But when will the person on the block now get voted out? Tonight or Thursday?


----------



## cwoody222

There's 4 people left. And 3 shows left. Someone goes home during each show left. (Tonight AND Thursday)

And RBlount is probably correct about the 3-part HOH and non-veto.


----------



## unicorngoddess

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> Relax............of course she is a good player and deserves to be where she is. If you remember though, Will has saved here a couple of times. Had it not been for him, she would have been voted out. You do remember those times, correct?


I guess not specifically. Every time someone's put Janelle up she's won Veto to take herself off. And last time she was up Will had told Boogie if she didn't win veto then it was no big deal, they'd vote her out. He didn't want other people thinking he didn't want Janelle out and he wasn't going to take any active action to save her.


----------



## BrettStah

I still think that the smart thing for Janelle to do is to evict Erika. I think Janelle has a better chance of making it to the final 2 if she does. I wouldn't trust Erika (or anyone else for that matter) to take me to the final 2.


----------



## marksman

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> Relax............of course she is a good player and deserves to be where she is. If you remember though, Will has saved here a couple of times. Had it not been for him, she would have been voted out. You do remember those times, correct?


Yeah but Will is still there because Janelle did not push to get him out one of the 4 times she won the Head of Household. You remember those times, correct?


----------



## mchips

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> Relax............of course she is a good player and deserves to be where she is. If you remember though, Will has saved here a couple of times. Had it not been for him, she would have been voted out. You do remember those times, correct?


 And Janelle kept Will from going home at least a couple of times, too, you do remember those, right... 

Plus, in the doll comp, Boogie gave Janelle one doll, Will gave her nothing... he threw that comp, but then he's thrown most of the comps (he could have tried harder, to go further in that comp to eliminate more people to help Janelle win; Janelle had to go up against Erika and James both by herself to win it in the end)... it's highly possible that Janelle could have still won that comp without CT's help; we'll never know... so, CT doesn't get all of the credit...

Will and Boogie were talking yesterday, planning who's going to take the endurance comp and who's going to take the 2nd comp against Janelle, and Will began talking like maybe they should have Janelle take Will to the final two instead of Boogie, should she win the final HOH... Of course, Boogie didn't like this, but Will was asking Boogie if he felt he could win against Janelle in the end, and Boogie felt he could, having already had his speech planned out, which included that this game is not about comps...

I think Will getting evicted tonight will let them know that it is just as much about comps, and it's the comps that can get people to the end... not just the backstabbing, er, I mean, strategy... 

Janelle has played with strategy, too... backstabbing, manipulation, and making fun of people at their expense is not the only form of strategy.

Remember, Will's and Boogie's Operation Double-Date works only as long as Erika and Janelle never come together... they have, they're busted, and therefore Will's strategy looks like it could end up costing him the game, as much as everyone else's strategy he's made fun of that went out the door before him...

I can understand the Will fans don't want to see him go... that's how I felt last year when Janelle lost that final comp... I swore not to watch the final show, but yet I did anyway...


----------



## unicorngoddess

Here's a clip from last night. Janelle and Erika were talking outside, alone. They realize that both boys are playing them.


----------



## bobsbizzy

MassD said:


> If Erika makes it past this round, I'm through. She's useless, and with her in the running, the show loses it's luster. And Mike is another useless waste of space. That two hangers on like those two have a legitimate shot of winning makes this an extremely sad state of affairs.
> 
> The only ones in the house that deserve any shot at the money is Janelle and Will. If the final two doesn't comprise of these two, I couldn't care any less who won... and I probably won't bother watching.


As valid as this sounds, Janelle probably can't make it to the final two without Erika's help, so it's a means to an end.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Okay, I don't know about anyone else, but my subscription to the live feeds is all about the end of season endurance comp. I feel ripped off! I don't think Janelle should have been out, Julie never stated specifically to the entire group to keep both hands on the key and in past seasons keeping on hand on the key has always been sufficent. Now we have a whole compition down the drain! Man, Thursday's episode is gonna be boring. They aren't going to have any remaining stuff to show of this comp. Thursday's show will be coming up short time-wise now.


----------



## mwhip

Janelle and Erika in kitchen talking:

J: You know he is going to try and convince each one of us to take him to the final two.
E: Eff him. I would rather take 2nd.


----------



## ufo4sale

So I guess there's no chance of them redoing it then since they probably would have done it by now?


----------



## mwhip

Either this is strategy or Boogie really does want to leave. He is talking about how he just wants out of the house now that he knows that Janelle and Erika are the final two.


----------



## mchips

It's just strategy...

If he really didn't want to be there, they have a red button they can press at any time to make a voluntary exit...

<edit>
He's probably really upset, and embarrassed now himself... I would not be surprised if he is going into the DR and telling them he wants out...

But I think him telling Janelle that is just strategy... Just before that he told Janelle that Will really does have feelings for her, that Erika is playing her...


----------



## uncdrew

uncdrew said:


> I expect Boogie to look completely lost and bewildered without big brother Will there telling him what to do and how to feel.


Yeah?


----------



## go4amiller

timr_42 said:


> Janelle has been the best player as far as compentions were, but Will has made it all this way in two seasons, by not ever winning anything. I don't think he ever won a HOH on S2(I don't think they had POV then). He has not won anything this year. He is the ultimate player.


Will might have been good in Season 2 and in BB7 up to a point, but it is history for him. His ego finally had the best of him. Boogie and Will actually thought their plan was going to work to the end, but they forgot Janelle is a competitor and even better at strategy. LOVED IT!!!

I enjoyed watching Boogie's face when Will's name was called. Tonight was great TV!!! I just knew that Janelle was going to evict Will. Even if Janelle does not win, the idea she was the one to get rid of Will was finally the best move ever. Everyone watching had to love that move!!! (of course, everyone except Will's friends and family members)

Erika needs Boogie in the jury pool. Is Boogie that stupid? He is horrible about strategy. If erika has a shot at the 500k, she needs boogie in the jury. And it was great that Boogie stated he needed Erika in the jury pool. Again, is BOOGIE that stupid? THe puppet master forget his puppet.

Either way, if Boogie does not pull off the victory, he will not be going to the final 2. Erika figures she might get Chicken George's vote, Will's vote, Boogie's vote, and Danielle or Jame's vote. She only needs 4 votes. So if Erika is smart she should take Janelle, and Janelle should take Erika.

GO GIRL POWER!!! Janelle and Erika should do a phone call in the DR. That would be so funny!!!!


----------



## mwhip

Quote of BB7 Janelle just now:

"Will always said I was the bunny and he was the wolf. Who is the bunny now b!tch!!!"


----------



## cwoody222

Wow, best episode EVER!

Boogie's face was CLASSIC! Him quitting the game was such a stupid move. I don't even think he thinks he's a decent manipulator or schemer. He's just a cry baby and didn't want to play the BB games anymore. Him quitting the comp was his way of saying "Screw you guys, I'm going home!" 

Will and Julie's interview was great. He really does push her buttons, doesn't he?! And I love Will. I totally believe him when he says he realizes it's all a game and already behind him. Does he look stupid for being so confident? Sure... but he realizes it's just a game. The rest of the cast are immature kids because they don't realize that.

I'm glad they called Jani out during the comp, she DID ask Julie "both hands?" and Julie replied "For now, yes" so the rules were clear and it was clear she took her hands off.

Not that it matters. Unless Boogie wins HOH, he's going home.


Oh - and lest we forget the drama in the sequester house?!


----------



## dthmj

cwoody222 said:


> I'm glad they called Jani out during the comp, she DID ask Julie "both hands?" and Julie replied "For now, yes" so the rules were clear and it was clear she took her hands off.


That was *Erika* that asked Julie about both hands - Jani was on the other side, she probably never even heard Erika's question - so when Julie answered "Yes, for now" she didn't know it was about having both hands.


----------



## mchips

cwoody222 said:


> I'm glad they called Jani out during the comp, she DID ask Julie "both hands?" and Julie replied "For now, yes" so the rules were clear and it was clear she took her hands off.


 Janelle wasn't the one who asked, it was Erika who asked that.

Janelle was on the other side of the volcano from Erika, still getting situated, and it's possible she never heard Erika's question, only Julie's answer of "For now, yes."

Julie should have then elaborated that for now you must keep both hands on the key.

I've been watching the feeds, and there's been no real discussion of it, so don't know yet for sure whether Janelle heard Erika's question or not.


----------



## go4amiller

You know Howie is going to love seeing WILL!!! HOw I wish they would show it live Will entering the S. House. To see everyone's face when Will comes walking through that door. I think now they might show more of the S. HOuse now that Will is going there.

Janelle really has feelings for Will and they both seemed to have great chemistry on screen. 

Tonight Will put on a great face for the live camera. You know he would have loved being the winner of BB7 allstar. Now whoever it comes down to in the final, it shall be interesting if Will can change the jury votes. 

Just because he has left the BB7 house, it is not the last we have heard from him. Now the live show will spend at least half the show with the people in the S. House. bb7 knows that there are many who love to watch Will. THey are not stupid. They are looking for ratings.


----------



## Dssturbo1

so if the second part of the HoH is between jani and boogie he should throw it also if he really thinks they both need to take him

+1 mchips, erica did ask and i think jani heard but julie should have had to explicitly stated that was a requirement after she didn't in the rules she read to start.

bet cbs was po'ed about the big setup and lasted all of 5 minutes, LOL


----------



## Dssturbo1

go4amiller said:


> Erika needs Boogie in the jury pool. Is Boogie that stupid? He is horrible about strategy. If erika has a shot at the 500k, she needs boogie in the jury. And it was great that Boogie stated he needed Erika in the jury pool. Again, is BOOGIE that stupid? THe puppet master forget his puppet.
> 
> Either way, if Boogie does not pull off the victory, he will not be going to the final 2. Erika figures she might get Chicken George's vote, Will's vote, Boogie's vote, and Danielle or Jame's vote. She only needs 4 votes. So if Erika is smart she should take Janelle, and Janelle should take Erika.
> 
> GO GIRL POWER!!! Janelle and Erika should do a phone call in the DR. That would be so funny!!!!


will was the puppetmaster, boogie more a sidekick henchman.
no boogie is right erica does need to take boogie, janelle could take either one and win. CG could go either way will and boogie could both easily vote janelle dani and james could vote jani too one week we'll see


----------



## etemple

yeah, only way erika is winning is against boogie (and depending on how will works the jury house, maybe not even then).

I think will could have gotten janelle to take him had he been willing to play her the way that boogie played erika, but it seems like he really put the breaks on this week. kinda respect him for that . . .


----------



## go4amiller

Dssturbo1 said:


> will was the puppetmaster, boogie more a sidekick henchman.
> no boogie is right erica does need to take boogie, janelle could take either one and win. CG could go either way will and boogie could both easily vote janelle dani and james could vote jani too one week we'll see


If erika took boogie to the final she will look pathetic and lose. At least Erika has a shot with janelle. And if Erika loses against Janelle, she can at least say she came runner-up to one of the best players in BB history.

Going back to boogie, he was about to cry when he saw Will leave. If Boogie is good at this game he should have at least planned for it to happen so he would react differently. Instead he was upset and threw away the competition. I have no respect for Boogie.

BOogie really believed he had played the girls, yet the girls got the best of the puppetmaster and the puppet.

Erika needs the votes so if she was smart, send boogie to the house and hope that 3 others will vote for you.


----------



## appleye1

Dssturbo1 said:


> bet cbs was po'ed about the big setup and lasted all of 5 minutes, LOL


 He-He! This hasn't been CBS's year. Can we say Coup d'Etat anyone? And Boogie ruined that one too!

(Although to be fair, even though his action triggered Janelle to take her hand off, it was really her fault the competition ended so early.)


----------



## appleye1

go4amiller said:


> Boogie and Will actually thought their plan was going to work to the end, but they forgot Janelle is a competitor and even better at strategy.


I love Janelle too and I think she is indeed the best at winning competitions in the house, but has she really shown herself as a better strategizer? Up until Erika started working on her Will pretty much had her snowed. It was only through Erika's persistance and the fact that they finally compared notes that she became wise to Will.

I think neither Erika or Janelle wanted to admit to the other that they had been conspiring with ChillTown. Given that, it was pretty lucky that they found out in time that they had been taken for a ride.


----------



## SuperZippy

if janelle didn't hear the rules, why did she then lie and say her hand didn't leave the key...


----------



## SnakeEyes

go4amiller said:


> Will might have been good in Season 2 and in BB7 up to a point, but it is history for him. His ego finally had the best of him. Boogie and Will actually thought their plan was going to work to the end, but they forgot Janelle is a competitor and even better at strategy. LOVED IT!!!


What show are you watching? She got suckered and manipulated for nearly 3 months without realizing it until luckily it landed on her face thanks to a chance late night smoke. If they had dicovered Chilltown earlier then Chilltown would have gotten just worked their magic and ended their game sooner. They were lucky to have discovered this plan on this particular week. She is absolutely terrible at strategy. She even said herself she made a lot of wrong choices all season and she has. Every move she made this year was because someone else convinced her to do it, even this last one was because of Erika. Will should have been gone during week 1 since he is such a dominant player and the other person there to win their season. She is good at competitions but to say she is good at strategy suggest some sort of blind fanboy/girl type association with Janelle.



> I enjoyed watching Boogie's face when Will's name was called. Tonight was great TV!!! I just knew that Janelle was going to evict Will. Even if Janelle does not win, the idea she was the one to get rid of Will was finally the best move ever. Everyone watching had to love that move!!! (of course, everyone except Will's friends and family members)


Who is "everyone"? I know a lot of people that like Will, including myself. Just a hint JokersUpdates does not represent BB viewers as a whole.



> Erika needs Boogie in the jury pool. Is Boogie that stupid? He is horrible about strategy. If erika has a shot at the 500k, she needs boogie in the jury. And it was great that Boogie stated he needed Erika in the jury pool. Again, is BOOGIE that stupid? THe puppet master forget his puppet.


The guys know that Erika is responsible for convincing Janelle to get rid of Will. Boogie has already said repeatedly he is going to do everything to make sure that Erika doesn't win. Putting him on the jury is another vote for Janelle.



> Either way, if Boogie does not pull off the victory, he will not be going to the final 2. Erika figures she might get Chicken George's vote, Will's vote, Boogie's vote, and Danielle or Jame's vote. She only needs 4 votes. So if Erika is smart she should take Janelle, and Janelle should take Erika.


Again, Boogie said he will do everything to make sure Erika doesn't win. And I suspect Will, having liked Janelle better and her being at least a better competitions person along with knowing Boogie would want Will to vote against Erika means Erika will not be getting Will's vote either.


----------



## SnakeEyes

go4amiller said:


> If erika took boogie to the final she will look pathetic and lose. At least Erika has a shot with janelle. And if Erika loses against Janelle, she can at least say she came runner-up to one of the best players in BB history.


They don't play to look like a better second placer, they play to win. Choosing to go to the finals against Janelle would give her zero shot of winning.



> Erika needs the votes so if she was smart, send boogie to the house and hope that 3 others will vote for you.


Send someone who wants to do anything to keep her from winning onto the jury? That's not wise.


----------



## mchips

SuperZippy said:


> if janelle didn't hear the rules, why did she then lie and say her hand didn't leave the key...


 First, she didn't lie...

She said they didn't leave the key for one of two reasons:

1. She believed both hands had to come off, and she did not take both hands off. She only took one hand off.

or,

2. In the heat of the moment, she may not have realized she took her hand off after Boogie jumped down.

She and Erika were talking about it a little earlier... she thinks it must have been the moment when she was situating herself and turned toward the volcano, and then back (before the competition had actually begun), because that's when she took both hands off the key.

But if she and Erika make it to the final two, which they plan on doing, it doesn't matter.

Janelle has convinced Erika for them both to continue to play Boogie, and make Boogie think they are both taking him to the final two, and then do the flip on him just as they had done with Will, as CT had done with everyone else... but they're not telling him that either of them know they were being played, that Janelle just felt that was a better game move to vote Will out now (since he said he wanted to go to sequester to work the jury anyway  )... Boogie doesn't seem to know for sure what's going on, and is still trying to continue to play them right back... he's telling them that they can't win against each other, that they have to take him... he's told Janelle that Erika is playing her that Will really does have feelings for her...

They believe that Will and Boogie will split the prize no matter who wins (having only ever planned to split it just between them two), and believe that if Boogie makes it to the final two, Will will work the jury to vote for Boogie, and neither want that to happen, because then Will still wins if Boogie wins... that Boogie and Will will try to take all of the credit for Boogie being there, and that the girls were played and just taken along for the ride, to make Boogie the more deserving winner.

The girls want the last laugh... so neither plan on taking Boogie to the final two at this point...

They're both saying how embarrassing it is to be played like that, and so they're doing it right back to both boys...

Janelle has been playing very well... every one of her goodbye messages has been designed to not anger the evictee... note when asked who she thought would still be there, she mentioned Danielle, because Danielle is such a great player... she said the same thing in her goodbye message to Danielle... I thought her goodbye message to Will was excellent... Will was ready to roast Janelle (he told Julie that Janelle is going to regret it). After hearing Janelle's goodbye message, it was then that he said water under the bridge.

As Will was walking out that door just after being evicted (before talking to Julie), he was probably thinking he's going to so be working the jury against Janelle... after that goodbye message, I think he's reconsidering... I also think Will looked a little hurt...

Will thought he had Janelle suckered into telling Erika "Bye, bye, *****" when evicting Erika (probably to lose Erika's vote in the end)... Janelle was not that dumb, instead she talked to Erika. Before she won the veto, she was just playing along and saying she's going to do that, and once she won the veto, she told the boys that she's going to talk to Erika instead.

Janelle has never fully trusted them, and I don't think it's complete luck that they found out... Erika wanted to talk to Janelle, and Janelle wanted to talk to Erika... the boys didn't have complete control over those girls as they thought...

Will even tried to talk Janelle into not using the veto on herself, promising he would vote out Erika, that he wanted to be the one to vote her out... 

Will told Janelle to just tell Erika that she's voting her out and that she would appreciate it if Erika would not bother her for the rest of the week, and for Janelle to not talk to Erika, so that Erika doesn't stress her out with the campaigning... Janelle still spoke with Erika... so, it wasn't just complete and utter luck that they got together and spoke...

The TV edits don't show everything... they can't, there's too much that goes on... that's why I like to watch the feeds as well as the television broadcasts...

This game relies on a certain amount of luck, and CT even had some luck fall their way... the Operation Double-Date was not their plan from the beginning; it just happened, and Will decided to take advantage of that opportunity the week Janelle was at her worst, just after Howie was evicted...

The girls are now just seizing their opportunity...

Will is a master-manipulator, but he should have won that last veto, then he'd still be there... Janelle won it, and definitely deserves props for that... both girls deserve props for still talking to one another, even after Will/Boogie had them turned so against each other...


----------



## jhausmann

Erika has indicates she'd rather take secondplace money than take a chance on Boogie winning. If she's to be believed....

I believe Erica's sincere. William Congreve said it best:



> Heav'n has no rage like love to hatred turn'd
> Nor Hell a fury, like a woman scorn'd.


True in 1697, true today.


----------



## mchips

Erika and Janelle were just talking about the endurance comp...

Apparently, during the commercial break, Erika was ready to get off and give it to Janelle (as agreed in their deal, that Erika would come off after Boogie did), asking Janelle if she still wants it, when production told Erika to stay on, that they were in a commercial break...

We come back from break, and Erika is announced the winner, by default of Janelle's inadvertently removing one hand...


----------



## unicorngoddess

mchips said:


> Erika and Janelle were just talking about the endurance comp...
> 
> Apparently, during the commercial break, Erika was ready to get off and give it to Janelle (as agreed in their deal, that Erika would come off after Boogie did), asking Janelle if she still wants it, when production told Erika to stay on, that they were in a commercial break...
> 
> We come back from break, and Erika is announced the winner, by default of Janelle's inadvertently removing one hand...


See, that's what I was wondering myself. When they went to commercial (after I picked my jaw up off the ground from Boogie bowing out) I looked at my mom and said, "CBS is about to get mad." I knew Erika had already told Janelle that if Boogie went out first that she would give the challenge to Janelle. And when they came back, I expected to see Erika let go too...right before they went to break.

Either way this compitition was probably going to end in five minutes once Boogie let go.



appleye1 said:


> Although to be fair, even though his action triggered Janelle to take her hand off, it was really her fault the competition ended so early.


No. I blame Julie. She should have made it clear when reading the rules that you had to keep both hands on the key. In fact, even after Erika asked if you had to hold on both hands, Julie didn't even bother to look at her rules to answer the question. As far as we know, the sheet Julie was reading from doesn't say anything about having to hold on with both hands. In that case, it's not only Julie's fault but the producers fault as well for not writing that clearly into the rules that Julie was reading.


----------



## MassD

go4amiller said:


> At least Erika has a shot with janelle.


Erika doesn't have a snowball's chance in hell of beating Janelle. I'd be shocked if she even got one vote against her, nevermind enough to win. The only thing she'd have to look forward to is people lining up to tell her she doesn't deserve to be in the final two with Janelle.

Though, Mike doesn't deserve to be there either, but he represents Erika's ONLY chance of winning.


----------



## cwoody222

unicorngoddess said:


> In that case, it's not only Julie's fault but the producers fault as well for not writing that clearly into the rules that Julie was reading.


Maybe that's why they wrote everything out for her REAL WELL at the end 

Obviously they were having teleprompter issues for the last few minutes of the show because Julie was reading more than I've seen a television personality read in a LONG time! She looked like a local 11 o'clock news anchor. HORRIBLE JOB!


----------



## unicorngoddess

I wonder if there's any chance we can get a new personality to host BB next year??? I'm ready to for someone else I think. Maybe someone who knows how to say something other than "But First..."

Someone get her a thesaurus or something!


----------



## TriBruin

MassD said:


> Erika doesn't have a snowball's chance in hell of beating Janelle. I'd be shocked if she even got one vote against her, nevermind enough to win. The only thing she'd have to look forward to is people lining up to tell her she doesn't deserve to be in the final two with Janelle.
> 
> Though, Mike doesn't deserve to be there either, but he represents Erika's ONLY chance of winning.


I think at this point, Erika actually wants her dignity back more than the money. She knows she loses against Janelle, but she probably would rather take home $50,000 then let Boogie (and Will by default) have any satisfaction. She wants to see Boogie walk out that door so bad.


----------



## MassD

RBlount said:


> I think at this point, Erika actually wants her dignity back more than the money.


Well, if she wins the final HoH and takes Janelle to the finals, her dignity is all that she'll have to look forward to...

Of course, that same dignity will be dragged through the mud when the jury chimes in.


----------



## NJChris

unicorngoddess said:


> I wonder if there's any chance we can get a new personality to host BB next year??? I'm ready to for someone else I think. Maybe someone who knows how to say something other than "But First..."
> 
> Someone get her a thesaurus or something!


I think Julie is great. I don't know why so many have to bash her all the time.

Next season she is going to be a houseguest... she wants to say "But First.." more times than Will has says "At the end of the day"....


----------



## NJChris

MassD said:


> Well, if she wins the final HoH and takes Janelle to the finals, her dignity is all that she'll have to look forward to...


 And $50k the second place person gets.


----------



## scottykempf

NJChris said:


> I think Julie is great. I don't know why so many have to bash her all the time.
> 
> Next season she is going to be a houseguest... she wants to say "But First.." more times than Will has says "At the end of the day"....


There's an idea. Gretchen and Julie in the house next year. Wouldn't that be interesting?


----------



## Dssturbo1

yes erica was played and a scorned woman BUT thank god for her poor ego self she did put a stop to it. now she should play for the big money, (since she needs it so badly).

can see her totally dumping jani if she wins HoH and take chances with booger in final two since she has slimskinny chance against jani.
against booger she can claim
But First, I need the money
#1 I won last HoH so I am best player
#2 I took out jani who really is the best player
#3 I stopped will and boogers plan
#4 I took out dani (yes CT made her do it)
#5 I won HoH and cbs screwed me over
But Last, Did I remember to mention I need the money

jani please win HOH so erica doesn't get to final two without you.........

booger is right they both should take him, he should throw the second part HoH comp against jani for his own reasons and to piss cbs off more and let erica and jani play for HoH. go jani go


----------



## cwoody222

I agree. Note: I WANT Jani to win.


If Jani wins HOH, she's got it locked.

If Boogie wins HOH, whoever he brings with him has it locked.

If Erika wins HOH... if she's a smart gameplayer she'll bring Boogie. She'll then win. But I hope she doesn't do that. I don't think she will. I think she'll play with emotions and bring Jani which will make me happy 'cause then Jani will win.


----------



## go4amiller

RBlount said:


> I think at this point, Erika actually wants her dignity back more than the money. She knows she loses against Janelle, but she probably would rather take home $50,000 then let Boogie (and Will by default) have any satisfaction. She wants to see Boogie walk out that door so bad.


I would totally agree with the statement above. It is better to beat the person at the game, knowing you never had a shot at the half million. If she sends Boogie home, it is a victory for Erika.


----------



## SuperZippy

did erica say something along the lines of, i told you he would do that, when boogie jumped off the volcano...


----------



## go4amiller

unicorngoddess said:


> I wonder if there's any chance we can get a new personality to host BB next year??? I'm ready to for someone else I think. Maybe someone who knows how to say something other than "But First..."
> 
> Someone get her a thesaurus or something!


I agree they need a new host for BB. Anyone could do a better job than Julie.


----------



## SnakeEyes

RBlount said:


> I think at this point, Erika actually wants her dignity back more than the money. She knows she loses against Janelle, but she probably would rather take home $50,000 then let Boogie (and Will by default) have any satisfaction. She wants to see Boogie walk out that door so bad.


If she indeed does play it this way then she has allowed her emotions to even further cloud her game and makes her an even weaker player than we already knew she was.


----------



## uncdrew

SnakeEyes said:


> If she indeed does play it this way then she has allowed her emotions to even further cloud her game and makes her an even weaker player than we already knew she was.


Nah, she should take Janelle and not give Boogie a shot.

Dignity is worth more than money.


----------



## go4amiller

I know you think if Erika does not take Jani to the final she will come in second, but you have to understand, some if not many have been hurt by Janie. And the way they displayed Howie on TV, that has to be hurting janie's chances. 

What we see is not how the jury thinks. Would they feel that Janie deserved it more than Erika. Erika never had an alliance like Janie did and yet she made this far. 

In addition she can say, "Look at Will, my strategy was like his, try to win few competitions as necessary, and win when I had to win"


----------



## dthmj

Why are the HG's still asleep? Looks like they all went to bed around 3:30am (which is actually kinda early for them), and now it's approaching 1pm and they are all still sound asleep. I thought BB got them up before noon...


----------



## mchips

SnakeEyes said:


> If she indeed does play it this way then she has allowed her emotions to even further cloud her game and makes her an even weaker player than we already knew she was.


 Sorry, but I don't agree...

They have good reasons to believe that Boogie could win, with Will in the jury house... They say they can't take that chance, or then the boys get the last laugh...

Getting your dignity back is priceless, and in my book is more admirable than winning the prize... Erika could still give Janelle a run for her money with the jury. Just as the people in this thread do, the people on the jury house each have their own definitions of what makes a good player, and could very well respect both girls for what they did in the end if they take each other, or despise them for taking Boogie... personal emotions always come into play with the jury when voting in the end...

More than once, on both Survivor and Big Brother, the villain has won it in the end after being taken to the final two because the other person felt they could win against them...

-----

Janelle played Will beautifully that last day... I was concerned a little that Janelle might not go through with it... she was still carrying on her "flirtmance" with Will, so that he and Boogie for once could see how it feels to be on the other side of the flip... that deserves major points in my book...

If there's another season, and I hope there is, I think the producers should make it very clear, with stiff penalties, for any discussions or even hints or code words of discussing splitting the prize at the end.

The only problem with that, it can be difficult to prove that someone is talking about splitting the money...

Will is very defiant (people who don't watch the feeds don't get to see that side of him)... he knew they weren't allowed to discuss it, yet did it anyway, thinking discussing "banana bread" or "the big picture" should be okay...

He even threatens the producers with a lawsuit (half-joking, but definitely not all joking, with comments like "I'm going to have to add that to my lawsuit..."); he seemed so afraid the edits would show that his flirtmance was something more, where he would then lose his real-life girlfriend, Erin...

I do believe Will had feelings for Janelle (he seemed hurt at the end, and struggled internally to stay "Mr. Cool"), but he was torn between her, the game, and Erin... his comment to Julie at the end was interesting, by describing his relationship with Janelle as them having something "interesting."


----------



## Bsteenson

Isn't is a little ridiculous to be talking about getting/maintaining/reclaiming dignity on a game show where the only way to succeed is to lie and where you are routinely asked to compete in competitions that have you wallowing in slop, etc.?

I think any thought of who did what or how they won or who was most "dignified" becomes meaningless the minute the program ends. Will said it best in his goodbye interview. What goes on inside the House is not real and does not matter in the real world.

Yet the $500,000 lingers on and on...


----------



## mchips

I think you're trying to over-simplify it...

It's not that simple, that's why the villain doesn't always win/lose...

As in this thread, people have different ideas of how the game should be played, and therefore different people are going to respect different things about someone else's gameplay... and personal emotions always come into play at the end, even with people who say they're going to vote for the best player, which is still all too subjective as to what defines the best player...


----------



## uncdrew

Bsteenson said:


> Isn't is a little ridiculous to be talking about getting/maintaining/reclaiming dignity on a game show where the only way to succeed is to lie and where you are routinely asked to compete in competitions that have you wallowing in slop, etc.?
> 
> I think any thought of who did what or how they won or who was most "dignified" becomes meaningless the minute the program ends. Will said it best in his goodbye interview. What goes on inside the House is not real and does not matter in the real world.
> 
> Yet the $500,000 lingers on and on...


Let's just say that I won't ever go to Will as a doctor based on this show. Otherwise, maybe I would have.

Based on this show I'd never date Erika. Otherwise, maybe I would have.

I think the way they acted on this show will make changes in their real life worlds. Most will sink back into the shadows, but some might not.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I still can't figure out why Will said to Julie that Janelle would "regret" her decision to evict him. I guess he was still reeling from that knockout punch by Janelle and couldn't think of an actual reason why she would "regret" it.

You could certainly see the pain in his face--from losing the game and control of Janelle, I think, rather than from losing his "fauxmance". But, that pain is miniscule next to the pain and humiliation that Erika and Janelle would have felt after learning that they had had their emotions toyed with. Especially Erika! I never really cared for Erika one way or the other, but what Boogie and Will did to her was unforgivable--even in a game situation, you shouldn't hurt people that deeply. Will couldn't bring himself to be quite so evil toward Janelle--for love of Erin or his reputation, I don't know for sure, but he sure seemed to get a kick out of Boogie "making a baby" with Erika.

I'm all for lying and backstabbing, and it's next to impossible not to get your emotions involved in the game, and to be hurt on some level, and you have to look at the game logically, not emotionally; that's why I think Howie is such a fool (and Dani was a fool for a day or so, but got over it). But, there is a line that shouldn't be crossed. It's not a clearly defined line, but I'm certain that Will and Boogie crossed it somewhere.


----------



## Sir_winealot

mchips said:


> I think you're trying to over-simplify it...
> 
> It's not that simple, that's why the villain doesn't always win/lose...
> 
> As in this thread, people have different ideas of how the game should be played, and therefore different people are going to respect different things about someone else's gameplay... and personal emotions always come into play at the end, even with people who say they're going to vote for the best player, which is still all too subjective as to what defines the best player...


Exactly correct. Which is why ...IMO ...that Erika still has a shot of winning against Janelle if they're up against each other in the final 2; everyone's definition of 'being a good player' is different.

You never know who's thinking 'I'm not voting for her because....'


----------



## SnakeEyes

Bsteenson said:


> Isn't is a little ridiculous to be talking about getting/maintaining/reclaiming dignity on a game show where the only way to succeed is to lie and where you are routinely asked to compete in competitions that have you wallowing in slop, etc.?
> 
> I think any thought of who did what or how they won or who was most "dignified" becomes meaningless the minute the program ends. Will said it best in his goodbye interview. What goes on inside the House is not real and does not matter in the real world.


Exactly my thoughts and why I said what I did regarding Erika's upcoming decision. If she makes her choice based on reclaiming her dignity rather than the best chance she has to win the game then she has allowed her emotions to cloud her judgement. She will be putting her "dignity" on a reality show where the game is designed to lie and backstab ahead of giving her the best shot to win the money. To be in the final week with half a million on the line that to me is just plain dumb.


----------



## SnakeEyes

Sir_whinealot said:


> Exactly correct. Which is why ...IMO ...that Erika still has a shot of winning against Janelle if they're up against each other in the final 2; everyone's definition of 'being a good player' is different.
> 
> You never know who's thinking 'I'm not voting for her because....'


Throughout the entire season everyone has been going on about how great Janelle is. Janelle has been a much better player than Erika. Erika has pratically been nonexistant all season. Sending Boogie to jury means a vote against. I think it's pretty clear what the wise decision is for Erika.


----------



## unicorngoddess

mchips said:


> he seemed so afraid the edits would show that his flirtmance was something more, where he would then lose his real-life girlfriend, Erin...


I feel sorry for Will because it seems as if Erin has dumped him...it's going to be hard for him when he finds that out. I haven't heard anything about Janelle's boyfriend, but from what I understand, that hadn't been dating long before going into the house anyway.

I think anyone that goes into the BB house should seriously consider breaking up with their boyfriend/girlfriend (or going on a break as Ross from Friends would put it) Things are going to happen in the house. You never know how your emotions are going to react to be stuck in a house with a group of people for the summer. I just always feel sorry for the people outside the house that have to see their significant other falling in love or developing feelings for someone inside the house.


----------



## uncdrew

unicorngoddess said:


> I feel sorry for Will because it seems as if Erin has dumped him...it's going to be hard for him when he finds that out. I haven't heard anything about Janelle's boyfriend, but from what I understand, that hadn't been dating long before going into the house anyway.
> 
> I think anyone that goes into the BB house should seriously consider breaking up with their boyfriend/girlfriend (or going on a break as Ross from Friends would put it) Things are going to happen in the house. You never know how your emotions are going to react to be stuck in a house with a group of people for the summer. I just always feel sorry for the people outside the house that have to see their significant other falling in love or developing feelings for someone inside the house.


Or better yet, they could try being faithful.


----------



## mwhip

uncdrew said:


> Or better yet, they could try being faithful.


You mean like Alison did this year?

funny story about that. She did not flirt or tease the boys this year because she really loved this guy she was dating before she went in. Well not two weeks after she gets out do they break up (she says it was unrelated to the show) and in an interview says she wishes she would have known because she could have really played if she could have used her sexiness.


----------



## tivotvaddict

uncdrew said:


> Or better yet, they could try being faithful.


Yeah. There's a thought.


----------



## unicorngoddess

LIVE FEED UPDATE:

There's talk of the volcano comp. Janelle definately thinks she was disqaulified because she let go of the key while Julie was talking (before Julie officially started the comp) And in the playbacks you CAN clearly see that Janelle is still trying to get settled during that point. So BB hasn't told Janelle that she was eliminated because she took one hand off the key after the comp officially started. They probably don't want to tell her because they know there was an error in the reading of the rules to them.


----------



## uncdrew

mwhip said:


> You mean like Alison did this year?
> 
> funny story about that. She did not flirt or tease the boys this year because she really loved this guy she was dating before she went in. Well not two weeks after she gets out do they break up (she says it was unrelated to the show) and in an interview says she wishes she would have known because she could have really played if she could have used her sexiness.


Wow, that sucks. For her.

But still the right thing to do.


----------



## jhausmann

SnakeEyes said:


> Throughout the entire season everyone has been going on about how great Janelle is. Janelle has been a much better player than Erika. Erika has pratically been nonexistant all season. Sending Boogie to jury means a vote against. I think it's pretty clear what the wise decision is for Erika.


Thing is Erika believes she wont win against either. That being the case, it's easy to see why she'd take Janelle over Boogie.


----------



## BBfan4ever

You must admit, Will was a brilliant puppetmaster this season like he was the first time around. I marveled at how he manipulated people and planted seeds. I didn't think Janelle was catching on but seems she did in the nick of time. I've had it with Mike Boogie. He is a first class jerk and thank goodness Erika realized that in the nick of time too. At least Will didn't really take it to that level with Janelle. Anyhoo, anyone know who one the HOH yet?


----------



## unicorngoddess

Well, the girls have really been brainstorming today! They've pretty much figured out that James and Danielle were also aligned with CT! They're really beginning to prove that they aren't as dumb as we thought they were. Too bad it took them this long.


----------



## mchips

BBfan4ever said:


> Anyhoo, anyone know who one the HOH yet?


 No one, yet...

They're still waiting to play Part 2...


----------



## mchips

unicorngoddess said:


> Well, the girls have really been brainstorming today! They've pretty much figured out that James and Danielle were also aligned with CT! They're really beginning to prove that they aren't as dumb as we thought they were. Too bad it took them this long.


 Yep, they keep piecing more and more of it together (they don't have everything exactly correct, but they have a lot of it, and they're coming to the light after being taken to the dark side of the force for so long)... But it doesn't matter how long it took, as long as they're the last two standing...

Erika thinks CT told Danielle to make that truce with Janelle for a week, but Janelle doesn't think it was CT's idea, even though they now realize Danielle had a deal with them... and Janelle is correct on that one, as it was Danielle's idea because she was going after CT (as Janelle believes)... this is when Danielle was going after CT because they got James evicted... Danielle wasn't onto CT's whole plan (like Janelle thinks she might have been), but she was going after CT because of James, when they believed the four of them were in the LOD...

What they don't understand is why Danielle told CT... Danielle had confirmed the truce with Will because she didn't want them to realize for sure that she was coming after them... Danielle covered herself by telling them that she just told Janelle that she wouldn't nominate her, but that she would end up backdooring Janelle instead, that she had just told Janelle a half-truth to keep Janelle from coming after her, so as not to appear as a liar to CT...

CT then did use that piece of information to their advantage by telling Erika in order to encourage her to put up Danielle... Erika now realizes they used this to help get her to put up Danielle, but thinks it was their plan all along...

While Will did a lot of planning/scheming, they also lucked into a lot of things, and then used those things to their advantage...

But the girls at least now realize that several people thought they were part of chilltown... that it wasn't just themselves that got played, and that the jury should then be able to sympathize with them, as long as it's both of them in the final two, and not Boogie...


----------



## mchips

Part 2 is at 10pm PST...

Boogie still seems to have no clue that the girls know everything, and thinks that both of them are planning on taking him to the final 2 (as that's what each of them is telling him)...


----------



## go4amiller

SnakeEyes said:


> Exactly my thoughts and why I said what I did regarding Erika's upcoming decision. If she makes her choice based on reclaiming her dignity rather than the best chance she has to win the game then she has allowed her emotions to cloud her judgement. She will be putting her "dignity" on a reality show where the game is designed to lie and backstab ahead of giving her the best shot to win the money. To be in the final week with half a million on the line that to me is just plain dumb.


I think you are so wrong if you think if Erika were to bring Boogie, she could win 500k. If boogie is left and Will is in the S. house, you can bet Will will work his magic and convince everyone to vote for Boogie. Will will make Erika look so weak that she rode on the coattails of boogie.

I still believe Erika has a better chance against Janelle, and one main reason is Will will not be as motivated to change people minds in the S. House as he would if Boogie was on the block. Because in the end if Boogie wins the final, Will also has won, and Boogie will pay him off. It is that simple.

So Erika would not be playing with emotions if she picks Janelle. If Erika selects Boogie, then she will look like she is playing emotionally. I would never under estimate Will. Will is good at story telling and people trust doctors. YOu have to love that shirt of Will's.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Comp must have started...we have flames.


----------



## jpwoof

Boogie won vs. Janelle. 
Now it comes down to Boogie vs. Erika.

Both Janelle and Erika thought that the competition was geared towards Boogie. Janelle didnt have the arm strength. They were both suspended somehow and had to pull theirselves.


----------



## mchips

Plus they offered a car to the winner as incentive to keep Boogie from throwing it...


----------



## unicorngoddess

Part 2 had something to do with upper body strength. Mike beat Janelle by two minutes. Janelle thinks the producers want Boogie to win because the comp was geared towards boys. She said there was no way she could have won.


----------



## unicorngoddess

mchips said:


> Plus they offered a car to the winner as incentive to keep Boogie from throwing it...


Well, if he doesn't walk away with $500k or even the $50k, Mike has still got to be one of the biggest winners in BB history. What all has he won now? A trip to Aruba, a plasma tv, a new car. I'm beginning to wonder myself if the producers are fixing it for him. I think I'll jump on board with that Dolce discount theory too


----------



## mchips

Even Boogie agrees the comp was geared toward him; apparently, the questions weren't even about things this season, like they usually are... Boogie told Janelle that if it were, she would have smoked him as usual...

But even then, the comp sounds like it required a lot of upper body strength, that Boogie clearly has over Janelle...


----------



## mchips

Here's an update on what happened tonight.

I saw the whole thing, then happened to read this update on Jokers, which I agree with.



> Boogie won part 2 of HOH.
> It was all about upper body strength apparently and Janelle had no chance.
> 
> Erika was still ranting and raving about Boogie most of the night and even tried to get Boogie to agree to throw the HOH to her (in hopes she would take Janelle to final 2). It seemed she was still solidly on Janelle's side. Earlier in the day she and Janelle had even figured out that CT had a deal with Danielle and James.
> 
> Then after no apparent catalyst, Erika went to have a private convo with Boogie and told him everything Janelle told her, flirted with Boogie and of course Boogie lied and bullsh*tted and denied and she bought the whole thing, hook line and sinker. She even kissed him and said she wanted to have his baby again. It was nauseating.
> 
> I watched until 4:00 am hoping this was some sick joke and she was just dying to talk to Janelle, but she avoided her all night and went to bed after hugging Mike again and gleefully declaring they were the final 2.
> 
> She's not that good of an actress. She is scumbagging Janelle.
> 
> *It's one thing to be fooled once because you had no idea. It's another to be fooled, figure everything out and fall for it again.*





> PS-It's now 6:00 am and Erika has not told Janelle about the conversation. She lied to Janelle.


 I was so hoping Erika was just playing Boogie. After they hugged one last time, and Erika put her head down into her hands, Boogie looked up at the camera and gave one of those looks, to confirm he's playing her all right, while he's rubbing her back.

Erika said to herself, when she was alone in the kitchen, in a barely audible whisper, that she can't believe she's in f'ng love with Boogie. 

She's acting like a schoolgirl in love... after she went to bed, you could see her smiling and seemingly blushing still...

If Erika throws this last comp or evicts Janelle if she wins, she will go down in BB history as not only someone who can't keep her word, but also as the dumbest player ever.

Erika not only promised Janelle, but she promised the Internet, or us. She not only made a deal with Janelle, but made a deal with us, therefore she's not only breaking her word with Janelle, she's breaking her word with us.

I'm so sick to my stomach right now.

She deserves to lose.

This went from one of the best moments in BB history, to one of the worst.

This season is going to leave a sour taste in a lot of people's mouths, and all of the production errors are going to come back to the forefront.

All of the respect she gained back from me, she just lost...

Hopefully it's just a momentary weakness and she'll come back to the light.

I've stopped watching the feeds it made me so sick to my stomach...


----------



## cwoody222

Ugh. If that's true, I'm sick too.

I so so so do not want Boogie to win. Seeing him gloat would be the worst thing ever!


----------



## DancnDude

ahh this is turning out to be the worst possible scenario!


----------



## scottykempf

mchips said:


> If Erika throws this last comp or evicts Janelle if she wins, she will go down in BB history as not only someone who can't keep her word, but also as the dumbest player ever.
> 
> Erika not only promised Janelle, but she promised the Internet, or us. She not only made a deal with Janelle, but made a deal with us, therefore she's not only breaking her word with Janelle, she's breaking her word with us.


Her word to us? WTF? She doesn't have to keep her word to us!


----------



## mchips

scottykempf said:


> Her word to us? WTF? She doesn't have to keep her word to us!


 If she wants America to like her she does, which they did after her season, and one of the reasons she was among America's choice to be voted back into the house this season...

In the house they talk about a HG's stock going from like "strong to quite strong..." Janelle's and Erika's stock (or at least Janelle's) went to "quite strong" after Tuesday night...

Erika's will plummet pretty low after this...

She had looked at the camera and told the Internet that she promises to take Janelle to the final two if Janelle takes her to the final three... she made a promise to America, using us to convince Janelle that she's being sincere... and I believe she was at that time... but she's too easily manipulated by Boogie...

The other thing is, Janelle told Erika not to tell Boogie that they know everything, and to make him think that each of them is taking him to the final two... she said otherwise he'd try to talk them out of it, and deny he was playing her, yada, yada... which he did, and she bought it... dumb... 

And another thing... Erika had asked Janelle how, after Will lied to her about voting out Marcellus, could she ever believe anything else he was telling her... and then the first opportunity Boogie has to lie to Erika again, she believes him...


----------



## go4amiller

No doubt based on the competition that CBS wanted Boogie to win, especially if they threw in a car. To throw in a car on part 2 of hoh. That is just unbelieveable. 

Erika is playing Boogie, because she wants to be sure Boogie will take her to the final just in case she loses. 

Oh well, if is just the two of them in the end, I could care less to see who wins.


----------



## mchips

go4amiller said:


> Erika is playing Boogie, because she wants to be sure Boogie will take her to the final just in case she loses.


 That's what I wanted to believe...

I do believe that could be why she initiated the conversation with Boogie, because she was getting scared that he might take Janelle instead, so she wanted to secure her spot as number two in case Boogie wins Part 3.

I kept saying to myself, she's got to be playing him... and then I waited until she got with Janelle, and that was the kicker... she was now completely different with her, and lied about her conversation with Boogie... she could have been honest with Janelle about the conversation, to tell her that Boogie still thinks he's going to the final two with her, as they both had been doing anyway...

But she's not that good of an actress (and the emotions she was showing couldn't be faked), and then she lied to Janelle about it...

Then, when she's all alone, with Boogie nowhere in sight, she says she can't believe she's f'ng in love with Boogie...

And the night before, after she and Janelle started piecing it all together (that others, like Danielle and James, thought they were part of CT also), she's alone, gloating over having figured it out (of course taking all of the credit that she figured it out, not she and Janelle), and says to herself that it just makes her more in love with Boogie.... ewww....

She's lying in bed alone this evening/morning, and smiling... that was more than just about getting to final two...

When she and Janelle were talking, Janelle picked up that something was wrong, and so brought up the speech that Erika was to give when she evicted Boogie, and Erika's reaction was nowhere near what it had been previously...


----------



## scottykempf

go4amiller said:


> No doubt based on the competition that CBS wanted Boogie to win, especially if they threw in a car. To throw in a car on part 2 of hoh. That is just unbelieveable.
> 
> Erika is playing Boogie, because she wants to be sure Boogie will take her to the final just in case she loses.
> 
> Oh well, if is just the two of them in the end, I could care less to see who wins.


It is All Stars, so is it that odd that they might throw in some extra prizes this year?


----------



## jradford

go4amiller said:


> No doubt based on the competition that CBS wanted Boogie to win, especially if they threw in a car. To throw in a car on part 2 of hoh. That is just unbelieveable.
> 
> Erika is playing Boogie, because she wants to be sure Boogie will take her to the final just in case she loses.
> 
> Oh well, if is just the two of them in the end, I could care less to see who wins.


I don't see how a car has anything to do with wanting one of them to win.

As for the competition being male-oriented: Well, the 1st comp, the endurance one, was pretty clearly female oriented. Would anyone be complaining if the order of comps went like this: 1. Pro-female 2. Even 3. Even? Seems like going 1. Pro-female 2. Pro-male 3. Even, actually makes the most sense.

Just as a disclaimer, I hate Boogie. I liked CT but Boogie is an awful person who has a retarded notion of the person he thinks he is. But I just don't like that everyone is clamoring it's fixed just because Janelle was at a disadvantage in a comp.


----------



## mchips

scottykempf said:


> It is All Stars, so is it that odd that they might throw in some extra prizes this year?


 Just a little bit, considering Boogie threw the endurance comp, and expected that both girls had to take him to the final two anyway... and the girls were going to try to convince him to throw Part 2 as well, by continuing to convince him that they don't know everything and were each going to take him to the final 2...

I find this just a bit more than coincidental...


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

Come on now guys. Lets see, I'm playing the game trying to win 1/2 a million. If I win hoh I can take Janelle and win $50,000 or I can go with Boggie and win 1/2 million. Not a very hard decision in my book. If she wins hoh and takes Janelle with her it would be the biggest blunder in BB history. Afterall, they are playing for the money aren't they? She can throw the HOH final and Boggie will take her and she hasn't broken her promise to Janelle. Backhanded and sleazy...............yes, but great game playing. And in the end just remember it is a game, not real life. I like Janelle, but I think she is toast.


----------



## mchips

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> Come on now guys. Lets see, I'm playing the game trying to win 1/2 a million. If I win hoh I can take Janelle and win $50,000 or I can go with Boggie and win 1/2 million. Not a very hard decision in my book. If she wins hoh and takes Janelle with her it would be the biggest blunder in BB history. Afterall, they are playing for the money aren't they? She can throw the HOH final and Boggie will take her and she hasn't broken her promise to Janelle. Backhanded and sleazy...............yes, but great game playing. And in the end just remember it is a game, not real life. I like Janelle, but I think she is toast.


 No, it isn't...

Both Janelle and Erika realized their plan, and both felt that it would be a landslide for Boogie because of how they played the game, having played everyone... they both felt their only chance of winning was to take each other...

Especially with Will in the jury to convince everyone of their stategy, and how, in his mind, the girls were just manipulated and brought along for the ride... that he and Boogie did all of the work/strategizing...

If either of them took Boogie to the final two, and he won, then the boys get the last laugh, which neither wanted.

If Erika takes Boogie now, it's because she's in love with him... and he will win...

Boogie will get Janelle (for Erika betraying her, and Janelle has given props to the boys for their gameplay), Will, James, and Danielle (at least)... it only takes four to win... both girls had already admitted that they'd have to vote for Boogie themselves...


----------



## dimented

How was the first one female oriented?


----------



## uncdrew

I don't see why endurance is a "female" competition. I think it's a "healthy" competition. Didn't men win most of the Survivor endurance competitions?


This new developement blows.

Erika won't be able to go outside without being pointed at and laughed at. I thought school-girl love was for school girls...

If she takes Boogie, she deserves what she'll get. Being dumped on her ass by a half-millionaire.


----------



## uncdrew

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> Come on now guys. Lets see, I'm playing the game trying to win 1/2 a million. If I win hoh I can take Janelle and win $50,000 or I can go with Boggie and win 1/2 million. Not a very hard decision in my book. If she wins hoh and takes Janelle with her it would be the biggest blunder in BB history. Afterall, they are playing for the money aren't they? She can throw the HOH final and Boggie will take her and she hasn't broken her promise to Janelle. Backhanded and sleazy...............yes, but great game playing. And in the end just remember it is a game, not real life. I like Janelle, but I think she is toast.


You're missing a few points.

A. Will is in the house manipulating for Boogie votes. We know he'll get them
B. Erika was a floater, just hid and let Will and Boogie do the work. How could they vote Erika over Boogie if she was hiding behind his moves and strategy?


----------



## cwoody222

jradford said:


> Well, the 1st comp, the endurance one, was pretty clearly female oriented.


How so?


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

mchips said:


> No, it isn't...
> 
> Both Janelle and Erika realized their plan, and both felt that it would be a landslide for Boogie because of how they played the game, having played everyone... they both felt their only chance of winning was to take each other...
> 
> Especially with Will in the jury to convince everyone of their stategy, and how, in his mind, the girls were just manipulated and brought along for the ride... that he and Boogie did all of the work/strategizing...
> 
> If either of them took Boogie to the final two, and he won, then the boys get the last laugh, which neither wanted.
> 
> If Erika takes Boogie now, it's because she's in love with him... and he will win...
> 
> Boogie will get Janelle (for Erika betraying her, and Janelle has given props to the boys for their gameplay), Will, James, and Danielle (at least)... it only takes four to win... both girls had already admitted that they'd have to vote for Boogie themselves...


If you were Erika and won hoh, would you take Janelle? Of course not, she doesnt have a chance against Janelle. She does have a chance against Boogie. Its the only move she can make and have a chance at the million.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

uncdrew said:


> You're missing a few points.
> 
> A. Will is in the house manipulating for Boogie votes. We know he'll get them
> B. Erika was a floater, just hid and let Will and Boogie do the work. How could they vote Erika over Boogie if she was hiding behind his moves and strategy?


You have 2 choices. Janelle or Boogie. One you have noooooooo chance against. Now, take your pick.


----------



## TR7spyder

Wow, wow, wow this is going from the best season to one of the worst Picking between Erica and Booger is like picking a venereal disease to be infected by. Can you imagine a show of nothing but those two? I think that I will pass There is no way that producers are happy about such outcome. They have already lost Will, loosing Janelle will completely trivialize the season finale.

Seriously, what will happen if the jury refuses to vote? Or just all flip a coin?


----------



## mchips

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> If you were Erika and won hoh, would you take Janelle? Of course not, she doesnt have a chance against Janelle. She does have a chance against Boogie. Its the only move she can make and have a chance at the million.


 No, it's not... since both of them were played equally by the boys...

Erika has almost no chance to win against Boogie, because of the manipulation and gameplay factor... so, she loses $500,000, and her dignity...

Therefore, she's given a better chance to win against Janelle, and gain back her dignity at the same time, win or lose...

Will, Howie, Marci - Janelle
CG, James (because he's still pissed at Janelle, more than he is at CT), Boogie - Erika

Danielle - swing vote...

Marci - could still be pissed at Janelle for having put him up in the first place having cost him the game, and could give his vote to Erika... Marci is emotional, and his vote therefore could be emotional...

Will - could give it to Erika out of spite, or because he believes Erika is the one that convinced Janelle to vote him out.

Boogie could vote for Janelle.

It's not a done deal with any of their votes to either girl.

Erika really does have a better chance at winning with Janelle... before they realized how much they were played, they would have thought otherwise... but now, with Janelle kicking out Will, and Erika kicking out Boogie, that gives them both points, and puts them on a more even playing field than before this all...

Plus, Erika is trying to take all of the credit for the girls having figured out the boys' gameplay... and if she can convince the jury of that, she could swing some votes her way...

See, you're thinking like how Boogie is trying to make both girls think... that because he's the villain, no one will vote for him to win... but then the villain ends up winning...


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

I realize you want Janelle to win. Thats the only reason you want her to go to the final 2. Just my opinion, but for either to take Janelle to the F2 is financial suicide. I guess if either takes Janelle and loses, then they have nobody to blame but themselves. The dignity thing.........it's a game, they all play each other in one way or another. Its part of the game and if you don't play, you can't win.


----------



## mchips

You're way oversimplifying it, which is why people are probably so easily manipulated... 

And also why people take the villain, only to end up losing...


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

mchips said:


> You're way oversimplifying it, which is why people are probably so easily manipulated...
> 
> And also why people take the villain, only to end up losing...


It's not rocket science. You are just upset that Janelle is not going to make it to the final 2. Why don't you just admit that.


----------



## mchips

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> It's not rocket science. You are just upset that Janelle is not going to make it to the final 2. Why don't you just admit that.


 Because I'm smarter than that?

Who have you been rooting for?


----------



## uncdrew

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> You have 2 choices. Janelle or Boogie. One you have noooooooo chance against. Now, take your pick.


I gave you logic, you gave me Howie-esqe arguments. I concede.

Erika will lose against either one of them.


----------



## dthmj

Erika's best shot is second place. There is no way she can win over either one of them.

Erika and Boogie are just gross.


----------



## mchips

uncdrew said:


> I gave you logic, you gave me Howie-esqe arguments.


 +1 (for me giving logic as well, and getting the same type arguments back)


----------



## jhausmann

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> It's not rocket science. You are just upset that Janelle is not going to make it to the final 2. Why don't you just admit that.


Just who do you think will vote for Erika, if Janelle thinks Erica's thrown the comp (or Erika fails to take Janelle)?

Will? Nope. Boogie's had his vote since Day one.
Janelle? Nope. "You promised me on your mother."
Danielle? Nope. "I had her back."
Howie? Nope. He'll vote however Janie wants.

James?Doubtful. He doesnt like her and will chose Boogie for his play.

Marci? Maybe. Hard to tell what the drama queen is thinking.
George? Erika's most likely vote, if she wins Georgies mental coin toss

If it's Erika and Boogie in the finals, I can see Erika not getting a single vote.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

uncdrew said:


> I gave you logic, you gave me Howie-esqe arguments. I concede.
> 
> Erika will lose against either one of them.


Now you hurt my feelings. 
If either one takes Janelle and loses, I won't say I told you so.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

jhausmann said:


> Just who do you think will vote for Erika, if Janelle thinks Erica's thrown the comp (or Erika fails to take Janelle)?
> 
> Will? Nope. Boogie's had his vote since Day one.
> Janelle? Nope. "You promised me on your mother."
> Danielle? Nope. "I had her back."
> Howie? Nope. He'll vote however Janie wants.
> 
> James?Doubtful. He doesnt like her and will chose Boogie for his play.
> 
> Marci? Maybe. Hard to tell what the drama queen is thinking.
> George? Erika's most likely vote, if she wins Georgies mental coin toss
> 
> If it's Erika and Boogie in the finals, I can see Erika not getting a single vote.


Howie didn't vote with Janelle last time. Why are you so sure he will this time?


----------



## jhausmann

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> Now you hurt my feelings.
> If either one takes Janelle and loses, I won't say I told you so.


And if Erika goes with Boogie and fails to get a single vote, I will.


----------



## jhausmann

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> Howie didn't vote with Janelle last time. Why are you so sure he will this time?


Because she'll have time to explain to him what Erika has done. Howie just loves people who say one thing and do another (George, Marci being prime examples in the seq house) to him or his friends, aka hypocrites (from his perspective). Dont believe for one second that Erika will be any different.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

jhausmann said:


> And if Erika goes with Boogie and fails to get a single vote, I will.


I'd like to bet the house on that one.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

mchips said:


> Because I'm smarter than that?
> 
> Who have you been rooting for?


I was rooting for Will. So if you guys are correct and Boogie goes to the final 2 and wins(like you say he will) then I guess in the end CT won.


----------



## jhausmann

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> I'd like to bet the house on that one.


Erika and Boogie are another Allison and Jun. As much as everyone hated Jun, she still managed a 6-1 win over Allison.


----------



## mchips

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> I was rooting for Will. So if you guys are correct and Boogie goes to the final 2 and wins(like you say he will) then I guess in the end CT won.


 Thanks... that's what I figured, since you have no logic to back your arguments...

Erika will not win against Boogie... and you must know it, too...


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

mchips said:


> Thanks... that's what I figured, since you have no logic to back your arguments...


Relax, all I am doing is giving my opinions. What does my rooting for Will have to do with having no logic to my opinions? By the way, earlier you said something about You being "smarter than that". I in no way said in any of my posts that you are not a smart person. Hell, I don't even know you. I was just disagreeing with your opinion. I certainly hope you didn't feel like I was giving you personal attacks.


----------



## uncdrew

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> Relax, all I am doing is giving my opinions. What does my rooting for Will have to do with having no logic to my opinions? By the way, earlier you said something about You being "smarter than that". I in no way said in any of my posts that you are not a smart person. Hell, I don't even know you. I was just disagreeing with your opinion. I certainly hope you didn't feel like I was giving you personal attacks.


Hey, don't go trying to be nice to us now. 

Erika's a loser, we can agree on that.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

mchips said:


> Thanks... that's what I figured, since you have no logic to back your arguments...
> 
> Erika will not win against Boogie... and you must know it, too...


Do you think Erika can win against Janelle?


----------



## jhausmann

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> Do you think Erika can win against Janelle?


Nope. The best Erika can do is 2nd.
Against janelle or against boogie

The only player in the jury she stood a chance of beating was George.


----------



## mchips

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> Do you think Erika can win against Janelle?


 I've already answered that, and not with just a yes/no answer, but why I feel she has a better chance with Janelle than she does with Boogie, and why it's better to go against Janelle, even if she'll lose.

Against Boogie, it's a guaranteed loss...



itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> Relax, all I am doing is giving my opinions. What does my rooting for Will have to do with having no logic to my opinions? By the way, earlier you said something about You being "smarter than that". I in no way said in any of my posts that you are not a smart person. Hell, I don't even know you. I was just disagreeing with your opinion. I certainly hope you didn't feel like I was giving you personal attacks.


 I'm already as relaxed as one can be... really... I'm not worked up at all toward you...

You're stating your opinions, which you have a right to have, but without providing any real logic to support why you've come to your opinions, while at the same time telling me that I only have my opinions because I want Janelle to win, when I've clearly provided much logic behind my opinions... when it seems it's actually you that has your opinions because you want to see Erika take Boogie so that Boogie will win...

My saying that I'm smarter than that, was not to say that I thought you were calling me dumb, but to say that I'm not basing my opinions solely on my desire to see Janelle win, but on a great deal of logic, and from seeing the live feeds... I have a very analytical mind, and base my opinions on more than just emotion or desire...

If I honestly felt that Erika had a chance of beating Boogie, I would say it...

I'm not a fan of Will, but I have given him his props, and have stated in this thread that he would probably win, against anyone, including Janelle...


----------



## Logicatv

I detest both Boogie and Erica. But i think if Erica (cross my fingers) chooses to take Janelle and boots Boogie, she may get some respect back from, may be Danielle and/or James, Marcellas (who hates Janelle), George, Boogie (for the kissy nights sake), and Will (for CT uniformity).

I am still hoping for Janelle to win. And it isn't over yet till fat woman or Julie sings.

Good luck Janey!!!


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

mchips said:


> I've already answered that, and not with just a yes/no answer, but why I feel she has a better chance with Janelle than she does with Boogie, and why it's better to go against Janelle, even if she'll lose.
> 
> Against Boogie, it's a guaranteed loss...
> 
> I'm already as relaxed as one can be... really... I'm not worked up at all toward you...
> 
> You're stating your opinions, which you have a right to have, but without providing any real logic to support why you've come to your opinions, while at the same time telling me that I only have my opinions because I want Janelle to win, when I've clearly provided much logic behind my opinions... when it seems it's actually you that has your opinions because you want to see Erika take Boogie so that Boogie will win...
> 
> My saying that I'm smarter than that, was not to say that I thought you were calling me dumb, but to say that I'm not basing my opinions solely on my desire to see Janelle win, but on a great deal of logic, and from seeing the live feeds... I have a very analytical mind, and base my opinions on more than just emotion or desire...
> 
> If I honestly felt that Erika had a chance of beating Boogie, I would say it...
> 
> I'm not a fan of Will, but I have given him his props, and have stated in this thread that he would probably win, against anyone, including Janelle...


Actually out of the three left, I would like to see Janelle win. If she would have just won the 2nd portion of HOH I feel she was the eventual winner. I don't have the live feeds but do follow some of what is going on at fans of reality tv. Most at that site feel the same as me, that if either Janelle or Erika take Boggie that they will win. Not saying its etched in stone, but not many feel Boogie can win no matter who he takes.


----------



## katbug

I have to agree with whomever it was earlier (too lazy to look) who said that if Erika boots Janelle, she'll still get 2nd place. I didn't used to think this, but if Janelle is in the S. house, turning people against Erika after Will's already been campaigning for Booger, she doesn't have much of a chance. Without those odds, she didn't have much of a chance either, but they're even worse in this situation. I think she needs to just realize that she'll get 2nd either way and take Janelle. 
I'm very disappointed that she's chosen to get suckered again by Booger, after knowing that he was using her. Just when I thought I could start respecting her again, she screws it all up. That girl needs some serious therapy.
I doubt I'll bother watching the finale if Janelle is booted. Again, like someone above mentioned, it would be like choosing which VD you wanted. Blech!


----------



## debtoine

Erika just sold out Janie to Mike. She told him she'd throw him the comp if he takes her and boots Janie. He said he would. She said that she can't win, because if she does, she has to take Janie, she has to keep her word.

Look for Erika to throw it tonight, and if she does, I think I'll have to throw up....

deb


----------



## go4amiller

scottykempf said:


> It is All Stars, so is it that odd that they might throw in some extra prizes this year?


Lets get real. If you are going to throw a prize, give everyone a chance to win a prize. When they did the veto competition, those that were unable to play did get a chance to win any prizes.

Erika did not even have a chance to win the car. How is that fair?


----------



## mchips

go4amiller said:


> Lets get real. If you are going to throw a prize, give everyone a chance to win a prize. When they did the veto competition, those that were unable to play did get a chance to win any prizes.
> 
> Erika did not even have a chance to win the car. How is that fair?


 +1
Good point...


----------



## TriBruin

debtoine said:


> Erika just sold out Janie to Mike. She told him she'd throw him the comp if he takes her and boots Janie. He said he would. She said that she can't win, because if she does, she has to take Janie, she has to keep her word.
> 
> Look for Erika to throw it tonight, and if she does, I think I'll have to throw up....
> 
> deb


Wow, it is amazing how my emotions can change so quickly.

Tuesday, I was, dare I say it, giddy with the anticipation of Will being voted out. Then the thought of Boogie following him today was exciting. Now with this new information, I almost do not want to watch tonight.


----------



## katbug

RBlount said:


> Wow, it is amazing how my emotions can change so quickly.
> 
> Tuesday, I was, dare I say it, giddy with the anticipation of Will being voted out. Then the thought of Boogie following him today was exciting. Now with this new information, I almost do not want to watch tonight.


+1
I was really getting nervous that we were jinxing Janelle somehow by being so excited. Now I wish I'd prepared myself for that eventuality...I feel sick.


----------



## uncdrew

debtoine said:


> Erika just sold out Janie to Mike. She told him she'd throw him the comp if he takes her and boots Janie. He said he would. She said that she can't win, because if she does, she has to take Janie, she has to keep her word.


I hope Janelle one day gets to see that footage, which I suspect she will.


----------



## cwoody222

I think we're giving Will too much credit in the Jury house to convince everyone to vote for Boogie.

Will's power is that he tells everyone what they want to hear and no one compares notes. In the Jury house people will be able to talk to each other and realize they're being played.


----------



## mwhip

I am dumb founded....hopefully CBS will let Janelle know about his little development after the game is over and the jury vote has taken place. I want to see the Springer show break out at the reunion!!


----------



## katbug

It would be a riot if Erika threw the HOH to Booger, thinking he was taking her to the finals (which, yes, I know...obviously he would), only to have him take Janelle. Bwaaahaaa. Sorry, got to find every possibility for Janelle to go to the finals at this point since there's no way she can (unless Erika wises up again before the comp, which is highly doubtful since she's once again proven what a moron she truly is).


----------



## uncdrew

Maybe.



Just maybe.


Maybe Erika will win HoH and boot out Boogie.

Maybe?


----------



## katbug

lol, well at least I'm not grasping at straws by myself. ;0) Where's an airplane flying banners when you need one? (I know, they're not allowed anymore, but this is when we really, really need one...maybe a carrier pigeon?)


----------



## timr_42

I wanted Will to win. If he didn't then Janelle. I just don't like Mike. Will played the game and Mike just went along for the ride. I think Will has more to do with Mike being where he is that Mike did.

I hope that Janelle wins part 3 and make it a 3 way draw. She is smarter that the other and she has shown that she can do it if she has to. At this point I don't care who gets 2nd or 3rd as long as Janelle makes it to the F2. If she can do that she should win.


----------



## mwhip

Janelle can not even compete in the final HoH only the winners from the previous two.


----------



## jradford

cwoody222 said:


> How so?


Per the female oriented part 1:

I agree, it has to do with being in shape, 1st and foremost. All competitors, in my mind, are in good physical shape, even if 2 of them do a lot of smoking.

It seems to me that holding your arms above your head would be easier for a woman in that a woman's arms aren't nearly as heavy. Much like the spiderweb was clearly advantageous for the females. Add to that the fact that Boogie almost had to hunch over to the side to stay under the key, and was in a bit of an awkward position, I think the girls were at an advantage. I DON'T think that they designed it as a Pro-Female contest, but I do think that the females were at an advantage. I also DOUBT that the contest for round 2 was designed to keep Boogie alive.

I do agree that it's pretty rotten that Erika did not have a chance to win the car. That really doesn't make much sense.


----------



## debtoine

uncdrew said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Just maybe.
> 
> Maybe Erika will win HoH and boot out Boogie.
> 
> Maybe?


Based on conversations between Erika and Mike, and then what she tells Janie about them afterwards, I think it's a foregone conclusion that Erika is throwing the comp to Mike tonight so he can boot Janie.

She gets Janie's vote that way (or at least, she thinks she does) because Janie will not think it was thrown....unless there's a question that Janie knows Erika knows the answer to, and then either doesn't answer, or answers wrong on purpose.

deb


----------



## etemple

mchips said:


> No, it's not... since both of them were played equally by the boys...
> . . .cut . . .
> 
> Erika has almost no chance to win against Boogie, because of the manipulation and gameplay factor... so, she loses $500,000, and her dignity...
> 
> Therefore, she's given a better chance to win against Janelle, and gain back her dignity at the same time, win or lose...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I agree with you completely, but I don't think Erika sees it that way. I think Erika thinks she can beat boogie . . .
> 
> I don't think she can win either way, but it doesn't really matter what I think.


----------



## mchips

Will said Janelle would regret sending him out, and she probably will now. At least with them she knew it was 2 on 1...

Janelle underestimated Erika's stupidity...

But at least Janelle is not going to feel as bad about herself as Erika will... Janelle made it right, Erika is only making it worse for herself... Erika is so going to cringe when she watches the show after it's all over...


----------



## timr_42

mwhip said:


> Janelle can not even compete in the final HoH only the winners from the previous two.


Forgot about that  :down:


----------



## etemple

debtoine said:


> Look for Erika to throw it tonight, and if she does, I think I'll have to throw up....
> 
> deb


+1


----------



## etemple

mchips said:


> Will said Janelle would regret sending him out, and she probably will now. At least with them she knew it was 2 on 1...
> 
> Janelle underestimated Erika's stupidity...
> 
> But at least Janelle is not going to feel as bad about herself as Erika will... Janelle made it right, Erika is only making it worse for herself... Erika is so going to cringe when she watches the show after it's all over...


i think she'll do more than cringe. I cringed (and cringed and cringed!), and these people are complete strangers.

and I think you are completely right about will telling her she'd regret his eviction.
Ugh.

This reminds me of the end of survivor when Terry got the boot. . .
Whoever said choosing between boogie and erika is like chosing a form of VD put it best.


----------



## etemple

jradford said:


> Per the female oriented part 1:
> 
> I agree, it has to do with being in shape, 1st and foremost. All competitors, in my mind, are in good physical shape, even if 2 of them do a lot of smoking.
> 
> It seems to me that holding your arms above your head would be easier for a woman in that a woman's arms aren't nearly as heavy. Much like the spiderweb was clearly advantageous for the females. Add to that the fact that Boogie almost had to hunch over to the side to stay under the key, and was in a bit of an awkward position, I think the girls were at an advantage. I DON'T think that they designed it as a Pro-Female contest, but I do think that the females were at an advantage. I also DOUBT that the contest for round 2 was designed to keep Boogie alive.
> 
> I do agree that it's pretty rotten that Erika did not have a chance to win the car. That really doesn't make much sense.


Men always have the advantage in upper-body stregth competitions because their center of gravity is much higher than women's.


----------



## Logicatv

timr_42 said:


> I wanted Will to win.
> 
> I just don't see why people are fascinated with Will. He didn't win any thing in this season and i forgot what he won in season 2. He looks feminine (i am a girl so i don't see why women fall for him). He has a big ego which makes me sick to my stomach and i probably would have thrown him at a wall if he were any where near me. I was nausesous when Janelle was kissing him. Frankly i think he is an idiot and all the people in BB house who kept him over others. I could kill the stupid BB6 house guests as i was one of the ones who voted them in thinking that they would win especially Janelle or Kaysar. YAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH all my days and nights i was logging in to vote for them.
> 
> Stupid stupid stupid. If i have to choose one of the CT people i will go for Boogie at least he won a few comps and if it comes (BIG SIGH) to Boogie and Erica i vote for Boogie and Erica deserves to be punished for her stupidity. Why is that woman so desperate to get the attentions of an idiot is beyond me. Looks to me that she lacks self esteem and likes to be in an abusive relationship.
> 
> God please let Janelle be in final two. pretty please pretty please.


----------



## etemple

will won s2. not bad for an idiot.

he also got dani, james, howie, marcellus and george evicted.


----------



## jradford

etemple said:


> Men always have the advantage in upper-body stregth competitions because their center of gravity is much higher than women's.


Agreed. But my point wasn't that the 2nd comp was equal. My point was that just as Janelle was at a disadvantage in the 2nd, Boogie was at a disadvantage in the 1st. I just think it's a bit weak to be calling in the fix (as being done on other sites, not really this one) when pretty much every competition is going to be advantageous to one party or the next.

I'm sure Erika supporters (whoever you are  ) will not be happy if the final comp. has anything to do with math or memorization, as she's readily admitted she sucks at that stuff.

I'm wholeheartedly on the side of folks who think it's crap that they saved the car prize for the 2nd comp. instead of the 1st. Again, I don't think that was Boogie based, but rather TV based, which is still stupid. The endurance comp. was to go well into the night, long after the TV broadcast. You can't really say, "And the winner of comp 1 gets a car!!" and then have the viewing audience watch the 1st 5 minutes without any resolution. The 2nd comp the will show tonight in it's entirety, basically, and the car (no doubt a sponser) will be a part of the hype. It's annoying, but I'm guessing that's the reasoning. They can't do it in the 3rd comp, though, bc the prize for winning that is already so huge that the car is just overshadowed.

Again, I loved CT with Will. Without Will, I've been rooting hard for Janelle, and even found myself very happy for Janelle to have the guts to vote out Will. It's really a shame that it looks like Erica is no better than the treatment that Boogie gives her. I guess they are made for eachother. However, as several have pointed out, she can be happy with 50k, but if she has the slightest idea that she might have a chance at 500k by being the biggest waste of space in reality TV history, I don't blame her at all for scumbagging Janelle.


----------



## JFriday

Logicatv said:


> timr_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted Will to win.
> 
> I just don't see why people are fascinated with Will. He didn't win any thing in this season and i forgot what he won in season 2. He looks feminine (i am a girl so i don't see why women fall for him). He has a big ego which makes me sick to my stomach and i probably would have thrown him at a wall if he were any where near me. I was nausesous when Janelle was kissing him. Frankly i think he is an idiot and all the people in BB house who kept him over others. I could kill the stupid BB6 house guests as i was one of the ones who voted them in thinking that they would win especially Janelle or Kaysar. YAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH all my days and nights i was logging in to vote for them.
> 
> Stupid stupid stupid. If i have to choose one of the CT people i will go for Boogie at least he won a few comps and if it comes (BIG SIGH) to Boogie and Erica i vote for Boogie and Erica deserves to be punished for her stupidity. Why is that woman so desperate to get the attentions of an idiot is beyond me. Looks to me that she lacks self esteem and likes to be in an abusive relationship.
> 
> God please let Janelle be in final two. pretty please pretty please.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't catch on that he wasn't trying to win anything. He did win a $500,000 dollars in S2, and he didn't win any comps that season either. As the only winner making it to All-stars he had the biggest target on him of any other player. Yet the idiot made it to the final 4.
Click to expand...


----------



## MassD

re: the fascination with Will... Sure, he didn't win any comps... but that was his plan. Up until that final night, he totally manipulated the game. He had people nominating the wrong people, voting out people they had deals with.. you name it.

Janelle got as far as she has by winning all the competitions, Will got as far as he did by winning everything else. He had the largest target on his back, and was ALWAYS available to be nominated for eviction... yet no one ever ended up going after him until the very end when the two dimwits finally realized that they got played.

How is he an idiot? It was brutally obvious that he was smarter, and more cunning, than anyone else in that house, and it was not even remotely close.

He ruled... He made this season enjoyable... without him in there, it would have stunk.


----------



## Logicatv

etemple said:


> will won s2. not bad for an idiot.
> 
> he also got dani, james, howie, marcellus and george evicted.


I agree that he did all the above. So what? Just because he won doesn't mean that he has a nice personality. I heard on the game shows people saying that it is just game, but in reality we are nice people, blah blah. That's a joke. People don't change just because they are on TV. People we see on these shows are what they really are. They don't differ a wee bit. Any given human's behavior doesn't change that drastically just because they are in different circumstances. It doesn't matter whether Will or Boogie win a thousand shows. They still are scum and it is a shame to waste money on them. It is like flushing down the toilet. I am glad that at least America didn't vote them in.


----------



## cwoody222

jradford said:


> Boogie was at a disadvantage in the 1st.


How?


----------



## mchips

jradford said:


> However, as several have pointed out, she can be happy with 50k, but if she has the slightest idea that she might have a chance at 500k by being the biggest waste of space in reality TV history, I don't blame her at all for scumbagging Janelle.


 But that's not why she's scumbagging Janelle...

She's in love with Boogie, it's clouding her judgment, and thinks Boogie is in love with her and really does want to have a baby with her... after she spoke with him, he threw in enough truth into their conversation that she's ignoring the things he has said that don't add up... he told her she was the only one that was truly part of CT, that Janelle and everyone else were not, that they were always working to save her and bring her to the final three as the only other true CT alliance member... Erika asked him if he said anything bad about her in the DR (as she has told Janelle that's what she will base her decision on whether she will be friends with him after the show or not), and of course he told her no, he said all good things about her... he then said that maybe he might have said something mean the night Will was evicted, but only because he was so hurt and surprised, yada, yada...

Erika so badly wants to believe that he's in love with her, that she's buying the story all over again that she was truly the only other member of CT, and therefore as they spoke, he was giving her as much credit for what CT did; they did it as a team, and she was part of that team (not those exact words, but along those lines)... he duped her yet again...

She even apologized for doubting him... that she just got so confused when he was discouraging her from campaigning against Will... he told her it was because it was his and Will's dream to come in here and end up in the final two together, that it had nothing to do with her, and he would have hated having to evict her... that the relationship she and he had was not comparable to the fake one that Will had with Janelle... and then told her not to let Janelle do to her what she did to Janelle (by turning her against Will)...

She told him that she's ALWAYS wanted to go to the final two with him!!

<vomit> <vomit>


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I didn't see it, but on Joker's Updates it says that Erika, while sitting alone in the kitchen said:



> Erika just mumbled under her breath at the dining room table " I gotta win this HOH" NT - jamiefan
> 
> Thu 1:38 PM BBT and hit the table with her fists for emphasis NT - Whirley
> 
> Thu 1:45 PM BBT she had also said 'gotta evict mike... he has gotta go' NT - immyfaye


I THINK she was alone. Judging by the transcripts Janelle was giving Boogie a haircut in the bathroom. Of course, she may be playing the internet audience in anticipation of throwing the final comp, knowing that Janelle has a huge fan base, and not wanting to become the new Jennifer.


----------



## TriBruin

Logicatv said:


> I agree that he did all the above. So what? Just because he won doesn't mean that he has a nice personality. I heard on the game shows people saying that it is just game, but in reality we are nice people, blah blah. That's a joke. People don't change just because they are on TV. People we see on these shows are what they really are. They don't differ a wee bit. Any given human's behavior doesn't change that drastically just because they are in different circumstances. It doesn't matter whether Will or Boogie win a thousand shows. They still are scum and it is a shame to waste money on them. It is like flushing down the toilet. I am glad that at least America didn't vote them in.


I guess your definition of how the game should be played is different than others. To you this is a game about competitions, to others it is a game about relationships. Will won in S2 because he was able to form relationship with other players (all while lying to the face and stabbing in the back!) Rarely does the best copetition player win the game.

A perfect example is Richard Hatch. Going in to the first season of Survivor, Mark Burnett thought the winner of the show was going to be the best competitor and survivor. Who won? Richard Hatch. Why because he developed the idea of alliances and working with people. It is very to hard to imagine now a Survivor (or Big Brother) without alliances, backstabbing, and strategy.

As far as how people act inside the house vs. outside. I don't think anyone can truely what we see is what these people are really like. We don't know these people outside the BB House. I am sure some are exactly the same (Marcelles, Howie, and possibly Boogie) but others (Dannielle and especially Will) realize it is a game and "turn their game face on."


----------



## jradford

cwoody222 said:


> How?


As stated above, I believe that that is a more difficult position for a male in decent shape to hold than a woman in decent shape. Males arms, while stronger, are significantly heavier. The positioning of the key was also fairly low for a male of average height (5-11, 6'ish) and you could see Mike's positioning was much more awkward than that of Ericas. He almost had to duck while putting both hands over his head to grab the key. Boogies an idiot, but he did know that that was a comp he had no chance of beating either girl in. Unfortunately, rather than swallow his pride and just say that, he jumped down and did the Richard Hatch bit. (A true highlight soon to be shown on "Reality Stars Say the Stupidest things!")

That is how I believe he was at a disadvantage in that comp.


----------



## Sir_winealot

Fool Me Twice said:


> Of course, she may be playing the internet audience in anticipation of throwing the final comp, knowing that Janelle has a huge fan base, and not wanting to become the new Jennifer.


Hmmm...is Erika smart enuff to do this? I dunno....the fact that she's openly falling for Boo-gur's schpiel all over again, I can't see where she'd be throwing us a head fake.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

She knows Janelle is very popular, and asked the internet a couple of days ago if she could be cool "by association". She's said she was a huge fan of Janelle during season six and is very familiar with the fans reaction to the nerd herd. I think she knows exactly what it would cost her with the fans if she threw the comp. 

Although she makes poor decisions in love, the rest of her brain seems to work okay. It's just forced to clean up the messes made by her love life--not an easy task.


----------



## verdugan

etemple said:


> i think she'll do more than cringe. I cringed (and cringed and cringed!), and these people are complete strangers.


At least she'll have her BB baby to make herself feel better, oh never mind.


----------



## verdugan

Don't forget that will won $5k in one competition. And of course he was getting paid to be in the house. He didn't win the $500k, but he didn't do too badly either.


----------



## ced6

jradford said:


> The positioning of the key was also fairly low for a male of average height (5-11, 6'ish) and you could see Mike's positioning was much more awkward than that of Ericas.


I don't really disagree that the first competition was probably easier for a girl to win (based on my own recollection, it seems that in reality shows girls usually seem to win endurance challenges that require being in an awkward position for a long period of time).

However, I think that Mike's positioning vis-a-vis the key was his own fault. When they were getting into position, Erika was initially standing on a lower rung of pegs and was much more stretched out. She then realized that there was a higher-up set of pegs and she stepped up so that her arms were not stretched out to their fullest extent. Therefore, I believe that, if Mike were using his brain, he could have stepped down to a lower position.


----------



## katbug

ced6 said:


> Therefore, I believe that, if Mike were using his brain, he could have stepped down to a lower position.


Too bad for him, it left in the last eviction.


----------



## Logicatv

RBlount said:


> I guess your definition of how the game should be played is different than others. To you this is a game about competitions, to others it is a game about relationships. Will won in S2 because he was able to form relationship with other players (all while lying to the face and stabbing in the back!) Rarely does the best copetition player win the game.
> 
> A perfect example is Richard Hatch. Going in to the first season of Survivor, Mark Burnett thought the winner of the show was going to be the best competitor and survivor. Who won? Richard Hatch. Why because he developed the idea of alliances and working with people. It is very to hard to imagine now a Survivor (or Big Brother) without alliances, backstabbing, and strategy.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I understand what you are saying and i agree about alliances and lying and yes back stabbing. If you observed, i did not put James and Dani in the same category. I put CT in Scum city not because of their game play and strategy but their dairy room behavior. I also understand and forgive people of their rude conduct and calling names in the heat of the moment. But their dairy room confessions are really not necessary for the game play and i am sure you agree. Please, why can't they give some respect and regard to the fallen members? The real character comes out in their diary room display. And i really detest the way they played the girls and then laughing at them and putting them down!! I don't think it was necessary to laugh at people who may/may not have genuine feelings. I personally think that Will and Boogie both feel that they are God's greatest gift to females. But Boogie said it, you reap what you sow.
> 
> As per playing the game with integrity and honesty (as much as possible) and good old cometition and it is possible to play with dignity and win too as for the moment i only recall Ethan from Survivor. And oh, Richard Hatch, may have won with all the lying and cheating and he did try to cheat IRS too but i guess not with much luck


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I wonder if the "flame trivia" will be the questions used tonight. Not sure who that would favor.


----------



## cwoody222

Ugh. Boogie in the final two?! This show just got officially repulsive.

EDIT: Not me mention, Boogie at least with $50k. I'm sick.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Erika didn't throw it.


----------



## mchips

It's good and bad... I wanted Janelle to win, but at least I can get my life back now... I've put so many things on a backburner for this show... ugh!

I've already cancelled my live feed SuperPass... yay! 

Good luck to whoever wins, but I don't care which one wins at this point...

It's been fun, but I'll probably no longer be on this forum for a while, or as much. I enjoyed the agreements and disagreements we all had...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Going to cancel my SuperPass now too... I'll actually miss it, since it didn't distract from my life. It simply replaced the television as background noise that I would only attend too when something interesting happened. I could work or read with it on, no problem. (Well, I probably did spend more mental energy thinking about the show than I would have if I didn't have the live feeds... So, I'll get those brain calories back. )


----------



## uncdrew

mchips said:


> It's good and bad... I wanted Janelle to win, but at least I can get my life back now... I've put so many things on a backburner for this show... ugh!
> 
> I've already cancelled my live feed SuperPass... yay!
> 
> Good luck to whoever wins, but I don't care which one wins at this point...
> 
> It's been fun, but I'll probably no longer be on this forum for a while, or as much. I enjoyed the agreements and disagreements we all had...


I'll miss your updates.

Next season?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I guess I can't cancel until tomorrow according the the Real website (stupid policy. I signed up via the web, I should be able to cancel via the web.) I just turned on the feeds and what I saw was sickening (unless you're a CT or Erika fan). Erika bragging about manipulating Janelle. Both laughing about finally getting season 6 out of the house.

Oh, well. Like last year, there are the boos from the live audience to look forward to. And the cheers for Janelle.


----------



## purple6816

Logicatv said:


> RBlount said:
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect example is Richard Hatch. Going in to the first season of Survivor, Mark Burnett thought the winner of the show was going to be the best competitor and survivor. Who won? Richard Hatch. Why because he developed the idea of alliances and working with people. It is very to hard to imagine now a Survivor (or Big Brother) without alliances, backstabbing, and strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Gay naked guy that is in Jail for tax evasion.? That is a real legacy and PR for the porducers.
Click to expand...


----------



## murdoc158

go4amiller said:


> Erika did not even have a chance to win the car. How is that fair?


Erika does have a chance. If niether Janelle or Boogie complete the competition in 5 minutes Erika wins the car.

I'm glad Janelle is finally gone. I can't stand her stuckup bleached blonde attitude. She got played and she got played hard. Way to listen to CT week after week making the wrong decisions. She can only blame herself. S6 had numerous times to put up CT, but they backed down every time.

I hope Dr. Will is playing the S house as much as he did in teh BB house. Will deserved to win. He had the biggest target of anyone in the house, he avoided nominations week after week, and he flat out played EVERYONE in the house. I'm sorry if you think he and Boogie played dirty, but I wonder what you would do if you were in the position to win $500k. Boogie wins=CT wins. That's good enough for me. Erika still is clueless. Keep smoking. Boogie hit that one out of the park. She looks like she aged 5 years in that house.

BTW anyone know where I can get Boogie's "Beat-box Champ" shirt? That thing is awesome.


----------



## Dssturbo1

Fool Me Twice said:


> Erika didn't throw it.


she might have. she needed to so mike would evict janelle and she wouldn't have to break her mothers promise to janelle, hoping therefore to get janelle as a jury vote.

ok gonna waste 50cents to help janelle win $25K 

oh no booger didn't call her a HO and Scrubica  and she still has feeling for him WHATEVER

erica needs a whole series from Dr Phil about relationships

so sad she made it to the finals uugghhhh


----------



## uncdrew

murdoc158 said:


> Erika does have a chance. If niether Janelle or Boogie complete the competition in 5 minutes Erika wins the car.
> 
> I'm glad Janelle is finally gone. I can't stand her stuckup bleached blonde attitude. She got played and she got played hard. Way to listen to CT week after week making the wrong decisions. She can only blame herself. S6 had numerous times to put up CT, but they backed down every time.
> 
> I hope Dr. Will is playing the S house as much as he did in teh BB house. Will deserved to win. He had the biggest target of anyone in the house, he avoided nominations week after week, and he flat out played EVERYONE in the house. I'm sorry if you think he and Boogie played dirty, but I wonder what you would do if you were in the position to win $500k. Boogie wins=CT wins. That's good enough for me. Erika still is clueless. Keep smoking. Boogie hit that one out of the park. She looks like she aged 5 years in that house.
> 
> BTW anyone know where I can get Boogie's "Beat-box Champ" shirt? That thing is awesome.


Boogie, is that you?


----------



## go4amiller

mchips said:


> Will said Janelle would regret sending him out, and she probably will now. At least with them she knew it was 2 on 1...
> 
> Janelle underestimated Erika's stupidity...
> 
> But at least Janelle is not going to feel as bad about herself as Erika will... Janelle made it right, Erika is only making it worse for herself... Erika is so going to cringe when she watches the show after it's all over...


You know in the end, Janelle will probably get bigger TV deals for herself because how she is loyal, loveable, and she looks great on screen. She may have lost BB7, but at least you won the hearts of many who watched her on screen. I think Will and Janelle should have a talk show and compete against Regis and Kelly.

Anyhow, I would have loved to see Janelle win, but again she loses and finishes final 3. At least she never gave up and had heart until the end and people adore her. As for boogie and erika, no one cares about them. Erika gives women a bad name. She looks so desperate hanging all over Boogie. Boogie nor Ericka we will see again. BUt as for Will and Janelle, I do not think we have seen the last of them.

Congrats to Janelle to making it as far as she did. She was a threat and just had bad luck at the end. She will go far in life. She has the whole package.

What would be great to see is Janelle and Will on amazing race. Janelle is good at competitions and Will is good at strategy so they would make a great pair to watch on Amazing Race.


----------



## SnakeEyes

go4amiller said:


> What would be great to see is Janelle and Will on amazing race. Janelle is good at competitions and Will is good at strategy so they would make a great pair to watch on Amazing Race.


Told ya so. And given what happened on BB there is no way Erin lets those two together for Amazing Race. Much better chance of Will/Boogie.


----------



## go4amiller

SnakeEyes said:


> Told ya so. And given what happened on BB there is no way Erin lets those two together for Amazing Race. Much better chance of Will/Boogie.


DO you honestly believe that Erin and Will will stay a couple?

In addition, do you honestly believe Erin has the say over what Will does?

More will want to watch if Janelle and Will vs. Will and Boggie. Boogie is not a very good competitor so he would never have a chance to making it to the end. Will needs a strong competitor and someone who has a great memory.


----------



## go4amiller

Well I missed the show tonight but from this point on, I could care less about the show. boogie and erika are just boring to watch on screen. THey just do not have the "IT" factor.


----------



## scottykempf

go4amiller said:


> What would be great to see is Janelle and Will on amazing race. Janelle is good at competitions and Will is good at strategy so they would make a great pair to watch on Amazing Race.


I think it was on Housecalls, they asked Will about going on Amazing Race, he said that by going on All Stars, there was an understanding with CBS that they would consider him for TAR.


----------



## katbug

Oooh, I'd love to see Will/Janelle on TAR! That would be awesome! Much better than *blech* Alison and Donny! Someone needs to tell them to do it. I also think they'd be great co-hosts...maybe even of housecalls. I have never bothered with it 'cuz "Gretchen" means nothing to me...who is she anyway?! Will and Janelle would be so fun to watch together.


----------



## etemple

Logicatv said:


> I agree that he did all the above. So what? Just because he won doesn't mean that he has a nice personality. I heard on the game shows people saying that it is just game, but in reality we are nice people, blah blah. That's a joke. People don't change just because they are on TV. People we see on these shows are what they really are. They don't differ a wee bit. Any given human's behavior doesn't change that drastically just because they are in different circumstances. It doesn't matter whether Will or Boogie win a thousand shows. They still are scum and it is a shame to waste money on them. It is like flushing down the toilet. I am glad that at least America didn't vote them in.


I didn't say will was nice.
I said he wasn't an idiot.
there's a big difference between being a nice person and being a smart person.
sometimes people are both, but it's kind of like having blonde hair and blue eyes. Some times they go together and sometimes they dont.

the game isn't about being nice.
it's big brother, not nice person.


----------



## etemple

katbug said:


> Too bad for him, it left in the last eviction.


 LOL
(& +1!)


----------



## Fool Me Twice

murdoc158 said:


> S6 had numerous times to put up CT, but they backed down every time.


I think they made the right choice in keeping Will early. It was more important to get rid of the "third alliance" in the house--the implicit alliance of all those not S6 or CT--since they were far more likely to win an HOH and nominate S6.



> I hope Dr. Will is playing the S house as much as he did in teh BB house. Will deserved to win. He had the biggest target of anyone in the house, he avoided nominations week after week.


Part of the reason Will survived early was because Janelle had the biggest target on her back from week one (and because S6 realized that only Will could possibly offer a tempting non-S6 target). Will realized this, which is why he worked to help keep her in the game--it was a key part of his strategy. Will made some great moves (without question the best manipulator in the game) and had a lot of luck. Janelle played hard (without question the best competitor in the game) and had a lot of luck. The two most deserving players were the last two to be eliminated.



> I'm sorry if you think he and Boogie played dirty, but I wonder what you would do if you were in the position to win $500k.


I'm sure I wouldn't seduce, sexually use, disparage and humiliate another person then laugh about it behind her back, knowing that she'll be crushed when she later finds out. Will gets bonus points here for not taking his "showmance" past a certain point. But Boogie needs to have his fingers broken. And I don't mean that figuratively. If I'm a brother or father of Erika, I find Boogie, drag him into an alley, kick the s--t out him, then break all his fingers. He's a disgusting person. (Was that a bit much?)


----------



## scottykempf

katbug said:


> Oooh, I'd love to see Will/Janelle on TAR! That would be awesome! Much better than *blech* Alison and Donny! Someone needs to tell them to do it. I also think they'd be great co-hosts...maybe even of housecalls. I have never bothered with it 'cuz "Gretchen" means nothing to me...who is she anyway?! Will and Janelle would be so fun to watch together.


Why wouldn't you check out Housecalls just because you don't know who Gretchen Massey is? :

Massey has a history in entertainment of being an actor, comedian and also as a talk show host. She can currently be heard on Los Angeles' 97.1 KLSK FM talk radio station, as Massey co-hosts "Lauren & Gretchen Uncut." In her past, she was lead host of the nationally syndicated radio talk show "Radio Girls."

I had never heard of her (probably because I am in Ohio, and not CA) when Housecalls started, but quickly grew to appreciate her humor and personality. You missed sooooooo much when Jase and Gretchen co-hosted, they were great together, and Gretchen, Jase and Will were hilarious the other day!! Check them out.

P.S. Gretchen is a much better interviewer/host than Chenbot


----------



## jhausmann

scottykempf said:
 

> P.S. Gretchen is a much better interviewer/host than Chenbot


A poo-flinging chimp would likely be a better interviewer/host than the Chenbot


----------



## scottykempf

he he "poo flinging chimp"

But does the poo flinging chimp use cue cards???


----------



## appleye1

go4amiller said:


> What would be great to see is Janelle and Will on amazing race. Janelle is good at competitions and Will is good at strategy so they would make a great pair to watch on Amazing Race.


Wow, what a great idea! Will would *rule* TAR in a way Boston Rob could only dream of! But it would piss off the "TAR is the only reality show worth watching" fans to no end. 

I for one hope they never do an all-star season again. People on other boards have been hollering for an all-star season since after season 4. Maybe they're satisfied now. I hope so, this season was tolerable, but more than once I was struck with the thought that I had seen that, heard that, and was done with that. I felt the same way about the Survivor all-star season. There was just nothing new. The same people, playing the same game, the same way.

Looking forward to seeing some brand new houseguests next year!


----------



## scottykempf

A lot of the fun of these shows is seeing ordinary, or new people come on the show and get to know them, then cheer for them.


----------



## katbug

scottykempf said:


> Why wouldn't you check out Housecalls just because you don't know who Gretchen Massey is?


Well, I don't know that it's because I don't know who she is (tempting to go watch episodes that might still be up), so much as I just hadn't been motivated to spend even more time watching another show, especially on the net. If it were Will and Janelle hosting I'd make a real point to catch it every time. Hearing that Gretchen's a fun host, I might just check it out anyway when I get a chance.


----------



## purple6816

Fool Me Twice said:


> I'm sure I wouldn't seduce, sexually use, disparage and humiliate another person then laugh about it behind her back, knowing that she'll be crushed when she later finds out. Will gets bonus points here for not taking his "showmance" past a certain point. But Boogie needs to have his fingers broken. And I don't mean that figuratively. If I'm a brother or father of Erika, I find Boogie, drag him into an alley, kick the s--t out him, then break all his fingers. He's a disgusting person. (Was that a bit much?)


I hope he does not win just for those reasons. He is skum and deserves nothing. I am really upset he gets to continue. I also am disapointed in the Producers for allowing his talk to be put on tape. It is dehumanizing and should not have been shown. I hope they show it to the jury. Fair is Fair.



appleye1 said:


> Looking forward to seeing some brand new houseguests next year!


Maybe a racial show like Surviver is doing.? Maybe all women? or some nich group.


----------



## appleye1

purple6816 said:


> Maybe a racial show like Surviver is doing.? Maybe all women? or some nich group.


No, no, no gimmicks. Let's just have a good blend of interesting people. Some young, some old. Some (most ) good looking, some not.

And let's get some interesting people this time. Hey Arnold and Allison! There are a lot more interesting people out there than the actor wannabees that wander into your offices evey spring! Let's get some regular people with interesting backgrounds.


----------



## TriBruin

Fool Me Twice said:


> I think they made the right choice in keeping Will early. It was more important to get rid of the "third alliance" in the house--the implicit alliance of all those not S6 or CT--since they were far more likely to win an HOH and nominate S6.
> 
> Part of the reason Will survived early was because Janelle had the biggest target on her back from week one (and because S6 realized that only Will could possibly offer a tempting non-S6 target). Will realized this, which is why he worked to help keep her in the game--it was a key part of his strategy. Will made some great moves (without question the best manipulator in the game) and had a lot of luck. Janelle played hard (without question the best competitor in the game) and had a lot of luck. The two most deserving players were the last two to be eliminated.
> 
> I'm sure I wouldn't seduce, sexually use, disparage and humiliate another person then laugh about it behind her back, knowing that she'll be crushed when she later finds out. Will gets bonus points here for not taking his "showmance" past a certain point. But Boogie needs to have his fingers broken. And I don't mean that figuratively. If I'm a brother or father of Erika, I find Boogie, drag him into an alley, kick the s--t out him, then break all his fingers. He's a disgusting person. (Was that a bit much?)


+1


----------



## TriBruin

katbug said:


> Oooh, I'd love to see Will/Janelle on TAR! That would be awesome! Much better than *blech* Alison and Donny! Someone needs to tell them to do it. I also think they'd be great co-hosts...maybe even of housecalls. I have never bothered with it 'cuz "Gretchen" means nothing to me...who is she anyway?! Will and Janelle would be so fun to watch together.


Although I am a fan of both Will & Janelle, I don't want to see them in TAR. I, for one, feel that TAR was cheapened when they allowed Allison & Donnie, and Rob & Ambuh on the show (even though I rooted for R&A).

We don't need to see the same recycled Reality stars in every show. Let's see new people. To me, half the run of the first season is determining the teams I like and I don't like.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Yikes! Just saw Janelle on the Early Show. She's drunk. Looks like she had a rough night.


----------



## go4amiller

RBlount said:


> +1


Will and Janelle are class acts. As I stated, both of them by the way they acted in the house, will advance further than bb7. Boogie and Erika, this will be the last time we will see them!!! That is the only good I see in this finale.

Congrats to Will and Janelle for making the show entertaining!! Without the two of them, BB7 would not have been interesting.


----------



## scottykempf

Fool Me Twice said:


> Yikes! Just saw Janelle on the Early Show. She's drunk. Looks like she had a rough night.


I would agree with you. She came off as subdued and slow on questions. Didn't seem like she was just tired, the way she acted and the way she looked (YIKES) were not typical of Janie, she is usually bubbly and sweet.


----------



## mwhip

Janelle on the Early Show


----------



## TR7spyder

> Oh, well. Like last year, there are the boos from the live audience to look forward to. And the cheers for Janelle.


Good point! I would love to see that! I hope that it is to a point where booger cant talk at all That should send him a message of what to expect on the "outside".


----------



## mwhip

What does it matter? I would not care less if some people booed me if I was walking away with $500k. And I am sure Booigie will not care either.


----------



## unicorngoddess

dimented said:


> How was the first one female oriented?


If I had to pick a gender, I would say the first one was more male oriented. In my experience, girls have to go potty more than guys do. I would fail at the endurance because a few hours into it I would have to go piss...and I'm not gonna stand there and pee on myself! You'd have to give me more than 1/2 a million to wet myself on tv!


----------



## unicorngoddess

mchips said:


> I've already cancelled my live feed SuperPass... yay!


I cancled mine after the failure of the "endurance" comp.

Well, at least they showed us some footage of what the volcano was suppose to do. It would have been interesting to see the two girls trying to hold on to their keys while the volcano started shaking and errupting. It probably would've been the best endurance comp in BB history


----------



## unicorngoddess

go4amiller said:


> DO you honestly believe that Erin and Will will stay a couple?


Erin has already broken up with Will...well, as much as you can break up with a person without talking to them.  The day after the infamous shower scene she insisted that all pictures of her and Will be removed from his website.


----------



## unicorngoddess

scottykempf said:


> Why wouldn't you check out Housecalls just because you don't know who Gretchen Massey is? :
> 
> Massey has a history in entertainment of being an actor, comedian and also as a talk show host. She can currently be heard on Los Angeles' 97.1 KLSK FM talk radio station, as Massey co-hosts "Lauren & Gretchen Uncut." In her past, she was lead host of the nationally syndicated radio talk show "Radio Girls."
> 
> I had never heard of her (probably because I am in Ohio, and not CA) when Housecalls started, but quickly grew to appreciate her humor and personality. You missed sooooooo much when Jase and Gretchen co-hosted, they were great together, and Gretchen, Jase and Will were hilarious the other day!! Check them out.
> 
> P.S. Gretchen is a much better interviewer/host than Chenbot


Wasn't Gretchen also a contestant on BB in one of the earlier seasons??? I mean, I knew who she was when they started HouseCall but I don't know her from radio


----------



## jradford

What a dissapointing final 2.

Damn you, Janelle, for pulling your hand off the key!!!

As great as it was watching the girls get together and figure out the boys plan, in hindsight, Janelle's eviction of Will was an error.

If the talks she had with Erika led her to believe that CT was playing her and had no intention of taking her to the final 2, she still would have been better off evicting Erika. As we've seen, the ONLY thing Erika is good at competition wise is endurance. Erika's promise of "I'll take you to the final two," was a hollow promise. There was never a real chance she'd be in that spot.

From the livefeeds, the HG's were very aware that the 1st comp was endurance. Will poses zero threat in an endurance, leaving Janelle only Boogie to defeat. 

Obviously, this is all hindsight, but I just wish she had realized, or rather agreed with, my thought that if CT was playing her and she really was alone, she had a better chance of going 1 on 2 vs. CT than 1.5 on 1 against Boogie.

Is anything more annoying than Boogie praising the evicted? "Class Act! Your a great competitor! Champagne on me at Geisha House!" What a putz.


----------



## scottykempf

unicorngoddess said:


> Wasn't Gretchen also a contestant on BB in one of the earlier seasons??? I mean, I knew who she was when they started HouseCall but I don't know her from radio


Nope, Gretchen has never been on BB.


----------



## lambertman

unicorngoddess said:


> and I'm not gonna stand there and pee on myself! You'd have to give me more than 1/2 a million to wet myself on tv!


If memory serves, all three contestants on BB2 at this point pretty much did.


----------



## katbug

I didn't get the feeling that Janelle was drunk...she would have been a little happier I think. It seemed to me that she was really, really tired though. Considering how late they're used to staying up each night, and how late they're used to getting up the next morning, imagine having to then wake up at the crack of dawn for an interview. I'll bet she didn't even sleep.
Anyone know what they do with the houseguests for the night before the interview? They can't possibly give them access to the outside world yet, so do they put them up in a hotel room with someone guarding them??


----------



## dr_mal

Hehe. I was just amused at the order these two posts showed up:



Fool Me Twice said:


> Yikes! Just saw Janelle on the Early Show. She's drunk.





go4amiller said:


> Will and Janelle are class acts.


----------



## DancnDude

It annoys the heck out of me that it seems like Boogie only went in the house to advertise his crap. The guy can't stop talking about his businesses and it has absolutely no place on the show. I wish BB would DQ him for pushing his own agenda :down:


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

DancnDude said:


> It annoys the heck out of me that it seems like Boogie only went in the house to advertise his crap. The guy can't stop talking about his businesses and it has absolutely no place on the show. I wish BB would DQ him for pushing his own agenda :down:


So you want to DQ him so that Erika can win?


----------



## unicorngoddess

Okay, I just had a Janelle moment and wondered why BB would want to send Boogie to Dairy Queen! 

But I do think they shouldn't allow that in future games. You're not going on the show to be a summer-long commercial for your business. And I definately think that needs to be in the rules. I mean, the least they could've done was blur out his Dulce shirt.


----------



## DancnDude

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> So you want to DQ him so that Erika can win?


Sure 

Actually, I couldn't care less at this point who wins. Boogie completely annoys me and Erika hasn't done anything worthy of winning either. Like someone else said, it is the whole Allison/Jun situation again. Ugg. They should bring back Marcellas's early quote this season "How do you choose between gonorrhea or the clap? 

Boogie has been doing this all season though, so he should have been talked to early on about this.


----------



## scottykempf

unicorngoddess said:


> Okay, I just had a Janelle moment and wondered why BB would want to send Boogie to Dairy Queen!


Didn't you see her eating all that ice cream all the time???


----------



## TR7spyder

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> So you want to DQ him so that Erika can win?


You are onto something! DQ Booger for one of many reasons, DQ Erika for "loving him" . And leave it down to the next 2 (Will and Janelle ). You still have an odd number of jurors, just two fewer than you were going to have.

Perhaps, they can catch them making some sort of a "share the prize" deal and DQ them. Or do something to salvage this season...

Hey, one can dream, right?


----------



## unicorngoddess

How about this: 

In the most SHOCKING twist in BB history...BB overthrows the final two and brings back Will and Janelle for the jury to decide, leaving Boogie and Erika out with yesterdays garbage.

(Hey, a girl can dream)


----------



## katbug

I'm starting to rethink the "America Votes" thing from S1. Not all the way throughout the game, but I wish that they'd let us make the final eviction. That would at least make the finale more watchable.


----------



## mchips

katbug said:


> I'm starting to rethink the "America Votes" thing from S1. Not all the way throughout the game, but I wish that they'd let us make the final eviction. That would at least make the finale more watchable.


 +1

That could add a new dimension to the game, to not only be playing to outwit/outlast (to borrow Survivor terms), and for jury votes, but also for America's vote in order to make it to the final 2.

They could still have the final 3-part HOH comp to guarantee one person into the final 2, and then America gets to vote on the final evictee...

-----

Also, regarding Janelle's slurred speech on The Early Show, I just wanted to say that it's possible that instead of alcohol, she may have been medicated (anti-anxiety medications, pain pills, as well as other meds can cause the same thing). I believe she has a prescription to an anti-anxiety medication of sorts...

I'm sure after getting to the hotel, and the adrenaline and stress subsided from the game, a lot of things probably hit her hard... she probably did have a rough night... she's human... as are Will, Boogie and Erika, as much as we may like or dislike one over another...


----------



## TR7spyder

katbug said:


> I'm starting to rethink the "America Votes" thing from S1. Not all the way throughout the game, but I wish that they'd let us make the final eviction. That would at least make the finale more watchable.


I do not know about you, but I thought that Eddie (the winner of BB1) was quite a jerk and I was pissed to see him win. So I am not sure that America's decisions are any better .



> she's human... as are Will, Boogie and Erika, as much as we may like or dislike one over another...


I believe that jury is still out on Boogie being human


----------



## Fool Me Twice

http://www.cbstv2.com/Global/story.asp?S=5385283&nav=menu412_5











> The reality stars were sighted at a restaurant-bar in Indio, singing karaoke, playing some golf, and well... from the picture, as you can probably tell, drinking. But they weren't there for long... Once the producer of "Big Brother" found out what was going on, he put a stop to it.


The Sequester House doesn't seem too sequesterish.


----------



## Dssturbo1

yup been guessed she was on xanax instead of booze. if she had a script for it probably took a couple so she could stomach being booted by booger. but didn't help her looks onscreen at all. she should have waited till after the interview to pop the x


----------



## MauriAnne

Jani looked much better on Housecalls than the Early Show.... so whatever it was, it passed quickly.


----------



## scottykempf

Well, Early Show was at about 8 ET, House Calls at 1 ET. So she had 5 hours to get over it.


----------



## nmiller855

I cancelled my live feeds as soon as Mike picked Erika to stay. I don't like either one of them & don't care what they do for the rest of the show. I hope Erika wins and doesn't split the money with Mike & Janelle wins the people's choice money making her total more than Mike's.
Jase said on House Calls that the person coming in second makes less money than the person that came in 5th. Mike deserves that.


----------



## katbug

Okay, that math is all messed up in my head. Please elaborate about how Janelle would make more than Mike if she won the extra prize and he won 2nd place. I'm lost. :0(


----------



## lambertman

Apparently 5th through 3rd each get more than $25K.

You do have to figure in all the extra prizes Boogie won... which are nice, but also require taxes. (Which he will certainly pay if he indeed remembers Richard Hatch  )


----------



## katbug

Seriously?! Why don't they tell us these things? Okay, so if E wins, B gets 2nd and J gets 3rd plus wins the extra $$, wouldn't that put her even with B (excluding extra prizes won throughout the show):
E=$500K
B=$50K
J=$25K+$25k=$50K

Or do I have some prize amounts wrong?


----------



## SnakeEyes

If Janelle gets the 25k AC prize then yes she will get more than Boogie's second place prize. You get 4K this year per week in the house and 5K a week on the jury. So for Janelle, she was in the house 10 weeks and the jury 1. This means she will get 45K for doing the show.


----------



## Dssturbo1

yup the payouts should be shown every show. you have erica and danielle on there crying about how bad they need the money.

hey snake where did you get those figures?

is the $500Ka lump sum or a payout over say 20-25 years with an option for a smaller lump sum now?

they did the 25 year payout with the 3 treasure hunter $1M dollar winners recently and it was like $3333-taxes a month for 25 years. wonder what their lump sum offer was?


----------



## SnakeEyes

those numbers came from the housemates on the 24/7 feed earlier this season


----------



## stevemcl

I love Janelle.

But she seemed over medicated on the Early Show.


----------



## thelastvoice

Big Brother 7 All Stars: Will And Danielle Kicked Off Jury?

http://realitytvcalendar.com/recaps/bb7/commentary/bs/bs-bb7-9-09-06-2-p1.html


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Just a rumor. Both Will and Danielle were heard over the live feeds yesterday when they were preparing for the "round table" discussion.






And Boogie and Erika discussed their Q&A on the live feeds later in the day. I haven't bother to watch those clips, but there are links to them in the Media section at Joker's.


----------



## katbug

The poll on the CBS site was up before the karaoke bar incident, so I don't think that has any bearing on it. They haven't had this before, but if it's because they are worried that there might be a tie "in case one of the jury members is unable to perform their duties", my guess would be that they felt that they had to be prepared for someone like Will to walk out considering that he talked about it so early on in the show. He's not making a ton of money sitting in sequester (well, by my standards he is, but he's said that the amount doesn't make it worthwhile for him to stay in the game...and that was early in the season!). Also, with a couple of divas in sequester (okay, one), they probably just wanted to cover their bases by having us vote "just in case". Just my thoughts. ;0)


----------



## go4amiller

mwhip said:


> Janelle on the Early Show


I think Janelle did not get much sleep before going on to the early show. She probably chatted with alot of her friends and family the night before the show. I know Will mentioned on the house call segment, that as soon as you are evicted you get to call your friends and family.

When Janelle is drunk she is definately more lively!!


----------

